#ubuntu-vn 2010-11-29
 * Nam_Son hix U game ít quá
 * Nam_Son hình như cộng đồng ko mặn mà với việc phát triển game trên Linux thì phải
<vubuntor672> hello
<vubuntor092> aloooo
<vubuntor092> có ai không?
<vubuntor092> giúp mình cài D-com trên ubuntu với
<vubuntor092> Al0ooooooooooooooooooooo
<vubuntor092> Ai giúp mình cài D-com trên ubuntu với?
<nobawk> cắm vào cấu hình là chạy?
<nobawk> .g 3g viettel ubuntu-vn
<bkphenny> nobawk: http://www.saigonnezumi.com/2010/08/27/viettel-3g-modem/
<bksupybot> Title: Viettel 3G Modem - SaigonNezumi.com (at www.saigonnezumi.com)
<nobawk> .g cấu hình d-com 3g site:ubuntu-vn
<bkphenny> nobawk: No results found for 'cấu hình d-com 3g site:ubuntu-vn'.
<vubuntor092> cho minh ko co mang
<nobawk> .g cấu hình d-com 3g site:ubuntu-vn.org
<bkphenny> nobawk: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=59&t=10425
<bksupybot> Title: Tập hợp các cấu hình mạng Internet di động - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor092> dang xai d-com tren windows
<nobawk> cài usb mode switch vào
<nobawk> rồi điền đúng cấu hình -> done
<vubuntor092> mình không biết cài
<vubuntor092> :(
<vubuntor092> mới tập tọe ubuntu
<vubuntor092> :(
<vubuntor092> lúc mình cài theo diễn đàn thì nó không nhận là mode switch
<vubuntor092> có nghĩa là không thấy cài đuôi đằng sau
<vubuntor092> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 12d1:1001 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. E620 USB Modem
<vubuntor092> của mình không có :E620 USB Modem
<vubuntor092> Hướng dẫn mình các bước cài với
<vubuntor092> bạn ơi
<vubuntor092> ?
<vubuntor092> giúp mình với
<vubuntor092> đâu rồi?
<vubuntor092> có ai không, giúp mình với...
<vubuntor092> ai giúp mình cài d-com trên ubuntu với
<vubuntor092> có ai giúp mình cài D-com trên ubuntu với?
<vubuntor092> Giúp mình cài D-com trên ubuntu với bạn ơi..
<vubuntor092> :(
<vubuntor092> có ai giúp mình cài D-com trên ubuntu với?
<dangkhoa12> Chao ca nha
<vubuntor092> ai giúp mình cài d-com trên ubuntu với
<nobawk> vubuntor092: cài vào rồi cấu hình là chạy thôi
<nobawk> vubuntor092: trong bài kia nói rồi
<nobawk> cài vào khởi động lại
<nobawk> cắm usb vào
<nobawk> rồi vào networkmanager
<nobawk> mobile broadband
<nobawk> điền thông tin của nhà cung cấp vào
<nobawk> rồi bla bla bla ...
 * nobawk continue lurking
<Nam_Son> :-/hôm nay vắng quá nhễ
<nobawk> :3
<Nam_Son> :P
<Nam_Son> nobawk: sao cái terminal của tôi mở lên nó không chạy thế
<vubuntor829> Mình dùng WICD để cấu hình card mang nhưng tại sao bên trong file interfaces vẫn không thay đổi
<vubuntor829> khởi động lại thì nó lại dhcp lại nữa
<vubuntor829> hix
<Nam_Son> chắc phải resart máy lại quá:(
<Nam_Son> :'(cái terminal đáng nghét
<dangkhoa12> #ubuntu-vn
<vubuntor305> chào các anh
<vubuntor305> em đang sử dụng vietkey linux
<vubuntor305> làm thế nào để cài ibus vậy
<vubuntor829> cho hỏi lệnh nào để kiểm tra danh sách các process đang chạy
<C4NoC> vubuntor829: ps
<GeekComp> vietkey linux ha
<GeekComp> sao ko dung ubuntu
<GeekComp> dung vietkey lam chi
<dangkhoa12> cai nay 4frum co chi ma
<GeekComp> nhung no cu hoi
<GeekComp> ah ma ko bik vietkey co lenh apt-get chua nhi?
<vubuntor829> cho hỏi lệnh nào để kiểm tra danh sách các process đang chạy
<GeekComp> vubuntor829:nc vs minh
<dangkhoa12> ps -d
<dangkhoa12> hinh nhu vay
<dangkhoa12> vao 4 frum danh "Moi ngay mot lenh"
<GeekComp> vietkey linux co san bo go roi ma
<C4NoC> vubuntor829: đã nói là: man ps
<C4NoC> cứ hỏi hoài là sao?
<vubuntor829> ps là gì
<C4NoC> vubuntor829: hỏi lệnh, lại hỏi ps là gì?
<dangkhoa12> #ubuntu-vn
<GeekComp> sac cai ong dangkhoa
<GeekComp> danh lenh cung thieu nua
<dangkhoa12> uh
<GeekComp> 2 lan roi
<dangkhoa12> dang xai W
<vubuntor829> à, hiểu rùi, hi hi...........
<vubuntor829> sorry
<dangkhoa12> ?
<GeekComp> gioi a cap nhat ubuntu nhung 200MB
<GeekComp> den bao gio
<nobawk> :3
<GeekComp> CNF chua co dia 10.10 a
<GeekComp> vubuntor829
<C4NoC> :-/
<vubuntor829> bấm gì để thoát khỏi man
<dangkhoa12> sao khong doc wiki
<vubuntor829> đọc vừa xong
<vubuntor829> bấm q
<vubuntor829> hix
<vubuntor829> hỏi ở đây nhanh hơn :D
<C4NoC> vubuntor829: ok, nhanh nhất là ko trả lời
<nobawk> .wik condinating conjunction
<GeekComp> sac
<bkphenny> Can't find anything in Wikipedia for "condinating conjunction".
<dangkhoa12> sac
<nobawk> .wik coodinating conjunction
<bkphenny> "In grammar, a conjunction (abbreviated conj or cnj) is a part of speech that connects two words, sentences, phrases or clauses together." - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grammatical_conjunction
<bksupybot> Title: Grammatical conjunction - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<dangkhoa12> ban biet la nhung cau nhu vay la nhieu ng se k tra loi dau
<dangkhoa12> vi no hoi bi
<nobawk> ai cũng nghĩ vì mình :3
<nobawk> ko ai nghĩ vì mọi người :3
<dangkhoa12> khong phai
<vubuntor829> hi hi sorry
<dangkhoa12> nhung cai lenh do qua can ban
<dangkhoa12> Tux oi
<nd-elec> cho em hoi cai
<nd-elec> em bi loi cai main menu
<nd-elec> chuot phai vao chi hien len obout panels va help thoi
<nd-elec> co ai giup ko ah
<nd-elec> co ai ko
<nd-elec> ?
<nd-elec> help me
<nd-elec> please
<C4NoC> chuột phải thế thôi
<C4NoC> kéo ra chỗ ngoài mà chuột phải
<nd-elec> ?
<nd-elec> la sao
<nd-elec> thi ra ngoai rui do
<nd-elec> cho trong
<nd-elec> ?
<nd-elec> hjc
<nd-elec> :-(
<t8ax> nd-elec: đặt câu hỏi 1 cách thông minh tý? nói thế ai hiểu :|
<nd-elec> ak
<nd-elec> tuc la cai main menu cua em
<t8ax> main menu trên panel à?
<nd-elec> luc dau thi sd binh thuong add duoc
<nd-elec> da
<nd-elec> nhng bay gio em chuot phai vao
<t8ax> để ra 1 vùng trống rồi add
<nd-elec> chi hien ra help va about thui
<nd-elec> rui ah
<nd-elec> no hien ra the thui
<t8ax> có làm gì nó ko?
<nd-elec> ko keo tha duoc cai gi het
<nd-elec> cung khong nho
<nd-elec> hinh nhu sau khi em cai cai compiz voi may cai theme
<nd-elec> ?
<t8ax> log out vô lại xem coi còn bị hôk
<t8ax> mấy cái lỗi linh tinh này tự mình làm thì tự mình biết cách sửa thôi
<nd-elec> chiu
<nd-elec> tim moi cah rui
<nd-elec> chi con cach go ra
<t8ax> thử reboot hoặc log out vô lại xem coi đc ko?
<t8ax> click 1 cái gì thì nên nhớ nó ở đâu để có gì mò lại cho dễ :)
<Nam_Son> :)
<nobawk> Nam_Son: offtopic /join #vnluser
<Nam_Son> ?
<nobawk> :3
<vubuntor038> chào các bạn
<vubuntor038> mình muốn hỏi
<vubuntor038> làm sao để bỏ bớt các dòng tùy chọn của các kenel cũ trong menu của GRUB
<voldemort248> !grub | vubuntor038
<ubot2> vubuntor038: Grub là một chương trình quản lý khởi động trong dự án GNU. Grub cho phép người sử dụng có nhiều hệ điều hành trên một máy tính và người dùng có thể chọn vào hệ điều hành nào lúc khởi động. Xem thêm: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/
<bksupybot> Title: GNU GRUB - GNU Project - Free Software Foundation (FSF) (at www.gnu.org)
<voldemort248> !bg | vubuntor038
<ubot2> vubuntor038: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor038> à, tài liệu đó mình đã đọc rồi
<vubuntor038> nhưng vẫn tìm được làm sao để bỏ bớt dòng chọn các kenel cũ ra khỏi danh sách của Grub
<Nam_Son> vubuntor038: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=12024
<bksupybot> Title: hỏi cách xóa kernel cũ?? - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<voldemort248> bạn muốn gỡ kernel cũ đi thì gỡ bản kerênl cũ đi + update-grub
<vubuntor038> @voldemort248: Thanks :D
<voldemort248> cài grub lên mbr rồi thi chỉ càn gỡ kernel cũ thui
<vubuntor829> cho mình xin đường link chỉ cấu hình DNS server trên ubuntu server
<vubuntor829> mình search rồi, nhưng làm theo nhiều lần rồi mà không dc
<vubuntor829> mình gõ lệnh dig thì thấy dc
<vubuntor829> nhưng sao, mình gõ lệnh: nslookup www.mypc.local
<vubuntor829> sao khong dc
<C4NoC> .g dns server ubuntu
<bkphenny> C4NoC: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=236093
<bksupybot> Title: Howto: Setup a DNS server with bind - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<C4NoC> .g bind ubuntu
<bkphenny> C4NoC: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=236093
<vubuntor829> đúng rồi
<vubuntor829> mình đã làm theo cái này
<vubuntor829> mình gửi file text báo lỗi qua cho bạn dc không
<vubuntor829> có bạn nào rảnh không, vào teamviewer giúp mình dc không?
<C4NoC> coi log á
<C4NoC> xem nó báo gì
<vubuntor829> à
<vubuntor829> mà log nằm ở đâu?
<nobawk> lại cấu hình dns server à?
<vubuntor829> hi hi
<nobawk> cấu hình mấy cái root server chưa?
<nobawk> trỏ lại cái dns về máy hiện tại chưa?
<vubuntor829> root server chưa cấu hình
<vubuntor829> trỏ dns về máy hiện tại rồi
<nobawk> thế lỗi cái gì?
<vubuntor829> còn các bước thì đã làm trên diễn đàn rồi
<nobawk> ko có root thì sao phân giải tên miền?
<vubuntor829> ví dụ
<vubuntor829> gõ lệnh: nslookup dung.local
<nobawk> vubuntor829: link đâu?
<vubuntor829> ** server can't find dung.local.dung.local: SERVFAIL
<nobawk> vubuntor829: đã thêm entry chưa?
<nobawk> vubuntor829: paste hết mấy file cấu hình lên đây
<vubuntor829> entry là gì
<vubuntor829> http://www.mediafire.com/?hgox5z93kyd1aqk
<bksupybot> Title: dns.zip (at www.mediafire.com)
<nobawk> muốn nó phân giải đc local
<nobawk> thì phải có cái entry dung.local
<nobawk> và entry này phải associate với 1 ip
<vubuntor829> các file mình cấu hình và gửi cho bạn xem đó
<nobawk> vubuntor829: nslookup mta.dung.local
<nobawk> vubuntor829: có ra ko?
<vubuntor829> không ra
<nobawk> vubuntor829: nó báo gì?
<vubuntor829> ** server can't find mta.dung.local.dung.local: SERVFAIL
<vubuntor829> tại sao nó thêm đoạn sau
<vubuntor829> nên mới bị lỗi
<nobawk> vubuntor829: cho xem file /etc/resolv.conf
<nobawk> vubuntor829: ko có name.conf à
<vubuntor829> named.conf thì nó include mấy file kia mà
<nobawk> vubuntor829: ờ há
<vubuntor829> resolv.conf thì có 2 dòng
<vubuntor829> search dung.local
<nobawk> vubuntor829: cho xem đi
<vubuntor829> và nameserver 192.168.2.6
<nobawk> vubuntor829: domains dung.local vaò đc ko?
<vubuntor829> nslookup bị lỗi thì làm sao mà vào dc
<nobawk> domain dung.local
<nobawk> thành dòng đầu tiên ở trong resolv.conf
<nobawk> cái vụ dns này cấu hình mệt vãi
<nobawk> sai 1 tí là tèo
<vubuntor829> phải ghi là search dung.local trong dòng đầu tiên mà
<nobawk> vubuntor829: thử cho domain dung.local lên dòng đầu tiên đi
<vubuntor829> nghĩa là tôi đã làm đúng, chỉ có vấn đề là trong file sai 1 chút gì đó, đúng không?
<vubuntor938> cho minh hoi nay
<vubuntor938> alo
<vubuntor938> co ai hok dza
<t8ax> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<voldemort248> hỏi thé chả buồn trả lời :))
<vubuntor938> uh! minh cai U tren Win 7 professional ma cu bao loi hoai a
<vubuntor938> hok biết sao nua
<t8ax> lỗi gì vậy?
<voldemort248> chụp ảnh cho xem hàng với :)
<vubuntor938> ko nhớ nửa! mà đại khái là lúc trc U 10.4 cài thoải mái lám
<vubuntor938> kể từ ra bản 10.10
<t8ax> ko nhớ lỗi vậy ai biết bạn bị gì mà giúp ?
<vubuntor938> mình cài luôn bị lổi
<vubuntor938> khi chon chế độ cài trên Win
<nobawk> vubuntor829: cái file dung.local.zone.db thiếu
<vubuntor938> uh
<vubuntor938> vay co canh nao hok ban?
<vubuntor938> hinh nhu la loi do!
<vubuntor938> có cách nào sửa lổi để cài hok bạn
<vubuntor829> mình thấy hình như phải chỉnh file var/named.conf
<vubuntor829> nhưng sao không thấy nhắc đến
<vubuntor938> a! neu minh chep ra mot cai dia trang!
<vubuntor938> vay co the cai
<vubuntor938> chung O C:// cua win hok ban
<vubuntor938> o C minh dung luong nhieu lam
<t8ax> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<voldemort248> .g ghi đĩa boot
<bkphenny> voldemort248: http://ddth.com/showthread.php?t=148471
<nobawk> vubuntor829: mình ko biết nhưng mình cấu hình nó lằng nhằng hơn
<Nam_Son> nobawk: Có tài liệu nào tiếng việt dạy lập trình cơ bản and nâng cao của linux ko share mình với
<Nam_Son> kiếm trên mạng thấy toàn cơ bản
<nobawk> vubuntor829: $TTL 86400
<voldemort248> ngáp ngáp
<nobawk> vubuntor829: $ORIGIN dung.local.
<voldemort248> Nam_Son, google perl, python. java, c ,
<voldemort248> c++
<nobawk> vubuntor829: thôi google đi :D
<FirePhoenix> Ai biết cách điều chỉnh độ sáng màn hình trên LXDE vui lòng hướng dẫn với :(, có xfce4 power manager quản lí mà dùng function key vẫn được nhưng độ sáng không giảm, dùng lapmode-tool cũng không xong nốt :|
<Nam_Son> :-/Là sao kêu học hết mấy cái ngôn ngữ lập trình đó hả
<vubuntor541> alo
<vubuntor541> co ai hok
<Nam_Son> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor541> Minh co th cai Ubuntu thang vao ổ C
<vubuntor541> chung window ko?
<vubuntor541> co mat du lieu ko?
<FirePhoenix> Không
<Nam_Son> :P
<FirePhoenix> :|
<vubuntor541> vay phai lam sao
<Nam_Son> nó chỉ xóa ổ C thôi
<vubuntor541> may minh dang sai win 7
<Nam_Son> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor541> minh phan O C ra koang 20G rui cai dc ko ban?
<t8ax> đc
<t8ax> vậy thì càng tốt
<Nam_Son> :)Phân ra 2 phân vùng mới
<nobawk> Nam_Son: học cái gì?
<Nam_Son> 1 phân vùng swap =2 lần ram(ram<=1GB)
<t8ax> tách từ ổ C ra 20G
<Nam_Son> và 1 phân vùng ext3 >=6GB
<t8ax> rồi lúc cài Ubuntu hãy làm tiếp :)
<nobawk> vubuntor829: thử thêm 2 dòng kia vào đầu tiên file dung.local.db
<Nam_Son> nobawk: lập trình linux
<Nam_Son> O:-)Phân vùng tach tu o C chi trời
<nobawk> vubuntor829: rồi restart cái bind
<FirePhoenix> Còn swap bỏ đâu rồi :|
<Nam_Son> nó bị lỗi khóa chính là ăn hột vịt
<FirePhoenix> 3 phân vùng mới cho / /home và swap :D
<vubuntor541> uh
<Nam_Son> FirePhoenix:  2 là đủ rồi
<vubuntor541> may minh co hai phan vung a
<FirePhoenix> :|
<vubuntor541> mot o C 80G
<vubuntor541> con trống 60G
<vubuntor541> 0 coon lai 150G
<FirePhoenix> swap để 4GB là vừa, /home khoảng 30 GB, / 20 GB :D
<vubuntor541> ban lam on chi minh cach cai tren mot trong hai phan vung di
<vubuntor541> minh so mat het du lieu lam
<t8ax> mang ra tiệm kêu thợ làm cho, ko rành tý mất dữ liệu
<dangkhoa12> trời ạh
<Nam_Son> :-Dkeke tôi đã từng bị mất hơn 80GB dữ liệu khi mới tập tành cài U
<vubuntor541> uh!
 * t8ax mất 30G do Win 7 =))
<nobawk> Nam_Son: lập trình cái gì?
<vubuntor541> C
<vubuntor541> voi lai th Ubuntu
<vubuntor541> su dung no thich thich!
<Nam_Son> FirePhoenix: chi dữ vậy swap chừng 2GB đối với ram 1GB còn lớn hơn ko cần swap
<vubuntor541> muon tim hieu
<Nam_Son> nobawk:  thì kiến thức liên quan của linux ấy
<vubuntor209> cho mình hỏi tí
<nobawk> Nam_Son: cần gì thì học cái đó thôi
<nobawk> Nam_Son: thích học nhiều về linux thì dùng mấy cái khó khó
<nobawk> Nam_Son: sẽ biết nhiều
<vubuntor209> mình thấy lập trình shell
<Nam_Son> vubuntor541: tốt nhất bạn nên đọc kỷ cái phần phân vùng ấy coi chừng mất dữ liệu
<nobawk> Nam_Son: ví dụ thay vì dùng ubuntu chuyển qua gentoo
<nobawk> Nam_Son: tha hồ biết
<nobawk> từ gentoo chuyển qua LFS
<Nam_Son> O:-)giờ này mà chuyển đổi
<nobawk> tha hồ mà đọc
<Nam_Son> chắc hột vịt quá
<nobawk> Nam_Son: còn ko biết mình cần gì thì cứ thế mà dùng thôi
<Nam_Son> U xài hệ thống chưa biết chỉnh làm sao
<nobawk> Nam_Son: ;))
<nobawk> Nam_Son: thế thì chịukhó lên mạng đọc :P
<Nam_Son> toàn điều chỉnh qua đồ họa
<nobawk> Nam_Son: ví dụ đọc the linux kernel :P
<nobawk> .g the linux kernel
<bkphenny> nobawk: http://www.kernel.org/
<bksupybot> Title: The Linux Kernel Archives (at www.kernel.org)
<Nam_Son> vậy red hat
<Nam_Son> nó có khó sử dụng ko
<nobawk> g the linux kernel site:tldp.org
<nobawk> .g the linux kernel site:tldp.org
<bkphenny> nobawk: http://tldp.org/LDP/tlk/tlk.html
<bksupybot> Title: The Linux Kernel (at tldp.org)
<nobawk> Nam_Son: khó hơn nhiều so với ubuntu
<Nam_Son> :(
<FirePhoenix> Dùng Arch đi :|
<Nam_Son> vậy bản phân phối gần nhất của linux với ubuntu là gì
<Nam_Son> chắc xài mấy thằng đó
<FirePhoenix> Không bỏ tiền ra mua RHLE
<Nam_Son> rồi fixbug
<nobawk> Nam_Son: debian hả
<nobawk> Nam_Son: xài cũng khó ko kém redhat :))
<FirePhoenix> Ubuntu được xây dựng trên debian
<voldemort248> chơi debian như /me đi :))
<Nam_Son> tại mới bước chân vào cộng đồng mã nguồn mở ko bao lâu
<nobawk> Nam_Son: tóm lại là, dùng đi
<voldemort248> siêu ổn định, muốn mó gì thì tự làm lấy
<nobawk> Nam_Son: cần gì đọc đó
<nobawk> Nam_Son: có học CNTT ko?
<nobawk> Nam_Son: hay trong tương lai định làm gì?
<Nam_Son> Chuyên ngành hệ thống
<FirePhoenix> Vẫn xài OpenSUSE xây dựng trên Slackware từ hồi tới giờ :D
<nobawk> Nam_Son: sys admin?
<Nam_Son> trước giờ toàn xài Win
<Nam_Son> ko
<Nam_Son> Hệ thống thông tin
<Nam_Son> chắc có thể
<Nam_Son> nếu ra trường
<nobawk> ờ thế có thế thành sys admin :D
<Nam_Son> chắc quản lý Cơ sở dữ liệu
<Nam_Son> nên rất cần tính bảo mật
<FirePhoenix> <<< học kĩ sư phần mềm :|
<nobawk> Nam_Son: thế đọc thử shell script đi, mấy cái sed, awk, vim
<nobawk> Nam_Son: SELinux
<FirePhoenix> Mà dốt vô đối chả biết gì :D
<nobawk> Nam_Son: harderned linux
<Nam_Son> nobawk: hix
<nobawk> Nam_Son: đó
<Nam_Son> mấy cái bạn nói
<nobawk> tha hồ mà đọc
<nobawk> Nam_Son: biết regex ko?
<Nam_Son> mình mới nghe lần đầu:(
<nobawk> Nam_Son: ko sao
<Nam_Son> trường chỉ dạy trên nền Win thôi
<Nam_Son> ko biết gì về MNM hết
<C4NoC>  đốt trường mje đi
<C4NoC> học hệ thống thông tin
<Nam_Son> chỉ tập tành vào thôi
<C4NoC> mà toàn win doof
<nobawk> Nam_Son: ko quan trọng
<C4NoC> Nam_Son: lên đốt trường đi
<Nam_Son> mới vào hôi tháng 10 do được tặng đĩa U
<FirePhoenix> Đúng
<nobawk> Nam_Son: mấy bạn ở đây nè, đa phần toàn tự học, làm gì có trường nào dạy :3
<Nam_Son> >:o
<FirePhoenix> hệ thống thông tin mà học windows bó tay 8-}
<vubuntor209> co ai cho mih hoi ve shell
<C4NoC> shell hả
<vubuntor209> da
<Nam_Son> tại vì MNM còn mới lạ ở VN mà
<C4NoC> xài tốt lắm
<C4NoC> đừng xài castrol
<FirePhoenix> Trong khi ngân hàng ở ta hình như toàn CentOS
<Nam_Son> O:-)Chứ học trên nền gì
<vubuntor209> vay co giai dap k
<Nam_Son> hehe nói một hoài
<Nam_Son> một đóng bản phân phối
<FirePhoenix> vubuntor209 Câu hỏi không rõ ràng đáp cái gì x-(
<FirePhoenix> Nam_Son chờ tí cho xem cái hình này
<Nam_Son> mình hiện giờ xài U
<Nam_Son> nếu câu lệnh cơ bản
<vubuntor209> em la thanh vien moi hoi muc dich lap trinh shell de lam gi
<Nam_Son> Ok
<Nam_Son> vubuntor209: ?
<vubuntor209> nhu lap trinh C# ra được phần mếm vậy shell lam dc gi
<FirePhoenix> ????? chịu thua câu hỏi của bạn
<Nam_Son> toàn sử dụng qua đồ họa(vì quen khi xài win
<Nam_Son> hình như Linux lập trình bằng C and C++ mà
<vubuntor209> Em muốn biết lợi ích khi hoc shell
<voldemort248> thì config, tinh chỉnh linux nhanh chóng, dễ dàng
<voldemort248> học code khác nhanh hơn, nhiều chỗ dùng
<Nam_Son> mình thấy
<vubuntor209> chi đơn giản vậy thôi ha
<Nam_Son> hiện giờ U không cần học code nhiều
<FirePhoenix> Nam_Son: http://futurist.se/gldt/ <<< Vào đây xem gia phả linux nhá :D
<Nam_Son> vẫn có thể xài OK
<bksupybot> Title: GNU/Linux distro timeline (at futurist.se)
<Nam_Son> thông qua giao diện
<vubuntor209> mà nếu học linux thì nên học lập trỉnh gi
<Nam_Son> còn mấy cái bug thì đành pó chiếu
<FirePhoenix> Học linux nhất định phải học lập trình :-?
<voldemort248> k0 nhất thiết, nhưng lập trình chơi nix dễ dàng hơn
<vubuntor209> nếu như chỉ chỉnh giao diện khăc phục lỗi rồi xong sao
<Nam_Son> Trời đất dòng họ gì mà nhiều vậy trời
<voldemort248> còn tùy biến nữa
<vubuntor209> ?
<Nam_Son> chạy
<vubuntor209> python
<vubuntor209> không biết thì hỏi
<vubuntor209> Vậy python có khó không hả
<nobawk> vubuntor209: hỏi gì về shell?
<nobawk> vubuntor209: có cái gì dễ đâu?
<Nam_Son> Mà nói chung U là bản phân phối đơn giản nhất hả
<vubuntor209> mình chỉ hỏi mục dích lhoc shell
<Nam_Son> mà cho hỏi mình muốn chuyển qua bản phân phối khác làm cách nào để không mất dữ liệu có sẵn
<voldemort248> cắt dữ liệu chuyển sang HDH mới
<Nam_Son> Kiếm hoài sao ko thấy U trong gia phả ?
<voldemort248> python là ngôn ngữ script
<voldemort248> Nam_Son, distrowatch.com
<voldemort248> linuxquestion.org
<Nam_Son> Hix cái vụ bảo mật làm khổ quá:(
 * Nam_Son máy tính của mình hiện giờ dual core 1.78 ram 1G(cần sử dụng máy ảo WinXp để làm một số việc sử dụng 512 ram khi mở) mình cần bảo mật vì chuyên ngành hệ thống vậy mình phải sử dụng bản phân phối nào mặc dù hiện giờ mìn sử dụng U ổn định.
<Nam_Son> O:-)bản U server thì chắc chắn ko dám dùng
<FirePhoenix> U thuộc dòng debian đó
<FirePhoenix> kiếm một hồi là ra thôi :D
<voldemort248> .g nên chọn distro nào
<bkphenny> voldemort248: http://www.hvaonline.net/hvaonline/posts/list/20439.hva
<voldemort248> hừ
<C4NoC> Nam_Son: arch
<nobawk> arch khỉ gì
<FirePhoenix> Gentoo :D
<nobawk> cần bảo mật
<FirePhoenix> CentOS
 * voldemort248 đạp C4NoC 
<nobawk> phải chơi harderned gentoo
<FirePhoenix> :D
<C4NoC> ò ò
<voldemort248> dang sù pot cho newbie nha
<Nam_Son> :(
<nobawk> C4NoC: về phần này gentoo ngon hehe
<Nam_Son> vậy harderned gentoo ả
<voldemort248> backtrack secure nhất :))
<Nam_Son> ọc
<voldemort248> khỏi u/ gen2 , arch
<FirePhoenix> :|
<nobawk> voldemort248: bằng chứng đâu?
<voldemort248> .wik backtrack
<bkphenny> "Back Track, a first-person shooter for the Game Boy Advance" - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Backtrack
<bksupybot> Title: Backtrack - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<Nam_Son> sao nhiều lựa chọn quá vậy trời
<C4NoC> bằng chứng là backtrack base on Ubuntu =))
<voldemort248> .wik backtrack-linux
<bkphenny> "BackTrack is a GNU/Linux distribution distributed as a Live DVD aimed at forensics use and penetration testing. [4]|" - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BackTrack
<bksupybot> Title: BackTrack - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<FirePhoenix> BackTrack base on Ubuntu :|
<FirePhoenix> Để xem lại thử nào
<Nam_Son> :-/Nhưng cũng hơi ngán khi dùng bản phân phối khác U
<FirePhoenix> @ Nam_Son Chọn mấy thằng đứng đầu trong gia phả ấy mà xài
<FirePhoenix> :D
<Nam_Son> sợ không sử dụng được vì ở Cần Thơ cộng đồng mã nguồn mở rất yếu
<Nam_Son> mà có sử dụng
<Nam_Son> toàn sử dụng U
<voldemort248> chả có gì khác ngoài giao diện, packager manager
<Nam_Son> kể cả thầy dạy MNM cho mình
<voldemort248> thi u đi
<FirePhoenix> <<<< Đang xài OpenSUSE tà tà chả sợ ai
<Nam_Son> Mà hiện giở lên mạng toàn search kết quả toàn U
<FirePhoenix> Xài cái gì cứ forum cái đó táng tới :D
<FirePhoenix> IRC maillinglist :D
<Nam_Son> mình sợ chuyển qua bảng phiên bản phối khác
<Nam_Son> cấu hình mày mình chịu ko nôi:(
<FirePhoenix> :|
<Nam_Son> backtrack-linux
<FirePhoenix> Thì cài XFCE hoặc LXDE có sao đâu mà chịu không nổi :|
<Nam_Son> gói nào mà tải về chứa chọn trong 1 CD ấy
<FirePhoenix> là sao
<Nam_Son> VD như U vậy đó
<Nam_Son> burn ra được trong 1 CD
<FirePhoenix> Backtrack ít người cài đặt lên ổ cứng :D
<Nam_Son> Suse hình hình mấy cái đỉa đặng
<Nam_Son> FirePhoenix: why?
<FirePhoenix> SUSE vẫn có tùy chọn down liveCD hay DVD mà có sao đâu :|
<FirePhoenix> Không biết nữa nhưng chủ yếu cài trên USB hoặc dùng CD hay DVD :|
<FirePhoenix> Backtrack nhiều tool cho bảo mật
<Nam_Son> Linux ko ngờ nhiều bản phân phối quá
<FirePhoenix|AWAY> :D
 * Nam_Son vậy mấy bạn cho mình link download
<FirePhoenix|AWAY> nhưng nhiều bản có sống sót được lâu dài đâu :D
<Nam_Son> để mình cài trên máy ảo
<FirePhoenix|AWAY> Link cái gì
<Nam_Son> xài thử xem sao
<FirePhoenix|AWAY> OpenSUSE hử ờ chờ chút
<Nam_Son> :PCài máy ảo
<Nam_Son> xem lợi điểm nó thế nào
<Nam_Son> rồi mới chuyển qua
<Nam_Son> chứ chân ướt chân ráo chạy qua có nước chết đuối
<FirePhoenix|AWAY> http://software.opensuse.org/113/en <<< Chọn bản phù hợp rồi down
<bksupybot> Title: software.opensuse.org: Download openSUSE 11.3 (at software.opensuse.org)
<voldemort248> Nam_Son, distrowatch.com
<Nam_Son> ac gentoo nang 2.5GB
<voldemort248> gentooo úsb có 900 mb
<Nam_Son> quá trời nhiều luôn:(
<Nam_Son> ac suse còn sư phụ
<Nam_Son> 4.7GB
<FirePhoenix|AWAY> http://en.opensuse.org/Derivatives#Unofficial_updated_LXDE_live_CDs <<< LiveCD
<bksupybot> Title: Derivatives - openSUSE (at en.opensuse.org)
<FirePhoenix|AWAY> LiveCD ai bảo DVD đâu mà la :D
<Nam_Son> mà LiveCD khác với LiveDVD như thế nào thế
<Nam_Son> Live DVD nó có nguyên bộ cài đặt để offline hả
<FirePhoenix|AWAY> DVD nó đâu có chữ Live đằng trước :|
<FirePhoenix|AWAY> DVD dùng để cài đặt với đầy đủ tùy chọn và các gói phụ thuộc
<FirePhoenix|AWAY> như có thể chọn các trình desktop như GNOME KDE XFCE LXDE openbox...
<FirePhoenix|AWAY> và nhiều gói phụ thuộc :D
<Nam_Son> và nguyên bộ cài đặt offline hả
<FirePhoenix|AWAY> OK
<FirePhoenix|AWAY> LiveCD cũng cài đặt được thôi :|
<FirePhoenix|AWAY> Những gì cần thiết nhất :D
<FirePhoenix|AWAY> Mà muốn xài OpenSUSE thì lên forums.opensuse.org đọc mấy cái hướng dẫn cài đặt cho người mới bắt đầu nhá
<Nam_Son> ma cho hỏi tý
<Nam_Son> mình nên sử dụng gói desktop nào
<Nam_Son> Gnome
<C4NoC> hỏi hoài vậy
<C4NoC> xài đi
<FirePhoenix|AWAY> opensuse thì nên xài KDE :|
<C4NoC> hok thích thì đổi
<Nam_Son> hay KDE
<FirePhoenix|AWAY> KDE
<FirePhoenix|AWAY> :P
<Nam_Son> C4NoC:  làm như muốn đổi là dể lắm vậy
<C4NoC> dễ òm
<C4NoC> 30p là xong
<Nam_Son> =-Omất dữ liệu thì làm sao
<FirePhoenix|AWAY> thôi đi đã có gì hỏi anh C4NoC và lên forum opensuse ấy :D
<FirePhoenix|AWAY> forum đó hoạt động cũng giống với ubuntu-vn lắm O.o
 * C4NoC tát FirePhoenix|AWAY
<C4NoC> away mà còn nhìu chiện
<Nam_Son> C4NoC: mình mới sử dụng Linux nên chỉ sủ dụng U chưa có kinh nghiệm chuyển đổi hệ điều hành bạn có thể hướng dẫn hay cho tài liều liên quan để mình ghiên cứu không
<C4NoC> nobawk nói nãy giờ
<Nam_Son> O:-)nói về mấy bản phân phối mà
<Nam_Son> mình muốn chuyển đổi mà không mất dữ liệu
<Nam_Son> các chương trình có cần cài lại o
<Nam_Son> ko
<voldemort248> ngáp
<voldemort248> mình ngủ đây
<voldemort248> bạn lên forum hỏi đi
<voldemort248> đến giờ cơm tối rồi :)
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: bây giờ muốn chuyển từ bản phân phối Ubuntu sang openSuse vậy làm sao để khỏi mất dữ liệu khi mà tôi hiện giờ đang cài U trên duy nhất 1 ổ đỉa và khi chuyển đổi có mất máy ảo ko muốn giử lại máy ảo phải làm sao
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: có đặt home riêng không ?
<_Tux_> hay chỉ để mỗi / ?
<Nam_Son> mỗi /
<Nam_Son> :(
<Nam_Son> chỉ duy nhất 1 ổ đỉa
<Nam_Son> ko có phân vùng
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: fdisk -l
<Nam_Son> sợ cài đè lên là mất hết
<_Tux_> paste lên paste.ubuntu.com coi
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: Sr tự nhiên máy chết đứng phải khởi động lại
<Nam_Son> mới nãy bạn nói đánh lệnh nào
<_Tux_> sudo fdisk -l
<_Tux_> :)
<Nam_Son> lệnh này để làm gì
<Nam_Son> http://paste.ubuntu.com/537873/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: rồi sao nửa
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: chơi vậy :))
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: giờ dùng GParted
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: là sao
<_Tux_> cắt ở cái sda1
<Nam_Son> ?
<_Tux_> một đoạn để cài OpenSuSE
<Nam_Son> :(
<_Tux_> sau đó chỉnh lại fstab của Ubuntu là xong :D
<Nam_Son> vậy là phải tốn ổ đỉa hả
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: resize dung lượng lại hả
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: openSuSE và Ubuntu khác nhau
<_Tux_> xài được mỗi cái swap của nhau được thôi
<_Tux_> :))
<Nam_Son> vậy à
<Nam_Son> vậy cài opensuSe
<Nam_Son> cần tối thiểu bao nhiêu bộ nhớ
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: tùy thôi
<_Tux_> theo đống soft cài vào
<Nam_Son> :-/Là sao
<_Tux_> nhưng độ 10G chắc tạm đủ :D
<Nam_Son> thế dữ liệu bên U
<Nam_Son> vậy đồng nghĩa
<Nam_Son> chương trình cài trên thằng nào thằng đó chạy
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: thì mount cái của Ubuntu vào mà dùng
<Nam_Son> =>2 bộ openoffice hả
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: yeah
<_Tux_> HÆ¡
<_Tux_> 2 cái khác nhau
<_Tux_> chạy chung sao được :D
<Nam_Son> hehe
<Nam_Son> :(
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: mà dùng cả HDD
<_Tux_> chia phân vùng thế kia thì chết :D
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: có biết đâu
<_Tux_> mình đề xuất
<_Tux_>  /boot độ 100M
<Nam_Son> thêm 1 phân vùng nửa hả
<_Tux_>  / (root) khoảng 10 -> 15 -> 20
<_Tux_>  /home chỗ còn lại
<_Tux_> swap thì tùy chọn
<_Tux_> :D
<_Tux_> thế là hết 4 cái pri luôn
<_Tux_> :))
<Nam_Son> 10GB
<Nam_Son> hay 10M
<_Tux_> =))
<_Tux_>  / đo bằng G
<_Tux_> tức là từ trên xuống nhé
<Nam_Son> thế sao /boot  100M
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: nó chứa mấy cái kernel với grub 100M là đủ :D
<_Tux_> làm to làm gì
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: hix
<Nam_Son> giờ làm sao phân phùng
<Nam_Son> phân vùng
<Nam_Son> nó bảo
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: giờ thì hơi khó :))
<Nam_Son> phân vùng là xóa hết dữ liệu bên trong:(
<_Tux_> cài thêm cắt bớt thì được chứ chia lại hoàn toàn
<_Tux_> thì cũng khó
<_Tux_> mượn bạn bè cái HDD backup data đê
<Nam_Son> :-(
<_Tux_> rồi chia lại
<_Tux_> :D
<_Tux_> chia 1 lần xài mãi
<Nam_Son> =>Cài lại
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: cài lại cũng được
<_Tux_> mà không cũng được
<Nam_Son> ?
<_Tux_> backup rồi làm xong bung lại thoai
<_Tux_> mượn đỡ cái HDD ở đâu đó là đẹp nhất
<_Tux_> dd cái phân vùng thành file ảnh
<_Tux_> rồi format lại
<_Tux_> tí dd vào lại là được
<_Tux_> file thì to đấy
<_Tux_> cỡ đúng bằng cái phân vùng đó luôn :D
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: ping
<_Tux_> đâu rồi
<_Tux_> :))
<_Tux_> xài liveUSB hoặc liveCD làm là ngon nhất
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: ĐÂY
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: lap hay desk ?
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: là sao
<_Tux_> laptop hay desktop
<_Tux_> nhanh lên
<Nam_Son> laptop
<_Tux_> à thế thì lại khó :P
<Nam_Son> chỉ có LIveCD 10.04 thôi
<Nam_Son> èo
<vubuntor983> chao moi nguoi, giup minh 1 viec nhe
<vubuntor983> minh da cai unikey vo ubuntu
<vubuntor983> nhung k bik lam sao de goi no ra su dung?
<Nam_Son> vubuntor983:  vào symantec
<Nam_Son> bạn cài gói gì
<Nam_Son> ibus-unikey à
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: giờ sao
<vubuntor983> vietnamese input method engine for ibus using unikey engine
<vubuntor983> jo lam sao de goi chuong trinh ra su dung?
<Nam_Son> mình đang tải bảng opensuse dvd
<Nam_Son> Vào system
<Nam_Son> vào quản lý
<Nam_Son> chổ chỉnh ngôn ngủ
<Nam_Son> ngôn ngử
<vubuntor983> roai sao nua
<Nam_Son> Rồi chọn
<Nam_Son> hệ thống phương thức nhập vào của bàn phím
<Nam_Son> là ibux
<Nam_Son> lộn ibus
<Nam_Son> rồi đóng lại
<Nam_Son> loguot hay resart máy lại
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: giờ sao:(
<vubuntor983> ok
<vubuntor983> de minh test
<vubuntor983> thanks ban
<kingofmakai> cho em hỏi tí
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: chắc tại phân vùng sai nên máy tớ chạy chậm sao sao ý
<Nam_Son> .ask
<kingofmakai> về cái gnome subtitle
<kingofmakai> sao cứ mở phụ đề ra là nó tắt phụt luôn nhỉ
<Nam_Son> AWAY|_Tux_:   dang noi chuyen ma:(
<Nam_Son> kingofmakai: la chuong trinh nghe nhac do ha ban
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: giờ có một cách này
<Nam_Son> :'(
<Nam_Son> Sao
<_Tux_> nhưng để chia cả /boot thì không khả thi :D
<_Tux_> nhưng có lẽ là cách hợp lý nhất :D
<Nam_Son> ?
<_Tux_> cắt phía sau cái phân vùng root hiện tại
<kingofmakai> Nam_Son: không, là chương trình chỉnh sửa phụ đề
<_Tux_> 1 khoảng -> /home
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: van de
<_Tux_> move dữ liệu từ home cũ -> home mới
<Nam_Son> La no ko cho cat
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: dùng LiveCD cắt được mà
<_Tux_> (cắt đằng sau mới nhanh
<_Tux_> chứ đằng trước thì khóc :D)
<_Tux_> home có dùng chung được
<_Tux_> cho cả 2 hệ điều hành
<Nam_Son> O:-)
<Nam_Son> Vậy là
<_Tux_> (distro thì đúng hơn)
<Nam_Son> cắt ra
<Nam_Son> 2 ổ đĩa nửa
<Nam_Son> hay 1
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: sau đó cắt thêm 1 cái nữa làm root cho OpenSuSE thế là ổn
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: chưa hiểu à :D
<Nam_Son> :(
<Nam_Son> cắt 1 cái
<Nam_Son> làm /home
<Nam_Son> 1 cái /root
<_Tux_> đó
<_Tux_> done
<_Tux_> :D
<Nam_Son> cái này nguy hiểm quá
<Nam_Son> ::(
<Nam_Son> lớ mớ là dữ liệu=0
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: không nguy hiểm đâu
<_Tux_> vì cắt đằng sau phân vùng hiện tại
<_Tux_> chỉ mất vài min thôi
<_Tux_> mà laptop sợ gì mất điện đâu mà :D
<Nam_Son> Còn mount
<Nam_Son> mình chỉ cần chỉnh mount /home ngay cái mới là ok phải ko
<Nam_Son> vậy cái /home mình chưa bao nhiêu
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: dùng liveCD
<_Tux_> chia xong vô đây tính tiếp :)
<_Tux_> chớ nói nhiều tí không nhớ làm liều là bỏ mịa
<_Tux_> :))
<Nam_Son> ok
<Nam_Son> vậy thoát đây
<Nam_Son> vào live CD
<Nam_Son> mà Live CD
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: có USB xài cho nhanh
<_Tux_> chớ CD chậm bỏ mịa
<Nam_Son> chạy được trên đây luôn ko
<Nam_Son> USB cho người ta xài dùm rồi
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: liveCD cũng được
<_Tux_> có USB thì xài cho nhanh thôi
<_Tux_> cứ vô liveCD đi
<_Tux_> rồi vào webchat.freenode.net
<_Tux_> vô đây
<Nam_Son> Đi thực hành bỏ quên con USB 4GB
<_Tux_> sau đó tính tiếp :D
<Nam_Son> ok
<Nam_Son> vậy phải khởi động lại hả
<vubuntor724> _Tux_: dang trong LiveCD
<vubuntor724> gio lam sao nua
<vubuntor724> hien gio dang su roi khoang 40GB
<vubuntor724> _Tux_: dau roi
<vubuntor724> _Tux_: eo mat tich
<_Tux_> vubuntor724: chạy làng rồi
<_Tux_> :))
<_Tux_>  /nick NamSon đi cho đỡ nhầm
<vubuntor724> :)
<_Tux_> NamSon: chia HDD chÆ°a
<_Tux_> :D
<NamSon> cho /home
<NamSon> minh chia may G
<_Tux_> NamSon: tùy chọn thôi
<_Tux_> chứa cả dữ liệu nữa thì theo mình cứ thế này
<NamSon> hien h trong do chung 2 30 G roi
<_Tux_> NamSon: để tiết kiệm
<_Tux_> theo mình
<NamSon> ?
<_Tux_> NamSon: cái cũ hết bao nhiêu rồi
<NamSon> khoang 35GB
<NamSon> chua ke
<NamSon> cua he dieu hanh
<_Tux_> NamSon: ?
<_Tux_> NamSon: chụp ảnh cái gparted lên coi
<NamSon> _Tux_:vao trang up nhanh ko duoc sao up anh
<_Tux_> NamSon: ợ, vô web sao không vô được trang up ảnh
<_Tux_> imgur.com
<NamSon> Live CD
<NamSon> chua cai Flash
<NamSon> lam sao u[
<NamSon> lam sao ma Up
<_Tux_> NamSon: nó có dùng flash đâu
<NamSon> trang upnhanh.com xai Flash
<NamSon> co trang nao ko xai flash
<_Tux_> trên đó
<_Tux_> imgur.com
<NamSon> http://imgur.com/qGsbP.png
<NamSon> _Tux_: roi sao
<_Tux_> NamSon: nhìn có vẻ hơi lãng phí :D
<NamSon> ?
<_Tux_> nhưng muốn merge ra thì đành
<NamSon> la sao
<_Tux_> sau cho mỗi cái linux độ 20G :))
<_Tux_> dùng 46G roài kìa
<NamSon> :(
<NamSon> bay gio
<_Tux_> NamSon: giờ swapoff cái swap đi
<_Tux_> rồi xóa cái đó luôn
<NamSon> xoa chi the
<_Tux_> sau này sẽ lấy swap từ cái chỗ thừa ở cái root được tách ra
<NamSon> ?
<NamSon> La sao hem hieu
<_Tux_> NamSon: xóa cái swap đi
<_Tux_> :))
<NamSon> OK roi
<_Tux_> NamSon: giờ cắt cái /dev/sda1 ra
<_Tux_> sao cho
<_Tux_> cái phân vùng còn lại là 50G
<_Tux_> :)
<_Tux_> chụp ảnh quẳng /me kiểm tra rồi tiếp
<NamSon> Cat duoc chet lien
<_Tux_> :D
<_Tux_> NamSon: bảo swap off cái swap kia đi mà
<_Tux_> :D
<NamSon> no thanh khoa chinh roi
<NamSon> lam sao ma cat
<NamSon> http://imgur.com/8vQ4U.png
<_Tux_> NamSon: sặc
<_Tux_> đã ngồi phân vùng
<_Tux_> còn mount để nghe nhạc
<_Tux_> =))
<NamSon> :/
<NamSon> Vay cung thay
<NamSon> hjhj
<NamSon> _Tux_: no bi khoa roi
<NamSon> khong the phan vung duoc
<_Tux_> NamSon: umount đi ....
<NamSon> Ok
<NamSon> phan vung no con 50GB phai ko
<_Tux_> uhm
<_Tux_> xong chụp ảnh quăng lên đây
<NamSon> http://imgur.com/bHy0I.png
<NamSon> lau da man
<_Tux_> NamSon: ôi fack
<_Tux_> chưa gì đã nhấn nút thế
<_Tux_> =))
 * _Tux_ éo chịu trách nhiệm về hậu quả
<NamSon> a a a a a a a a a a a a a
<_Tux_> NamSon: đầu hay cuối
<_Tux_>  /me còn chưa thấy
<_Tux_> lâu thì cố mà đợi
<NamSon> cUOI
<_Tux_> giờ canel là đi hết dữ liệu
<_Tux_> =))
<NamSon> cuoi
<NamSon> tu cuoi keo len
<_Tux_> ok
<_Tux_> đợi chút
<NamSon> dai gi ma cancel
<_Tux_> sau phải từ từ
<NamSon> lan truoc
<_Tux_> đừng nóng thế
<_Tux_> chết toi có ngày
<NamSon> may dang phan vung
<NamSon> thay lau
<NamSon> cancel=>cai lai mat 80G du lieu:(
<_Tux_> NamSon: nào xong báo nha
<NamSon> OK
<NamSon> _Tux_: di tam vo chac xong
<nd-elec> hj all
<nd-elec> cho em hoi
<nd-elec> em co may cai icon
<nd-elec> bay gio muon install thi lam the nao
<NamSon> _Tux_: ok
<NamSon> http://imgur.com/je6qe.png
<NamSon> nd-elec: La sao ban
<NamSon> nd-elec: install cai gi
<nd-elec> da
<nd-elec> em len trang http://gnome-look.org
<bksupybot> Title: Eyecandy for your GNOME-Desktop - GNOME-Look.org (at gnome-look.org)
<voldemort248> !bg | nd-elec
<ubot2> nd-elec: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<nd-elec> down duoc cai file zip
<nd-elec> icon
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<nd-elec> ak
<nd-elec> bat em doc thi
<nd-elec> hjc
<NamSon> _Tux_: nup dau roi:(
<nd-elec> doi icon thui ma
<voldemort248> .g cài đặt them cho ubuntu
<bkphenny> voldemort248: http://www.quantrimang.com.vn/hethong/linux/57360_Cai-dat-themes-cho-Ubuntu.aspx
<bksupybot> Title: Cài đặt themes cho Ubuntu | Quản Trị Mạng - QuanTriMang.com (at www.quantrimang.com.vn)
<voldemort248> NamSon: hắn ngủ rồi
<NamSon> eo
<NamSon> bo do giua duong :(
<_Tux_> NamSon: sao rồi
<_Tux_> :))
<_Tux_> JDownloader
<_Tux_> nó reset moderm ấy mà
<NamSon> http://i.imgur.com/je6qe.png
<NamSon> xong roi
<_Tux_> NamSon: xóa nốt cái sda2 đê
<_Tux_> để làm gì
<NamSon> ok
<NamSon> ttp://imgur.com/lLs73.png
<NamSon> http://imgur.com/lLs73.png
<_Tux_> NamSon: ok
<_Tux_> create cả cục home ở cái 90 G kia đi
<NamSon> vay suse
<NamSon> co 10G ha
<_Tux_> NamSon: create cái home
<_Tux_> còn SuSe tí lấy ở cái cục 50G kia
<NamSon> _Tux_: vay  U bo dau
<NamSon> http://imgur.com/2LPtT.png
<NamSon> thong so?
<_Tux_> gõ Label thì gõ
<_Tux_> không thì nhấn Add
<_Tux_> :D
<NamSon> _Tux_: http://imgur.com/xK4GF.png
<nobawk> :3
<NamSon> _Tux_: ok roi
<NamSon> sao  nua
<_Tux_> NamSon: mount 2 cái vào đi :D
<_Tux_> rồi copy cái thư mục home của sda1 -> sda2
<_Tux_> :D
<NamSon> liveCD chay nhu rua:(
<GeekComp> kaka
<NamSon> _Tux_: chet gio vo nautilus ko duoc
<_Tux_> NamSon: sao hem được
<_Tux_> mà thôi xài Terminal đi
<NamSon> _Tux_: sao toi biet
<_Tux_> NamSon: ờ chạy lần lượt mấy lệnh này nhé
<_Tux_> mkdir -p /mnt/{src,des}
<_Tux_> thêm sudo nhá
<_Tux_> :)
<NamSon> _Tux_: vao terminal ko duoc luon:(
<_Tux_> NamSon: sao hem được ?
<_Tux_> chẳng có nhẽ
<_Tux_> :))
<NamSon> _Tux_: biet chet lien a
<_Tux_> lạ
<voldemort248> tại sao mình lại thik đạp _Tux_ thế nhỉ
 * voldemort248 dạp _Tux_ :))
<_Tux_> NamSon: Restart đê
<_Tux_> :))
 * kid__ đạp _Tux_
<_Tux_> NamSon: vào LiveCD tiếp nhá :D
<voldemort248> tội nghiệp _Tux_ăn đạp hoài chả phản ứng tẹo nào, ngoan vãi chấy
<kid__> _Tux_:  sao /me hem vào được trang imgur.com nhỉ
<kid__> load toàn lỗi
<voldemort248> kid__: bác đổi trình duyệt, xem qua proxy thử  xem
<kid__> cả ff vào chrome đều lỗi
 * kid__ dùng gg dns
 * t8ax cũng gg dns mà vào bình thường..
<kid__> :\
<t8ax> chắc nó cấm con nít vô mấy trang tranh ảnh
<kid__> lol
<kid__> The server at imgur.com is taking too long to respond.
<voldemort248> kid__:  chắc do dns của isp chuối
<voldemort248> nếu đùng links2 xem ảnh chắc ok
 * voldemort248 hay chơi links2 xem ảnh nóng lắm :D
<kid__> .g links2
<bkphenny> kid__: http://links.twibright.com/
<bksupybot> Title: Twibright Labs: Links (at links.twibright.com)
<kid__> suse có grub không nhỉ?
 * kid__ gảy voldemort248
<voldemort248> có ng` gây mình :))
 * kid__ đá mông voldemort248
<voldemort248> kid__: linux mới như shushi sao lại k0 có grub :P
 * voldemort248 đạp trả kid__
<Nam_Son> ok
 * kid__ cầm voldemort248 đáp vỡ đầu t8ax
<Nam_Son> ma sao no copy lau qua
 * kid__ khi nào rảnh chắc cũng đi đú cài thêm os
<voldemort248> Nam_Son: hỏi pc, mạng ấy
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: lol
<voldemort248> kid__: liên quan gì tới t8ax ?
<_Tux_> hơn 30G dữ liệu đòi nhanh
<_Tux_> :))
<Nam_Son> cho lai trang web up anh di
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: mà copy thế nào đấy
<kid__> :D
<_Tux_> imgur.com
<Nam_Son> copy
<Nam_Son> thu muc home
<Nam_Son> tu sda1
<Nam_Son> sang sda2
<kid__> _Tux_:  sao /me ếu vào được trang đó nhở
<Nam_Son> alt+f2
<Nam_Son> gksudo nautilus
<Nam_Son> Coi lai roi
<Nam_Son> that ra
<Nam_Son> la 41GB chu ko phai 30GB^^
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: lol
<vubuntor502> Aloo.....
<vubuntor502> có ai không?
<t8ax> ko có
<vubuntor502> giúp mình với
<voldemort248> !ask | vubuntor502
<vubuntor502> hihi
<ubot2> vubuntor502: Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<Nam_Son> ko co ai
<vubuntor502> bạn ơi giúp mình cài D-com 3G
<voldemort248> k0 giúp nếu chơi kiểu rào trước đón sau như thế
<vubuntor502> trên ubuntu với
<vubuntor502> èo
<voldemort248> chịu, k0 nêu rõ câu hỏi
<t8ax> cắm cái usb vào
<t8ax> là online fà fà thôi
<vubuntor502> rồi
<t8ax> có gì mà giúp
<voldemort248> !paste | vubuntor502
<vubuntor502> koo đc
<ubot2> vubuntor502: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<t8ax> sao ko? báo lỗi gì?
<vubuntor064> cho em hoi khi ta keo tha mot khung nao do no se uon nhu choiec banh thi lam nhu the nao?
<vubuntor502> mình cài theo hướng dẫn trên diễn đàn
 * kid__ đạp t8ax xong té
<voldemort248> !screen | vubuntor502
<ubot2> Factoid 'screen' not found
<vubuntor064> cai nhu the nao
<t8ax> vubuntor502: mà Ubuntu mấy?
<vubuntor502> 10.04
<t8ax> vubuntor064: bật Compiz lên
<Nam_Son> http://imgur.com/fvVhV.png
<vubuntor064> ubuntu 9. may j do em quyen roi
<vubuntor502> ?
<t8ax> .g D-com 3G trên 10.04
<bkphenny> t8ax: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=59&t=10020
<vubuntor502> làm theo ai đây?
<bksupybot> Title: Dùng điện thoại có 3G làm modem trên Ubuntu 10.04 - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<t8ax> 17m/s còn chê chậm :-s
<t8ax> muốn banh cái HDD chắc :-ss
<Nam_Son> :)
<vubuntor502> mình koo nối mạng
<vubuntor064> hjhj het biet duong xem luon roi
<vubuntor502> đây là mạng của d-com trên windows đó
<t8ax> cắm USB vào
<vubuntor064> em moi len lan dau a
<vubuntor502> mình hỏi cách cài offline đó
<t8ax> ấn chuột fải vào cái network manager
<t8ax> chọn edit connection
<Nam_Son> vubuntor064: nhap chuot phai ngoai desktop
<vubuntor502> ừ
<vubuntor502> rồi sao nữa?
<t8ax> qua tab Mobile Broadban
<t8ax> là làm đc thôi
<vubuntor502> rồi
<t8ax> Add
<vubuntor502> mình làm đến đó rồi nhưng koo đc
<t8ax> ấn vô Add rồi chọn device là cái USB đó
<vubuntor502> mình nhảy cóc koo cài cái bước nhận modem ý
<Nam_Son> vubuntor064: change desktop background
<vubuntor502> cái của mình koo nhận d-com là modem
 * t8ax mình cứ cắm cáp điện thoại vô là nó tự nhận mạng luôn chả cần làm bước nào
<vubuntor064> cho hoi nguoi tra loi la ai zay va tra loi cho nguoi nao zay?
<t8ax> vubuntor064: ng` trả lời bạn là ng` ghi tên bạn trước câu trả lời
<vubuntor502> để mình cho bạn cái link hướng dẫn mà mình đã làm theo nhé
<Nam_Son> vubuntor064: visual Effects
<Nam_Son> Extra
<Nam_Son> vubuntor064: close
<Nam_Son> vubuntor064: vay la ok
<voldemort248> vubuntor064: vấn đề gì thì phải tự biết chú :P
<voldemort248> có bot để tìm câu trả lời cho nhanh thui
<vubuntor064> hjhj sao hok ai tra loi mjnh het zay?
<vubuntor502> bạn ơi
<vubuntor502> http://hoahuynhvan.blogspot.com/2010/05/huong-dan-cai-at-viettel-modem-3g-usb.html
<bksupybot> Title: hoa blog: Hướng dẫn cài đặt Viettel Modem 3G USB cho UBUNTU (at hoahuynhvan.blogspot.com)
<vubuntor502> đó
<vubuntor502> mình cài theo hướng dẫn trong đó
<vubuntor502> nhưng koo đc
<Nam_Son> vubuntor064: nhap chuot phai ngoai desktop->change desktop->
<t8ax> vậy chịu..
 * t8ax cắm vô là nó nhận luôn rồi, ko cần qua bước trung gian
<vubuntor502> Bus 002 Device 006: ID 12d1:1446 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd.
<vubuntor502> mình vô trường hợp đó
<Nam_Son> vubuntor064: nhap chuot phai ngoai desktop->change desktop->visual Effects->Extra->Close
<vubuntor502> không nhận
<vubuntor502> là modem
<vubuntor064> hjhj nay gio moi biet nguoi tra loi la ai a
<Nam_Son> vubuntor064: toi tra loi cau hoi cho ba con gi nua
<Nam_Son> vubuntor064: eo
<vubuntor064> kam on ban nhe
<t8ax> sudo vi /etc/udev/rules.d/15-huawei-e1550.rules
<t8ax> có làm cái này chưa?
<vubuntor502> rồi
<Nam_Son> sorry nha minh viet chu ban chu ko phai ba
<vubuntor502> mới đầu dùng cái đó
<vubuntor502> sau mình dùng gedit
<vubuntor502> rồi diền thông tin như trong đó
<vubuntor502> nhưng rồi cũng không nhận
<Nam_Son> vubuntor064: ok chua
<vubuntor502> nó vẫn chỉ có 1 đoạn đó thôi
<vubuntor502> không có đoạn linh  tinh đằng sau
<t8ax> sudo vi /etc/udev/rules.d/15-huawei-e1550.rules
<t8ax> xong copy đoạn kia dán vô
<t8ax> :|
<vubuntor502> không đc
<vubuntor502> làm rồi
<vubuntor502> :(
<vubuntor502> mới đầu là gõ
<t8ax> copy xong có save lại ko :-s
<vubuntor502> sau là copy-paste
<vubuntor502> có
<t8ax> có vậy sao mở lại lại mất :-ss
<vubuntor502> lần sau mở lại nó còn ra nội dung y nguyên
<t8ax> - Rút usb-3g(nếu đang cắm vào máy) và cắm vào lại để hệ thống nhận đúng usb-3g
<vubuntor502> rồi
<t8ax> mở terminal gõ lsusb
<vubuntor502> thậm chí khởi động lại máy cũng koo đc:(
<vubuntor502> ừ
<t8ax> nó vẫn ko có dòng 3G USB à
<vubuntor502> nó ra 5 dòng
<vubuntor502> thì dòng huawei ngắn cũn như vậy đó
<Nam_Son> vubuntor502: hehe sao luc mua ko dem may lai cho cho ban no cau hinh gium cho
<vubuntor502> !
<Nam_Son> vubuntor502: luc mua DCom 3G ay
<vubuntor502> bây giờ mí nghịch về ubuntu nên cài thôi
<vubuntor308> hjhj mjnh sai tieng vieet khong a ban co the chi ro hon ko?
<t8ax> mình chưa dùng USB, cắm điện thoại = cáp nó cũng tự nhận nữa là
<t8ax> vubuntor308: quay về dùng Win cho dễ bạn :)
<vubuntor502> ẹc
<vubuntor308> dung bang cach nao mnjh hok biet
<t8ax> đợi tý nha vubuntor502
<vubuntor502> ừ
<vubuntor502> tìm giúp mình với heng
<vubuntor502> ^^
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: xong chÆ°a :D
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: xong moi so a
<t8ax> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=59&t=9263
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: con gan 30' nua
<bksupybot> Title: Cài đặt Viettel Modem 3G USB cho UBUNTU - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: 41.5GB dang ma
<t8ax> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=59&t=9263 vào link này đọc đi vubuntor502
<bksupybot> Title: Cài đặt Viettel Modem 3G USB cho UBUNTU - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<Nam_Son> vubuntor502: cach tot nhat la dem may lai viettel gan nhat de nhan su giup do^^
<vubuntor502> đang vào
<vubuntor502> nhưng có vẻ là vào link đó rồi
<vubuntor502> :(
<codai2810> .gc toán tử trên bit
<bkphenny> toán tử trên bit: 129,000
<t8ax> thấy link đó nhìu ng` làm theo và thành công?
<vubuntor502> mình vừa gửi link đó cho bạn trc đó rồi thôi
<vubuntor502> !
<vubuntor502> phần hướng dẫn chính là cái mình gửi cho bạn đóa
<t8ax> đọc mấy reply ở phía dưới ?
<t8ax> sudo apt-get install usb-modeswitch <== fải có cái này
<vubuntor502> cái đó phải có mạng mới dùng đc
<vubuntor502> mình koo có
<vubuntor502> :(
<vubuntor502> nếu trở về ubuntu thì cái d-com này cũng là đi theo luôn rồi
<Nam_Son> t8ax: :)
<codai2810> RCua: anh tuyetnga có trong #vnluser ko ạ?
<vubuntor502> hướng dẫn cài offline có đc koo?
<RCua> codai2810: có snow__
<RCua> chắc cắm nick
<RCua> :-\
<t8ax> :-s
<codai2810> thế thôi
<vubuntor502> ?
<voldemort248> codai2810: thông cảm nhé, u-vn chắc có u thui , e sang vnluser nha
<RCua> :3
<codai2810> voldemort248: cút
<voldemort248> đề phòng lạc đề, ae khó theo dõi
<RCua> please refrain yourself from using strong words
<t8ax> codai2810: hung dữ vãi :|
<RCua> tee hee
<voldemort248> nhẹ nhàng thế mà bảo a cút sao ?
<vubuntor502> đề là cài D-com trên ubuntu
<vubuntor502> giup mình với^^
<t8ax> vubuntor502: laptop hay PC?
<vubuntor502> laptop
<t8ax> vác ra tiệm cafe wifi =))
<vubuntor502> èo
<Nam_Son> =))
<Nam_Son> y tuong thong min
<t8ax> lên google tìm deb của usb-modeswitch thử..
<vubuntor502> tìm giúp với
<Nam_Son> t8ax: ong cai
<t8ax> :-s
<vubuntor502> mình cũng đang tìm nhưng koo thấy
<voldemort248> .g deb: usb-modeswitch
<Nam_Son> roi vao achive
<bkphenny> voldemort248: http://ftp.debian.org/pool/main/u/usb-modeswitch/
<vubuntor502> ^^
<bksupybot> Title: Index of /pool/main/u/usb-modeswitch (at ftp.debian.org)
<Nam_Son> coppy dem ra
<vubuntor502> e1550 y
<voldemort248> .g irc command line
<bkphenny> voldemort248: http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/ircii/
<bksupybot> Title: ircII: command line IRC client (at www.irchelp.org)
<Nam_Son> quen con bot^^
<t8ax> http://ftp.debian.org/pool/main/u/usb-modeswitch/usb-modeswitch_1.1.4-2_i386.deb
 * t8ax xoa xoa đầu voldemort248, ko uổng công anh nuôi dạy bấy lâu nay =))
<vubuntor502> có phải của mình là cái thứ 6 không nhi?
<vubuntor502> hihi
<t8ax> thử đê
<voldemort248> t8ax:  :D
<vubuntor502> giúp cho chót đi
<t8ax> ko thì down 1 đống về thử ;)
<t8ax> http://ftp.debian.org/pool/main/u/usb-modeswitch/ <== vô đây down hết về đi
<vubuntor502> mình đang trên d-com
<bksupybot> Title: Index of /pool/main/u/usb-modeswitch (at ftp.debian.org)
<t8ax> thể nào cũng đc =))
<vubuntor502> download vậy hơi mannhj tay
<vubuntor502> ^^
 * t8ax cắm là máy nhận rồi, giờ cài vô cắm ko nhận sao, hôk dại =))
<voldemort248> cắm nhờ mạng nhà nào đó rồi down sạch đi
 * t8ax đá đá voldemort248, thử hàng cho bạn ấy đi ;)
 * voldemort248 nhớ mình hồi xưa khi chẳng may gỡ network- manager cũng phải thủ công từng tên 1 :(
<vubuntor502> nếu có mạng hàng xóm thì đã ko phải down những cái đó
<t8ax> voldemort248: synaptic đâu :|
<t8ax> vubuntor502: down cái i386.deb nãy mình gửi về đi, cái đó đc đóa ;)
<t8ax> tại có mỗi cái đó nhìn quen quen, mấy cái kia nhìn lạ quá =))
<voldemort248> t8ax: lúc đó e gỡ sạch network-manager trên máy bàn ra, và chẳng có linux os nào cả
<vubuntor502> của mình là ubuntu lucid amdx64
<vubuntor502> ?
<t8ax> thế à :| đợi kiếm link khác
<voldemort248> mãi sau mới nhìn ra lệnh chroot
<Nam_Son> Lau da man qua
<t8ax> http://ftp.debian.org/pool/main/u/usb-modeswitch/usb-modeswitch_1.1.4-2_amd64.deb đây nè vubuntor502
<voldemort248> pìng địa chỉ mạng mình down, netstat -a
<t8ax> voldemort248: cài lại Ubuntu cho lành, mất 15', sửa mất mấy ngày =))
<vubuntor502> có cái đó rồi thì làm thế nào?
<voldemort248> t8ax: e cài cái gỉ gì gi cũng mất 1 tiếng,
<vubuntor502> hướng dẫn luôn để mình restart cái nhi?
<t8ax> vubuntor502: để ở 1 thư mục nào đó như D hoặc E trên Win
<voldemort248> máy yếu, mạng chậm còn phải update, config nữa
<t8ax> rồi vào Ubuntu mở ra cài đặt như file exe thôi
<vubuntor502> rồi sau đó?
<t8ax> sau đó vào D-Com 3G rồi lên đây cám ơn mình :|
<vubuntor515> em dang lam ve API cua google
<vubuntor515> de tim duong
<vubuntor502> đơn giản vậy à?
<vubuntor515> em su dung link sau
<t8ax> vubuntor502 nhớ kỹ từng bước cài Dcom 3G trên cái link rồi nếu cài xong cái đó ko đc thì thử làm lại từng bước 1?
<vubuntor515> http://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=" + sr_source + "&daddr=" + ds1_destination1 + "&hl=vi" + "&output=embed
<vubuntor502> nếu lên được thì lên cám ơn còn không là hỏi típ heng!^^
<bksupybot> Title: " - Google Maps (at maps.google.com)
<t8ax> ò ò
<vubuntor502> uh
<vubuntor502> pipi
<voldemort248> vào forum hỏi đi
<vubuntor515> http://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=21.007,105.843 &daddr= 21.006,105.84&output=embed
<bksupybot> Title: Đại Cồ Việt - Google Maps (at maps.google.com)
<voldemort248> gặp trên này k0 nhiều khi gặp dc đúng ng` muốn gặp đâu
<vubuntor515> nhung no lai download file do ve
<vubuntor515> em muon no load ngay vao bufeer
<vubuntor515> nhung ko duoc
<vubuntor515> anh chi nao co cach gi ko
<vubuntor515> hay co lnk khac khong ah
<vubuntor515> em muon file xml do load vao buffer nhu khi minh tim dia diem y ah
<_Tux_> ai xài ubuntu
<_Tux_> paste hộ cái này lên cái /etc/hal/fdi/policy/preferences.fdi
<_Tux_> t8ax: help
<t8ax> paste cái /etc/hal/fdi/policy/preferences.fdi
<t8ax> lên à?
<t8ax> http://paste.ubuntu.com/537952/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor636> cho mjnh hoi khi keo chuot toi dau se co hieu ung toi do thi lam bang cach nao zay
<t8ax> !Compiz
<voldemort248> codai2810: http://www.nhaccuatui.com/nghe?L=E5yuUjzI5o7J
<ubot2> compiz is compiz-fusion
<bksupybot> Title: Hồ Quỳnh Hương - Sao Tình Yêu (at www.nhaccuatui.com)
<vubuntor636> co ai biet khong tra loi cho mjnh biet voi
<voldemort248> lạc đề lạc phòng hết roài
<voldemort248> vubuntor636: thì bot trả lời rồi đó
<_Tux_> t8ax: rảnh thì paste hộ hết đống file ở /etc/hal/fdi/policy/ hộ với
<_Tux_> :D
<t8ax> ò ò
<voldemort248> _Tux_: sao thu thập hal của ae làm gì vậy ?
<vubuntor636> hjhj co nguoi tra lo ma hok biet lun ki wa
<voldemort248> ý đồ gì gì đây' ?
<vubuntor636> thanks
<t8ax> có mỗi cái preferences.fdi
<voldemort248> .g mang mac os lên win | vubuntor636
<bkphenny> voldemort248: http://vozforums.com/archive/index.php/t-977752.html
<bksupybot> Title: [Cần giúp đỡ] Cài win cho Macbook [Archive] - vozForums (at vozforums.com)
<voldemort248> .g mang giao diện mac lên ubuntu | vubuntor
<t8ax> .g mang phong cách mac os vào ubuntu
<bkphenny> voldemort248: http://www.tinhte.vn/may-tinh-linux-79/macbuntu-mang-giao-dien-mac-os-x-len-he-dieu-hanh-ubuntu-512988/
<bkphenny> t8ax: http://vietcntt.com/news/sys.php?name=News&act=showarticle&sid=13307
<bksupybot> Title: Macbuntu - Mang giao diện Mac OS X lên hệ điều hành Ubuntu (at www.tinhte.vn)
<bksupybot> Title: Chia sẻ Wi-Fi trên Ubuntu và Mac OS X (at vietcntt.com)
<t8ax> ai biết cách chia sẻ file qua wifi trên 2 máy ko nhỉ :D
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: ok xong
<voldemort248> .g sử dụng wifi trên ubuntu
<bkphenny> voldemort248: http://www.vn-zoom.com/f316/van-de-wifi-trong-ubuntu-10-04-a-648647.html
<bksupybot> Title: Vấn đề Wifi trong Ubuntu 10.04 (at www.vn-zoom.com)
<Nam_Son> AWAY|_Tux_: dung luc nay away
<voldemort248> http://www.infotech1s.com/1088/2010/09/huong-dan-cach-su-dung-usb-3g/ < ==== ai dùng usb 3g này
<bksupybot> Title: Hướng dẫn cách sử dụng USB 3G | Tư vấn tin học online 1088 TP.HCM! (at www.infotech1s.com)
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: gio sao nua
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: đến đâu rồi
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: copy xong roi
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: để cái sda1 khoảng 15G thôi
<_Tux_> còn lại cắt ra
<_Tux_> khoan
<_Tux_> từ từ
<_Tux_> trước khi cắt
<_Tux_> thì xóa cái thư mục /home/<user> cũ đi
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: http://imgur.com/bSBDp.png
<voldemort248> t8ax:  http://thptnguyenhuucanh.info/forum/thread-136-post-342.html#pid342  wifi nè a
<vubuntor515> co anh nao cai thanh cong usb 3g cua viettel
<bksupybot> Title: Hướng dẫn Share WiFi từ máy tính để dùng WiFi từ Phone, Laptop,... (at thptnguyenhuucanh.info)
<vubuntor515> tren ubuntu10.4 chua
<voldemort248> vubuntor515: http://www.infotech1s.com/1088/2010/09/huong-dan-cach-su-dung-usb-3g/
<bksupybot> Title: Hướng dẫn cách sử dụng USB 3G | Tư vấn tin học online 1088 TP.HCM! (at www.infotech1s.com)
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: Shift+Delete luon ha
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: uhm
<_Tux_> mà sao đưa cái hình mù mịt vậy
<_Tux_> t8ax: hàng của /me đâu :D
<Nam_Son> Dua lon hinh
<Nam_Son> ^^
<kingofmakai> các anh cho em hỏi
<kingofmakai> ubuntu 10.10 không cài được gdm theme ạ?
<t8ax> _Tux_: cái pre...fdi hả
<t8ax> phía trên đó
<kingofmakai> em vào Login screen nhưng không thấy chỗ cài theme ở đâu cả
<voldemort248> !gdm
<ubot2> Factoid 'gdm' not found
<voldemort248> .wik gdm | vubuntor515
<bkphenny> "The requested page title is invalid." - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gdm_|_vubuntor515
<t8ax> voldemort248: "chia sẻ file" qua wifi
<bksupybot> Title: Error (at en.wikipedia.org)
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: http://imgur.com/nn5rQ.png
<_Tux_> t8ax: có cái nào ở /etc/hal paste hết lên đây hộ với
<t8ax> chứ ko fải chia sẻ wifi :(
<t8ax> mỗi 1 cái đó =))
<voldemort248> .g bắn wifi trên ubuntu
<bkphenny> voldemort248: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=12214&start=10
<bksupybot> Title: Trao đổi mọi vấn đề về 10.10 - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: ?
<t8ax> trên Win thì làm thông qua 1 cái gọi là Miniserver..
<t8ax> đơn giản.. híc..
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: xóa cái home rồi hả
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: vô cái sda2
<_Tux_> rồi chụp cái ảnh coi
<t8ax> http://fc00.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2010/333/3/e/gsh_can_make_it_very_old_by_oversickwow-d33uq7v.gif cao thủ :X
<voldemort248> t8ax: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<bksupybot> Title: Internet Connection Sharing - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<_Tux_> t8ax: ...
<vubuntor636> co ai  biet khi mo mot khung nao do khi keo no uon luon khong zay, va do goi sao zay?
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: http://imgur.com/xVTCW.png
<t8ax> chuẩn ko ;)
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: kéo thả cái thư mục ở trong home ra ngoài dùm
<_Tux_> không tí khỏi boot đấy
<_Tux_> :))
<vubuntor636> lam sao keo ra dc
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: mà trong cái sda1 có thư mục /home không đó ?
<vubuntor636> co ai  biet khi mo mot khung nao do khi keo no uon luon khong zay, va do goi sao zay?
<Nam_Son> vubuntor636: nhap chuot phai ngoai desktop->change desktop->visual Effects->Extra->Close\
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: xoa mat tieu roi
<vubuntor636> chon Extra khong dc
<Nam_Son> vubuntor636: sao ko duoc
<vubuntor636> khong biet nua
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: tạo lại đê
<vubuntor636> khi chon vao no tai cai gj do hok biet nhung lat sao no bao khong dc
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: roi
<Nam_Son> vubuntor636: chup 1 tam hinh dem len coi thu bi loi gi moi biet duong sua
<vubuntor636> uhm
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: tiep theo minh lam gi nua
<vubuntor137> Alooooooooooooooooooo
<vubuntor137> D-com 3G trên ubuntu
<vubuntor137> bạn gì ơi
<vubuntor137> ...
<vubuntor636> mjnh chup hinh roi sao cho ban coi dc
<Nam_Son> .g D-com 3G trên ubuntu
<bkphenny> Nam_Son: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=59&t=11314
<bksupybot> Title: Chương trình quản lý D-COM 3G Viettel ynhư trên windows - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor137> helo
<vubuntor137> mình lại lên đây nè
<vubuntor137> :D
<Nam_Son> vubuntor636: http://imgur.com up anh len day
<bksupybot> Title: imgur: the simple image sharer (at imgur.com)
<vubuntor137> bạn t8ax ơi
<t8ax> đc chưa?
<Nam_Son> roi dua link vao day
<vubuntor137> ^^
<t8ax> good job men ;)
<voldemort248> .g ubuntu D-Com 3g manager
<bkphenny> voldemort248: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkManager/Hardware/3G
<bksupybot> Title: NetworkManager/Hardware/3G - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor137> cài cái đó nó đòi cóa mạng để download
<vubuntor137> :(
<t8ax> =))
<vubuntor137> But
<t8ax> thôi ra ngoài làm cái usb Ubuntu 10.10 cho ngon :-s
<vubuntor137> thank you  everyone
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: Tux oiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<vubuntor137> tớ đã cài đc nóa
<vubuntor137> :))
<t8ax> online đc chưa?
<vubuntor137> đang trên ubuntu đây
<vubuntor137> :D
<t8ax> ok men ;)
<t8ax> giờ đi update Ubuntu đi
<vubuntor137> èo
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: tới đâu rồi
<vubuntor137> làm gì?
<t8ax> cài Ubuntu ko có mạng thì phí hết của..
<_Tux_> đang bận config :P
<vubuntor636>  khi mjnh chon Extra may bao nhu zay na "Desktop effects could not be enabled"
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: tao foder home trong sda1 roi
<vubuntor636> lam sao sua dc
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: ok
<t8ax> vubuntor636: cấu hình máy bạn sao?
<vubuntor137> làn sau cóa ai hỏi thì bảo họ chạy ngay cái file setup trên úsb nhé
<vubuntor137> ^^
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: tiep theo?
<vubuntor636> Ram 3G
<vubuntor636> o cung 320G
<t8ax> vậy chắc chưa cài driver màn hình
<vubuntor137> không cần phải dài dòng như mấy trang web kia đâu :D
<Nam_Son> U tu nhan Driver ma
<t8ax> Nam_Son: nâu boi, màn hình có khi fải cài riêng :D
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: hix
<vubuntor636> cau hinh may mjnh nhu zay do phai cai cai j vao nua moi chon muc do dc zay?
<t8ax> !bg vubuntor636 vào đây đọc hết
<ubot2> t8ax: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<t8ax> !bg vubuntor636
<ubot2> Factoid 'bg vubuntor636' not found
<t8ax> đệt :-s
<t8ax> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<t8ax> vào cái link tài liệu đó
<t8ax> đọc hết đi
<t8ax> là khỏi hỏi
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: roi sao nua Tux
<vubuntor636> cho mjnh hoi them viec nay nua dj, khi keo chuot toi dau se co lua den do do thi lam bang cach nao zay
<Nam_Son> .g compiz |vubuntor636
<bkphenny> Nam_Son: http://www.compiz.org/
<bksupybot> Title: Compiz Home (at www.compiz.org)
<vubuntor137> .g
<bkphenny> vubuntor137: .g what?
<vubuntor137> .g abc
<bkphenny> vubuntor137: http://abc.go.com/
<bksupybot> Title: ABC.com - Official Site of the ABC Network (at abc.go.com)
<vubuntor137> :D
<vubuntor137> .g :D
<bkphenny> vubuntor137: http://www.digitalmars.com/d/
<bksupybot> Title: Intro - D Programming Language - Digital Mars (at www.digitalmars.com)
<vubuntor137> .g .g
<bkphenny> vubuntor137: http://mail.google.com/mail/
<bksupybot> Title: Gmail: Email from Google (at mail.google.com)
<Nam_Son> vubuntor137: dung co pha bot nua:(
<t8ax> vubuntor137: đề nghị trật tự, ko quấy rối trị an
<vubuntor137> :D
<vubuntor137> đang học cách dùng cái này
<vubuntor137> :D
<t8ax> chọn 1 cái nickname cho mình đi
<voldemort248> lệnh bot nè: .g IRC bot command list
<t8ax>  /nick nickmới
<Nam_Son>  dung .g la tim kiem tren google thoi
<voldemort248> .g IRC bot command list
<bkphenny> voldemort248: http://commands.ybbot.com/owner.html
<vubuntor137> èo
<bksupybot> Title: Yourbot IRC Bot Commands: Owner (at commands.ybbot.com)
<voldemort248>  còn .wik là lục wiki
<Nam_Son> vubuntor137: tuong la cai gi
<voldemort248> | để pipe tới lệnh tiếp
<vubuntor137> .login
<vubuntor137> :D
<vubuntor137> .y
<vubuntor137> .a
<vubuntor137> .b
<vubuntor137> .c
<vubuntor137> .d
<vubuntor137> .e
<voldemort248> gõ /help
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: tux oi dau roi
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: đây đây
<_Tux_> :))
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: ảnh đâu
<voldemort248> hắn đi với bồ rồi
<vubuntor137> help
<voldemort248> tg? _Tux_bị vợ gọi :))
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: cố lên chỉ còn độ 15min là xong :D
<vubuntor137> .help
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: sao nua sao len tieng 1 lan biet tam 10 phut the
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: hehe
<_Tux_> :P
<_Tux_> JDownloader nó đang kéo ở hotfile
<_Tux_> nên nó reset moderm liên tục
<_Tux_> :))
<voldemort248> _Tux_: tucan đâu ?
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: eo
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: http://imgur.com/UWjgh.png
<vubuntor137> .g IRC bot command list
<bkphenny> vubuntor137: http://commands.ybbot.com/owner.html
<bksupybot> Title: Yourbot IRC Bot Commands: Owner (at commands.ybbot.com)
<voldemort248> gõ /nick tên mình là đổi dc
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: done roài
<nick> :D
<_Tux_> giờ cắt cái sda1 chưa ?
<_Tux_> cắt cho cái sda1 còn khoảng 15G
<_Tux_> rồi tính tiếp :D
<voldemort248> check bad sector còn mệt =))
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: ok dang lam
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: hix sao ma kho vay troi
<Guest75546>  /nick tên mình là đổi dc
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: khổ gì
<_Tux_> làm lần đầu chưa quen
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: phan vung:(
<_Tux_>  /me lại cần phải chắc chắn
<_Tux_> nên nó lâu thôi
<Guest75546>  /nick tên_mình_là_đổi_được
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: chuyen doi ban phan phoi:(
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: hehe nói chung là nên 1 lần rồi thôi :D
<_Tux_> và có dự phòng
<_Tux_> :)
<_Tux_> thì đỡ mệt ngay ấy mà
 * _Tux_ phân vùng như cơm bữa
<Guest75546>  /nick /nick
<_Tux_> thấy bình thường :D
<t8ax> Guest75546: chậc
<Guest75546> :D
<voldemort248> .g ubuntu backup
<bkphenny> voldemort248: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem
<t8ax>  /nick <== bỏ dấu khoảng trắng phía trc
<bksupybot> Title: BackupYourSystem - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<_Tux_> Guest75546: /nick xXxxXx
<_Tux_> =))
<Guest75546>  /nick xXxXx
<voldemort248> _Tux_: bảo sao k0 di vài cái hdd , ô giàu vãi
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: oi lam sao chinh duoc la minh dap ai do vay
<t8ax> gõ vậy là
<t8ax> ko đúng
<t8ax> "/nick HapDiemBot"
<Guest75546> ?
<t8ax> bỏ 2 dấu "" đi
<t8ax> mới đúng :)
<voldemort248> 1 dấu cách thôi
<Guest75546>  /nick HapDiemBot
<Guest75546> ?
<t8ax> bỏ dấu cách đi
<_Tux_> Guest75546: lol
<t8ax> dấu cách phía trc
<t8ax> bỏ đi
<_Tux_> buon_ngu_qua: mới có gần 12h
<_Tux_> ngủ nghê gì
<_Tux_> :))
<t8ax> đấy
<_Tux_> =))
<HapDiemBot> :D
 * Nam_Son hixhix
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: cắt xong chưa
<_Tux_> :D
 * t8ax xoa xoa đầu _Tux_
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: Chua
 * Nam_Son Danh t8ax
<HapDiemBot> *
<HapDiemBot> * Danh t8ax
<t8ax>  /me
<C4NoC> e hèm
 * Nam_Son lay hot quet dot ni lon nho mat cho t8ax
<HapDiemBot> !
<C4NoC> đề nghị đổi nick
<t8ax> =))
<_Tux_> C4NoC: =))
 * HapDiemBot 
<t8ax> lol =))
<_Tux_> chắc C4NoC nhìn thấy nick HapDiemBot lại không kìm được mình
<t8ax> nick ấy bạn C4NoC reg bản quyền rồi =))
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: ok duoc roi
 * HapDiemBot đánh C4NoC
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: tiep theo lam sao
 * HapDiemBot Alooooo
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: làm cái ảnh cho chắc ăn
<HapDiemBot> .g sử dụng IRC
<bkphenny> HapDiemBot: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=41&t=1270
<bksupybot> Title: Cách sử dụng irc chat và mailing list của Ubuntu-VN - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: http://imgur.com/CWjcL.png
<voldemort248> !paste | HapDiemBot Nam_Son
<ubot2> HapDiemBot Nam_Son: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
 * Nam_Son dap dap tre kep vao nach voldemort248 roi keo^^
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: ảnh ảnh
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: http://imgur.com/CWjcL.png
<Nam_Son> thi anh do
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: chu do la gi
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: hehe
<_Tux_> cắt thêm 15G cho OpenSuSE nữa
<_Tux_> từ chỗ Unlocatted ấy
<HapDiemBot> .g sử dụng IRC của ubuntu-vn.org
<bkphenny> HapDiemBot: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=41&t=1270
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: roi sao nua
<bksupybot> Title: Cách sử dụng irc chat và mailing list của Ubuntu-VN - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: rồi sửa /etc/fstab của thằng sda1
<_Tux_> :D
<Nam_Son> .g ctu
<bkphenny> Nam_Son: http://www.coloradotech.edu/
<bksupybot> Title: Colorado Technical University - CTU (at www.coloradotech.edu)
<voldemort248> .g chuyển ubuntu sang ổ cứng mới
<bkphenny> voldemort248: http://www.yeulaptop.com/chuyen-ubuntu-sang-dia-o-cung-moi-641.html
<bksupybot> Title: Chuyển Ubuntu sang đĩa ổ cứng mới (at www.yeulaptop.com)
<t8ax> đi đọc Đỉnh cấp lưu manh thôi :X
<t8ax> gần chục chap mới =p~
<HapDiemBot> .g các lệnh trong IRC
<bkphenny> HapDiemBot: http://www.docstoc.com/docs/761213/C%C3%A1c-l%E1%BB%87nh-c%C6%A1-b%E1%BA%A3n-%C4%91%E1%BB%83-x%C3%A2m-nh%E1%BA%ADp-m%C3%A1y-t%C3%ADnh
<bksupybot> Title: Các lệnh cơ bản để xâm nhập máy tính (at www.docstoc.com)
<voldemort248> =)) kêu vãi
<voldemort248> sợ bác HapDiemBot quá, núp khẩn cấp
<_Tux_> .g irc workshop
<bkphenny> _Tux_: http://www.fao.org/ag/AGP/AGPC/doc/field/commrice/pages/workshop.html
<bksupybot> Title: IRC - Workshop (at www.fao.org)
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: sua nhu  the nao
<_Tux_> .g irc work shop txt
 * HapDiemBot .g voldemort248
<bkphenny> _Tux_: http://dooyoo-uk.tripod.com/mirc/text-popups.htm
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: mở cái /etc/fstab lên chưa
<HapDiemBot> .g voldemort248
<bkphenny> HapDiemBot: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2010/10/28/%23ubuntu-vn.html
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: roi
<bksupybot> Title: /srv/ufr/supy/logs.www/freenode/2010/10/28/#ubuntu-vn.log (at logs.ubuntu-eu.org)
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: phân vùng cho openSuSE chưa ?
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/537974/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: Chua
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: sặc
<_Tux_> phân vùng đi rồi chỉnh
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: 30G ha
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: swap 3G
<HapDiemBot> .g commands in IRC chat
<bkphenny> HapDiemBot: http://www.ircbeginner.com/ircinfo/ircc-commands.html
<bksupybot> Title: #Beginner - IRC Commands, the Basics (at www.ircbeginner.com)
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: lol
<_Tux_> để 15G cho openSuSE thôi
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: ?
<_Tux_> và 2G Swap
<_Tux_> còn lại cứ để unlocated
<_Tux_> phòng khi cần xài
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: Con 15G de dau
<_Tux_> cài Windows để học chẳng hạn
<_Tux_> :D
<Nam_Son> ok
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: phân vùng xong, nói chuyện tiếp
<t8ax> sang vkl, để 15G unallocated.. :-ss
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: suse 20G swap 2G^^
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: xong roi
<litter_mouse> .wik install opensuse
<bkphenny> "openSUSE (pronounced /ˌoʊpənˈsuːzə/) is a general purpose operating system built on top of the Linux kernel, developed by the community-supported openSUSE Project and sponsored by Novell." - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenSUSE
<bksupybot> Title: openSUSE - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: lai di dau roi:(
<Nam_Son> .g opensusevn
<bkphenny> Nam_Son: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=78&t=2153&start=60
<bksupybot> Title: OpenSUSE 11.1 - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: hoang phí quá
<_Tux_> :)
<_Tux_> xong roài chứ gì
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: ?
<_Tux_> lại cho xin cái ảnh
<_Tux_> :)
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: gi hoan phi
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: 20G với home riêng
<_Tux_> xài sao hết :D
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: mở /etc/fstab lên (với quyền root nha)
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: laf sao
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: ok
<Nam_Son> # /etc/fstab: static file system information. # # Use 'blkid -o value -s UUID' to print the universally unique identifier # for a device; this may be used with UUID= as a more robust way to name # devices that works even if disks are added and removed. See fstab(5). # # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass> proc            /proc           proc    nodev,noexec,nosuid 0       0 /dev/sda1       /     
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: lol
<_Tux_> giờ mở terminal
<_Tux_> gõ sudo blkid
<litter_mouse> _Tux_: cat thoi, sudo lên nhỡ tay xóa hết giờ
<_Tux_> mà thôi
<_Tux_> với /etc/fstab kia
<_Tux_> thì ếu cần
<_Tux_> cho xin cái ảnh gparted thôi
<_Tux_> :D
<abcdefg> ok
<abcdefg> thanks
<abcdefg> ^^
<litter_mouse> _Tux_: còn sfdisk sao k0 dùng
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: ping
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: http://imgur.com/oDe4o.png
 * t8ax nhìn nhìn _Tux_ và Nam_Son
<t8ax> 2 chú tính chế tạo bom để làm cách mạng àh
<litter_mouse> dùng cfdisk phan vung nhanh hon nhieu`
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: vào terminal gõ
<_Tux_> sudo umount /dev/sda1
 * litter_mouse sút t8ax bay vô tường :D
<_Tux_> sudo umount /dev/sda2
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: bảo bao lần rồi
<_Tux_> umount rồi hãy phân vùng ...
 * t8ax xoa xoa đầu litter_mouse, ngoan cho 2 chú ấy chế tạo mìn, tý 2 chú ấy thưởng cho quả
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: ?
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: SR
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: unmount het roi
<litter_mouse> :D
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: cho xin cái gparted phát
<C4NoC> e hèm
<Nam_Son> http://imgur.com/YINQV.png
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: http://imgur.com/YINQV.png
<t8ax> C4NoC: kb thằng kia đi =))
<C4NoC> thôi kệ
<C4NoC> đang giờ dota
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: hậu quả đó
<_Tux_> giờ các /dev loạn =))
<_Tux_> đáng nhẽ nếu umount thì nó sẽ đúng thứ tự 1 -> 4 xuống dưới :)
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: :(
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: giờ chỉnh /etc/fstab đê
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: chinh sao
<_Tux_> cái /dev/sda1 cứ giữ nguyên
<_Tux_> thêm vào bên dưới dòng
<Nam_Son> ok
<kid__> khó hiểu nhở
<kid__> cả window và linux đều hem vào được trang ảnh đó
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: cái fstab đâu nhở
<kid__> hay trang đó độc hại quá
<kid__> :|
<_Tux_> sửa rồi vứt lại cho dễ
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/537982/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Nam_Son> kid__: vao ko duoc gi the
<kid__> http://imgur.com/YINQV.png
<kid__> cái nầy nầy
<kid__> éo vào được
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: http://paste.ubuntu.com/537983/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<_Tux_> Save lại
<_Tux_> coi như sắp xong :D
<_Tux_> giờ tiếp này
<_Tux_> !grub2
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Grub_2
<__No-1__> .g các lệnh quản trị trong IRC
<bkphenny> __No-1__: http://vi.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C4%90%C6%B0%E1%BB%9Dng_s%E1%BA%AFt_Qu%E1%BB%91c_gia_Canada
<bksupybot> Title: Grub 2 – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<_Tux_> !fix grub2
<ubot2> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=6389&p=71352#p71352
<bksupybot> Title: Đường sắt Quốc gia Canada – Wikipedia tiếng Việt (at vi.wikipedia.org)
<bksupybot> Title: GRUB2 bằng tiếng Việt - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<_Tux_> đm thằng điên nào cứ bung link be bét đấy
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: ok roi
<_Tux_> bên kia thì lx
<_Tux_> bên này thì quăng link vớ vẩn
<_Tux_> bá»±c vl
<t8ax> =))
<__No-1__> .g Admin IRC commands
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: http://paste.ubuntu.com/537990/
<bkphenny> __No-1__: http://deoxy.org/chat/unreal.htm
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bksupybot> Title: IRC Server Commands (at deoxy.org)
<_Tux_> làm theo nốt đống lệnh đó
<_Tux_> restart là xong
<_Tux_> __No-1__: thôi spam đê
<_Tux_> !spam
<ubot2> Đề nghị (các) bạn không spam kênh này, nếu ko (các) bạn sẽ bị đẩy ra ngay lập tức!
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: roi sao nua
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: restart
<_Tux_> tận hưởng thành quả
<_Tux_> :)
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: troi
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: lenh nhieu vay
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: gõ cái xong ngay ấy mà
<_Tux_> để update cái grub
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: lam het cai Grub2 ay ha
<_Tux_> cho nó chạy đúng :D
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: http://paste.ubuntu.com/537990/
<_Tux_> hết cái này
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: ko hieu lenh do lam gi:(
<__No-1__> kick ubuntu-vn.org _Tux_ bắt nạt trẻ con
<vubuntor313> cho minh hoi nay nha
<vubuntor313> co ai hok/
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: vay la
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: khi cai suse xong la chay cac dong lenh do la ok ha
<Nam_Son> .ask
<vubuntor313> minh cai Ubuntu tu USB ma toi cho "Ready when are..." cai no dung luon a
<vubuntor313> khong biet phai lam sao het
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: phai vay ko Tux
<vubuntor313> uh
<vubuntor313> lam on giup minh voi!
<_Tux_> thôi Restart phát
<vubuntor313> minh coi lai thay no de la " CPU exceeded
<litter_mouse> !ask | vubuntor313
<ubot2> vubuntor313: Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<__No-1__> NICK _Tux_
<codai2810> .g thứ tự ưu tiên ngoặc đơn
<bkphenny> codai2810: http://vietbao.vn/Vi-tinh-Vien-thong/Tu-hoc-C-Thu-tu-uu-tien-cua-cac-toan-tu/10744082/229/
<bksupybot> Title: Tự học C++: Thứ tự ưu tiên của các toán tử (at vietbao.vn)
<_Tux_> codai2810: <- vô đây tự lúc nào ta ?
<_Tux_> codai2810: đi ngủ đê
<codai2810> _Tux_: từ lúc vô IRC
<Nam_Son> __No-1__: Ban dung spam nua
<_Tux_> codai2810: :P
<_Tux_> Ngủ đi em ơi khuya òi
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: minh chua cai suse chuyen qua sda3 sao duoc
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: xong chÆ°a :D
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: zời ạ
<_Tux_> cái đó giả sử là ubuntu cài ở /dev/sda3
<_Tux_> giờ cài ở sda1
<_Tux_> thì thay vô ...
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: eo
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: vay khi cai suse roi thi sao
<codai2810> .g overriding precedence ưu tiên
<bkphenny> codai2810: http://www.facebook.com/topic.php?uid=98726447100&topic=8238
<bksupybot> Title: Group Policy là cái chi chi | Facebook (at www.facebook.com)
<codai2810> =.=
<nobawk> :3
<chuot_nhat> ẹc
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: thì tính sau
<_Tux_> giờ xem còn boot được vào ubuntu không đã
<chuot_nhat> k0 xóa u đi, vào dc suse thì vào u tốt,
<chuot_nhat> chả lo
<chuot_nhat> chỉ cần các phân vùng vẫn còn đó thui
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: co 1 lenh ko chay
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: lệnh nào
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/538006/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: lol
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: :(
<_Tux_> gõ sai roài
<__No-1__> quit buồn ngủ
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: paste lệnh đã gõ lên đâycoi
<__No-1__> QUIT buồn ngủ
<Nam_Son> mount /dev/sda3 /mnt
<Nam_Son>  grub-install –root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sda
<__No-1__> QUIT buồn_ngủ'
<Nam_Son> __No-1__:vay thi di ngu di gn
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: --root-directory
<_Tux_> mấy cái đó toàn phải --
<_Tux_> chứ không phải mỗi - đâu
<_Tux_> !fix grub2
<ubot2> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=6389&p=71352#p71352
<bksupybot> Title: GRUB2 bằng tiếng Việt - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<__No-1__> QUIT <buồn_ngủ>
<_Tux_> (đi sửa không lại có người nhầm)
<__No-1__> QUIT Leaving!
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: ai biet Tux dua sao toi copy vao past vo thoi
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: ok :D
<_Tux_> giờ
<_Tux_> làm lại
<_Tux_> từ chỗ grub-install
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: ok xong roi de khoi dong lai
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: xong rồi
<_Tux_> tất cả các lệnh ngon lành hử
<codai2810> @@
<chuot_nhat> thức khỏe gớm
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: an chuoi
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: no boot vo sda1 that
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: nhung chi thay man hinh toi den ngoai ra chang thay gi het
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: ?
<chuot_nhat> Nam_Son: grub-install phân vùng os /
<chuot_nhat> Nam_Son: vd grub-install /dev/sda1
<chuot_nhat> Nam_Son: vd như cài ubuntu lên sda1 với duy nhất /
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: hơ
<chuot_nhat> k0 chia thư mục
<_Tux_> không có thông báo lỗi gì
<Nam_Son> chuot_nhat: VANG
<chuot_nhat> _Tux_: grub Nam_Sonsơn sai
<_Tux_> không start đồ họa ?
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: KO CO loi gi
<chuot_nhat> grub-install ..... + update-grub là xong
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: tai chi co man hinh toi den va ko thay gi het
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: Ctrl+Alt+F1
<_Tux_> login có được không
<Nam_Son>  grub-install /dev/sda1 /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?). No path or device is specified. Try `/usr/sbin/grub-probe --help' for more information. Auto-detection of a filesystem module failed. Please specify the module with the option `--modules' explicitly.
<Nam_Son> ko
<chuot_nhat> no path đó
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: ô, fack
<_Tux_> install kiểu gì đó
<_Tux_> !fix grub2
<ubot2> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=6389&p=71352#p71352
<Nam_Son> mount /dev/sda3 /mnt (giả sử cài vào /dev/sda3) grub-install –root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sda
<bksupybot> Title: GRUB2 bằng tiếng Việt - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<_Tux_> làm lại lần lượt theo đống lệnh này
<chuot_nhat> grub-install ---directory còn gì
<Nam_Son> cai /mnt la cai gi vay
<chuot_nhat> .wik /mnt
<bkphenny> "The Filesystem Hierarchy Standard (FHS) defines the main directories and their contents in Linux operating systems." - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki//mnt
<bksupybot> Title: Filesystem Hierarchy Standard - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: /mnt chu ko phai la / a
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: cái thư mục thôi mà
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: lol
<_Tux_> túm lại là làm cho đúng
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: van de la cai thu muc do dau ra
<chuot_nhat> ngáp
<Nam_Son>  no ra 1 ma hinh den thui
<chuot_nhat> u dễ vậy cũng cài đi cài lại cả chục lần mới nhớ dc
<chuot_nhat> yên tâm đê
<Nam_Son> :(
<codai2810> _Tux_: trong python, có thể viết 'Hello' * (-3) ko ạ?
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: ???
<_Tux_> thư mục nào ...
<_Tux_> codai2810: là sao ?
<codai2810> thôi ạ, ko sao
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: tai sao la thu muc /mnt ma ko phai /
<chuot_nhat> codai2810: ngáp http://www.penzilla.net/tutorials/python/intro/
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: đọc lại lệnh mount dùm
<bksupybot> Title: Penzilla.net: Introduction to Python: Hello World! (at www.penzilla.net)
<_Tux_> mà đã bảo
<_Tux_> cứ cái đó mà làm rồi
<_Tux_> thắc mắc làm gì
<codai2810> chuot_nhat: cút
<_Tux_> đã mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<chuot_nhat> :))
<_Tux_> thì cái /mnt là cái / mà khi boot nó dùng rồi còn gì ?
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: thi giong vay
<chuot_nhat> ngáp cài lại đê
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: nhung no dau co chay dau
<Nam_Son> mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
 * _Tux_ ức chế là cho tự xử đấy
<chuot_nhat> kiếm cài đĩa u cài grub lên mbr nhận u là /boot
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: eo
<chuot_nhat> sau đó update ubuntu grub nhận suse là ok
<chuot_nhat> fsck xem có xóa cái gì k0
<Nam_Son> :(
<chuot_nhat> làm nhiều sẽ giỏi thui
<chuot_nhat> nhớ  lưu data, mất dữ liệu, bà con k0 chịu trách nhiệm
<Nam_Son> ok de khoi dong lai xem:(
 * chuot_nhat hug codai2810
<chuot_nhat> ngủ đi ae
<chuot_nhat> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<chuot_nhat> !help
<ubot2> We are here to help you!
<chuot_nhat> !man
<ubot2> man: định dạng và hiển thị các trang tài liệu hướng dẫn. Chi tiết xem: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Sử_dụng_Terminal#C.C3.A1c_t.E1.BA.ADp_l.E1.BB.87nh
<bksupybot> Title: Sử dụng Terminal – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<chuot_nhat> !info
#ubuntu-vn 2010-11-30
<Nam_Son> Tux|zZz: ngu roi a
 * Nam_Son hix toi phan vung lai o dia sda1 la boot sda2 la home nhung bay gio toi khoi dong lai may toi khong the nao su dung ubuntu duoc nua no chi hien len cai man hinh desktop ma ko co thanh menu nao va ko chay duoc bat cu chuong trinh nao 
<Nam_Son> RCua: ?
 * Nam_Son hix toi phan vung lai o dia sda1 la boot sda2 la home nhung bay gio toi khoi dong lai may toi khong the nao su dung ubuntu duoc nua no chi hien len cai man hinh desktop ma ko co thanh menu nao va ko chay duoc bat cu chuong trinh nao 
<RCua> !reset gnome
<bkphenny> RCua: 29 Nov 16:26Z <_Tux_> tell RCua thanks, đã xong :D
<ubot2> Vào Applications => Accessories => Terminal rồi gõ lệnh : rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity .config
<RCua> bấm Alt+F1 log vào gõ cái kia
<Nam_Son> RCua: ko the nao vao duoc bat ky chuong trinh nao
<RCua> Ctrl-Alt-F1 chứ
<Nam_Son> http://imgur.com/sfizp.png
<Nam_Son> RCua: no BAO KO THE UPDATE .ICEauthority\
<Nam_Son> RCua: no BAO KO THE UPDATE .ICEauthority
<RCua> thì xóa nó đi
<Nam_Son> RCua: VA mot loi gi do nua
<Nam_Son> RCua: khi len chi thay 1 man hinh thoi
<RCua> làm cái kia chưa? :-\
<Nam_Son> RCua: cai ji
<RCua>  Ctrl-Alt-F1
<RCua>  gõ lệnh : rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd
<RCua> log vào trước
<Nam_Son> RCua: ok de khoi dong lai thu
<vubuntor562> RCua: danh lenh do roi nhung van bi loi nay
<vubuntor562> RCua: There is a prolem with the configuration server
<vubuntor042> mấy anh ơi mấy icon trong Ubuntu luu thu muc nao vay ha anh
<Nam_Son> RCua: gio phai lam sao day
<vubuntor042> em muon biet icon luu dau thoi
<codai2810> alo
<codai2810> RCua:
<Nam_Son> vubuntor042: /rofs/usr/share/icons/
<RCua> hm?
<RCua> thế cài lại xem
<RCua> hehe
<RCua> :3
<Nam_Son> RCua: vua cai lai
<Nam_Son> RCua: van loi
<Nam_Son> RCua: luc phan vung la U 10.10
<RCua> cài mới lại?
<Nam_Son> RCua: cai lai U 10.04 nhung van ko duoc
<vubuntor042> rofs o dau ha
<RCua> format cài mới
<Nam_Son> vubuntor042: bam Ctrl+L
<RCua> hehe
<Nam_Son> RCua: troi
<Nam_Son> vubuntor042: copy dia chi do past vo
<Nam_Son> RCua: phai fomat thiet vay do ha
<RCua> hmm?
<RCua> đừng bảo cài lên phân vùng cũ của 10.10 mà không sửa gì nhé? :-\
<Nam_Son> RCua: co
<Nam_Son> RCua: fomat va "/"
<RCua> okay
<Nam_Son> con sda2 la /home
<RCua> vậy del hết mấy cái trong /home đi
<RCua> hehe
<Nam_Son> RCua: la sao
<RCua> mấy cái bắt đầu bằng .
<RCua> rm -rf ~/.*
<Nam_Son> RCua: trong home bay gio dau co gi dau
<RCua> gõ đi
<Nam_Son> RCua:  rm -rf ~/.* rm: cannot remove `.' directory `/root/.' rm: cannot remove `..' directory `/root/..'
<RCua> ai bảo gõ trong root?
<RCua> :-\
<RCua> gõ bằng username của mình cơ mà
<codai2810> RCua: keo tản nhiệt đắt ko ạ?
<RCua> ờ cái kia nó bò ra ngoài, nguy hiểm nhỉ
<RCua> codai2810: không
<Nam_Son> RCua: ubuntu@ubuntu:/media/1c2c0607-8b40-4d9f-b2de-67d447e8e411/home$ ls -l total 0 ubuntu@ubuntu:/media/1c2c0607-8b40-4d9f-b2de-67d447e8e411/home$
<Nam_Son> RCua: rm -rf . .. rm: cannot remove directory `.' rm: cannot remove directory `..'
<vubuntor510> RCua: ok duoc roi
<vubuntor510> RCua: nhung tai sao phai xoa het may cai file . the
<RCua> ಠ_ಠ
<RCua> hehe
<codai2810> RCua: ola
<RCua> (:|
<RCua> sì?
<vubuntor945> chào
<vubuntor945> mình nge noi ubuntu thay được  windows có phải không vậy
<RCua> thay cho windows với mục đích sử dụng gì?
<vubuntor945> thay toàn bộ windows
<RCua> thay thế phải có mục đích sử dụng
<RCua> còn không ghi đè lên windows cũng gọi là “thay thế”
<vubuntor945> ubuntu phải có windows moi chay a
<RCua> không
<vubuntor945> unbutu không cần win mà vẫn chạy sao lại ko thay thế đc win
<RCua> thay thế cho mục đích sử dụng gì
<codai2810> vubuntor945: thay thế đc.
<RCua> nếu hỏi là cái máy tính không cần win mà chỉ cần ubuntu có chạy được hay không
<RCua> thì câu trả lời là có
<vubuntor945> mình sửa đtdd có mấy phần mềm có chạy đc ko
<RCua> chắc là không
<vubuntor945> sao vạy
<RCua> phần mềm win không chạy trên ubuntu
<vubuntor945> sử dụng cả 2 đc ko
<RCua> được
<vubuntor945> ca win lẫn un
<RCua> được
<vubuntor945> bây giờ mình muốn cài un làm thế nào
<RCua> down đĩa về, ghi ra usb, cắm vào cài
<vubuntor945> sao ko để ở trên máy mà phải copy ra úb
<RCua> bạn cài win được từ ngay trên máy?
<vubuntor945> cài thế nào đẻ chạy cả 2
<RCua> cài như trên
<codai2810> :))
<codai2810> RCua: loại keo tản nhiệt nào tốt ạ?
<codai2810> vubuntor501: chào buổi sáng
 * RCua không rõ
<RCua> cái đó hỏi _tux_
<vubuntor501> ai biết cài unb cho mình xin số đt khi cài mình hỏi đc ko
<vubuntor501> anh @Rcua cho em xin sdt đc ko
<RCua> không
<vubuntor501> sao lai ko
<codai2810> vubuntor501: cứ cài đi, trong khi cài sẽ thấy có hướng dẫn rất rõ ràng
<codai2810> vubuntor501: cài ubuntu dễ hơn cài windows
<RCua> tại sao phải cho người lạ số điện thoại? :-\ Đi ra giữa đường có người bảo 'cho tôi xin số điện thoại của anh' là cho?
<codai2810> RCua: sắm cái sim rác làm sim support =)
<RCua> không
 * codai2810 gõ đầu siêu nhân RCua
<codai2810> sao anh nobawk mãi ko online nhỉ
<RCua> chắc sáng nay đi làm luôn
<codai2810> vubuntor248: còn băn khoăn?
<vubuntor248> cho em hỏi download ubutu 32-bit và 64-bit có gì khác nhau
<vubuntor248> lên download cái nào
<codai2810> vubuntor248: việc download thì giống nhau: click và save........ ;))
<vubuntor248> em thấy có 32 và 64 mà
<codai2810> .g sự khác nhau 32 bit 64 bit
<vubuntor248> download cáinaof
<bkphenny> codai2810: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/946765/vi-vn
<RCua> 32
<codai2810> nobawk vào thì anh RCua ra, có gì trùng hợp ko nhỉ :-?
<nobawk> codai2810: tất nhiên là ko :P
<codai2810> nobawk: quạt nguồn ko quay với việc CPU nóng thì có liên quan gì nhau ko ạ?
<nobawk> codai2810: cũng 1 phần :D
<codai2810> nobawk: quạt nguồn ko quay với việc hết keo tản nhiệt ở CPU thì có liên quan gì nhau ko ạ?
<nobawk> codai2810: ko
 * codai2810 nếu có liên quan thì đi trả bộ nguồn đổi lấy keo tản nhiệt, ko liên quan thì đi mua keo tản nhiệt
<nobawk> codai2810: cái nguồn, lúc hoạt động cũng rất nóng
<nobawk> codai2810: -> nó có miếng nhôm to đùng đó
<nobawk> codai2810: nếu nóng quá sẽ dẫn tới cháy, sùi tụ
<Nam_Son> hix
<Nam_Son> phan vung lai phai cai lai U:(
<nobawk> nếu tụ bị hỏng -> điện ko ổn định -> máy hay restart
<codai2810> nobawk: mới mua nguồn mới hôm qua mà
<nobawk> điện ko ổn định có thể gây hỏng cả 1 số thứ nữa
<codai2810> Nam_Son: ko cài lại hình như vẫn đc mà :-/
<nobawk> codai2810: nguồn 50k thì anh nghĩ là ko khá hơn :P
<codai2810>  
<codai2810> nobawk: nó ko restart, nó tắt
<codai2810> nobawk: em tháo quạt CPU ra rồi, keo chả còn gì
<Nam_Son> ai biet
<nobawk> codai2810: thế đi mua keo, bôi vào
<Nam_Son> Rcua keu cai lai:(
<nobawk> codai2810: vào #vnluser hỏi hdhoang
<codai2810> trong túi ko còn xu nào và đang nợ 10k =))
<nobawk> thường nếu do nóng
<codai2810> Nam_Son: thế cài lại chưa? máy chỉ cài 1 hđh thôi hay hơn?
<nobawk> thì khởi động lại thôi chứ?
<Nam_Son> codai2810: roi
<codai2810> nobawk: lúc mở ra quạt + CPU nóng ran
<Nam_Son> luc dang xai U10.10
<Nam_Son> bay gio cai lai 10.04
<Nam_Son> :(
<codai2810> Nam_Son: 10.04 ổn định hơn
<codai2810> nobawk: tắt
<nobawk> codai2810: thế thì thử mua keo rồi bôi vào
<codai2810> nobawk: ngày trước cái laptop nóng quá cũng tắt
<Nam_Son> vi dinh cai suse ma thiet hai nangg qua
<codai2810> nobawk: giờ phải lên trường rút tiền =)
<codai2810> Nam_Son: no pain, no gain ;))
<nobawk> Nam_Son: cài đi
 * nobawk đang cài gentoo lolz
<Nam_Son> O:-)
<Nam_Son> nobawk: hix phan vung o dia hoi toi toi gio duoi:(
<codai2810> vubuntor961: chào buổi sáng
<nobawk> :3
<Nam_Son> nobawk: chi vua tai xong Fedora-14 a:(
<Nam_Son> chua tai suse nua
<codai2810> ;))
<Nam_Son> con gentoo thi no biet luon
 * codai2810 mang đĩa ubuntu lên trường cài =]]
<Nam_Son> nobawk: gio co nen cai thang fedora ko
<nobawk> Nam_Son: thử cho biết
<nobawk> cẩn thận bay hết dữ liệu :P
<Nam_Son> nobawk: ong cai no chua
<nobawk> dùng rồi
<nobawk> fedora là bleeding edge + newest opensource technology mà
<Nam_Son> nobawk: vay kho dung lam ha
<nobawk> Nam_Son: hmmm, nhiều cái khó hơn ubuntu
<codai2810> .mdg nickserv identify mercuries
<codai2810> sax
<Nam_Son> nobawk: vay so voi suse thi no de hay kho hon
<codai2810> nobawk: chi em cach doi pass voi
<nobawk> Nam_Son: hmmm, cũng ko dám nói
<nobawk> codai2810: đổi pass cái gì?
<Nam_Son> nobawk: theo kinh nghiem ban ay
<codai2810> nobawk: IRC
<nobawk> chưa dùng suse bao h
<nobawk> .g change password freenode
<bkphenny> nobawk: http://blog.freenode.net/2007/03/nickserv-is-your-friend/
<Nam_Son> nobawk: fedora chay tren nen kde a
<nobawk> chả quan trọng kde hay gì
<nobawk> thích cái gì chả đc
 * nobawk chạy fedora + lxde :3
<Nam_Son> O:-)Hoi toi tux co chi toi phan vung de cai them suse
<Nam_Son> nhung bay gio lam bien ngoi tai suse
<Nam_Son> co fedora dinh cai fedora luon:)
<nobawk> như nhau cả thôi
<nobawk> phân vùng thì khác gì nhau?
<nobawk> .g IBM calgary IOMU
<bkphenny> nobawk: No results found for 'IBM calgary IOMU'.
<nobawk> .g IBM calgary IOMMU
<bkphenny> nobawk: http://bitsup.blogspot.com/2008/03/calgary-iommu-at-what-price.html
<bksupybot> Title: Bits Up!: Calgary IOMMU - At What Price? (at bitsup.blogspot.com)
<Nam_Son> nobawk: U va fedora no su dung chung 1 thu muc home duoc ko
<Nam_Son> Hoi toi Tux chi
<Nam_Son> toi phan sda1 cai U 16GB
<Nam_Son> sda2 thu muc home 100G
<Nam_Son> sda3 rong de danh cai suse
<Nam_Son> nhung phan vung xong
<Nam_Son> ko the nao vao duoc U 10.10
<Nam_Son> toi cai lai U 10.04
<Nam_Son> nhung van ko vo duoc
<Nam_Son> phai xoa het cac file .
<Nam_Son> nobawk: ?
<Nam_Son> .g fedora
<bkphenny> Nam_Son: http://fedoraproject.org/
<bksupybot> Title: Fedora Project (at fedoraproject.org)
<nobawk> Nam_Son: đc
<nobawk> Nam_Son: nhưng phải chỉnh lại uid
<Nam_Son> nobawk: chinh nhu the nao
<Nam_Son> .wki uid
<nobawk> hoặc sửa trong ubuntu
<nobawk> hoặc sửa trong fedora
<Nam_Son> sua cai grud do ha
<Nam_Son> nobawk: phai ko
<nobawk> ko
<Nam_Son> nobawk: bay gio may cai thu muc ben sda3 no co may co o khoa ko the nao cut hay paste gi het phai lam sao:(
<nobawk> Nam_Son: thôi thế đừng nên chơi fedora vội
<nobawk> tìm hiểu mấy cái đó trước đi
<nobawk> Nam_Son: sudo nautilus?
 * nobawk lurks
<Nam_Son> nobawk: cai thu muc home
<Nam_Son> nobawk: ma can gi sudo nautilus
<Nam_Son> nhung no toan 1 dong o khoa
<codai2810> .g đáp án haliday resnick
<bkphenny> codai2810: http://www4.hcmut.edu.vn/~huynhqlinh/olympicvl/index10.html
<bksupybot> Title: Olympic Vat ly 2009 (at www4.hcmut.edu.vn)
<Nam_Son> hoi truoc luc chua phan vung thi no dau co bi vay
<codai2810> .g giải bài tập cơ sở vật lý
<bkphenny> codai2810: http://diendan.vatlytuoitre.com/forumdisplay.php?f=79
<codai2810> .g haliday resnick solution
<bkphenny> codai2810: http://fileshunt.com/fileshare.php?file=halliday+resnick+solution+manual
<Nam_Son> .g uid
<bkphenny> Nam_Son: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UID
<bksupybot> Title: Halliday resnick solution manual - Rapidshare download (at fileshunt.com)
<bksupybot> Title: UID - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<nobawk> .g linux file and folder permission
<bkphenny> nobawk: http://www.zzee.com/solutions/linux-permissions.shtml
<bksupybot> Title: Linux permissions (at www.zzee.com)
<codai2810> .g solution fudamental of Physics
<bkphenny> codai2810: http://www.lectureshare.com/main.php?course=187
<bksupybot> Title: - LectureShare (at www.lectureshare.com)
<vubuntor961> alo
<codai2810> ola
<Nam_Son> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor961> cho mình hỏi, nếu mình viết ra 1 Desktop Env mà sử dụng các từ trong window thì có vi phạm gi khong?
<vubuntor961> Tại vì mình rất bực mình các từ trong linux nó khác với window, vừa  phải thuộc 2 từ, thì mệt thiệt
<Nam_Son> vubuntor961: O:-)Ban qua nuoc anh ban su dung tieng viet duoc ko
<Nam_Son> vubuntor961: duoc khi ban gap nguoi viet=>Linux va windown co 1 so cau lenh giong nhau
<Nam_Son> vubuntor961: con nguoc lai thi rang ma hoc
<FirePhoenix> Đọc kĩ GNU và lincese của Microsoft là biết ngay ấy mà :D
<vubuntor961> nghĩa là không được đúng không?
<geminious> GNU thì ko sao, miễn là làm xong bạn để mã nguồn lên net
<geminious> còn với lic của MS thì bạn nên đọc kỹ
<geminious> tùy thuộc vào env của bạn ntn
<geminious> có nhiều giao diện của linux giống ms cũng không sao mà
<FirePhoenix> Đọc kĩ cái lincese của M$ đó :D
<codai2810> keo tản nhiệt thì trét lên đế quạt hay lên CPU ạ?
<vubuntor961> ặc
<vubuntor961> tự nhiên hỏi gì kỳ vậy
<codai2810> kỳ à :-/
<codai2810> ko sao, miễn là giải quyết đc vấn đề
<geminious> .g hướng dẫn sử dụng keo tản nhiệt
<bkphenny> geminious: http://www.tvav93.com.vn/home/cong-nghe/kinh-nghiem/76-s-dng-keo-tn-nhit-cho-cpu-ung-cach.html
<bksupybot> Title: Sử dụng keo tản nhiệt cho CPU đúng cách (at www.tvav93.com.vn)
<geminious> đấy
<geminious> =="
<codai2810> thanks :))
<FirePhoenix> lên CPU :P
<vubuntor961> Khà khà.. Đã cấu hình được DNS server
<codai2810> FirePhoenix: yep, xong rồi :D
<Nam_Son> .g opensuse
<bkphenny> Nam_Son: http://www.opensuse.org/
<bksupybot> Title: openSUSE.org (at www.opensuse.org)
 * codai2810 lắp cái quạt  mãi mới đc
<Nam_Son> .g suse
<bkphenny> Nam_Son: http://www.opensuse.org/
<FirePhoenix> 8)
<Nam_Son> .wik suse
<bkphenny> "SUSE Linux distributions" - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suse
<bksupybot> Title: Suse - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<codai2810> cool ^o^
<geminious> }swing
<geminious> .g swing
<bkphenny> geminious: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swing_music
<bksupybot> Title: Swing music - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<geminious> hic quạt mình đang kêu vo vo đến là xót
<codai2810> hôm qua quạt của em kêu như có con mọt cắn máy
<geminious> lap mua 1 năm rồi đã đến lúc phải thay keo chưa nhỉ
<FirePhoenix> =))
<geminious> bật netbean 1 tý mà quạt chạy vù vù
<codai2810> geminious: laptop của em dùng đc 5 tháng thì phải đi bảo hành do bị tắt nguồn vì quá nóng =)
<FirePhoenix> codai2810 HP :-?
<geminious> óe temp 660C
<geminious> :((
<codai2810> FirePhoenix: dell
<geminious> trùi ui
<geminious> 66oC
<FirePhoenix> :|
<FirePhoenix> Dell mát lắm mà ta :|
 * codai2810 temp toàn 73oC =)
<FirePhoenix> Đang xài dell :|
<codai2810> FirePhoenix: thật hông :-/
<codai2810> nobawk: xác nhận phát
<geminious> với mình 66 là quá đáng lắm r :))
<FirePhoenix> Qua win chạy vegas pro cũng chỉ tới 80oC thôi :D
<geminious> mình chạy mỗi netbean ><
<geminious> Æ¡
<geminious> sao 2 cai cpu 100% hết thế này
<geminious> python Running 98%
<geminious> :((
<geminious> chết rồi
<geminious> mình có làm j` liên quan đến python đâu nhỉ :-SS
<codai2810> geminious: em đang nghịch Python, nhưng máy em yếu nên nhờ ở máy anh đới
<geminious> á
<geminious> ném giả :))
<geminious> :))
<geminious> ơ lại bị cái kiểu này rồi
<geminious> 2cpu thay nhau 100%
<vubuntor284> tại sao không đặt được nick khi vào vậy
<codai2810> vubuntor284: ý bạn là gì :-/
<vubuntor284> nick chát nè
<vubuntor284> tại vì mỗi lần mình vào
<vubuntor284> hỏng ai biết mình là ai cả
<vubuntor284> hu hu
<codai2810> vubuntor284: /nick <tên> để đổi tên
<dungwd> thanks
<codai2810> vubuntor284: khi vào có thể đổi mà, để ý cái chỗ có chữ vubuntor.. ý, thay tên bạn vào vị trí đó
<dungwd> à
<dungwd> trên ubuntu server, làm mail server thì chọn Postfix là tối ưu nhất phải không?>
<C4NoC> zimbra
<nobawk> codai2810: nóng hay ko phụ thuộc vào nhiều yếu tố
<nobawk> tắt máy lúc nào cũng mát lolz
<Nam_Son> =-O
 * Nam_Son co dia opensuse roi muon voc qua ma ko biet cai lam sao:(
<FirePhoenix> :|
<FirePhoenix> Câu nói hay nhất trong ngày
<Nam_Son> nobawk: bay gio cai suse minh phai chinh nhu the nao
<FirePhoenix> Chỉnh cái gì mới được chứ :|
 * Nam_Son ^^
<Nam_Son> tinh chinh de cho no boot suse chu ko phai boot ubuntu
<FirePhoenix> Sửa grub đi :|
<codai2810> máy vẫn tắt đột ngột :(
<Nam_Son> lam cho suse va u su  dung chung 1 /home
 * codai2810 vừa làm đc 1 tí lại mất rồi :((
<Nam_Son> :-D
<Nam_Son> ok de voc
<n2i> Cho hỏi chút! Cái openoffice ấy, mỗi lần nhấn vào file gì đó để gọi nó lên là tới màn hình splash nó đứng sựng lại! Sau hồi lâu tưởng nó die rồi mới thấy bắn lên màn hình, vậy là sao nhỉ? Fix giùm!
<codai2810> .g tự động tắt nguồn
<bkphenny> codai2810: http://vnexpress.net/GL/Vi-tinh/Hoi-dap/2010/07/3BA1E1F1/
<bksupybot> Title: VnExpress - Laptop Asus tự động tắt nguồn - Laptop Asus tu dong tat nguon (at vnexpress.net)
<codai2810> .g sập nguồn
<bkphenny> codai2810: http://www.vn-zoom.com/f130/sap-nguon-may-tinh-726145.html
<bksupybot> Title: Thắc mắc/Hỏi sập nguồn máy tính (at www.vn-zoom.com)
<codai2810> .g sập nguồn CPU
<bkphenny> codai2810: http://nguoihatinh.net/diendan/showthread.php?p=221007
<codai2810> RCua: nguồn cũ 24 chân, thay bằng nguồn mới 20 chân thì có sao ko ạ?
<RCua> không
<nobawk> còn tuỳ vào cái motherboard
<nobawk> codai2810: nhưng anh khuyên mua hẳn 1 cái tử tế mà dùng
<codai2810> nobawk: nhưng em nghĩ ko phải do nguồn
<codai2810> nobawk: vì nó kêu ở chỗ quạt chip cơ
<nobawk> codai2810: ờ, thế đo tử nhiệt độ đi
<codai2810> nobawk: lúc bôi keo xong thì thấy ko nóng
<nobawk> codai2810: ờ, thế thì có thể do khô keo
<nobawk> quạt hỏng
<nobawk> codai2810: xin mama với papa mua cho cái khác đi
<RCua> cầm 500kV chích cái main
<RCua> hết kêu ngay
<nobawk> RCua: có khi nguơì lại kêu á 1 cái
<nobawk> RCua: rồi ko thấy gì nữa :))
<RCua> kêu to thì do quạt thôi
<RCua> tháo ra lau rửa nó 1 tí
<RCua> lau sạch đi, trét keo vào
<RCua> 1 tuýp có 5k
<nobawk> ờ há
<codai2811> nobawk: máy tắt đột ngột
<codai2811> nhưng cả nguồn và CPU đều ko nóng
<RCua> hehe
<RCua> CPU đếu không nóng
<RCua> hay cái quạt không nóng
<RCua> bật lên mà cái quạt không nóng là có vấn đề nhé
<nobawk> có sờ đc vô cpu đâu :D
<RCua> không tản nhiệt được
<RCua> :3
<nobawk> nói chung máy tắt đột ngột
<nobawk> có thể do tản nhiệt
<codai2811> nó tắt rồi thì mở ra đc mà =.=
<nobawk> cũng có thể do nguồn điện ko đủ
<nobawk> cũng có thể do lỗi phần cứng
 * RCua đi tè vô main
<codai2811> có thể do nguồn điện ko đủ <-------
<nobawk> codai2811: bảo hkvn tháo cái nguồn của hkvn lắp vào máy em xem
<codai2811> RCua: quạt cũng chưa kịp nóng, nhưng cả 2 quạt có quay
<codai2811> nobawk: hkvn đi làm rồi
<RCua> có quay hay không quay không quan trọng
<nobawk> codai2811: đc ko?
<RCua> nếu như nhiệt nó không truyền từ cpu -> phiến tản nhiệt
<codai2811> RCua: cứ đc chừng 15' là tắt
<RCua> thì có nghĩa lý gì khi quay với chả quay
<RCua> 15' là phải nóng bừng bừng rồi nhé
<codai2811> nobawk: ý em là đến công ty rồi, ko phải là làm việc anh bảo
<nobawk> codai2811: thì bao h hkvn về
<codai2811> RCua: phiến tản nhiệt ko nóng
<RCua> ok
<codai2811> nobawk: tối cơ, tối thì em ko ở nhà
<RCua> thể kiểm tra lại cái chỗ gắn
<RCua> xem chặt chưa
<RCua> dính vào cpu chưa
<nobawk> ờ thế thì chịu rồi
<codai2811> RCua: chặt và có dính (dẫn chứng là keo đã đc dàn đều)
<dungwd> trời ơi
<RCua> dunno, nhưng 15' thì phải đủ nóng rồi
<dungwd> nghiên cứu chi mấy cái đó
<codai2811> RCua: okay
<codai2811> tự phá tiếp vậy
<nobawk> codai2811: bật chương trình xem nhiệt độ lên
<nobawk> chứ ai sờ vào rồi bảo mát với nóng :3
 * RCua liếm, lưỡi rất nhạy cảm với nhiệ độ
<nobawk> quan trọng ko phải là cái quạt hay phiến tản nhiệt mát hay nóng
<nobawk> mà là cái CPU
<nobawk> nó ở tít bên trong
<geminious> SENSOR :))
<nobawk> cái sensor để đo thôi :3
<codai2811> nobawk: em so với hôm qua
<nobawk> ko so kiểu đó
<codai2811> thôi vậy
<nobawk> đó chỉ là cảm giác
<geminious> uh thì có mỗi nó để đo nhiệt độ cpu mà :))
<codai2811> phá tiếp
<nobawk> bật everest cờ rách lên
<codai2811> hỏng thì thôi
<RCua> trong bios có mà
<geminious> bios của mềnh hem có
<codai2811> xem nhiệt độ trong bios thì thấy vẫn bình thường (hôm qua anh Thanh xác nhận)
<nobawk> codai2811: lúc đó nó chưa chạy mấy
<nobawk> vào windows
<nobawk> bật everest
<nobawk> chạy loạn xạ
<codai2811> ko có everest
<nobawk> xem nó bao nhiêu oC
<nobawk> codai2811: ko có thì thôi?
 * nobawk buồn thay vì codai2811
<codai2811> vâng
<codai2811> thôi
<codai2811> >"<
<codai2811> buồn vì cách support của các anh
<geminious> úi giời
<nobawk> nói 1 câu nhảm tẹ "ko có everest"
<RCua> 'các'
 * RCua được lôi vào
<RCua> :'(
 * RCua chui vào xó
<codai2811> RCua: đúng
<nobawk> cũng chả quan trọng gì
<nobawk> ko thích thì thôi
<nobawk> mình ếu nói nữa
<nobawk> thế là xong
 * RCua ôm gối khóc rưng rức
 * RCua tủi thân
 * nobawk lurks
<geminious> RCua: dooix kìa
<geminious> dooix kiaf
<geminious> dỗi kìa
 * Nam_Son opensuse nhin so qua giong Kubuntu qua:)
<C4NoC> :-/
 * vubuntor344 sao toi cai suse hoai cai ko duoc vay cai giua chung thi man hinh den thui va the la treo máy
<Nam_Son> .g cai suse
<bkphenny> Nam_Son: http://www.cfd-online.com/Forums/openfoam-installation/63889-problems-compiling-paraview-suse-10-3-platform.html
<codai2811> kệ dỗi
<Nam_Son> codai2811: có cài được đầu mà kệ
<Nam_Son> codai2811: đang ở trong U nè
<codai2811> Nam_Son: sao ko cài đc :-/
<Nam_Son> codai2811: đang cài
<Nam_Son> codai2811: cái màn hình tối đen
<Nam_Son> và thế là treo máy
<codai2811> Nam_Son: vui
<Nam_Son> codai2811: vui cái  nỗi gì
<codai2810> vui mà
 * codai2810 ước thời gian dài vô tận
<Nam_Son> codai2810: chán chứ vui vì cài bằng livecd ko được tức qua đi mượn USB cài bằng live-USB thử xem được ko
<codai2810> :D
<codai2810> thế là sẽ đc thử cài bằng cả liveCD và USB
 * codai2810 chưa biết cài bằng usb, mới chỉ biết cài bằng liveCD
<vubuntor074> co ai bik tai sao ff nha em xem video bi giut ko
<codai2811> vubuntor074: mạng yếu chăng?
<vubuntor074> ko fai
<vubuntor074> xem tren win xp bt muk
 * Nam_Son èo cái chương trình tạo liveusb của U nó dở chứng ko chạy nửa:(
<codai2811> vubuntor074: winxp có sử dụng cùng thời điểm với ubuntu đâu ;))
<vubuntor074> em xai 10.10 co ai bik cai nvidia ko
<codai2811> EmoCrab:
<vubuntor074> tim ma cai mai ko dc
<codai2811> nobawk:
<codai2811> đc rồi
<nobawk> codai2811: vì?
<Tux|zZz> Nam_Son: dùng cái đó thì ói là đúng rồi
<Tux|zZz> :))
<vubuntor074> sao the ???
<Nam_Son> Tux|zZz: chứ dùng cái nào cài bằng livecd ko được
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: hồi tối mất cài lại U
<codai2811> nobawk: ko biết, em đập nó mấy cái
<Nam_Son> codai2811: nó nóng quá mua nước đá trườn lên là hết nóng à
<codai2810> Nam_Son: mua rồi, chườm lên rồi
<codai2810> giờ nó trở chứng mà ko biết chứng gì
<codai2810> đập
 * Nam_Son giờ ko biết tạo LiveUSB như thế nào
<Nam_Son> .g tạo liveUSB
<bkphenny> Nam_Son: http://my.opera.com/buiquanghuylinux/blog/show.dml/9203131
<vubuntor074> sao xem video tren ff giut manh hon chrome vay cac pac
<bksupybot> Title: Bùi Quang Huy - Tạo Live USB cho các bản phân phối Linux (at my.opera.com)
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: h làm sao cài suse đây
 * Nam_Son potay.com
<Nam_Son> nobawk: ?
<Nam_Son> nobawk: sao đang cài mà màn hình nó tối đen là sao thế
<nobawk> hông biết :3
 * Nam_Son ọc
 * _Tux__ nhìn nhìn xung quanh
<Nam_Son> _Tux__: nhìn cái ji
<Nam_Son> _Tux__: làm sao cài suse day
 * codai2810 gườm gườm anh _Tux__
<codai2810> _Tux__: UT đê
<_Tux__> codai2810: em toàn nói chứ có chơi đâu :D
 * _Tux__ không tin lời con gái nữa :D
<codai2810> _Tux__: tại vào toàn bị anh bắn chết nên em lại out thôi @@
<_Tux__> Nam_Son: thế toi hết cả Linux rồi à
<codai2810> _Tux__: hôm trước vào còn bị kick nữa
<Nam_Son> _Tux__: U còn
<_Tux__> codai2810: mấy thằng tay ấy mà
<Nam_Son> _Tux__: nhưng vừa cài lại:(
<_Tux__> Nam_Son: lol
<Nam_Son> bản 10.04
<_Tux__> :))
<Nam_Son> èo
<Nam_Son> nhưng còn dữ liệu ở sda2
<_Tux__> Nam_Son: công sức hôm qua phí hoài quá :))
<_Tux__> codai2810: bắn tí đê
<Nam_Son> :(
<_Tux__> đang chán
<_Tux__> :)
<Nam_Son> _Tux__: giờ sao
<Nam_Son> _Tux__: cái sda3 cai suse giửa chừng nó tối hù
<_Tux__> Nam_Son: khóc đê :))
<Nam_Son> =>treo máy
<vubuntor257> alo
<C4NoC> hé hé
<vubuntor257> co ai do khong
<_Tux__> Nam_Son: chịu hem xài openSuSE
<Nam_Son> _Tux__: khát máu đang kiếm người đặng cắn cổ
<_Tux__> vubuntor257: hem có ai
<_Tux__> D
<vubuntor257> hjj
 * _Tux__ bị ai đó nói xấu
<_Tux__> hắt hơi nãy giờ
<Nam_Son> !ask
<vubuntor257> minh moi cai U 10.10
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
 * _Tux__ nhìn nhìn Nam_Son và codai2810 
<vubuntor257> ma mang day vo khong dc
<codai2810> _Tux__ : đê
<vubuntor257> mang wifi cang khong!
 * Nam_Son đá đích _Tux__
<codai2810> vubuntor257:
<_Tux__> codai2810: chưa thấy em :P
<n2i> vubuntor257: 3G dùng ok chứ? :))
<Nam_Son> .g mạng bị lỗi trong ubuntu 10.10
<bkphenny> Nam_Son: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=59&t=12359
<bksupybot> Title: Lỗi mạng trong ubuntu 10.04 - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<_Tux__> vubuntor257: lspci rồi paste lên paste.ubuntu.com
<_Tux__> !paste
<ubot2> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<Nam_Son> _Tux__: chán công cốc
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<_Tux__> Nam_Son: ai biểu hem làm đúng hướng dẫn :D
<Nam_Son> _Tux__: :(
<codai2810> _Tux__: chờ em tẹo :d
<_Tux__> codai2810: không vô à
<Nam_Son> _Tux__: nó cài giửa chừng rồi tối đen mới ghê
<codai2810> bật rồi mới nhớ ra là phải đổi bàn phím
<_Tux__> Nam_Son: screensaver chăng :)
<vubuntor257> co ai khong giup dum di!
<vubuntor257> minh dumg FPT
<vubuntor257> mang day ma no vo ko dc
<_Tux__> vubuntor257: mình bảo rồi còn gì
<Nam_Son> _Tux__: nó treo máy chứ screensaver gì
<_Tux__> có hướng dẫn nhưng bạn có chịu đọc và làm theo đâu :D
<Nam_Son> _Tux__: đĩa ko hoạt động máy bị treo
<_Tux__> Nam_Son: thôi xài OpenSuSE làm giề
<Nam_Son> _Tux__: để biết
<vubuntor454> cho em hoi khi mjnh dang sai ubuntu muon chuyen sang win 7 nhung van kon dang su dung ubuntu thi lam cach nao
<vubuntor454> co ai biet khong tra loi cho mjnh voi
<voldemort248> !bg | vubuntor454
<ubot2> vubuntor454: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor454> vao do tim roi ma hok co
<voldemort248> vubuntor454, chuyen j` vay. ?
<voldemort248> !wiki | vubuntor454
<ubot2> Factoid 'wiki' not found
<vubuntor454> cho em hoi khi mjnh dang sai ubuntu muon chuyen sang win 7 nhung van kon dang su dung ubuntu thi lam cach nao
<n2i> vubuntor454: Muốn đang ở Win 7 mà vẫn dùng Ubuntu à?
<voldemort248> !grub | vubuntor454
<ubot2> vubuntor454: Grub là một chương trình quản lý khởi động trong dự án GNU. Grub cho phép người sử dụng có nhiều hệ điều hành trên một máy tính và người dùng có thể chọn vào hệ điều hành nào lúc khởi động. Xem thêm: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/
<bksupybot> Title: GNU GRUB - GNU Project - Free Software Foundation (FSF) (at www.gnu.org)
<vubuntor454> khong dang o ubuntu nhung sai qua win 7
<n2i> Vậy thì bó giò!
<n2i> Ngược lại còn có hi vong!
<n2i> Sao không làm máy ảo?
<vubuntor454> muon lam may ao thi lam bang cach nao
<n2i> Sao không thử ngồi win 7 mà vẫn xài U?
<n2i> dùng virtualbox làm máy ảo, chắc trên forum có
<n2i> .g virtualbox on ubuntu | vubuntor454
<vubuntor454> neu zay thi sai bang cach nao
<bkphenny> n2i: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<bksupybot> Title: VirtualBox - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<voldemort248> !virtualbox | vubuntor454
<ubot2> Factoid 'virtualbox' not found
<n2i> vubuntor454: Chịu khó đọc wiki tí!
<vubuntor454> vitualbox dung de lam gi va su dung ra sao
 * n2i thấy đọc wiki còn hay hơn mấy ông thầy rởm!
 * _Tux__ các thầy rởm ở đây toàn viết wiki =))
<n2i> Cái đó google và forum nhé!
 * n2i không tính mấy ông thầy rởm này! :))
<vubuntor454> Cam on tat ca de mjnh thu xem
<n2i> vubuntor454: Thử làm ngược lại xem sao?
<n2i> Đang ở win 7 mà muốn xài ubuntu ấy?
 * n2i từng thử trên xp với virtualbox portable
<voldemort248> bun` ngu? vai~
<vubuntor454> cho hoi idm sai ben win 7 dc sao wa ubuntu no lai k chiu chay len la sao zay?
<_Tux__> vubuntor454: là dùng luôn windows 7 cho lành
<voldemort248> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<_Tux__> Ubuntu không chạy được IDM đâu
<voldemort248> !bg | vubuntor454
<ubot2> vubuntor454: please see above
<voldemort248> !wik
<ubot2> Factoid 'wik' not found
<vubuntor454> zay phai cai j vao de download zay?
 * _Tux__ thấy DTA ngon lành mà dân tình ếu hiểu có cái idm có cái mịa gì ngon
<voldemort248> dta co' j` ma` ngon
<_Tux__> vubuntor454: cài thêm DTA cho Firefox
<voldemort248> wget ngon gap' tram lan` :))
<vubuntor454> de thu xem
<vubuntor454> viet ro ten chuong trinh do lun dj
<vubuntor454> dung noi la ngu trua het roi a nge
<_Tux__> DownloadThemAll
<voldemort248> .g aria2 | vubuntor454
<bkphenny> voldemort248: http://aria2.sourceforge.net/
<bksupybot> Title: aria2 project (at aria2.sourceforge.net)
<voldemort248> .g wget | vubuntor454
<bkphenny> voldemort248: http://www.gnu.org/software/wget/
<bksupybot> Title: GNU Wget (at www.gnu.org)
<voldemort248> .g wget|vubuntor454
<bkphenny> voldemort248: http://www.gnu.org/software/wget/
<bksupybot> Title: GNU Wget (at www.gnu.org)
<voldemort248> .g wget | _Tux_
<bkphenny> voldemort248: http://www.gnu.org/software/wget/
<bksupybot> Title: GNU Wget (at www.gnu.org)
<voldemort248> pipe dau nhi ?
<n2i> Nếu trắc nghiệm linux, RedHat base có khác nhiều với Debian base là ubuntu mình đang dùng không?
<voldemort248> chả khác mấy
<voldemort248> khác mỗi mấy menu, yum nặng nề hơn apt
<voldemort248> repos RH ít hơn debian, ubuntu
<n2i> Thấy mớ trong /etc hình như cũng khác thì phải
<voldemort248> fc build rpm nhanh hơn ubunut build dep
<voldemort248> chả khác mấy đâu
<voldemort248> khác trình cài đặt anaconda bắt phải tạo lvm2 thui
<_Tux__> n2i: có khác nhau
<_Tux__> n2i: thế định thi RHCE à ?
<n2i> _tux_ Đâu có, mai thi linux :(
<n2i> Mà ngán ông bà ra đề lại đánh đồng hết cả lại
 * voldemort248 sut' n2i 
<voldemort248> gio` moi' on
<n2i> voldemort248: Sao sút mình?
<n2i> hơ hơ đâu có
<voldemort248> sap' thi la` gio` phai? di choi thanh thản đầu óc
<_Tux__> n2i: thế thì đọc tài liệu đi còn biết chỗ khác
<voldemort248> k0 phải giờ ôn bài
<n2i> tại thấy giáo trình của bà toàn đồ cũ
<_Tux__> ptkhanh: <- admin u-vn thi linux được 5 điểm nè
<voldemort248> .g ubuntu vs fedora
<bkphenny> voldemort248: http://itmanagement.earthweb.com/osrc/article.php/3862556/Fedora-vs-Ubuntu-Is-Either-Better.htm
<bksupybot> Title: Fedora vs. Ubuntu: Is Either Better? Datamation.com (at itmanagement.earthweb.com)
<voldemort248> đó
<n2i> hơ hơ
<_Tux__> vì lý do là thi rh mà toàn xài ubuntu
<_Tux__> :))
<n2i> uhm
<n2i> Nhìn bà giảng viên là không tin tưởng gì rồi
<n2i> lấy ubuntu lên làm ví dụ về giao diện linux mà để cho xấu mù, làm gà chạy hết! :))
 * voldemort248 rờ rờ _Tux_ làm l0ng _Tux_ :))
<voldemort248> .g make FC beautiful | n2i
<bkphenny> voldemort248: http://forums.narutofan.com/showthread.php?t=215742
<n2i> ví dụ nhỏ thế này, nếu bả ra câu linux có mấy runlevel
<voldemort248> .g make Fedora Core show beautiful | n2i
<bkphenny> voldemort248: http://www.unix-tutorials.com/tutorials.php?os=Fedora+Core
<bksupybot> Title: UnixTutorials - Fedora Core tutorials (at www.unix-tutorials.com)
<n2i> voldemort248: uhm
<_Tux__> n2i: run level thì cũng tương tự nhau thôi
<_Tux__> tùy mỗi cái quy định có 1,2 điểm khác
<_Tux__> :P
<n2i> nhưng trong debian 2-5 thì như nhau cả thì phải
<_Tux__> .wik run level linux
<bkphenny> "The term runlevel refers to a mode of operation in one of the computer operating systems that implement Unix System V-style initialization." - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Runlevel
<bksupybot> Title: Runlevel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<n2i> mà trong U không bới đâu ra cái file /etc/initab, cũng lạ
<n2i> Thi mấy cái này chắc xài RedHat base thì dễ sống hơn nhỉ!
<_Tux__> n2i: nó bỏ từ đơi nào rồi
<_Tux__> ẹc min ptkhanh chết cũng vì cái đó :))
<n2i> uhm
<n2i> Thế mà có tut vẫn có nhắc tới đó
<dungwd> n2i nói nghe nè
<dungwd> pm riêng
<n2i> bữa tut cài qingy có bảo xài /etc/even.d, ặc mình bới không ra
<n2i> sau xài trong init.d
<voldemort248> ngap'
<voldemort248> .g install qingy on ubuntu 10.04
<bkphenny> voldemort248: http://linux.softpedia.com/get/System/Boot/Qingy-Is-Not-Getty-9376.shtml
<bksupybot> Title: Download Qingy Is Not Getty 0.9.9 for Linux - qingy is a replacement for getty. - Softpedia (at linux.softpedia.com)
<voldemort248> ngap' tiep', k0 co' coffee
<codai2810> @@
<n2i> codai2810: nhìn anh nào mà hoa mắt thế?
 * voldemort248 is away: Away
<codai2810> n2i: bí mật :")
<n2i> bật mí đi! :-D
<codai2810> n2i: hông bật mí đâu
<n2i> Nói nhỏ mình biết thôi! nói đi! Không mách ai đâu! :)
<_Tux__> n2i: =))
 * _Tux__ thấy n2i đang bị lừa hehe
 * n2i gà quá! :(
 * voldemort248 sut' n2i 
<voldemort248> moi tin ga` mo`
<n2i> voldemort248: 2 lần rồi nhá!
<voldemort248> to' shut' ca? room con` cha? ngan' ai ma`
<voldemort248> dau` /me o? san~ tren gia' roi` khoi? lo :P
<n2i> hơ hơ
<voldemort248> }voldemort248
<voldemort248> }voldemort
<n2i> Không thể nhận dạng!
<n2i> vì đầu ở trên giá rồi nên không nhận dạng được, hơ hưo
<voldemort248> :D
<n2i> Có câu này: Linux là Unix Base hay Unix Like?
<_Tux__> Unix like
<_Tux__> :D
<n2i> Đó!
<voldemort248> :))
<voldemort248> .wik linux
<bkphenny> "Linux (commonly pronounced /ˈlɪnəks/ LIN-əks in American English,[4]|[5]| also pronounced /ˈlɪnʊks/ LIN-ooks[6]| in Europe and Canada) refers to the family of Unix-like computer operating systems using the Linux kernel." - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<bksupybot> Title: Linux - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<voldemort248> the' nay` ma` di thi an gay. + trung' la` dc 10 do' :P
<voldemort248> :))
<n2i> Có điều nhiều giảng viên còn chưa phân biệt được đâu là Unix Like vs Unix Base, đánh đồng như nhau cả
<voldemort248> .g unix
<bkphenny> voldemort248: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unix
<bksupybot> Title: Unix - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<voldemort248> .wik unix base
<bkphenny> "Unix (officially trademarked as UNIX, sometimes also written as Unix with small caps) is a computer operating system originally developed in 1969 by a group of AT&T employees at Bell Labs, including Ken Thompson, Dennis Ritchie, Brian Kernighan, Douglas McIlroy, and [...]" - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unix
<bksupybot> Title: Unix - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<voldemort248> .g freebsd vs ubuntu nha
<bkphenny> voldemort248: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<n2i> Chỉ có Unix và UNIX thôi mà cũng mệt
<bksupybot> Title: UNetbootin - Homepage and Downloads (at unetbootin.sourceforge.net)
<n2i> UNIX là copyright của AT&T rồi phải không?
<voldemort248> lam` on lam` phuc' wiki em nho` voi'
<voldemort248> len tldp.org ma` search
<voldemort248> .wik UNIX
<bkphenny> "Unix (officially trademarked as UNIX, sometimes also written as Unix with small caps) is a computer operating system originally developed in 1969 by a group of AT&T employees at Bell Labs, including Ken Thompson, Dennis Ritchie, Brian Kernighan, Douglas McIlroy, and [...]" - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UNIX
<bksupybot> Title: Unix - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<voldemort248> .wik Unix
<bkphenny> "Unix (officially trademarked as UNIX, sometimes also written as Unix with small caps) is a computer operating system originally developed in 1969 by a group of AT&T employees at Bell Labs, including Ken Thompson, Dennis Ritchie, Brian Kernighan, Douglas McIlroy, and [...]" - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unix
<bksupybot> Title: Unix - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<n2i> .g show desktop ubuntu-vn
<bkphenny> n2i: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC
<bksupybot> Title: VNC - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<_Tux__> search tùm lum vậy trời ?
<n2i> hơ, đang có 1 lần thôi mà!
<voldemort248> tai. bot ngu wa' :))
<voldemort248> ma` irc load nhanh hon so voi' dung` web :))
<vubuntor470> Hello everybody !
<voldemort248> !ask | vubuntor470
<ubot2> vubuntor470: Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<voldemort248> lịch sự quá
<voldemort248> vubuntor470, hi, can i help you ?
<vubuntor470> em có một vấn đề muốn nhờ mọi người chỉ giáo
<vubuntor470> em xài ubuntu 8.10 desktop và bây giờ em muốn cài Bind9 để tạo một DNS server nhưng em không cài được
<vubuntor470> có bác nào đã cài qua chưa thì chỉ dùm em với
<dungwd> update thành U 10.10 luôn đi
<dungwd> rồi chỉ cho cài
<dungwd> cho mình hỏi, làm sao chạy fiel .sh
<vubuntor470> trên máy của em cài nhiều chương trình quá nếu update len 10.10 thì mấy chương trình đó ko chạy được
<_Tux__> dungwd: sh xxx.sh
<vubuntor470> khi em cài bind9 thì nó báo là: Package bind9 has no installation candidate
<_Tux__> vubuntor470: 8.10 hết support chưa nhở :)
<voldemort248> .g cài dns server trên backtrack
<bkphenny> voldemort248: http://vnexperts.net/bai-viet-ky-thuat/security/818-cai-t-back-track-3-cong-c--hc-ceh-va-nghien-cu-v-bo-mt.html
 * _Tux__ sao xài hãng cũ dậy
<bksupybot> Title: Cài đặt Back Track 3 (công cụ để học CEH và nghiên cứu về bảo mật) | VnExperts Academy - Đào tạo, học, thi chứng chỉ Quốc tế Cisco CCNA, CCNP, Microsoft MCP, MCSA, MCITP, Linux, Security+, CEH (at vnexperts.net)
<_Tux__> .g ubuntu bind9 install
<bkphenny> _Tux__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIND9ServerHowto
<bksupybot> Title: BIND9ServerHowto - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<voldemort248> .g install dns server on ubuntu 8.10
<bkphenny> voldemort248: http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu-8.10
<bksupybot> Title: The Perfect Server - Ubuntu Intrepid Ibex (Ubuntu 8.10) | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials (at www.howtoforge.com)
<voldemort248> sao lại ra hotoforge nhỉ ?
<voldemort248> .g cài dns server trên backtrack 4
<bkphenny> voldemort248: http://hapm.info/2009/03/backtrack-4/
<bksupybot> Title: Backtrack 4 | Hapms Blog (at hapm.info)
<voldemort248> !bye
<ubot2> Mọi người ở lại vui vẻ!
<vubuntor789> chào mọi người
<vubuntor789> hôm trước e có hẹn bác C4NoC đi uống cafe nhưng thú thực là lúc đó hết tiền. chiều nay bác có rãnh không e mời đi cafe
<vubuntor789> tầm 5h chiều :">
<vubuntor789> nhân tiện học hỏi bác ít kinh nghiệm
<vubuntor789> ^^
<vubuntor789> hôm nay vừa nhận lương
<vubuntor789> ???
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> vubuntor789: hồi nào?
<TuxCamLanh> C4NoC: chết chết
<C4NoC> có dzụ đó nữa hở
<TuxCamLanh> :P
<vubuntor789> em là ares đây
<vubuntor789> vụ ko vào được màn hình ấy
<vubuntor789> có đúng bác ở Lê Thanh Nghị ko nhỏ
<vubuntor789> nhở?
<vubuntor789> ^^
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> ares lào?
<C4NoC> màn hình lào?
<vubuntor789> e trị không dứt điểm được
<vubuntor789> cái cạc màn hình rời của e không nhận
<vubuntor789> khởi động không vào được Ubuntu
<TuxCamLanh> vubuntor789: SG hay HN
<TuxCamLanh> :P
<vubuntor789> bây h mỗi khi upgrade lại bị
<vubuntor789> em ở Hà Nội
<vubuntor789> ẹc ẹc
<vubuntor789> có nhầm ko nhỉ
<vubuntor789> :-/
<TuxCamLanh> C4NoC: bay ra ngoài này Cafe đê
<TuxCamLanh> :))
<TuxCamLanh> có hơn 1000km thôi mà ;))
<C4NoC> vubuntor789: thế hem cần đãi mềnh cafê đâu
<vubuntor789> ẹc ẹc
<C4NoC> vubuntor789: mua cho mềnh cặp vé khứ hồi là ok roài
<C4NoC> hế hế
<TuxCamLanh> C4NoC: =))
<vubuntor789> thế ở đây bác nào ở HN nhỉ
<C4NoC> ra đó mềnh đãi cafe
<C4NoC> :D
<vubuntor789> chố viện tin học pháp ngữ ấy
<vubuntor789> nobawk ah
<vubuntor789> có đúng bác nobawk không nhỉ
<vubuntor789> máy của em upgrade lên ubuntu 10.10 lại không vào được nữa. cứ đơ đơ ở màn hình chờ
<vubuntor789> e nhớ là bác C4NoC
<TuxCamLanh> vubuntor789: :P
<vubuntor789> ah. hay là coconut nhỉ
<TuxCamLanh> vubuntor789: thôi đãi cafe cả làng đê
<TuxCamLanh> vubuntor789: hôm SFD đó hả :D
<C4NoC> vubuntor789: vga gì?
<C4NoC> ati hay nvidia?
<TuxCamLanh> C4NoC: xong rồi mờ
<nobawk> sao?
<C4NoC> o`
<C4NoC> hỏi xem ai là tác giả
<TuxCamLanh> ngày nào chẳng có nvidia với ati vào đây
<TuxCamLanh> :))
<C4NoC> chớ hok lại bắt mềnh đổ vỏ
<C4NoC> hế hế :D
<vubuntor789> ATI RADEON HD3450 256MB
<vubuntor789> hem
<vubuntor789> :(
<C4NoC> bỏ mợ
<vubuntor789> có bắt ai đổ vỏ đâu bác
<TuxCamLanh> C4NoC: =))
<vubuntor789> chỉ là em định chuyển qua dùng ubuntu nhưng gặp nhiều rắc rối quá
<vubuntor789> định nhờ các sư phục chỉ giáo cho một buổi
<vubuntor789> :">
<C4NoC> vubuntor789: thế sang phục vụ GSTS nobawk 1 ngày kìa
<C4NoC> service tốt sẽ được GSTS truyền cho nhiều cái hay lém
<C4NoC> :D
<vubuntor789> bác nobawk ở đâu ạ?
<C4NoC> ở ngay HN đây
<vubuntor789> có gần không bác :d
<vubuntor789> em đang ở Lê Thanh Nghị
<nobawk> ờ Lê Thanh nghị thì qua cnf
<vubuntor789> hôm trước có một bác chỉ em tận tình bảo đang ở chỗ viện tin học pháp ngữ
<vubuntor789> quên mất chưa kịp hỏi số điện thoại
<nobawk> :3
<vubuntor789> chào bác nobawk
<vubuntor789> e chẳng nhớ là bác nào hôm trước chỉ em vụ VGA
<vubuntor789> chiều nay em vừa nhận lương, nếu bác có thời gian em mời bác đi cafe nhân tiện bác chỉ giúp em ít kinh nghiệm
<vubuntor789> :">
<C4NoC> hí hí
<C4NoC> nobawk: kinh nghiệm kìa
<C4NoC> :D
<C4NoC> nobawk: dẫn dắt em ý đi
<vubuntor789> tình hình là em đang ở trong win 7
<vubuntor789> máy em chia một phân vùng riêng cài ubuntu
<vubuntor789> ở cty chẳng ai dùng ubuntu cả
 * TuxCamLanh công ty mềnh too
<vubuntor789> e muốn tìm hiểu và làm việc trên ubuntu để thuyết phục mọi người cùng dùng
<vubuntor789> hôm trước có hai cái máy thừa e cài ubuntu
<vubuntor789> mấy cậu mới đến ngồi vào chẳng biết dùng thế nào
<vubuntor789> lại phải cài lại win7
<vubuntor789> :(
<TuxCamLanh> vubuntor789: công ty bạn làm về cái gì :D
<vubuntor789> cty em làm về web ah
<TuxCamLanh> PHP ?
<TuxCamLanh> thế thế linux tẹt còn giề
<TuxCamLanh> :))
<vubuntor789> vâng
<vubuntor789> nhưng vấn đề là thói quen ko sửa được
<vubuntor789> với lại em dùng ubuntu một thời gian có nhiều vấn đề không chơi được
<vubuntor789> đặc biệt liên quan đến hệ thống và các vấn đề về đồ họa
<vubuntor789> driver
<vubuntor789> mày mò cả ngày trời
<vubuntor789> :(
<TuxCamLanh> vubuntor789: xài ATI thì đừng ham hố cài Drivers lam gì cho nhọc
<TuxCamLanh> cứ driver mặc định mà chơi cho lành :x
<vubuntor789> e trót cài rồi mà bây h remove cũng ko đc
<vubuntor789> ko vào đc ubuntu nữa
<vubuntor789> mong có cao thủ chỉ cho vài chiêu
<vubuntor789> không biết bây h em qua viện tin học pháp ngữ thì có được trợ giúp không nhỉ
<vubuntor789> ^^
<TuxCamLanh> vubuntor789: giờ thì chắc chẳng có ai đâu :D
<TuxCamLanh> vubuntor789: thì cứ dùng fglrx cũng được
<TuxCamLanh> nhưng mà với 10.10 thì hên xui :)
<vubuntor789> vấn đề của em là bây h ko vào đc máy ý chứ
<vubuntor789> vào chế độ safe graphic cũng ko nốt
<vubuntor789> mà ko muốn cài lại vì đã cài rất nhiều thứ để làm việc rồi
<TuxCamLanh> vubuntor789: vào recovery mode
<TuxCamLanh> chọn root
<vubuntor789> rồi sao nữa ah
<TuxCamLanh> /usr/share/ati/unistall.sh thì phải
<TuxCamLanh> đại đại thế
<TuxCamLanh> .g uninstall ati run driver
<bkphenny> TuxCamLanh: http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/GraphicsDriverInstallationInstructionforMicrosoftWindows7.aspx
<bksupybot> Title: GPU-33: Graphics Driver Installation Instructions for Microsoft Windows 7 (at support.amd.com)
<TuxCamLanh> .g uninstall ati run driver linux
<bkphenny> TuxCamLanh: http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.24.8.html
<bksupybot> Title: ATI Proprietary Linux Release Notes (at www2.ati.com)
<TuxCamLanh> .g ubuntuforums.com uninstall ati run driver linux
<bkphenny> TuxCamLanh: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-tell-which-graphics-vga-card-installed/
<bksupybot> Title: Linux find out graphics card installed in my system (at www.cyberciti.biz)
<TuxCamLanh> .g how to uninstall fglrx driver
<bkphenny> TuxCamLanh: http://www.phoronix.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-748.html
<bksupybot> Title: Reverting from fglrx drivers to Radeon drivers [Archive] - Phoronix Forums (at www.phoronix.com)
<vubuntor789> thanks các bác
<TuxCamLanh> vubuntor789: gỡ được chưa
<vubuntor789> bây h e tắt máy đã
<vubuntor789> xong mới thử đc.
<vubuntor789> đang trong win 7 mà
<TuxCamLanh> vubuntor789: à khoan
<TuxCamLanh> cài driver bằng cách nào
<TuxCamLanh> http://art.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6242597
<bksupybot> Title: [all variants] [SOLVED] How To uninstall .run files - Ubuntu Forums (at art.ubuntuforums.org)
<TuxCamLanh> nếu là đống run thì dùng cái đó
<TuxCamLanh> còn nếu là active ở Addition Drivers
<TuxCamLanh> thì xài lệnh này
<TuxCamLanh> sudo apt-get purge fglrx-*
<vubuntor789> ok bác
<vubuntor789> bác ở HN hem?
<vubuntor789> chiều rảnh e mời bác caffe
<TuxCamLanh> đang ở quê
 * TuxCamLanh quê HN =))
<vubuntor789> :d
<vubuntor789> bác ở chỗ nào HN
<TuxCamLanh> vubuntor789: Hà Đông
<vubuntor789> ẹc
<vubuntor789> hơi xa nhỉ
<vubuntor789> hì
<vubuntor789> có gì e liên lạc bác sau.
<vubuntor789> e khởi động lại máy đây
<vubuntor789> chào mọi người
<vubuntor684> em vao root rooi
<vubuntor684> nhưng không có thư mục nào như bác nói cả
<vubuntor684> e gõ lệnh .g thì báo là .g not found
<vubuntor684> bác TuxCamLanh chỉ tiếp e với
<vubuntor684> e chạy lệnh lspci thì nó show
<vubuntor014> Ai giup minh voi, minhf ko vao dc mang bang firefox?
<vubuntor684> VGA compatible cỏntoller: ATI Technologies Inc Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series
<TuxCamLanh> vubuntor684: hix
<vubuntor014> Firefox cua minh khong vao dc mang. Ai giup minh voi?
<TuxCamLanh> nãy hỏi là dùng file run để cài
<TuxCamLanh> hay là dùng active drivers
<TuxCamLanh> bác hem trả lời
<TuxCamLanh> em đã đưa cả 2 phương án roài mà
<vubuntor684> ặc
<TuxCamLanh> thá»­ sudo apt-get purge fglrx-*
<vubuntor684> chắc lúc đó out
<vubuntor684> cái này e thử rồi
<vubuntor684> nó remove một số package
<TuxCamLanh> vubuntor684: remove xong chÆ°a :D
<TuxCamLanh> Xorg -configure
<vubuntor684> xong rồi
<vubuntor684> xong e chạy Xorg -configure rồi
<TuxCamLanh> rồi mv xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<vubuntor684> nó báo là
<vubuntor684> No devices to configure. Configuration failed
<vubuntor014> Firefox cua minh khong vao dc mang. Ai giup minh voi?
<vubuntor684> vubuntor014 nó báo gì?
<vubuntor014> chi vao dc goole va yahoo
<vubuntor014> con lai la ko vao dc het
<vubuntor014> tim tren google cung ko dc
<vubuntor684> bác có thay đổi dns hay gì ko?
<TuxCamLanh> vubuntor684: khởi động lại
<TuxCamLanh> :P
<vubuntor014> ?
<vubuntor684> ok
<vubuntor014> co biet j ve dns dau ma thay doi :(
<vubuntor014> vubuntor684: ?
<TuxCamLanh> vubuntor684: ?
<vubuntor014> Minh sua dc roi
<vubuntor014> thank moi ng heng
<vubuntor014> pipi
<TuxCamLanh> chuyện gì đó ?
<TuxCamLanh> vubuntor014: xem có bị work Offline hem
<vubuntor014> ec
<vubuntor231> hi
<vubuntor684> em khởi động lại cũng ko đc
<vubuntor231> co ai giúp em voi
<vubuntor684> vào lại root Xorg -configure vẫn báo no devices
<vubuntor231> làm sao share dc máy in từ xp sang ubuntu vậy
<vubuntor231> làm sao share dc máy in từ xp sang ubuntu vậy
<TuxCamLanh> vubuntor684: quái nhỉ ?
<TuxCamLanh> vubuntor684: thì cứ share bên windows
<TuxCamLanh> bên ubuntu ta vào mục network
<TuxCamLanh> tìm đến cái máy in đó
<TuxCamLanh> -> done
<vubuntor231> dạ
<vubuntor684> share gì cơ
<vubuntor684> ah
<TuxCamLanh> vubuntor684: tab nhầm chút
<TuxCamLanh> vubuntor684: không vào được
<TuxCamLanh> nhưng nó báo như nào
<vubuntor231> my network place hả anh
<vubuntor231> ai bik pm nick:gialaibuon1010 giùm em cái
<TuxCamLanh> vubuntor684: share từ xp -> ubuntu
<vubuntor231> dạ
 * TuxCamLanh mẹ lại tab nhầm
<TuxCamLanh> vubuntor231: bên win tự lo
<vubuntor231> ok
<TuxCamLanh> mình chịu :(
<TuxCamLanh> còn bên ubuntu thì chỉ cần browse đến máy đó thôi
<TuxCamLanh> vubuntor684: hiện tượng làm sao
<vubuntor684> hiện tượng sau khi remove xong
<vubuntor684> thì e chạy lệnh configure kia
<vubuntor684> nó báo là no devices
<vubuntor684> lúc khời động đến màn hình chờ nó mờ dần
<vubuntor684> và ko vào đc win
<vubuntor684> ah
<vubuntor684> ko vào đc ubuntu
<TuxCamLanh> vubuntor684: chẹp chẹp
<TuxCamLanh> nhấn Ctrl+Alt+F1 vẫn login được chứ
<vubuntor684> vẫn login đc
<vubuntor684> nhưng là trong command
<TuxCamLanh> gõ thử startx
<vubuntor684> done
<vubuntor684> làm sao để e đưa cái kết quả của lệnh vừa gõ lên pastebin dùng irssi nhỉ
<vubuntor684> ?
<root> em day
<Guest10197> dang dung irssi
<TuxCamLanh> Guest10197: go startx roi sao :D
<Guest10197> ac
<Guest10197> em dang o trong irssi lam sao de ra go lenh do' dua len pastebin nhi
<Guest10197> dua ket qua len pastebin
<Guest10197> ???
<TuxCamLanh> Guest10197: cứ gõ vài đoạn quan trọng thôi
<vubuntor684> X.Org X Server 1.8.2
<vubuntor684> using config file: /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<vubuntor684> failed to load module "fbdev"
<vubuntor684> no drivers avaiable
<vubuntor684> fatal sever error
<vubuntor684> no screens found
<vubuntor684> Please check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" fr additional information
<vubuntor142> moi cai dc buoc 1 thi bao loi va khong cho cai nua
<vubuntor142> buoc 5
<vubuntor684> ???
<vubuntor142> toi chay thu thi duoc nhung cai den buoc 5 lai bao loi
<vubuntor684> bác TuxCamLanh giúp e tiếp đi
<TuxCamLanh> vubuntor684: hì hì
<TuxCamLanh> sorry bận tí chút
<TuxCamLanh> đang thắc là sao nó báo no device
<TuxCamLanh> vubuntor684: sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri
<TuxCamLanh> vubuntor684: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-ati
<vubuntor684> vâng
<vubuntor684> để e thử
<vubuntor684> từ nãy  h  đang search
<vubuntor684> :d
<vubuntor684> ko đc cái nào bác ah
<vubuntor684> e đang thử cái này
<vubuntor684> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1555264
<bksupybot> Title: [ubuntu] Failed to Initialize NVIDIA Kernel Module - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
 * Nam_Son chan nhu con dan di mot vong trai dat cuoi cung lai su dung ubuntu:(
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: CAI SUSE DUOI QUA THOI QUAY VE U CHO NO LANH:(
<C4NoC> =))
<Nam_Son> C4NoC: Cười gì
 * Nam_Son đạp C4NoC vì cười trên nổi đau người khác
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: :(
<C4NoC> =))
<C4NoC> há há
<Nam_Son> C4NoC: vui quá hen
<Nam_Son> làm tốn 2 cái đĩa fedora và opensuse:((
<vubuntor840> Minh moi cai ubuntu 10.10 ban 32bit
<vubuntor840> bay gio minh muon cai lai ban 64bit
<vubuntor840> thi co can phai xoa ban 32bit di de cai ban 64bit khong
<vubuntor840> neu co thi xoa nhu the nao
<vubuntor840> minh cai ubuntu tren phan vung rieng
<t8ax> lúc cài đặt rồi format cái cũ là đc
<vubuntor840> format nhu the nao?
<vubuntor840> ban co the huong dan minh khong
<t8ax> dùng gpart format ext4 và swap
<vubuntor840> That ra minh moi chuyen sang dung ubuntu nen khong biet nhieu
<vubuntor840> Va khong biet gpart la j
<vubuntor840> :D
<t8ax> đợi tý kiếm cho cái hình
<vubuntor840> ok
<t8ax> http://lh4.ggpht.com/_cE66VWBA4to/TLK8oVHIe9I/AAAAAAAAHI0/VVYAoAmHOZ8/s800/XP-Ubuntu%20%5BRunning%5D%20-%20Oracle%20VM%20VirtualBox_010.png
<t8ax> lúc ở bước này có chọn format
<t8ax> :)
<vubuntor840> minh co thay format o hinh dau
<vubuntor840> hay phai chuot phai vao moi co
<vubuntor840> :D
<t8ax> http://www.ubuntu-vn.org/node/458
<bksupybot> Title: Hướng dẫn cài đặt Ubuntu 10.10 Live CD | Ubuntu Việt Nam (at www.ubuntu-vn.org)
<t8ax> bạn cứ làm tới bước đó là thấy thôi mà
<t8ax> đơn giản lắm :D
<vubuntor840> uhm
<t8ax> ( hình như cài đè lên cũng đc, chả cần format )
<vubuntor840> thanks ban nhieu nhe
<t8ax> lúc chọn ext4 cứ chọn cái mà mình chọn cho 32bit như lúc đầu là đc rồi :D
<vubuntor840> ok
<vubuntor840> minh lam thu
<vubuntor840> co j khong biet nen hoi ban sau
<vubuntor840> thanks nhe
<t8ax> ko có gì
<Nam_Son> t8ax: chạy thằng suse rồi:( cài hoài ko được hix
 * t8ax chỉ chỉ _Tux_
<Nam_Son> O:-)làm fomat U 10.10 cài lại U10.04:(
<t8ax> ko có chuyên môn nghe lời ku _Tux_ hay bị ói hàng lắm
<Nam_Son> :P
 * Nam_Son rút kinh nghiệm có gì sử dụng máy ảo cho an toàn^^
<C4NoC> =))
<geminious> hic netbean ko mở đc phân vùng ntfs
<geminious> ><
<geminious> ko thấy xuất hiện
<geminious> làm nào h
<_Tux_> geminious: vứt nó sang home
<_Tux_> thế là xong :D
<t8ax> geminious: + _Tux_ lát nữa vào dợt UT nhá, lâu rồi ko chơi chiến tranh nổ ra chết đấy
 * _Tux_ bận làm bài tập lớn ồi
<geminious> t8ax: oh vừa thi xong đang rảnh :))
<vubuntor578> ban oi cho minh hoi
<vubuntor578> minh chuyen tu ban 32b sang ban 64b
<C4NoC> thì down về mà dcài
<vubuntor578> o
<C4NoC> có khác gì?
<vubuntor578> minh cai r
<n2i> Cài rồi thì xài
<codai2810> .g kiểm tra nhiệt độ CPU
<bkphenny> codai2810: http://ddth.com/showthread.php?t=411375
<codai2810> .g kiểm tra nhiệt độ CPU ubuntu
<bkphenny> codai2810: http://tip4pc.com/sua-loi-phan-cung-khi-khong-the-khoi-dong-may-tinh/
<n2i> }ping
<bksupybot> Title: [Kinh nghiệm] Sửa lỗi phần cứng khi không thể khởi động máy tính | Tip4PC (at tip4pc.com)
<codai2810> .g nhiệt độ CPU ubuntu
<bkphenny> codai2810: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=9692
<n2i> codai2810: Sao không kiếm tiếng Tây?
 * codai2810 dốt tiếng tây
 * _Tux_ xoa xoa codai2810 
<n2i> .g trắc nghiệm linux thuvienit
<bkphenny> n2i: http://phanmemtracnghiem.com/
<n2i> ặc!
<bksupybot> Title: Thư viện tin học | Diễn đàn IT Việt | Thư viện IT (at phanmemtracnghiem.com)
<codai2810> nobawk đâu rồi @@
<RCua> 22:04 -!- nobawk [~r00t@113.22.35.168] has quit [Ping timeout: 250 seconds]
<codai2810> RCua: thanks
<vubuntor518> what Best PDF viewer LXDE?
<vubuntor518> i'm using xpdf :D
<t8ax> Adobe Reader is the best
<RCua> xpdf được rồi
<vubuntor518> muốn có cái nào copy đc ý
<vubuntor518> :D
<RCua> xpdf copy được
<RCua> select rồi bấm chuột giữa
<vubuntor518> RCua: không đc
<vubuntor518> Chắc cài thêm Adobe reader vào mất
<vubuntor518> Cái ấy nặng vật
 * RCua dùng tốt
<RCua> bấm chuột giữa vào cái vùng cần paste vào
<minhtri> mấy anh chị cho em hỏi là em đang dùng ubuntu 10.10 maverick . lúc vào administrator ko thấy cuẳ sổ Cửa sổ Login Window Preferences. Làm sao đây ạ
<vubuntor518> @RCua: dùng đc rồi nhưng bị lỗi font ^^!
<RCua> nếu là mấy cái pdf cũ cũ tiếng Việt thì không đọc được đâu
<RCua> paste vào đâu đó chỉnh sang vni hay vntime gì đấy
<vubuntor518> đang thử bản khác xem sao
 * Nam_Son thôi em xin chừa em chỉ sử dụng U thôi cài suse ngồi đợi từ sáng tới chiều chẳng được cài fedora xong vô không biết tò tè gì hết::(
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: khá»­a khá»­a
<_Tux_> nói rầu hem nghe
<Nam_Son> :-(
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: mất nguyên gần 2 ngày kết quả =0
<Nam_Son> :'(
<n2i> Hô hô
<geminious> _Tux_: tux ơi sao chạy net bean lâu lâu xong ra lại thấy python ngốn 99% CPU thế
<geminious> xong 2 cái CPU lại thay phiên nhau 100%
<geminious> tắt netbean đi vẫn thế
<geminious> xong phải kill process python
<geminious> :-<
<_Tux_> geminious: hehe
<_Tux_> .g ubuntu-vn.org CPU 100% python
<bkphenny> _Tux_: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=12344
<bksupybot> Title: CPU Full Load 100% do Python Ibus ? - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<t8ax> lát làm 1 trận UT nhỉ?
<n2i> hơ, mới bắn xong mà
 * t8ax nãy giờ ko ngồi máy :|
 * _Tux_ đang chat với gái
<n2i> _Tux_: Gái? i ngắn hay Y dài? :))
<_Tux_> n2i: chệt chệt, n2i lại có sở thích y nữa cơ à =))
<n2i> Ừa! Định hỏi có gì tư vấn cho! :-D
<geminious> phù đang làm theo r thanks nhé
<geminious> thảo nào trước đấy cái ibus nó điên điên
<geminious> cứ tưởng ko tương thích vs netbean
<n2i> cái đó là vụ ibus trên 10.10 chí, thương cái CPU quá! :))
<kingofmakai> các anh cho em hỏi cái này chút
<n2i> kingofmakai: Các chị có được không?
<kingofmakai> em cứ dùng gnome-subtitles mở file phụ đề là nó crash
<kingofmakai> chị cũng được
<geminious> n2i là thím đấy
<_Tux_> n2i: <- chị n2i =))
<n2i> dở chị dở anh có được không?
<kingofmakai> http://paste.ubuntu.com/538327/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<n2i> Hỏi từ từ cho đỡ choáng ấy mà! :)
<kingofmakai> đây là log khi em chạy gnome-subtitles từ terminal
<kingofmakai> vừa mở phụ đề lên phát là nó bay luôn
<kingofmakai> xong rồi thằng mono process chạy toàn 200%
<_Tux_> Ôi Mono
<n2i> Đây là lần thứ 2 kingofmakai hỏi vụ này nhỉ?
<kingofmakai> vâng
 * Nam_Son giờ về lại máy nhà xưa U 10.4LTS thấy máy chạy nhanh hơn nhiều:)
<_Tux_> kingofmakai: giờ
<_Tux_> xem thá»­ Gnome Subtitles
<_Tux_> có cho chỉnh cái device ouput hem
<_Tux_> chỉnh thử coi
<n2i> Nhìn mớ log là thím bó giò rồi, để mấy mợ giải giùm!
<_Tux_> hoặc chỉnh chung cho GNOME thử coi
<_Tux_> sang x11
<_Tux_> tắt Compiz thử
<kingofmakai> _Tux_: không cho chỉnh device output
<kingofmakai> cái tùy chỉnh của nó đơn giản lắm
<kingofmakai> chẳng có gì
<vubuntor875> hi!
<n2i> vubuntor875: h!i
<vubuntor875> help me!
<vubuntor875> please!
<kingofmakai> em thử mở gnome-subtitles bằng root thì nó không crash nữa
<kingofmakai> nhưng mà nó chỉ có tiếng, không có hình ở video
<kingofmakai> hình như là bị chặn truy cập cái gì đó
<kingofmakai> hic
<C4NoC> chạy bằng terminal
<C4NoC> xem nó báo cái gì
<kingofmakai> chả lẽ mỗi lần muốn dùng gnome-subtitles là parhi qua root
<kingofmakai> đang chạy bằng terminal đây ạ
<kingofmakai> để em post cái log lên
<kingofmakai> http://paste.ubuntu.com/538339/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<kingofmakai> đây là log khi chạy bằng root
<kingofmakai> http://paste.ubuntu.com/538327/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<kingofmakai> còn đây là log khi chạy bình thường
<C4NoC> thiếu directFB gì đó
<C4NoC> search xem
<kingofmakai> cài vào rồi ạ
<kingofmakai> cài xong thử lại vẫn thấy y nguyên cái lỗi
<kingofmakai> không khác chữ nào
<C4NoC> hờ
<C4NoC> chịu thôi
<C4NoC> hok biết lỗi gì
 * C4NoC xoa xoa loser
<kingofmakai> ok
<kingofmakai> em sửa được rồi
<kingofmakai> :D
<kingofmakai> thiếu gói gstreamer-0.10-x
<kingofmakai> ngày xưa gỡ totem gỡ luôn cả gói đó
<kingofmakai> tại em dùng vlc
<C4NoC> :|
<kingofmakai> sau cài gnome subtitle chỉ cài mấy cái plugin khác
<kingofmakai> còn cái quan trọng nhất thì không cài vào
<kingofmakai> :))
<C4NoC> ôi
<C4NoC> ubuntu có khác
 * C4NoC xoa xoa loser1
<kingofmakai> em cảm ơn các anh
<kingofmakai> chúc mọi người ngủ ngon
<kingofmakai> quên mất
<kingofmakai> cảm ơn các chị, các thím nữa
<kingofmakai> thím n2i đâu nhỉ?
<n2i> hơ hơ
<kingofmakai> chúc thím ngủ ngon
<n2i> Chú có sang ngủ với chị thì sang ;-)
<kingofmakai> được thế thì còn gì bằng
<kingofmakai> nhà chị ở đâu?
<n2i> Thôi, nói đây lộ hết, mấy bác đến thì chị sao ngủ được! :)
<kingofmakai> PM đi chị ;;)
<n2i> Thế giá cả tính sao?
<kingofmakai> ô, em tưởng là chị ra giá?
<n2i> hơ, nói trước thì sợ chú bảo gắt
<n2i> Đùa đó, bb! Ngày mới rồi!
<kingofmakai> bb
<kingofmakai> chúc mọi người ngủ ngon
<Nam_Son> O:-)kinh
 * t8ax nhìn n2i với con mắt hoảng sợ..
<n2i> à, không có gì phải hoảng cả!
 * Nam_Son tìm đường đến nhà n2i :)
<n2i> Vào đây thì sớm muộn gì cũng vậy cả thôi! :))
<n2i> Nam_Son: Không phải vội, hôm nay có hợp đồng rồi! ;-)
<Nam_Son> :-D
<Nam_Son> :P Đùa thôi chứ còn pé lắm =))
<t8ax> http://lh5.ggpht.com/_rYdieyTPZvM/TPUvfsQ19MI/AAAAAAAAAGQ/gIncmsxZ788/18.png Đông đến tới tận nhà rồi :">
 * Nam_Son bảo t8ax đi ngủ sớm đi :)!
<n2i> t8ax: Có ảnh nào tương tự thế nữa không?
<t8ax> để xem
<chuot_nhat> quen con`vu. anh sex len 4rum ma` ban. quen mat' :D
<chuot_nhat> hom nay phai? di mua it' do`
<t8ax> http://lh6.ggpht.com/_rYdieyTPZvM/TPKEFbrSkkI/AAAAAAAAAFU/zsra3X5glKI/15.png
<t8ax> http://lh6.ggpht.com/_rYdieyTPZvM/TPKEFEQz7LI/AAAAAAAAAFQ/5GV1KWvcruo/14.png đây chứ :|
<chuot_nhat> ngap'
<chuot_nhat> t8ax: opera 10.61 cung~ lam` the' nhung no' chia anh? ra nhieu` o
<t8ax> ảnh ra nhìu ô là sao :|
<chuot_nhat> no' giong' tro` ghep' anh? ay' anh
 * Nam_Son biến=>đi ngủ=>G9 ALL
<t8ax> Speed Dial thì nó tựa tựa nhau cả mà
<t8ax> chụp 1 web làm thumb :D
<chuot_nhat> e chinh? blog met. wa'
<n2i> t8ax: Ngon!
<t8ax> wall ngon hay FF ngon ;)
<t8ax> n2i biết cái trình xem ảnh nào ko có Menu này nọ ko :D
<n2i> feh
<t8ax> ?
<t8ax> cái feh này vui vãi =))
 * Nam_Son bây giờ đang ở bản U 10.04 vậy có nên upprade lên 10.10 ko đã có một thời gian xài 10.10 qua up nó chạy như  rùa bây giờ xài lại 10.04 thấy máy chạy im hơn.
<C4NoC> thích xài gì thì xài
<C4NoC> ai cấm đâu
 * Nam_Son mất công cài lại đuối
<C4NoC> đuối thì khỏi cài
<C4NoC> hê hê
<Nam_Son> mà từ 10.04 up thẳng lên 11.04 chắc được phải ko
<Nam_Son> vậy khỏi cài 10.10:( nó chẳng khác biệt gì mấy
<_5tk> Xa`i Debian diiiii
<_5tk> :))
<Nam_Son> :-(thôi cho em xin em muốn an phận mất gần 2 ngày đú đởn thử opensuse fedora mà chẳng được gì
<C4NoC> =))
<Nam_Son> _5tk: U cũng là con cháu của  Debian đó thôi
<C4NoC> mới có 3 distro
<n2i> Nam_Son: Dễ nản thế!
<Nam_Son> Xài U cũng như cài debian thôi
<_5tk> U la` con hoang cu?a Debian a'
<Nam_Son> n2i: mất dữ liệu
<_5tk> Debian voi ubuntu khac nhau 1 troi mot vuc ma
<_5tk> :-)
<Nam_Son> _5tk: mới biết hả
<n2i> càng lâu càng khác thôi, nhưng cũng không ngại
<Nam_Son> _5tk: hôm qua tớ mới coi gia phả linux U là cháu chắc của debian đấy
<Nam_Son> có thể là con lai nên khác:)
 * Nam_Son thôi bây giờ con yếu tay nghề xài U chắc ăn khi nào vững hoặc có điều kiện mua cái HDD di động rồi chơi tiếp
<t8ax> c:)
<t8ax> pidgin có mấy icon đẹp ghê :X
<_5tk> Nam_Son: vi sao U thi chac an
<_5tk> ?
<_5tk> cutting edge ma` cha'c duoc
<_5tk> thi cung la
<Nam_Son> Hehe tại trăm hay ko bằng tay quen mà
<Nam_Son> ngồi cài cả buổi mới nhận ra máy mình không hợp với KDE
<Nam_Son> cài fedora vô không biết tò tè gì hết
<n2i> fedora không giống U à?
<Nam_Son> n2i: fedora là con của redhat mà sao giống U được
<n2i> ý là giao diện ấy
<Nam_Son> giống thì chỉ giống ở giao diện gnome thôi
<Nam_Son> nhưng bên trong nó khác với U
<_5tk> Nam_Son: khac nhu the nao?
<_5tk> n2i: do`ng chi hoi vo van qua
<_5tk> gai Viet voi gai CAmpuchia sao giong nhau dc
<Nam_Son> n2i: cài vô xài thử đi rồi  biết:)
<n2i> chưa thử đồ rpm bao giờ!
<_5tk> Nam_Son: Fedora voi Ubuntu ban thay no khac nhau nhu the nao? :-)
<Nam_Son> :-Dredhat nó bảo mật cao hơn debian mà
<_5tk> n2i neu lam sysadmin thi chi co nuoc dung rpm
<_5tk> Nam_Son: du`ng noi bay!
<n2i> mỗi triple boot U + suse + U: nhưng suse nó bị điên bỏ luôn
<n2i> _5tk: Sao phải dùng rpm?
<Nam_Son> _5tk: xài thử tất biết
<n2i> debian không được sao?
<_5tk> Nam_Son: to dang hoi ban thay khac cho nao ma`
<_5tk> :-)
<_5tk> y kien ca nhan cua ban
<Nam_Son> .g fedora
<bkphenny> Nam_Son: http://fedoraproject.org/
<_5tk> n2i: thi truong Server da so chay Redhat/Centos, mot so it hon dung SUSE Enterprise va Fedora
<bksupybot> Title: Fedora Project (at fedoraproject.org)
<_5tk> Nam_Son: :|
<Nam_Son> .wik fedora
<bkphenny> "A fedora (pronounced /fɨˈdɔrə/) is a men's felt hat that is creased lengthwise down the crown and pinched in the front on both sides." - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fedora
<bksupybot> Title: Fedora - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<_5tk> khong biet Nam_Son co van de doc hieu tieng Viet phai khong nhi
<n2i> gentoo, debian để đâu zề?
<C4NoC> haiz
<C4NoC> lăn tăn chọn cái khỉ gì
<Nam_Son> _5tk: bạn đã sử dụng fedora chưa
<_5tk> :-)
<C4NoC> cuối cùng chả xài được cái mốc jề
<_5tk> "to dang hoi ban thay khac cho nao ma`"
<_5tk> "y kien ca nhan cua ban"
<n2i> C4NoC: Đang hỏi han hiểu biết mà!
<_5tk> to' dang hoi y' kie^'n ca' nha^n cu?a ba.n
<_5tk> ba'n Nam_Son cho ra`ng Fedora va ubuntu khac nhau o nhu~ng cho nao co ma`
<Nam_Son> _5tk: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=78&t=2386 tự xem nhé
<bksupybot> Title: Sử dụng fedora 10 như thế nào - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<Nam_Son> hiện tại fedora phiên bản 11.3
<_5tk> Nam_Son: that ti`nh ba.n co' hie^?u tie^'ng Vie.t kho^ng va^.y?
<Nam_Son> tớ đã cài xong và dùng thử=>pó tay=>chạy
<Nam_Son> :PBạn có đánh tiếng việt đâu mà kêu tôi hiểu
<_5tk> To^i kho6ng co' bo^. go~, va` dang su? du.ng VIQR da^y tho^i
<_5tk> To^i ho?i y' kie^'n ca' nha^n cu?a ba.n
<_5tk> ma` ba.n lie^n tu.c da^~n link
<Nam_Son> _5tk: ý kiến của tôi thứ nhất U với fedora nó sử dụng chung giao diện gnome
<Nam_Son> bạn thử cài đặt xem
<Nam_Son> đầu tiên nó hỏi mật khẩu root
<Nam_Son> chưa tạo user
<Nam_Son> đối với U thì tạo user and root
<Nam_Son> xong rồi
<_5tk> wow.
<_5tk> :-)
<Nam_Son> mới tạo user và pass của user
<_5tk> Nam_Son: Ubuntu cho ta.o root account trong qua' tri`nh ca`i da.t? :-)
<Nam_Son> _5tk: chứ ko phải à
<_5tk> :-)
<_5tk> ta.o o? buo'c na`o trong qua' tri`nh ca`i da.t vay ban? :-)
<Nam_Son> O:-)
<_5tk> 0?
<Nam_Son> đợi chút
<Nam_Son> http://lh4.ggpht.com/_cE66VWBA4to/TLK8tz1uUDI/AAAAAAAAHJM/0es5Qdj92tE/s800/XP-Ubuntu%20%5BRunning%5D%20-%20Oracle%20VM%20VirtualBox_019.png
<Nam_Son> bước này chứ bước nào
<_5tk> Nam_Son: ca'i do' ....
<_5tk> ba.n go.i la` root a`
<_5tk> sao m`inh tha^'y no' la` "khanhpt" chu' co' pha?i root da^u
<_5tk> :D
<Nam_Son> O:-)thì có quyền root đó thôi
<Nam_Son> còn fedora
<_5tk> khanhpt co' quye^`n root?
<Nam_Son> gksudo nautilus
<Nam_Son> bạn nhập pass của khanhpt
<_5tk> gksudo la` gi` va^.y ba.n
<Nam_Son> ko phải bạn có quyền root đó sao
<Nam_Son> _5tk: èo
<n2i> _5tk: Từ từ, đừng nóng!
 * t8ax nhìn Nam_Son bị tra khảo.. thấy cũng tội mà thôi cũng kệ..
<Nam_Son> =-O
<_5tk> Nam_Son: hehe, na~y gio` du`a ti' cho vui tho^i
<_5tk> the^' na`y
<Nam_Son> ?
<_5tk> mi`nh nghi~ ne^n pha^n bie^.t su. kha'c nhau cu?a "sudoer" va` "root"
<_5tk> nhu+ trong truo`ng ho.p cu?a ta`i khoa?n "khanhpt" cu~ng nhu ca'c account duoc tao ra khi ca`i dat Ubuntu
<_5tk> thi` do la sudoers
<_5tk> ma.c di.nh thi` Ubuntu disable ta`i khoa?n root cu?a Linux
<_5tk> va` ga'n quye^`n "sudo" cho ta`i khoa?n da^`u tie^n duo.c tao ra trong qua trinh ca`i dat
<_5tk> va` account duo.c ga'n quye^`n sudo thi` go.i la sudoer (sudo - er)
<_5tk> rie^ng truong hop nhu+ ban no'i thi` Ubuntu ca^'p quye^`n cho khanhpt duo.c sudo le^n root
<_5tk> ba.n xem thu /etc/sudoers la se thay
<n2i> _5tk: Sao không gõ tiếng việt zề?
<_5tk> n2i, VIQR
<_5tk> co`n ke^u ca ca'i gi`
<_5tk> Nam_Son: :-)
 * _5tk ta't n2i
<n2i> ặc ặc
<t8ax> VIQR.. ai hồi xa xưa mà biết IRC mới đọc nỗi =))
<_5tk> gio` van the ma`
<t8ax> :D
 * _5tk gnoi do.c lai.i may ca'i mailing cua VietLUG
<_5tk> van hieu binh thuong
<_5tk> :D
 * t8ax đọc cũng hiểu bình thường, ko hiểu bậy =))
<Nam_Son> OK nhưng vậy fedora nó kích hoạt root phải không
<Nam_Son> _5tk: có thể mình chưa biết nhiều thứ nên cần học hỏi nhiều hơn
<Nam_Son> nhưng theo thông tin mình đọc trên mạng thì dòng redhat bảo mật hơn debian
<_5tk> du` mo'i tham gia community hon 1 na(m, tu` lu'c Unicode da thi.nh ha`nh
<_5tk> D
<Nam_Son> :Psao không chuyển qua unicode đi
<_5tk> t8ax: /me toa`n do.c o+? truo`ng tha`nh......
<_5tk> =))
<t8ax> ở chuồng =))
<Nam_Son> VIQR bây giờ lỗi thời rồi
<_5tk> Nam_Son: a`, mo'i ta.o account mo'i
<t8ax> giờ đâu đâu cũng unicode :-s
<_5tk> chua chi?nh SCIm torng .bashrc
<_5tk> chu+a ca^'u hi`nh cho SCIM trong .bashrc ne^n chua go~ dc
<_5tk> Nam_Son: u`m, nhi`n chung la` tru` Ubuntu ra
<_5tk> ca'c distro lo'n kha'c de^`u ta.o root
<_5tk> co`n sudoer la` chuyen nguo`i du`ng tu. lo
<_5tk> chi co Debian la no cho phep lua chon
<_5tk> tao root roi tao user thuo`ng
<_5tk> hay la tao luon sudoer co the sudo le^n root,
<_5tk> y' la` trong qua' tri`nh ca`i dat
<Nam_Son> _5tk: ok hiểu rồi thanks
<Nam_Son> _5tk: bây giờ mình rất ngán chuyển Distro khác vì thấy mỗi cái đều lạ hết
<_5tk> ne^'u co' tho`i gian thi` ne^n thu?
 * _5tk cu~ng tu`ng nga.i ne^n du`ng Ubuntu tu` 7.04 den 8.10
<Nam_Son> nhưng thấy cũng ko có ích lắm
<_5tk> kho^ng da'm thu? ca'i an`o he^'t
<_5tk> a` nha^`m
<Nam_Son> ?
<_5tk> 7.10 de^'n 9.04
<Nam_Son> ko
<Nam_Son> không phải nói các phiên bản của U
<Nam_Son> mà nói các Distro
<_5tk> u`
<_5tk> thi` /me dang noi vay ma`
 * _5tk cu~ng tu`ng nga.i doi distros
<_5tk> ne^n du`ng luo^n mo^.t ma.ch tu` 7.10 de^n 9.04
<Nam_Son> thấy thử distro cũng ko có ích lắm
<_5tk> de^'n khi 9.10 ra tha^'y cha'n qua' di thu tu`m lum
<_5tk> sau cu`ng mo'i tha^'y ca'i nao` that su phu` ho.p
<_5tk> Nam_Son: u`
<Nam_Son> thử distro chủ yếu xem cái nào thích hợp với mình thì xài thôi
<Nam_Son> chứ xài nhiều distro 1 lúc không phải là một sáng kiến hay
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: ;))
<_5tk> Nam_Son: du'ng ro6`i
 * _Tux_ bóp trym _5tk 
<Nam_Son> O:-)mà thấy có nguy cơ bị mất dữ liệu rất cao
<_5tk> _Tux_: gi` vay _Tux_
<_5tk> mo'i va`o da~ bop trym la` sao
<_5tk> the`m la'm roi sao
<_5tk> Nam_Son: khong han
<_Tux_> _5tk: vào từ đời nào rồi nhá :))
<_5tk> co`n tu`y
<_Tux_> _5tk: bóp cho khỏi chém gió newbie
<_5tk> chem gio newbie cai gi`
 * _Tux_ chém thế người ta đi hết thì sao
<t8ax> nãy giờ thấy _5tk hấp diêm Nam_Son mà mình ko dám nói :(
<Nam_Son> 8-)đâu có đâu
<Nam_Son> mình ko biết
<Nam_Son> hoặc hiểu sai
<Nam_Son> người khác chỉ
<Nam_Son> mình phải cám ơn chứ^^
<_5tk> tho^i, to' ru;t lui
<t8ax> chứ ko fải nãy giờ nóng trong ng` mà ko dám nói àh =))
<_5tk> > t8ax _Tux_
<Nam_Son> ;-)Có gì mà nóng
<t8ax> _5tk: nói tiếp đi, cho đỡ trống room :D
<_5tk> coi bo^. mindset cu?a ubuntu truo'c gio` va^~n the^' va` se~ luo^n nhu the^'
 * _Tux_ _5tk mà đè thì cả _Tux_ + Nam_Son + t8ax cũng bẹp =))
 * t8ax nãy giờ cũng ngồi đọc mặc dù ko hiểu gì :D
<Nam_Son> ai mà không có lúc sai
<_5tk> va` no'i chung la khong ho.p vo'i mie^`n
<Nam_Son> _5tk: mình đâu có nói gì đâu
<_5tk> Nam_Son: dau
<_5tk> dang noi t8ax va _Tux_
<_5tk> L-)
<_5tk> :-)
<Nam_Son> O:-)Kệ họ đi
<Nam_Son> 2 người đó
<Nam_Son> ưa  cà rởn mà
<_5tk> tro`i
<_5tk> co' ai da~ va`o IRC
<Nam_Son> ?
<_5tk> ma` kho^ng  ca` ro~n kho^ng Nam_Son =)) =))
<t8ax> mindset nghĩa là gì :|
<Nam_Son> ?
<_5tk> Nam_Son: IRC la` de^? che'm gio'
<_5tk> ma`
<_5tk> t8ax: nha^`m
<_5tk> mindsex
<Nam_Son> _5tk: ko hẳn
<_5tk> sai chi'nh ta
<Nam_Son> ^^
<t8ax> vậy mindsex nghĩa là gì :|
<_5tk> trong mind co
<t8ax> bộ mặt mindsex :-s
<_5tk> trong mind chi? nghi~ de^'n sex thi` go.i la` mindsex =))
<Nam_Son> O:-)
<Nam_Son> _5tk: 7. vậy là sử dụng U lâu rồi nhỉ
<Nam_Son> tớ thì chỉ mới bắt đầu sử dụng U hồi tháng 10
<Nam_Son> lúc đó cài bản 10.4 bửa 11/10 bon chen up lên 10.10 thôi
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: đi ngủ rồi hả
<_5tk> _5tk: to' du`ng ubuntu de^'n 9.04 thi` bo?  ha(/n
<_5tk> ha(?n
<Nam_Son> _5tk: vậy hiện giờ dùng distro gì
<_5tk> cho nhu ca^`u ca' nha6n thi` Arch Linux
<Nam_Son> :-DTôi thấy U ổn à
<_5tk> nhu+ng cu~ng nghie^n cu'u the^m Centos, Fedora, Debian
<_5tk> he^'t :D
<_5tk> Nam_Son: no'... kho^ng co`n la` Linux nu~a .... mi`nh tha^'y the^' :-(
<Nam_Son> _5tk: tại sao? Vậy như thế nào mới là linux
<Nam_Son> mình nghỉ U vẫn có những đặc trưng của linux mà
<_5tk> Nam_Son: o? room cu?a u-vn
<_5tk> n'i kieu na`y la` mai mi`nh bi. che'm de.p luo^n :D
<_5tk> thi`...
<_5tk> so+ so+ la` ba^.t le^n xong
<_5tk> kho^ng bie^'t ca'ch ca^'u hi`nh the^' na`o luo^n...
<_5tk> ne^'u chi? no'i lo'p vo? ngoa`i nhu KDE hay GNOME thi` kho^ng no'i
<_5tk> vi` KDE chang ha.n, tren Windows, Mac, Linux, BSD gi` cu~ng co' cach cau hi`nh gio'ng gio'ng nhau :D
<_5tk> tho^i
<Nam_Son> :-/
<_5tk> da`ng na`o cu~ng.... Linux kernel
<_5tk> ha' ha'
<_5tk> _Tux_: em di day
<_5tk> de anh khoi buc mi`nh
<_5tk> tha`ng anti-ubuntu va`o day pha
<_5tk> ;))
<Nam_Son> O:-)
#ubuntu-vn 2010-12-01
<vubuntor551> Lokiheero_0:
<vubuntor551> hi
<vubuntor551> con gà gáy té le té le sáng rồi ai ơi
<vubuntor551> gà gáy té le té le sáng rồi ai ời
<vubuntor551> :D
<dungwd> tại sao không có 1 distro cho người việt nhỉ,
<kid__> ?
 * Nam_Son Forbidden  You don't have permission to access /dkmh/ on this server. cai server no bao nhu vay minh phai lam sao day
 * Nam_Son trong khi day la may noi bo:(
 * Nam_Son co cach nao vo khi server ubuntu no  Forbidden ko?
<Nam_Son> nobawk: ?
<Nam_Son> nobawk: Apache/2.0.59 (Win32) PHP/4.4.4 Server at dkmh2.ctu.edu.vn Port 80
<nobawk> Nam_Son: xem lai permission
<Nam_Son> nobawk: permission la gi
<nobawk> Nam_Son: permission cua? cai' thu muc. kia
<nobawk> Nam_Son: lien he. voi' administrator
<Nam_Son> nobawk: hix
<nobawk> Nam_Son: neu' la` admin luon thi` pha' di :))
<Nam_Son> nobawk: chi la user:student thoi lam sao ma pha
<Nam_Son> nobawk: cai server U no bi sao ay:(
<nobawk> Nam_Son: thế thì cứ lôi admin ra mà chửi thôi :))
<nobawk> Nam_Son: kia là server windows mà?
<nobawk> U đâu?
<vubuntor949> các bạn ơi
<Nam_Son> nobawk: Apache/2.2.14 (Ubuntu) Server at dkmh3.ctu.edu.vn Port 80
<Nam_Son> ne
<Nam_Son> cai do ko phai U la gi
<vubuntor949> trong ibus làm sao chuyển kiểu gõ ra VNI, xài telex ko quen lắm
<Nam_Son> Forbidden  You don't have permission to access /dkmh/ on this server.
<nobawk> 08:56 <Nam_Son> nobawk: Apache/2.0.59 (Win32) PHP/4.4.4 Server at dkmh2.ctu.edu.vn Port 80
<nobawk> Nam_Son: thế cái gì đây?
<nobawk> Nam_Son: cái kia nó nói rõ rồi
<nobawk> Nam_Son: you don't have permission
<nobawk> -> chửi thằng admin :3
 * Nam_Son chui dang bi duoi hoc ha xui bay
<nobawk> :3
<nobawk> Nam_Son: thế thôi ráng chờ bao h admin phát hiện ra :P
<vubuntor949> hú hú
<vubuntor949> ai cho mình hỏi làm sao gõ kiểu VNI bằng ibus unikey với
<dungwd> trên console dùng cái nào thay cho Synaptic vậy?
<nobawk> dungwd: aptitude
<vubuntor093> cho mình hỏi Ubuntu định kỳ bao lâu sẽ có bản update
<C4NoC> :-/
<vubuntor610> hinh nhu ra phien ban moi se co up
<vubuntor610> hinh nhu 6thang ra mot ban moi thi phai
<vubuntor610> co dung khong may anh sao khong ai phan bat vay
<vubuntor610> =))
<C4NoC> 6 tháng
<C4NoC> lên trang chủ nó mà đọc
<dungwd> Mandrake Linux thì có miễn phí không? Khác gì so với Ubuntu
<C4NoC> dungwd: xài đi thì biết
<dungwd> hix
<dungwd> để xài xong rồi hỏi nha
<dungwd> :D
<vubuntor610> hoi vi
<vubuntor610> cho em hoi khi dang nhap vao minh muon  cau thong bao ra nhin choi d ck
<vubuntor610> hien thong bao gi do
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> gõ tv đi
<vubuntor610> vậy hả
<vubuntor610> mà em muốn khi đăng nhập thành công hiện ra câu thông báo gì đó
<dungwd> lệnh trên Ubuntu có dùng dc trên các Distro khác không?
<C4NoC> hầu hết
<dungwd> ví dụ apt-get
<C4NoC> debian base
<dungwd> vậy trên Redhat thì sao
<dungwd> Redhat, Fedora, CentOS, SuSE or Mandrake Linux
<dungwd> 5 cái này là giống nhau phải không?
<C4NoC> giống
<dungwd> tại sao người ta bảo cái này mạnh hơn cái kia
<dungwd> vậy mình dựa vào đâu để phân biệt mạnh, yếu
<C4NoC> chả có cái nào mạnh hơn
<C4NoC> tùy vào cách sử dụng
<C4NoC> mục đích
<dungwd> vậy nếu tôi dùng Ubuntu Server, tôi biết cấu hình mọi loại dịch vụ thì cũng chạy tốt như SuSE không?
 * voldemort248 ngáp
<C4NoC> dungwd: tất nhiên
<voldemort248> linux giống nhau phần nhiều thui,
<dungwd> C4NoC: thanks nha
<voldemort248> vững cái này chuyển sang cái khác nắm vững nhanh hơn học
<voldemort248> vũng u sang suse sẽ nắm suse nhanh hơng học suse từ đầu
<dungwd> vậy tại sao phải có suse nữa
<dungwd> nếu như U đã làm dc mọi chuyện rồi
<C4NoC> có 1 vài cái khác
<C4NoC> mỗi thằng tự bổ sung, chỉnh sửa theo ý nó
<voldemort248> suse làm với mục đích của suse,  tưong thích với phân cứng của novel tốt hơn
<dungwd> Vậy thằng Mandrake  thì sao?
<voldemort248> novell cũng giống như ibm, sun vậy có vài thứ phát triển riêng
<dungwd> Bản Desktop của Mandrake  lên đến 4GB
<voldemort248> mandrake mang lại sự tiện lợi tối đa cho người dùng cuôi > nó rất k0 ổn định
<dungwd> Nếu cài Desktop cho người dùng cuối thì nên chọn cái nào?
<dungwd> U or M
<voldemort248> ubuntu đi
<dungwd> Tôi cũng nghĩ vậy
<dungwd> Vì U nhẹ
<voldemort248> ubuntu, mind, pinguy vì nó nhẹ, ổn định, dễ dùng :D
<voldemort248> và u, mind, pinguy thì nó đều base trên ubuntu
<dungwd> có cách nào tích hợp gói cài đặt vào trong ISO luôn không?
<vubuntor149> rồi câu thông bao
<vubuntor149> anh nao chi em di
<vubuntor149> anh khanh Æ¡i
<dungwd> Tại sao trong các phần mềm của linux, hay chữ Unix
<dungwd> hay xuất hiện chữ Unix
<_Tux_> clgt ?
<Nam_Son> dungwd: đơn giản vì linux xuất phát từ unix
<Nam_Son> .g lịch sử linux
<bkphenny> Nam_Son: http://vi.wikipedia.org/wiki/L%E1%BB%8Bch_s%E1%BB%AD_Linux
<bksupybot> Title: Lịch sử Linux – Wikipedia tiếng Việt (at vi.wikipedia.org)
 * Nam_Son tôi dùng 1 số chương trình trong wine và sử dụng ibus-unikey nhưng các chương trình troh wine tôi ko thể nào rõ tiếng việt được cách khắc phục
<Nam_Son> O:-)nếu có gõ được đều bị mã hóa
 * Nam_Son ?
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: ?
 * Nam_Son không ai giúp à?:(
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: 8-)
<vubuntor480> Alo
<vubuntor480> Cho E hoi voi
<vubuntor480> Cac anh chi oi
<vubuntor480> E muon thoat tien trinh dang cai dat thi lam the nao?
<C4NoC> là sao?
<vubuntor480> VD
<vubuntor480> E dang cai dat 1 goi' *.taz.gz
<vubuntor480> nhung ma doi mai no khong xong
<vubuntor480> Gio E muon huy thi E dung lenh gi
<vubuntor480> E cai tren Soft center
<C4NoC> cài gì thì lên software center tìm
<C4NoC> tar.gz làm gì cho mệt?
<vubuntor480> Y' E la`
<vubuntor480> Dang cai tren do'
<vubuntor480> Nhung ma doi ca ngay roi
<vubuntor480> no khong xong
<C4NoC> vubuntor480: tắt nó đi
<vubuntor480> Khong cai duoc cai khac
<vubuntor480> Tat bang niem tin ah
<vubuntor480> Khong tat duoc thi E moi can hoi bang Terminal
<vubuntor480> Tren Gnome khong tat duoc
<vubuntor480> C4NoC: the nao bac
<vubuntor480> giup E vu nay dc k?
<C4NoC> ps -ef | grep apt-get
<C4NoC> coi nó có pid mấy
<C4NoC> sudo kill -9 PIDID
<C4NoC> thấy số đó vào PIDID
<vubuntor480> no ra cai nay sau khi dung ps -ef .... 10608 10588  0 15:00 pts/1    00:00:00 grep --color=auto apt-get
<vubuntor480> tiep theo the nao
<vubuntor480> Chiu.
<C4NoC> có chừng đó thôi hả?
<vubuntor480> do thui
<C4NoC> paste lên chính xác xem
<C4NoC> !paste | vubuntor480
<ubot2> vubuntor480: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor480> ac
<vubuntor480> Co chung do thoi
<vubuntor480> lam gi con j nua~
<vubuntor480> http://paste.ubuntu.com/538563/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor480> Xem ho E cai'
<Nam_Son> .g  tiếng việt trong wine
<bkphenny> Nam_Son: http://vn.myblog.yahoo.com/xicatrist-huy/article?mid=91
<bksupybot> Title: Gõ tiếng Việt trong Wine - Kí ức tuổi trẻ - xHuy8x - Yahoo! 360plus (at vn.myblog.yahoo.com)
<vubuntor141> cac bac oi co cach nao luon chay scim-unikey khi khoi dong ubuntu khong ? chi em voi
<vubuntor141> moi khi log out hay khoi dong may lai thi scim-unikey lai bi mat
<vubuntor480> http://paste.ubuntu.com/538563/
<vubuntor480> http://paste.ubuntu.com/538563/
<vubuntor480> http://paste.ubuntu.com/538563/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor480> http://paste.ubuntu.com/538563/
<vubuntor141> em ga qua . khong biet may lenh gui qua de lam gi ?
<C4NoC> vubuntor480: ps -ef | grep dpkg
<vubuntor480> sac
<vubuntor480> http://paste.ubuntu.com/538567/
<vubuntor480> http://paste.ubuntu.com/538567/
<vubuntor480> http://paste.ubuntu.com/538567/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<C4NoC> đó
<C4NoC> kill 2 cái đó đi
<C4NoC> sudo kill -9 9076
<C4NoC> sudo kill -9 9101
<vubuntor480> tks
<dungwd> mình muốn add các gói mình hay dùng vào file ISO luôn bằng cách nào?
<_Tux_> dungwd: nghiên cứu cách tùy biến 1 bản Ubuntu xem
<Nam_Son> .g tài liệu về mã nguồn mở
<bkphenny> Nam_Son: http://vi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ph%E1%BA%A7n_m%E1%BB%81m_ngu%E1%BB%93n_m%E1%BB%9F
<bksupybot> Title: Phần mềm nguồn mở – Wikipedia tiếng Việt (at vi.wikipedia.org)
<Nam_Son> .g Shell-Exercise
<bkphenny> Nam_Son: http://gk12calbio.berkeley.edu/lessons/less_limpets.html
<bksupybot> Title: Lessons: Limpet Shell Exercise (at gk12calbio.berkeley.edu)
<ducgiang_8888> lai ngoi treu con bot do ah!
 * Nam_Son sorry vì bung link trên đây vì tìm tài liệu qua bot nhanh hơn
<Nam_Son> ducgiang_8888: rãnh đâu đi trêu bot
<ducgiang_8888> hi! nhanh hon google ah?
<Nam_Son> ducgiang_8888: thử đi rồi biết
<ducgiang_8888> lau dau thay co nguoi khen con bot do
<t8ax> =))
<ducgiang_8888> hinh nhu co cai addon cho firefox ay
<ducgiang_8888> no seach cung tien va nhanh lam
<geminious> _Tux_: nayf
<ducgiang_8888> len forum tim xem
<geminious> _Tux_: nếu nhóm thì sẽ làm việc ở đâu đc nhỉ
<ducgiang_8888> geminious: hi hi dong chi
<ducgiang_8888> hien minh dang l nguoi dam nhiem cai trang chu day
<geminious> ủa vậy à
<ducgiang_8888> uh
<geminious> ducgiang_8888: hê lô đồng chí :))
<ducgiang_8888> cung moi nhan thoi
<ducgiang_8888> nhung cung chua viet bai nao
<geminious> hu vấn đề bi h là nếu làm nhóm thì chỗ chung để hoạt động ở đâu bi h
<ducgiang_8888> doc bai cua ban thay xau ho qua
<geminious> như kiểu thông báo các thứu cho mọi người
<ducgiang_8888> google grup
<ducgiang_8888> the la on
<geminious> ducgiang_8888: nó sắp đóng cửa roài
<ducgiang_8888> cai do dung rat tien
<ducgiang_8888> the ah?
<geminious> nhóm làm việc của mình cũng có group mà
<ducgiang_8888> vay thi kho khan do
<geminious> đợt này nó thông báo sắp đóng roài
<ducgiang_8888> la nhi? sao toi cha thay no thong bao gi ca the?
<ducgiang_8888> cung dng lam chu may cai grup
<geminious> nó ch bị đóng cửa upload và page đấy
<geminious> bi h chỉ rút xuống còn mỗi cái discuss thôi
<geminious> hồi trc có thông báo khuyến cáo nên chuyển sang google site
<ducgiang_8888> neu khong thi chi can tao cai topic roi len day ban thoi
<ducgiang_8888> khi nao can online thi muon may cai irc len hop cung duoc
<ducgiang_8888> vi dien dan minh co may cai irc vat khong ma
 * Nam_Son cho hỏi cách khắc phục tiếng việt trong wine như thế nào
<geminious> Nam_Son: the no bi lam sao
<ducgiang_8888> Nam_Son: go tieng viet vo do ay ha? de lam gi the?
<Nam_Son> xài ibus-unikey
<geminious> ducgiang_8888: thees có gì bạn vào nhóm luôn :))
<ducgiang_8888> doi font la no hien thi ngon ma
<Nam_Son> gõ telex
<Nam_Son> xài photoshop
<Nam_Son> fotable
<Nam_Son> đánh tiếng việt
<Nam_Son> nó bị mã hóa
<Nam_Son> hoặc là đánh ko được
<RCua> :-\
<t8ax> Dịch bởi: geminious :o
<geminious> mã ra cái gì
<vubuntor775> ???
<geminious> t8ax: /me mới thầu cái trang chủ :))
 * t8ax nhìn geminious với ánh mắt hâm mộ
<ducgiang_8888> geminious: h minh co viec phai di roi! co gi noi chuyen sau nhe!
<Nam_Son> :-/đánh ko được luôn
<Nam_Son> phải tắt
<Nam_Son> ibus
<Nam_Son> mới gõ văn bản được
<Nam_Son> chỉ tội là tiếng anh
<vubuntor775> de cai 1 phan mem ung dung trong Ubuntu thi lam sao vay?MInh co phai download phan mem do ve hok?
<geminious> vubuntor775: ban vao software center trong menu chinh y
<t8ax> vubuntor775: cụ thể là phần mềm gì? bạn có thể vào Ubuntu Software Center để kiếm rồi cài cho đơn giản
<geminious> trong do ban co the tim thoai mai
<vubuntor775> C or C# gi do cung duoc
<geminious> c# là hàng của M$ độc quyền
<geminious> ko xài trong linux được
<Nam_Son> :Pchỉ tội thiếu game thôi game U ít được phát triển quá
<Nam_Son> :Pchỉ có C++ thôi
<geminious> Nam_Son:  gõ tiếng việt trong ảnh ý hả
<vubuntor775> uh
<Nam_Son> geminious: đúng
<vubuntor775> C/C++ cung duoc
<Nam_Son> và cái dreamver của mình cũng ko được
<Nam_Son> .g cài C và C++ trong ubuntu
<bkphenny> Nam_Son: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=12081&start=10
<bksupybot> Title: Help cài đặt để Lập trình C/C++ trên ubuntu - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<geminious> .g lỗi bộ gõ tiếng việt trong Wine
<bkphenny> geminious: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=85&t=9270
<bksupybot> Title: ibus 1.3 bị lỗi không hiện ký tự khi gõ dùng Vietnam Input - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
 * t8ax này geminious
<t8ax> flash của Chrome ngon hơn FF à?
<geminious> yep
<geminious> chrome có flash built-in
<geminious> ff chỉ là plugin thôi
<t8ax> ngon hơn chỗ nào?
<t8ax> ngốn Ram hơn àh ;)
<geminious> ko :))
<t8ax> cụ thể tý đi ;;)
<geminious> chạy thì như nhau nhg flash của chrome được update liên tục hơn
<t8ax> vậy cũng ko có gì khác :-s
<geminious> với cả chrome có flash ở sẵn bên trong rồi
<geminious> đã được adobe vs google kiểm tra kỹ lưỡng rồi
<geminious> nên ko bị mấy lỗi như ở ff
<geminious> :))
<t8ax> :D
 * Nam_Son đi mum mum bb mọi người
<geminious> mình vừa ăn mì gói xong :-<
<Nam_Son> geminious: ăn mì gói coi chừng thành sợi mì thì tiêu
<geminious> hic cả ngày hnay 1 bát xôi vs 2 bát mì
<Nam_Son> hehe
<Nam_Son> geminious: phải thâm phục bạn bạn tiết kiệm quá:)
<Nam_Son> thôi biến
<t8ax> teo ng` ko sao.. nó teo thằng em thì..
<geminious> có mỗi hnay ăn mì thôi mà :))
<Away|Nam_Son> t8ax: chuyên nói .... pó tay:)
<t8ax> reboot
<t8ax> 3 ngày liên tục update.. sợ quá :(
<vubuntor634> hic hic
<vubuntor634> Cai bai http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=12081&sid=a4eec12cdce5332a689c2fa1d2795692 nay chang noi gi cach cai dat ca toan sapm hok ah?
<bksupybot> Title: Help cài đặt để Lập trình C/C++ trên ubuntu - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor634> bai do co noi gi dau
<vubuntor634> toan tranh cai gi dau hok ah
<vubuntor634> trong Hop thoai Ubuntu SoftWare Center nen danh' chu~ gi vao de xuat hien phan mem C/C++ bay gio?
<C4NoC> vô lập trình á
<C4NoC> programming
<vubuntor634> ??????????????
<vubuntor634> sao hok co ai giup ca vay>
<Nam_Son> .g cài đặt Joomla
<bkphenny> Nam_Son: http://vinaora.com/joomla/cai-dat-joomla.html
<bksupybot> Title: Cài đặt Joomla! (at vinaora.com)
<Nam_Son> .g cài đặt Joomla trên linux
<bkphenny> Nam_Son: http://forum.joomla.org/viewtopic.php?t=66125
<bksupybot> Title: Joomla! View topic - Cài đặt Joomla và XAMPP 1.5.3 trên Linux (at forum.joomla.org)
<n2i> Cài lamp vào, tải joomla về cài thôi
<Nam_Son> :-/ok
<Nam_Son> n2i: cài lamp?
<Nam_Son> n2i: hình như cài apache2
<Nam_Son> mysql
<Nam_Son> php
<Nam_Son> phpmyadmin
<Nam_Son> là ok phải ko
<n2i> uhm
<Nam_Son> :Pđể vô synaptic cài mấy gói đó:)
<n2i> vào synaptic, edit/mark package ... ấy
<n2i> trong ấy có lamp
<Nam_Son> :)lamp là gì
<Nam_Son> mình chỉ biết EasyPHP
<Nam_Son> xampp thôi
<n2i> lamp khác xamp mỗi chữ cái đầu
<n2i> cứ vào đó cài và làm theo hướng dẫn :))
<Nam_Son> :-/đang cài apache2 rồi:(
<n2i> không thì đây cũng có tut(chưa test)
<Nam_Son> n2i: tut là gì
<n2i> tutoorial
<n2i> tutorial
<Nam_Son> uhm cám ơn
<Nam_Son> đang làm thương mại điện tử
<Nam_Son> :-DBằng Joomla^^
<Nam_Son> n2i: sẵn hỏi bạn có cái template của Joomla nào ko
<n2i> cũng không có, lâu không vọc rồi, nhưng google thì chắc là có
<n2i> thấy mấy cái của nó đó xài đỡ
<Nam_Son> .g temlate Joomla  eCommerce
<bkphenny> Nam_Son: http://www.bestofjoomla.com/
<bksupybot> Title: Best of Joomla! The #1 joomla templates, resources, extensions and hosting (at www.bestofjoomla.com)
<n2i> http://www.joomla24.com/
<bksupybot> Title: More Than 3100 Free Joomla CMS Templates (at www.joomla24.com)
<Nam_Son> n2i: trang đó toàn template trang tin tức thôi:(
<n2i> 3100 cơ mà, xem hết chưa? :))
<Nam_Son> :-[Cái dạng nó vậy
<Nam_Son> Joomla có 2 dạng
<Nam_Son> thương mại điện tử
<n2i> hay là đây? http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2009/04/11/20-beautiful-free-and-commercial-joomla-templates/
<Nam_Son> với tin tức
<bksupybot> Title: 35 Beautiful Commercial And Free Joomla Templates - Smashing Magazine (at www.smashingmagazine.com)
<Nam_Son> n2i: ok hay đấy^^
<Nam_Son> n2i: $50
<Nam_Son> n2i: chạy
<geminious> .g rendering not set to zero problem
<bkphenny> geminious: http://www.gamedev.net/community/forums/topic.asp?topic_id=539126
<bksupybot> Title: Render to texture problems. - GameDev.Net Discussion Forums (at www.gamedev.net)
<vubuntor363> scim-unikey không thể gõ trên các ứng dụng Flash của web cũng như các ứng dụng Flash(SWF),games...!khi đó scim-anthy hay scim-m17n(dùng các bộ gõ ngôn ngữ khác) vẫn bình thường!
<t8ax> dùng ibus-unikey cho lành :D
<geminious> .g init unreadahead main process
<bkphenny> geminious: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/542639
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 542639 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "10.04 crashed during boot (wrong disply resolution) (affects: 1) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<bksupybot> Title: Bug #542639 in xorg-server (Ubuntu): “10.04 crashed during boot (wrong disply resolution)” (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 542639 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "10.04 crashed during boot (wrong disply resolution) (affects: 1) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/542639
<bksupybot> Title: Bug #542639 in xorg-server (Ubuntu): “10.04 crashed during boot (wrong disply resolution)” (at launchpad.net)
<geminious> ơ có con ubot từ bao h thế
<vubuntor363> ibus thì khi gõ password,nó bị hiện ra hết ở những chỗ có nguyên âm và phụ âm d..
<vubuntor363> mấy bots bk này phiền quá
<geminious> tốt nhất là lúc đấy nên tắt ibus đi
<geminious> mình cũng thấy phiền cái đoạn ý lắm
<geminious> :))
<geminious> cả lúc gõ địa chỉ web nữa
<vubuntor363> Đang chờ  có ai đó cho phép tắt preedit embed
<t8ax> ibus-unikey gõ password ko hiện
<t8ax> ibus- Go tieng viet thì hiện
<t8ax> :D
<vubuntor363> Ibus hình như chưa test thử ứng dụng Flash
<geminious> đâu xem nào
<geminious> gửi trang đó đây
<t8ax> mà game hay flash gõ TV chi :|
<geminious> flash kể cả win cũng ít khi xài tiếng việt lắm :))
<vubuntor363> đã bảo ibus nó  hiện các nguyên âm a e u i o y
<geminious> t8ax: dungf U bản nào ?
<t8ax> 10.10
<geminious> khởi động có bị cái lỗi rendering not set to zero ko
<t8ax> nâu boi
<t8ax> vubuntor363: hiện nguyên âm? là sao nhỉ?
<vubuntor363> ví dụ gõ password
<vubuntor363> các phụ âm đều hide
<t8ax> ý là muốn gõ pass có dấu hả ;)
<vubuntor363> chỉ các nguyên âm a e u i o y có khả năng thêm dấu là nó hiện ra cùng với việc nó bị gạch dưới
<geminious> thực ra là chỗ nào ibus chuẩn bị bỏ dấu thì nó sẽ hiện lên bạn ah
<geminious> cái chỗ mà có gạch chân ý
<t8ax> bật = phím tắt mấy hồi :D
<vubuntor363> ôi,sao phiền thế...cứ bật tắt bật tắt
<geminious> uh mình cũng đồng quan điểm với bạn :-<
<geminious> nhg mình ko bị password :))
<geminious> mình bị lúc gõ url :))
<t8ax> bực cái chỗ gạch chân thôi :D
<t8ax> nhưng dùng nhiều cũng quen
<vubuntor363> =))
<t8ax> còn phím tắt thì chả có gì phàn nàn :D
<vubuntor363> gõ mà quên commit thế là gõ lại
<vubuntor363> Mọi thứ về ibus đều đỉnh chỉ trừ Preedit
<t8ax> gõ tiếng Việt
<t8ax> có từ nào dài đâu?
<vubuntor363> url đấy
<t8ax> sau mỗi dấu .
<t8ax> là nó tự ngắt rồi :D
<t8ax> vd gõ www.google.com.vn
<vubuntor363> có thói quen Ctrl-enter
<t8ax> nó ngắt đến 4 lần rồi :D
<vubuntor363> và dùng bookmark
<t8ax> ko thì gõ url lại tắt ibus đi :)
 * t8ax gán phím tắt Ctrl Shift
<vubuntor363> vừa click chuột vô bookmark ở Address là nó bây luôn
<geminious> giời ạ :))
<vubuntor363> chỉ chán dùng chức năng đoán từ thông minh...mình mà quên kiểm tra là nó ra từ khác...commit send 1 cái là ngu người luôn
<vubuntor143> e chưa dùng bao h
<vubuntor143> muốn cài đặt nhưng máy cấu hình thấp
<geminious> máy cấu hình thấp càng nên cài e ạ
<vubuntor143> thế Ubuntu này dùng có khó ko ạ
<geminious> k khó lắm
<geminious> chỉ khác thôi e ah
<vubuntor143> phải dùng lệnh ạ'
<geminious> ko có đồ họa rồi
<vubuntor143> dạ
<vubuntor143> đồ họa là sao
<geminious> à nghĩa là giống win đó
<geminious> ^^
<vubuntor143> tức là điều khiển ko bằng hình ảnh trực quan
<vubuntor143> mà chỉ toàn lệnh
<geminious> ko em ah
<t8ax> sao ai cũng nghĩ dùng Ubuntu là lệnh nhỉ
<geminious> vẫn có nút bấm menu các kiểu
 * t8ax chả bao giờ dùng lệnh =))
<geminious> y nhÆ° win
<geminious> yên tâm
<n2i> geminious: hơn Win! :))
<vubuntor143> e thấy thày dạy nói dùng nó thì hỗ trợ lập trình
<vubuntor143> có phải ko ạ
<vubuntor143> e năm 1
<n2i> vubuntor143: Ông thầy chưa biết Linux!
<geminious> e học IT à
<vubuntor143> vâng
<vubuntor232> em cai scim vao danh chu
<geminious> máy em thế nào ?
<vubuntor143> ông bảo tìm cài HDH Linux mà dùng
<t8ax> dạ core i7 thôi ạh
<vubuntor232> ma nhan alt space
<n2i> t8ax: Té lên té xuống mấy lần luôn đó!
<vubuntor143> core i7 thôi ạ
<vubuntor232> khong hien
<vubuntor143> hic
<t8ax> =))
<vubuntor232> co ai giup em
<t8ax> vubuntor232: chỉnh lại phím tắt trong scim thử?
<geminious> 143 nó xạo đấy em :))
<vubuntor232> chinh roi
<geminious> đừng tin :))
<vubuntor232> nhan alt space ma
<vubuntor232> no danh talex
<vubuntor143> anh em dùng Ubuntu có hay hem
<t8ax> vubuntor232: scim có hiện hình ở tray system chưa?
<vubuntor143> nói cho e với
<n2i> quá hay!
<vubuntor232> roi
<vubuntor143> e cài choiw
<geminious> nó có cái hay riêng của nó ;))
<t8ax> vubuntor143: hay là do bạn tự quyết định chứ :)
<vubuntor143> chả hiểu
<geminious> nếu máy em dual boot được thì nên dual
<vubuntor143> e chưa dùng bao h
 * vubuntor363 sao trước giờ xài cái Icon của scim ko hiện ngay systray...>.<
<vubuntor143> :(
<t8ax> vubuntor363: thêm vào :D
<vubuntor232> sao cho go vini
<vubuntor363> =)) đã thêm rồi t8ax vẫn vậy à
<geminious> 143: cấu hình máy em thế nào
<vubuntor363> và cứ thế ta xài như thế này
<t8ax> vubuntor363: thế ko biết, cài có scim 1 lần :D
<t8ax> .g bộ gõ Vni cho ubuntu
<bkphenny> t8ax: http://vi.wikipedia.org/wiki/B%E1%BB%99_g%C3%B5_ti%E1%BA%BFng_Vi%E1%BB%87t
<bksupybot> Title: Bộ gõ tiếng Việt – Wikipedia tiếng Việt (at vi.wikipedia.org)
<t8ax> geminious: core i7 anh ạh :(
<vubuntor143> i7 còn đòi hỏi
<vubuntor363> giờ Blubuntu đã dc Stable Beta rồi >:)
<t8ax> vubuntor143: cấu hình máy bạn như thế nào? bạn geminious hỏi bạn mà =))
<vubuntor143> :-?
<vubuntor232> noi nhu khong
<vubuntor363> ý nhầm...Lubuntu
<vubuntor232> xai 10.10 kho qua
<vubuntor363> http://vi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lubuntu
<n2i> chạy luôn là sao  nhỉ?
<bksupybot> Title: Lubuntu – Wikipedia tiếng Việt (at vi.wikipedia.org)
<geminious> 363: chuẩn bị cho ra mắt Ubuntu Light nữa cơ ;)
<geminious> 363: đang viết bài giới thiệu về nó đây
 * geminious để quạt thổi thẳng vào lap ---> temp 38oC
<vubuntor363> hình như nó là Lubuntu
<vubuntor363> =))
<n2i> geminious: 38oC?
<t8ax> temp xem ở đâu vậy :(
<vubuntor363> chơi nguyên cái quạt công nghiệp vào lap,bt nó hơn 70C,quất vào nó 40C
<geminious> uh chính là nó đấy :))
<geminious> mình xài quạt điện cơ 91
<geminious> bé tẹo
<n2i> mình cũng >45oC
<geminious> t8ax: sensors
<vubuntor363> =))
<n2i> thế mà còn quạt
<t8ax> sensors ở mô
<n2i> lạnh quá nó đông lại đó
<vubuntor363> Có khi nào nó lạnh quá bị Freeze như vi khuẩn ko?
<geminious> t8ax: terminal
<geminious> ko bạn ah, chỉ có tay mình bi h đang freeze đây
<t8ax> coi = Systemprofiler and Benmark
<n2i> t8ax: Trong trung tâm phần mềm có mấy cái kìa
<t8ax> 60% :o
<vubuntor363> sao ai cũng xài Vietnamese...mình xài English
<vubuntor520> hey
<geminious> ko có mỗi n2i xài vnm thôi
<n2i> vubuntor363: không hiểu?
<t8ax> ừh ai cũng dùng Vietnamese =))
 * n2i xài vnm là sao?
<t8ax> bạn nói câu nguy hiểm quá :D
<vubuntor520> cài song song thì có sao hem nhỉ
 * geminious là vietnamese đó
<geminious> cài song song không sao cả bạn ah
<geminious> nếu vẫn chưa chắc chắn bạn có thể xài wubi
<vubuntor363> Không...nhưng nếu phân vùng sai thì chịu thôi bạn!
<vubuntor520> tức là dùng nó có chậm đi hem
<vubuntor363> Không
<n2i> không sao, chỉ là thích U hơn nên sẽ bỏ win sớm thôi! :))
<vubuntor363> Nhưng dùng wubi thì sẽ chậm hơn do nó chiếm dung lượng ổ cũng Windows
 * n2i đâu có xài vnm mô! :))
<geminious> 363: yep nhg ai thik thửu nghiệm để vọc thì nên thử kiểu đó trước :))
<n2i> temp: max 55, min 16oC
<vubuntor363> n2i: không xài vnm mà lại hô lên Trung tâm phần mềm chi rứa
<t8ax> http://lh3.ggpht.com/_rYdieyTPZvM/TPVV6zVyMFI/AAAAAAAAAGU/gNChjNnXpMg/19.png ai cũng dùng Vietnamese nhỉ :)
<vubuntor520> wubi là gì ạ
<n2i> cũng có khác gì đâu software center cũng vậy cả mà!
<geminious> t8ax: ko thik cái dock và cái pidgin
 * t8ax đạp geminious
<t8ax> .wk token
<vubuntor363> xài pidgin vì nó thông minh hơn empathy ^^!
<t8ax> .w token
<t8ax> .wiki token
<bkphenny> token — noun: 1. Something serving as an expression of something else; sign, symbol, 2. A keepsake or souvenir — verb: 1. (philosophy) To symbolize or instantiate — adjective: 1. Something or someone serving as an expression of something else, 2. Done as an indication or a pledge; perfunc[...]
<geminious> sao cái sensor nó chỉ đo đc đến 38 thôi nhỉ, hay là nó cũng bị freeze rồi :))
<vubuntor363> =))
<geminious> à xuống 36 rồi
<geminious> :))
<n2i> chắc thế!
<vubuntor363> mở máy lạnh lên nữa
<vubuntor363> =))
<geminious> nhiệt độ của con người là 37,5
<t8ax> của mình 60 :(
<geminious> mà cpu có 36
<geminious> :-SS
<vubuntor363> =))
<vubuntor363> Mở máy lạnh lên,ném quạt công nghiệp vào
<vubuntor363> Đảm bảo
<vubuntor363> dưới 30C
<n2i> geminious: trong proc theo thứ tự làm sao biết cái nào là cái nào?
<geminious> vừa bật thêm cái quạt nữa rồi
 * t8ax lọ mọ lấy tua vít vặn ốc laptop rồi đổ nước vào cho mát..
<geminious> mai mua con cooler master nữa
<vubuntor363> =))
<vubuntor363> Thôi thì cho Nito lỏng vào cho nhanh
<n2i> geminious: mở tủ lạnh ra, nhét vào đó, kéo cái ghế lại gần, thò tay vào mà đánh
<geminious> n2i:  hỏng tủ đó pa
<geminious> tủ lạnh ai cho mở thế
<vubuntor363> n2i: mua nguyên cái thùng container chở đá của mấy bác bỏ đá á...chui vô đó ngồi xài lap =))
<n2i> hơ, thế thì vô đối!
<geminious> không kịp sống cho tớ khi nhìn thấy sensor báo 20
<t8ax> thôi dùng nóng cho quen..
<t8ax> mốt có điều kiện dùng Mac
<t8ax> đỡ bỡ ngỡ =))
<geminious> dùng nóng hại mayus
<t8ax> Mac thì toàn > 60 =))
<vubuntor363> mà ném thế nào vẫn ko quá dc 80C T.T
<geminious> 35 rồi :-SS
<vubuntor363> mún xem thử nó lên Critical 90C như thế nào
<geminious> bốc khói chứ sao :))
<vubuntor363> mình nhớ mình bị khét lẹt 1 cây RAM 1GB
<vubuntor363> lúc đó quên đo Sensors
<n2i> máy /me có khi lên 80
<vubuntor363> bt là 70 duy trì
<geminious> 34 :-SS
<n2i> trong log có ghi mấy thứ đó không nhỉ?
<vubuntor363> chạy game,bench,kéo torrent thì lên 78 80
<vubuntor363> hình như ko có...
<vubuntor363> Xài Kubuntu chắc có ngày cháy máy
<vubuntor363> geminious: khi nào nó xuống dưới 20 thì chụp hình đang lên Forum
<geminious> nói thế chứ bỏ 2 cái quạt ra lên 45 bi h == ><
<n2i> geminious: ghê vậy á?
<geminious> xài U ổ cứng nóng đừng hỏi
<vubuntor363> sao nó thấp dưới 60C dc hay thế
<n2i> Máy chạy gì nặng lắm à?
 * vubuntor363 xài Kubuntu cao lắm cũng 75 lúc bt =.=
<geminious> máy chạy mỗi pidgin thôi
<geminious> bình thường là ~45-50
<geminious> chạy thêm netbean là 55
<vubuntor363> geminious:  xem keo tản nhiệt có hết ko đó...phủi bụi đi!
<geminious> uh chắc mai phải tháo máy
<n2i> ff + youtube = flash: ~55
<geminious> mà tháo lap mệt lắm T_T
<vubuntor363> hầy...chủ nhật này mới tới kỳ vệ sinh máy
 * n2i chưa giám vọc kiểu đó
 * vubuntor363 tháo lap trong vòng 10 phút...!rã hoàn toàn
<vubuntor363> lấp lại trong vòng 20 phút
<geminious> theo thực tế nhận thấy là chạy win mát hơn chạy U
<vubuntor211> cài Ubuntu bằng USB có được hem
<vubuntor363> =.=
<geminious> được em ah
<vubuntor211> mình chưa dùng lần nào
<n2i> Và tốn pin hơn
<vubuntor211> sao lại thế
<vubuntor211> e cài máy bàn
<vubuntor211> :D
<n2i> vubuntor211: USB mà chiến thôi
 * vubuntor363 sao xài win nó luôn bị BSOD,temp cao hơn Ubuntu nhỉ
<geminious> .g cài linux từ usb
<bkphenny> geminious: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/C%C3%A0i_%C4%91%E1%BA%B7t_Ubuntu_t%E1%BB%AB_%C4%91%C4%A9a_USB_di_%C4%91%E1%BB%99ng
<bksupybot> Title: Cài đặt Ubuntu từ đĩa USB di động – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<geminious> cả room thik mỗi mấy con bot :))
<vubuntor363> ghét mỗi mấy con bots
<vubuntor363> =.=
<vubuntor363> @ping
<ubot2> pong
<vubuntor363> ubot2: ê
<vubuntor363> !ure
<ubot2> ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào synaptic, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !synaptic). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<bksupybot> Title: RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<geminious> }ubuntu
<bksupybot> geminious: "ubuntu" : Tuy cá sấu nhưng dáng chuẩn
<vubuntor363> bộ link nào đưa ra nó cũng Type ra thế à
<vubuntor363> =))
<vubuntor363> tự kỷ vãi
<geminious> lúc nào room ko có ai ngồi nghịch bot cũng là một thú vui tao nhã
<vubuntor363> nhớ hùi đó ngồi chửi bots thê lương
<vubuntor363> ubot2: mày là ai
<ubot2> Factoid 'm\xc3\xa0y l\xc3\xa0 ai' not found
<geminious> }cdcmclgt
<vubuntor363> ubot2: hello
<ubot2> Chào mừng bạn đến với kênh hỗ trợ trực tuyến của cộng đồng Ubuntu Việt Nam. Website: http://ubuntu-vn.org. Forum: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Việt Nam | Ubuntu - Linux for Human Beings (at ubuntu-vn.org.)
<vubuntor363> ubot2:  sao mày ngu vậy
<ubot2> vubuntor363: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<geminious> wtf
<geminious> ubot2: i nớp ziu chiu chiu
<ubot2> geminious: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vubuntor363> tới giờ rồi
<geminious> thôi lại ngồi mần java thôi :-<
 * vubuntor363 lại làm kỹ thuật viên bất đắc dĩ
<t8ax> http://fc08.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2010/293/7/1/fsck_the_linux_correction_by_ta_wan-d314ljc.png
<t8ax> òh men ;)
<Tetsu1992|Busy> WTH
<t8ax> }wtf
<GeekComp> Tetsu sinh 92 à
<Tetsu1992|Busy> oh yeah
<Tetsu1992|Busy> và đang học 12
<GeekComp> sặc
<GeekComp> 92 thì hình như học năm nhứt chứ
<Tetsu1992|Busy> em học trễ 1 năm huynh ơi
<GeekComp> ra dzị
<vubuntor387> co ai k?
<vubuntor387> cho minh hoi van de nay chut
<vubuntor387> minh dang co su co
<t8ax> ?
<vubuntor387> k co ai vay ta
<t8ax> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor387> vay cam on cac bac truoc nha..
<vubuntor387> van de la......thoi diem truoc su co thi may chia lam 3 phan vung, sda1 thi cai windows xp, sda2 thi cai ubuntu 10.10, sda3 thi cai kubuntu 10.10
<geminious> làm thế nào để đổi font chữ của netbean nhỉ
<geminious> đổi font của phần mềm ý ko phải font của chỗ soạn thảo
<geminious> :-?
<vubuntor387> ............dang dung thi windows bi su co nen minh phai format o sda1 de cai lai windows xp
<vubuntor387> .......sau khi cai xong thi minh mat grub nen k the khoi dong ubuntu 10.10 va kubuntu 10.10 duoc nua
<nobawk> !grub2
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Grub_2
<nobawk> đọc phần cài lại grub
<bksupybot> Title: Grub 2 – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor387> minh cung da nghien cuu nhung k biet the nao de thiet lap lai grub2 nua
<vubuntor387> tung buoc cu the the nao
<n2i> vubuntor387: nhét đĩa Ubuntu vào, cài lại grub2
<GeekComp> nhét ubuntu
<GeekComp> mở cửa sổ lệnh ra
<GeekComp> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<GeekComp> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sda
<vubuntor387> bay gio minh khoi dong thi vo luon xp k hien le grub2 duoc nua
<vubuntor387> nen k the thiet lap lai duoc nua
<GeekComp> từ đầu nhá
<vubuntor387> k biet cach nao de thiet lap
<GeekComp> cho đĩa ubuntu vô
<GeekComp> boot từ đĩa CD
<vubuntor387> vay phai cai lai tu dau ah
<GeekComp> ko
<GeekComp> chỉ cần phục hồi grub thôi
<GeekComp> do khi cài win đã chép đè lên MBR
<vubuntor387> nhung boot bang usb no bat cai lai tu dau chu
<n2i> vubuntor387: chọn live mode ấy
<vubuntor387> nhung minh dang dung kubuntu va ubuntu ............phai live mode cho ca 2 cai ah
<vubuntor387> GeekComp: nhung phuc hoi theo bac n2i vay ok k
<n2i> một cái thôi
<n2i> chỉ là cài lai bootloader thôi mà
<GeekComp> 1 cái thôi
<n2i> hay xài bất kỳ cái gì có grub2 để cài lại grub2 cho nó
<GeekComp> rồi sửa grub sau
<n2i> vubuntor387: http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-restore-grub-2-after-reinstalling-windows-xpvistawin7
<bksupybot> Title: How to restore Grub 2 after reinstalling Windows XP/Vista/Win7 (at ubuntuguide.net)
<vubuntor387> troi nhu vay co mat du lieu k vay
<vubuntor387> minh so la mat du lieu thi met lam
<GeekComp> ko
<n2i> ko sao hết.....
<GeekComp> đang xem phim game8 hehe
<vubuntor387> ok..........thanks bac n2i  nha va GeekComp
<n2i> hơ
<vubuntor387> GeekComp:  phim game8 ah hay k bac
<n2i> cứ từ tốn làm nhé, có gì cần recovery data lại lên đây hỏi nhé! ;-)
<GeekComp> game8 về cấm game 22h ấy mà
<vubuntor387> ok....
<vubuntor387> troi ..... cai vu do thi k biet.....tai minh cung it choi game nen k biet
<GeekComp> vubuntor387: đã re-install grub2 chưa?
<nd-elec> chao ca nha
<nd-elec> cho em hoi
<vubuntor328> C4NoC|away: Anh ơi...hôm nay A sup cho E như cái...ý
<vubuntor328> Xóa mẹ hết hệ thống của E
<nd-elec> em mo terminal danh su go pass sao lai ko dc
<nd-elec> su
<nd-elec> pass
<vubuntor328> C4NoC|away: Ra đây...
<nd-elec> ?
<vubuntor328> Nhanh
<vubuntor328> C4NoC|away: Có ra nói chuyện không hả
<_Tux_> vubuntor328: lol
<_Tux_> =))
<nd-elec> tra loi em di
<_Tux_> nd-elec: éo trả lời
<_Tux_> mẹ
<nd-elec> ak
<vubuntor328> _Tux_: lol cái kít
<_Tux_> su là chuyển sang root
<nd-elec> dung oy
<_Tux_> vubuntor328: tra thử xem lol là gì rồi nói
<nd-elec> nhung em go pass ma ko nhan
<vubuntor328> Đm hỗ trợ lol j del hết hệ thống của ta
<_Tux_> nd-elec: gõ rồi enter
<_Tux_> có gì phải xoắn
<RCua> lịch sự tí nhỉ
<vubuntor328> laugh of loud
<_Tux_> su là pass root
<_Tux_> không phải pass user đang xài
<nd-elec> no keu failure
<_Tux_> sudo -i
<nd-elec> ak
<_Tux_> gõ pass sudo
<vubuntor328> Ông C4NoC|away có ra đây không hả
<RCua> vubuntor328, gõ cái gì mà xóa hết hê thống ? :-\
<nd-elec> vay la sao
<_Tux_> vubuntor328: ;))
<RCua> away rồi, ra sao được
<nd-elec> vay la go pass gi
<RCua> nd-elec, gõ sudo -i
<RCua> rồi pass bản thân
<RCua> nếu trên ubuntu
<nd-elec> da
<vubuntor328> Ông C4NoC|away có ra đây không hả
<vubuntor328> Ông C4NoC|away có ra đây không hả
<vubuntor328> Ông C4NoC|away có ra đây không hả
<vubuntor328> Ông C4NoC|away có ra đây không hả
<vubuntor328> Ông C4NoC|away có ra đây không hả
<vubuntor328> E đang cài cái soft
<vubuntor328> E hỏi
<vubuntor328> Làm thế nào để dừng tiến trình cài đặt lại
<vubuntor328> Nhưng mà...không finish đc
<vubuntor328> Híc
<RCua> không spam nhé
<nd-elec> go sudo-i
<vubuntor328> Spam cái con khỉ
<RCua> vubuntor328, làm sáo mà xóa hết hệ thống?
<vubuntor328> Tịt luôn
<vubuntor328> Kêu xóa cái quái gì
<vubuntor328> Làm theo mấy bố...mệt bỏ xừ
<vubuntor328> Hỗ trợ kiểu gì bực quá
<_Tux_> vubuntor328: lịch sự tí đi
<_Tux_> =))
<RCua> kick lộn :-\
<_Tux_> RCua: lol
<nd-elec> vay cai su la sao
<vubuntor328> Hỏi ông C4NoC|away  đi
<RCua> ban kia ngu phè
<vubuntor328> Không nhìn thấy tui giải thích à
<_Tux_> nd-elec: đọc wiki đi
<_Tux_> có cái sudo đó
<nd-elec> su la rooy
<nd-elec> la root
<_Tux_> nd-elec: man su
<_Tux_> man sudo
<nd-elec> nhu vay phai ung pass chu
<_Tux_> done
<RCua> kick lộn tiếp
<RCua> :-\
<_Tux_> RCua: =))
<RCua> chả quen xài xchat
<RCua> nick completion của nó ngu ngu sao ấy
<kingofmakai> chào các thím ạ
<RCua> các thím chào cháu
<t8ax> "RCua: c?c th?m ch?o ch?u"
<t8ax> fắc
<RCua> okay
<kingofmakai> hình như là "phắc" mới đúng chứ?
<_Tux_> t8ax: vứt đt đê
<t8ax> laptop mà
<t8ax> đt giề
<kingofmakai> còn nếu không phải là fuck
<n2i> "RCua: c?c th?m ch?o ch?u"
<t8ax> các mợ xài XChat là bị vậy :-s
<nd-elec> room chan
<nd-elec> cu len hoi
<nd-elec> lai ko tra loi
<nd-elec> toan bat doc wiki
<nd-elec> chan wa
<nd-elec> em di lam ca ngay
<nd-elec> toi ve bat em doc ngan
<RCua> ờ
<RCua> toàn người đi làm/học cả ngày, tối về lại được hỏi những câu hỏi-mà-đã-trả-lời-cả-ngàn-lần rồi
<zj3t3mju> tối ngày bảo đọc wiki còn mệt nói chi là người đọc
<RCua> thành ra toàn bắt đọc wiki
<RCua> hi hi
<RCua> thông cảm cho anh em tí
<nd-elec> lan sau ai hoi em cai gi
<RCua> :3
<nd-elec> em cu
<nd-elec> wiki
<nd-elec> nhung ma thuc su em ngan doc wa
<RCua> thì có ai thích trả lời đâu
<RCua> hehe
<nd-elec> em bit noi ngay
<nd-elec> anh hoi em tra loi cho
<RCua> ờ
<nd-elec> :-D
<RCua> thế nếu nó dài tầm vài ba trang thì?
<nobawk> :3
<vubuntor151> hi
<vubuntor151> help me
<t8ax> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<_Tux_> ai đấy help đê
<vubuntor151> loi firefox khong hien ra chu gi ca
<t8ax> ồh men
<vubuntor151> hien moi hinh thoi cac bac ak
<t8ax> vubuntor151: nãy giờ có cài font gì hôk :o
<vubuntor151> co
<vubuntor151> lan trc co cai font cua win
<vubuntor151> test thu cai Arial toan ra o vuong ca
<vubuntor151> no ko hien ra chu
<vubuntor151> ma toan la o vuong
<t8ax> :D
<t8ax> vào terminal gõ sudo fc-cache -f -v
<_Tux_> -fv cho nhanh
<vubuntor503> anh Tux oi
<vubuntor151> toan bo cau lenh la gi
<vubuntor151> bac oi
 * _Tux_ thằng Tux đâu roài có người gặp kìa
<t8ax> fc-cache -f -v
<t8ax> sudo fc-cache -f -v
<vubuntor503> em muon khi dang nhap hien cau thong bao  lam sao ha anh
<NoTux> vubuntor503: là sao ?
<vubuntor503> ai biet xin chi giao
<vubuntor503> la khi danh pass xong hien cau thong bao roi load vao hdh
<NoTux> vubuntor503: để làm gì ?
<vubuntor503> hehe ai biet khong ha
<vubuntor503> thi nhin
 * NoTux nghĩ việc làm này vô nghĩa sao ấy)
 * t8ax cài xong ubuntu là bỏ mẹ cái đó =))
<n2i> vubuntor503: Tiếng Việt đê!
<vubuntor503> chuyen vi cung co muc dich het
 * NoTux thôi gà, ếu biết, núp
<vubuntor503> sac
<n2i> vubuntor503: Trình bày lại tám tí đi
<vubuntor503> số là mình muốn khi login hiên ra  cau thông bao
<n2i> login bằng gì zề?
<vubuntor503> la sao
<t8ax> ý là mỗi lần khởi động máy, muốn vào là qua login screen
<t8ax> đúng hôk?
<vubuntor503> ok
<t8ax> rồi chờ ng` ta trả lời đi, mình ko biết =))
<vubuntor503> hi
<n2i> t8ax: không hiểu câu trên
<t8ax> vào System -> Admin -> Login Screen
<vubuntor503> minh tim dc 1 cach ma chu thu de mai
<t8ax> rồi chỉnh lung tung beng trong đó là đc
<vubuntor503> hay
<vubuntor503> do la cau tra loi ding
<vubuntor503> good
<n2i> spam vừa thôi
<t8ax> n2i: mỗi lần boot là vào thẳng máy hay là fải nhập user + pass ?
<n2i> cái đó thì t8ax nói đúng rồi
<vubuntor503> vay ban doan mo ha
<vubuntor503> =))
<vubuntor503> (^-^)
<t8ax> ko còn gì thì tiễn khách ;)
<t8ax> ( đóng cửa thả chó )
<n2i> Login Screen, chọn auto ấy
<t8ax> n2i ý của hắn là muốn cái đó hiện lên ;)
<vubuntor503> ban noi chuyen lich su nha
 * kid__ đạp t8ax
 * t8ax né, lấy n2i ra hứng đạn
<kid__> mất lịch sự quá
<kid__> =))
<t8ax> tại hắn hỏi spam
<n2i> tí chút gọi là vui vẻ thôi mà
<favadi> H2 live action
<favadi> trông em koga xinh thật
<favadi> :)
<_Tux_> favadi: nay bị hấp diêm à
<_Tux_> :))
 * favadi tát rụng mỏ _Tux_
<Nam_Son> .g python chiếm cpu trong ubuntu 10.10
<bkphenny> Nam_Son: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=12344
<bksupybot> Title: CPU Full Load 100% do Python Ibus ? - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
#ubuntu-vn 2010-12-02
<vubuntor073> em chao anh chi
<vubuntor073> anh chi cho em biet cach cai tieng viet vao ubuntu 10.10 duoc khong ah
<vubuntor073> em moi cai he dieu hanh nay
<vubuntor073> mong anh chi giup do
<vubuntor073> em cam on
<vubuntor210> cho em hoi cach cai ubutu bang usb? jup em voi
<Nam_Son> .g cài ubuntu qua liveUSB|vubuntor210
<bkphenny> Nam_Son: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/C%C3%A0i_%C4%91%E1%BA%B7t_Ubuntu_t%E1%BB%AB_%C4%91%C4%A9a_USB_di_%C4%91%E1%BB%99ng
<bksupybot> Title: Cài đặt Ubuntu từ đĩa USB di động – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<nobawk> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<dungwd> Win DNS Server: abc.com, có reverse IP: 192.168.1, 1 DNS Server Linux: def.com, cũng có reverse ip: 192.168.1, vậy làm sao để 2 Reverse Zone này gộp lại được
<nobawk> dungwd: nó có kiểu viết theo ip range đó
<dungwd> mình nghĩ là phải có 1 cách đơn giản
<dungwd> nghĩa là 2 dns master reverse này sẽ tự update lẫn nhau
<nobawk> dungwd: ờ há
<nobawk> tưởng đang nói về 1 dns server :3
<dungwd> mình tìm thấy chỗ đó rồi
<dungwd> nhưng làm chưa dc
<dungwd> nghĩa là 1 bên đây cho phép bên kia update
<dungwd> và ngược lại
<dungwd> allow update, allow queries
<nobawk> ờ
<nobawk> cái đó phải cấu hình master slave thì phải :3
<dungwd> hix
<dungwd> mới hỏi thằng bạn
<dungwd> có 2 cách
<dungwd> 1, tự update bằng tay
<dungwd> he he
<dungwd> cách 2
<dungwd> 2 server này ở 2 net khác nhau
<dungwd> hix
<dungwd> tự nhiên mình bị điên
<dungwd> 2 máy server trong 1 net thì lấy 1 cái làm Primary
<dungwd> 1 cái làm secondary
<dungwd> vậy là xong rồi
<dungwd> hix
<nobawk> :3
<nobawk> ờ
<dungwd> suy nghĩ tùm lum, sắp điên rồi :D
<dungwd> à, mình có add NamServer (ip của secondary) vào dns primary không?
<nobawk> dungwd: cái kiểu master slave mình chưa thử bao h, nên ko rõ
<nobawk> dungwd: nhưng chắc phải bảo cho thằng slave thằng master là thằng nào
<nobawk> dungwd: và sau bao lâu thì update
<afterlastangel> :-/
 * C4NoC tat afterlastangel
<afterlastangel> C4NoC:  dụ gì
<C4NoC> ếu sang kia là sao?
<afterlastangel> :-s
<afterlastangel> C4NoC: mấy bửa nay bận đi chơi dữ quá
<C4NoC> afterlastangel: sang vnluser mà chat
<C4NoC> fsck
<dungwd> alo
<dungwd> lam sao de update dc Slave DNS tu dong
<C4NoC> :-/
<Nam_Son> .bg
<Nam_Son> .g bg
<bkphenny> Nam_Son: http://www.bgprod.com/
<Nam_Son> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<Nam_Son> .g Cài đặt GYache
<bkphenny> Nam_Son: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=101&t=1516
<bksupybot> Title: Gyache - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<codai2810> .gc "đối số trong"
<bkphenny> "đối số trong": 514
<codai2810> .gc "argument in"
<bkphenny> "argument in": 723,000
<dungwd> DNS Server coi nhu7 xong roi.
 * Nam_Son làm sao cài Gyachi đây :(
<Nam_Son> :(
<codai2810> .g Gyachi
<bkphenny> codai2810: http://gyachi.sourceforge.net/
<bksupybot> Title: GYachI Home Page (at gyachi.sourceforge.net)
 * _Tux_ nhìn nhin codai2810 
<_Tux_> codai2810: bao giờ thi hả em
<_Tux_> :)
<codai2810> _Tux_: 28.12 ạ
 * _Tux_ thi muộn
<_Tux_> codai2810: anh tuần sau là hết sạch 4 môn
<_Tux_> :))
<codai2810> _Tux_: được ăn chơi sớm
 * _Tux_ thi xong sang kì 2 luôn
<_Tux_> chơi bời gì :((
<codai2810> _Tux_: thi xong em đc nghỉ 1 tuần, học 1 tuần nữa rồi nghỉ tết
 * _Tux_ Tết Tết 
 * _Tux_ gần Tết sinh nhật mình khớ khớ
 * codai2810 tuần sau mang máy về nhà rồi ko mang ra nữa
<codai2810> ở nhà cũng ngắt mạng rồi
<codai2810> cool
<_Tux_> codai2810: cơ hội xài đt nhiều hơn hả
<_Tux_> =))
<codai2810> _Tux_: em ko có nhu cầu xài đt
<codai2810> _Tux_: tại bố mẹ bắt dùng thôi
 * _Tux_ có điện thoại cũng chỉ để ngắm, cả tháng may ra call vài cuộc
<vubuntor359> Máy mình sau khi tắt nóng, không thể vào được Ubuntu nữa.. ? :( Ai giúp em với
<codai2810> tắt nóng là tắt gì thế :-/ rút nguồn à :-/
<n2i> Không, nướng nó lên rồi tắt! :))
<n2i> (khét khét)
<_Tux_> vubuntor359: /me tắt nóng suốt
 * _Tux_ vào đều
<_Tux_> :P
<codai2810> vubuntor359: nó vào đến đâu thì dừng? Màn hình lúc đó như thế nào?
 * _Tux_ supporter codai2810 :D
 * n2i gọi là tắt cứng! :(
 * codai2810 ngày trước máy hay bị tắt nóng, nhiều khi lỗi thật
<vubuntor359> Máy tính bị treo nên mình bấm nút tắt ..
<vubuntor359> Thế là khởi động lại
<n2i> vubuntor359: Mới bên win sang à?
<codai2810> vubuntor359: ừ, rồi sao?
<vubuntor359> Khi log vào chỉ log được tới màn hình chọn boot Ubuntu
<vubuntor359> Chọn rùi xong thì nó hiện cái gõ lệnh ..
<vubuntor359> ko biết đường gỏ lun ..
<codai2810> vubuntor359: phía trên nó có hướng dẫn đấy
<_Tux_> fsck
<_Tux_> vubuntor359: gõ lệnh đó
<_Tux_> :)
<vubuntor359> Ok
<vubuntor359> Để em thử xem
<vubuntor359> Có gì em vào hỏi tiếp :)
<vubuntor359> Thank all :)
<_Tux_> codai2810: em hểu sao anh C4Noc fsck suốt rồi còn gì
<codai2810> _Tux_: em đâu biết
<_Tux_> C4NoC: <- máy lởm (hoặc người lởm) ;))
 * codai2810 chả hiểu lệnh gì của ubuntu, mặc dù dùng 2 năm rồi :)
<_Tux_> codai2810: ;))
<n2i> codai2810: Hơi khiêm tốn?
<codai2810> n2i: nói thật ko tin thì thôi
<codai2810> n2i: chứ lúc tớ hỏi gì ngu ngu thì đừng có té ghế
 * n2i cẩn thận! Con gái nói gì cũng phải zè chừng! :))
<codai2810> n2i: ok, dè chừng đi, bỏ mất vài cơ hội tin người
<n2i> Giờ thì tin codai2810 rồi! (chỉ tính riêng cho cái dùng ubuntu 2 năm + không biết lệnh nào thôi nhé!)
<_Tux_> n2i: chết chết
<_Tux_> cứ lắng nghe
<_Tux_> thật niềm nở, thật chăm chú
<_Tux_> (nhưng đừng tin điều gì)
<_Tux_> =))
 * _Tux_ <- mất lòng tin rồi
<n2i> _Tux_: Có chọn lọc không? Ý là mất lòng tin hết hay còn tùy?
<codai2810> .gc "hàm chuyển kiểu"
<bkphenny> "hàm chuyển kiểu": 24
<codai2810> điêu
<n2i> hơ hơ
<_Tux_> n2i: coi như không
<_Tux_> coi hết chỉ là chém gió
<_Tux_> :)
<codai2810> n2i: ý là bot điêu
 * n2i phải học hỏi kinh nghiệm của _Tux_
<n2i> codai2810: chắc nó mớ lúc ngủ trưa ấy mà
<_Tux_> theo /me nghiệm ra
<_Tux_> có thể con bot ghét đàn bà con gái
<_Tux_> =))
<codai2810> _Tux_: okay, vào đây chủ yếu là để chơi với bot
<codai2810> _Tux_: bot ko thích thì ko chơi nữa
<n2i> ôi
<vubuntor357> Sau khi Tat Ubuntu bằng Nút nguồn, Máy không thể Boot được vào Ubuntu nữa :(?
<n2i> _Tux_: đuổi hết girl rồi
<_Tux_> hô hô
<vubuntor357> Load Ubuntu vào .. Tới màn hình gõ lệnh là tới đó luôn .
 * _Tux_ núp
<vubuntor357> Không hướng dẫn gì thêm
<vubuntor357> Không biết đường gõ lệnh . .
<_Tux_> fsck
<_Tux_> hoặc fsck /
<vubuntor357> Không được ạ .
<_Tux_> hoặc fsck /dev/sda
<vubuntor357> No báo ko dc ..
<_Tux_> (thử thử vài lệnh đê)
<vubuntor614> Em da go lenh fsck ma ko dc ?
<vubuntor614> Khongbit sau lenhfsckco ban gi them ko?
<vubuntor785> hi all
<vubuntor785> minh dang dung cent os
<vubuntor785> minh dinh cai lamp tren cent
<vubuntor785> nhung khi dung lenh yum
<vubuntor785> de install
<vubuntor785> thi bao loi
<vubuntor785> ko tim thay goi do
<vubuntor785> minh dang hieu lo mo ve yum
<vubuntor614> No bao Unknown Command 'fsck
<vubuntor785> cho minh hoi lam sao de update yum
 * _Tux_ nhìn nhìn codai2810 
 * _Tux_ xoa xoa
<codai2810> .gc "module đối tượng"
<bkphenny> "module đối tượng": 18
<codai2810> .gc "mô-đun đối tượng"
<bkphenny> "mô-đun đối tượng": 6
<_Tux_> vubuntor785: há»­
<codai2810> .gc "đối tượng mô-đun"
<bkphenny> "đối tượng mô-đun": 3
<n2i> :3
<codai2810> .gc "đối tượng module"
<bkphenny> "đối tượng module": 17
<_Tux_> sao lại unknown command
<_Tux_> vubuntor785: google đi
<_Tux_> hoặc đọc man yum
<_Tux_> (đây toàn người xài apt ...)
<_Tux_> vubuntor614: unknown command làm sao được nhỉ >
<_Tux_> nó có hiện chữ grub > hem ?
<vubuntor785> hinh nhu cent ko dung apt
<_Tux_> vubuntor785: yum mà
<_Tux_> man nó đi
<vubuntor785> yes
<vubuntor785> gio se doc
<vubuntor785> thank moi ng nha
<n2i> man đến choẹt mắt!
<vubuntor614> Co hien ma2 ko dung dc
<vubuntor614> Em cai Ubuntu tren nen Windown 7
<n2i> vubuntor614: Ý là cài bằng wubi ấy à?
<vubuntor958> Cho minh hoi chu't
<vubuntor958> minh nhap pass trong terminal thi bao' loi~
<vubuntor958> nhung trong update mangager thi` van~ duocj
<_Tux_> vubuntor614: nhập sai
<_Tux_> hết :)
<vubuntor958> pass minh la so'
<vubuntor958> ko sai duoc ma
 * _Tux_ mình biết máy nó không sai :)
<vubuntor958> nhung mi`nh  nhap o update manager  van du'ng
<vubuntor958> khi login vao terminal lai ko dc
<vubuntor958> ai giup minh voi'
<vubuntor958> minh thu lai may lan deu ko vo dc
<anyoneofus> vubuntor156, xem ibus có bật ko?
<vubuntor958> mi`nh xa`i pass so' ma`
<vubuntor958> :Đ
<n2i> vubuntor958: Chỗ khác thì vẫn dùng bình thường?
<vubuntor958> du'ng va.y
<vubuntor958> chi vao terminal la bao sai pass
<n2i> có khi nào thao tác trong terminal sai không?
<n2i> vì pass trong terminal sẽ không hiện gì cả
<vubuntor958> minh ko login dc vao terminal ngay tu` lu'c ba.t
 * voldemort248 lột sạch Lokiheero từ đầu đến chân đi bán đò cũ, làm lông Lokiheero 
<vubuntor560> cai dc photosoft roi nhung ma khi mo file no toan hien ra o c va z khong hien ra o D E F thi lam the nao nhi
<n2i> vubuntor560: D E F ở đâu ra! O:-)
<vubuntor560> tuc la vao file/new nhe
<vubuntor560> may cua minh chia lam 4 o
<vubuntor560> c d e f
<vubuntor560> khi vao file/open
<vubuntor560> thi chi thay o c va z thoi
<n2i> cài trong wine đúng không
<vubuntor560> dung roi
<vubuntor560> dung cai wine de mo ra
<n2i> hai ổ đó chỉ là 2 ổ ảo mà wine tạo ra thôi
<n2i> thực ra ổ z là ổ cứng của U
<vubuntor560> vay lam sao de vao cac o d e f o trong may cua minh
<n2i> còn ổ C chỉ là thư mục
<n2i> thì mount các ổ C, D, E bên win vào
<n2i> trong U không có C, D, E như win đâu
<vubuntor560> mount nhu nao nhi
<n2i> thế mới cài U à?
<vubuntor560> newbee moi tim hieu nen con noob
<vubuntor560> :D
<vubuntor560> uhm
<vubuntor560> moi cai wine
<n2i> Cài wine vào làm gì?
<vubuntor560> de chay cai photosoft potable ma
<n2i> chứ ở trong U có vào được các ổ khác như bên win không?
<vubuntor560> khi bat cs5 vao file/open chi co o C va Z thoi
<n2i> vậy thì vào ổ z, ổ z chính là của U đó, cứ thế mà lần tới thư mục cần tìm thooi
<vubuntor560> vao o z thi thay cac thu muc opt etc htdocs chu khong thay cac o d e f o dau ca
<n2i> không có ổ nào ở trong U cả, chỉ có các thư mục thôi
<n2i> vào /media/ sẽ thấy các ổ C, D, E bên win tương ứng các thư mục trong đó, nếu đã mount
<n2i> bật nautilus lên và nhìn bar bên trái sẽ thấy các ổ như bên win đó
<vubuntor560> ok dc roi cam on nhe
<vubuntor560> minh muon tao cai icon o destop de khi vao photoshop chi can clich chuot.
<vubuntor560> mình đã click chuột phải để brown đên thư mục chứa Cs5 ở đây
<vubuntor560> mình đã click chuột phải để brown đên thư mục chứa Cs5 ở đâu.ai có thể chỉ cho mình biết cái thư mục chứa các ứng dụng cuar wine ở đâu nhỉ
<vubuntor560> mình đã click chuột phải để brown đên thư mục chứa Cs5 ở đâu.ai có thể chỉ cho mình biết cái thư mục chứa các ứng dụng cuar wine ở đâu nhỉ
<n2i> ~/.wine
<vubuntor560> go ~wine vao temnal a
<n2i> không, gõ y như trên: cd ~/.wine
<n2i> ~ = /home/yourusername
<vubuntor560> chuột phải lên màn hình > chọn create launcher > điền vào ô command: "wine đường_dẫn_tới photoshop.exe"
<vubuntor560> đuờng dẫn đến photoshop là ntn thế
<vubuntor560> youruser = administrator à
<n2i> vd: ~ = /home/n2i
 * Nam_Son cho hỏi chức năng mail của linux chỉ sử dụng cho mạng Lan hay là có thể sử dụng luôn cho mạng internet vậy
<C4NoC> xài đâu mà hok được
<Nam_Son> C4NoC: mail trong terminal kìa
<C4NoC> thì đâu mà hok được
<Nam_Son> :-!sao tôi thử giử mail
<Nam_Son> nó sang 1 mail yahoo
<Nam_Son> mail yahoo có nhận được đâu
<C4NoC> thử thế nào chứ
<Nam_Son> C4NoC: Cú pháp : mail <address1> <address2> <address3> . . .
<Nam_Son> gởi đúng theo cú pháp
<Nam_Son> mà có được đâu
<C4NoC> thế sao nhận?
<C4NoC> nó còn chặn spam
<C4NoC> còn check đủ thứ
<C4NoC> chứ ai cho gởi lung tung
<Nam_Son> :-(
<Nam_Son> èo
<RCua> hehe
<Nam_Son> mail cục bộ @laptop
<Nam_Son> hix vậy cũng như ko
<vubuntor694> alo
<vubuntor694> su huynh oi cho em  hoi
<Nam_Son> .g lập trình C/C++ trong linux
<bkphenny> Nam_Son: http://forums.congdongcviet.com/forumdisplay.php?f=7
<Nam_Son> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor694> em dang tim hieu ve van de cai dat chroot
<vubuntor694> nhung bai tập thầy yêu cầu là không dùng tool
<vubuntor694> vậy để cài đặt thủ công em phải làm như thế nào
<C4NoC> :|
<C4NoC> .g chroot how to
<bkphenny> C4NoC: http://slackworld.berlios.de/2007/chroot_howto.html
<bksupybot> Title: A How To on Creating a chroot Environment (at slackworld.berlios.de)
<C4NoC>  .g how to chroot  in ubuntu
<C4NoC> .g how to chroot  in ubuntu
<bkphenny> C4NoC: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<bksupybot> Title: Creating a basic chroot - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<nobawk> Nam_Son: nếu cấu hình mail server
<nobawk> Nam_Son: thì có thể dùng mail để gửi ra internet đc
<Nam_Son> nobawk: Cấu hình làm sao
<nobawk> Nam_Son: ko dễ đâu
<Nam_Son> nobawk: vẫn sử dụng mail địa chỉ mail nội bộ hả
<Nam_Son> :-(
<C4NoC> vubuntor694: đó, google 5s là ra
<nobawk> Nam_Son: ko, muốn ra ngoài thì phải có relay host
<C4NoC> cũng đi hỏi là sao?
<Nam_Son> O:-)
<vubuntor694> cài đặt cái này khó hả anh
<nobawk> Nam_Son: ví dụ relay qua 1 acc gmail
<nobawk> Nam_Son: hehe
<vubuntor694> mà cái này dùng cài đặt thủ công ah
<Nam_Son> ùa
<Nam_Son> vậy cũng như k
<Nam_Son> nobawk: vậy thà sử dụng gmail hay yahoo cho khỏe cái thân:)
<vubuntor694> vâng để em coi thử tài liệu của anh gửi có gì em hỏi anh sau nha
<vubuntor694> thanks anh nhiều
<nobawk> Nam_Son: ờ, nhưng dùng server cần
<nobawk> Nam_Son: nó tự động gửi report hàng ngày, ai làm gì, sờ vào cái gì :P
<Nam_Son> nobawk: sao chương trình xem phim VLC mình sử dụng những phím nóng của laptop ko được
<Nam_Son> có cách nào khắc phục ko
<nobawk> :3
<vubuntor560> trang chủ ubutu-vn.com viết bằng drupal hay sao ấy nhỉ
<GeekComp> khắc phục gì thía
<nobawk> Nam_Son: cái đó ko biết, chắc gán hot key gì đó
<Nam_Son> >:ohehe
<Nam_Son> khổ
<vubuntor560> trang chủ ubutu-vn.com viết bằng drupal hay sao ấy nhỉ
<GeekComp> xem viết sai cả cái từ ubuntu kìa
<Nam_Son> ;))
<vubuntor560> mình thì viết bằng kohana framework
<Nam_Son> trang chủ của ubuntu-vn.org vào bằng ubuntu thì đẹp nhưng vào bằng win thì xấu :)
<GeekComp> =))
<Nam_Son> .g C in ubuntu
<bkphenny> Nam_Son: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-c-and-c-compilers-in-ubuntu-and-testing-your-first-c-and-c-program.html
<bksupybot> Title: How to Install C and C++ Compilers in Ubuntu and testing your first C and C++ Program | Ubuntu Geek (at www.ubuntugeek.com)
<C4NoC> Nam_Son: bạn làm gì vậy?
<Nam_Son> C4NoC: kiếm tài liệu dạy lập trình C/C++ trên linux
<C4NoC> nâu
<Nam_Son> :)
<C4NoC> ý mềnh là bạn làm gì mà liên quan đến linux?
<Nam_Son> :-DPhát triển phần mềm mã  nguồn mở
<Nam_Son> đang học:))
<C4NoC> Nam_Son: học?
<C4NoC> Nam_Son: SV hay đã đi làm?
<Nam_Son> C4NoC: SV đang học phát triển phần mềm mã nguồn mở
<Nam_Son> bạn có tài liệu lập trình shell ko
<GeekComp> có nè
<Nam_Son> mình có cuốn lập trình shell mà có 15 trang à:(
<GeekComp> đang làm cái vụ grub2
<GeekComp> lập shell lòi mắt
<n2i> Nam_Son: google shell tutorial ra cả nhả!
<Nam_Son> :-(
<Nam_Son> vấn đề là tiếng việt:)
<Nam_Son> chứ tiếng anh nói gì
<n2i> Đoạn này chắc việt, anh như nhau cả!
<Nam_Son> =-O
<Nam_Son> hix dốt tiếng anh lắm:)
<GeekComp> lại còn việt nữa
<GeekComp> pác đại lãn quá
 * n2i cũng mờ tiếng anh
<Nam_Son> GeekComp: là sao
<C4NoC> Nam_Son: học IT
<C4NoC> mà la dốt TA?
 * RCua xấu hổ quay vào xó
<GeekComp> C4NoC: chuẩn
<Nam_Son> :-$:(
<GeekComp> C4NoC: vỗ tay cho C4NoC cái
<GeekComp> tài liệu IT
<GeekComp> có hết
<GeekComp> toàn TA thoai
<Nam_Son> :'(Làm gì mà ăn hiếp mình dữ vậy dốt TA đâu phải cái tội
<GeekComp> pác Nam Sơn đòi TV nữa
<C4NoC> hok học TA là cái tội
<GeekComp> chuẩn thêm lượt nữa
<GeekComp> hôm nay C4NoC mở miệng ra là toàn chân lỹ
<Nam_Son> hix
<GeekComp> hmmm
<GeekComp> cái grub2 theme
 * n2i ngồi nghiêng nghe các P-Rồ bình luận
<GeekComp> hướng dẫn trên mạng sai cả
<Nam_Son> Kiểm này chắc ôm đống tiếng anh ngồi ngâm cứu quá
<GeekComp> thìa seo?
<C4NoC> tất nhiên
<GeekComp> năm mấy mà hem học TA dzị?
<n2i> GeekComp: Không xài BURG à?
<Nam_Son> năm cuối rồi
<GeekComp> thích tự code
<Nam_Son> có học nhưng lớt lớt ko à
<GeekComp> n2i: hem thik dùng gói sẵn
<Nam_Son> tại giáo trình của trường toàn tiếng việt:)
<n2i> uhm
<n2i> nhưng chắc cũng kiểu kiểu vậy
<Nam_Son> http://www.freeos.com/guides/lsst/ kaka nguyên một thư viện shell luôn
<bksupybot> Title: Linux Shell Scripting Tutorial - A Beginner's handbook (at www.freeos.com)
<vubuntor156> mọi người cho mình link trang nào hướng dẫn cài Samba File Server chứng thực bằng DC window
<GeekComp> sặc full circle ra 43 rồi mà chưa bik
 * n2i lâu nay không xem full circle
<vubuntor902> có bro nào ở đây không cho mình hỏi cái này với
<vubuntor902> máy mình cài ubuntu 10.10
<vubuntor902> sử dụng card màn hình nVidia G102M
<vubuntor902> khi khởi đôngj lên thì nó trở về độ phân giải mặc định 800x600
<vubuntor902> mặc dù đã thiết lập độ phân giải 1366x768
<vubuntor902> làm 2 ngày nay rồi mà vẫn chưa sửa được
<nobawk> vubuntor902: thá»­ nvidia-xsetting chÆ°a?
<vubuntor902> mình đã làm lại file xorg.conf
<vubuntor902> cái đó mình chưa thử
<vubuntor902> mình thiết lập độ phân giải 1366x768 trong nvidia X Server Setting
<vubuntor902> phải cái đó không Bro
<vubuntor300> anh cho em hoi
<vubuntor300> Note: You can replace lucid with the Ubuntu version of your choice.
<vubuntor300> hai dong nay minh phai lam gi va kiem duoc cai http o dau
<vubuntor300> Note: You can replace lucid with the Ubuntu version of your choice.
<GeekComp> bạn đang cài lucid hay maverick?
<vubuntor300> em cai cai
<vubuntor300> dchroot
<vubuntor300> va debootshtrap
<GeekComp> MOD no ra giúp đi
<GeekComp> có vc bận nên ko giúp bạn đk
<Nam_Son> nobawk: !
 * Nam_Son ?
<vubuntor300> sudo debootstrap --variant=buildd --arch i386 lucid /var/chroot/ http://mirror.url.com/ubuntu/
<GeekComp> giúp 300 kìa
<vubuntor300> sau do em go cai lenh nay thi bi loi
<vubuntor300> Note: You can replace lucid with the Ubuntu version of your choice.
<vubuntor300>  Note: You must change the above mirror.url.com with the URL of a valid archive mirror local to you.
<GeekComp> bạn cài ubuntu version gì
<vubuntor300> 10.04
<GeekComp> thì thay tên mã version ấy
<GeekComp> ẹc
<nobawk> vubuntor902: ờ, có thử tắt cái modesetting đi chưa?
<nobawk> vubuntor902: cho cái log file của xorg lên đây
<vubuntor361> co ai ko nhi
<vubuntor361> cho minh hoi
<vubuntor361> co 2 ban ubuntu 10. la ban
<vubuntor361> ban L
<n2i> LTS
<vubuntor361> ban LTS nghi la ban gi
<vubuntor361> h dung la no
<n2i> LongTime Support
<vubuntor361> tuc laf sao
<vubuntor361> ho tro dai han
<n2i> uhm
<vubuntor361> van ko hiu lam ban a
<n2i> Tức là bản đó được hỗ trợ dài hạn
<vubuntor361> ho tro gi vay
<vubuntor361> minh dinh hoc dung linux
<n2i> mọi thứ
<vubuntor361> con ban 10.10 thi la gi
<n2i> bình thường
<n2i> hỗ trợ 18 tháng
<vubuntor361> cho phan mem ko ay ah
<n2i> ?
<vubuntor361> thi ho tro la cung cap cac ung dung thuoc he dieu hanh nay mien phi phai ko nhi
<n2i> uhm
<n2i> cung cấp phần mềm, sửa chữa bug, vv..
<n2i> đủ trò
<vubuntor361> ai cha,
<vubuntor361> the bay h to cai ban desktop 10. ay va dung drive cua win thi no co nhan ra thiet bi ko nhi
<n2i> ặc
<n2i> driver cho win mà!
<vubuntor361> hic tai tren web cua lenovo ko co driver danh cho linux
<n2i> thì kiếm chỗ khác
<n2i> các kho phần mềm cho linux ấy
<vubuntor361> ban co the cho minh link dc ko nhi
<n2i> link gì?
<n2i> driver á?
<n2i> mình cài ubuntu có phải cài driver gì đâu!
<n2i> Cài & Xài!
<vubuntor361> her
<n2i> (window còn xưa mới được như thế!)
<vubuntor361> the con nhu wifi, sound, vga
<t8ax> http://lh3.ggpht.com/_rYdieyTPZvM/TPd08n0pPeI/AAAAAAAAAHE/THDu5LGv94w/21.png
<n2i> vubuntor361: không cần
<vubuntor361> lay chua
<vubuntor361> pzo
<vubuntor361> ha ha
<vubuntor361> cai lun
<vubuntor361> ccam on nhiu nha ban
<n2i> cài xong nó sẽ tự tìm driver nếu chưa có
<vubuntor361> ha ha ha
<vubuntor361> cho hon cai
<vubuntor361> bb nha
<n2i> sao cười zề?
<vubuntor361> zui ko dc cuoi ah
<t8ax> đụng ai ko đụng..
<vubuntor361> ???
<t8ax> đụng nhầm thím n2i
<t8ax> =))
<n2i> hơ, cái đó không ai cấm!
<vubuntor361> thím
<vubuntor361> ???
<n2i> t8ax: Desk ngon!
<vubuntor361> girl
<t8ax> =p~
<t8ax> mới kiếm đc cái skin cho AWN ngon quá show chơi :D
<n2i> cho lên imgur luôn, lúc khác khoe cho win đó kị!
<t8ax> hehe
<n2i> có mấy cái icon này, xem đỡ http://www.iconspedia.com/icon/magnolia.html
<bksupybot> Title: Magnolia Icon | Download Web 2.0 Social Bookmarks icons | IconsPedia (at www.iconspedia.com)
<vubuntor361> ờ cũng chả dấu gì các bác
<_Tux_> @bg
<_Tux_> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<vubuntor361> mún hack cai pass wifi
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<_Tux_> nhìn vubuntor361 lắc đầu
<n2i> _Tux_: Thất vọng về thế hệ trẻ à?
 * _Tux_ chán
<_Tux_> vubuntor361: dùng uyn đê
<vubuntor361> mà theo nhận xet thì chỉ đa phần cac soft chỉ chyaj trên linux
<vubuntor361> he he
<_Tux_> linux chán bỏ mịa
<vubuntor361> nha em cung có wifi
<vubuntor361> nhung mà hack dc nhà 1 bên nó sướng hơn
 * _Tux_ nông dân ếu biết wifi là giề
<Nam_Son> :-D
<_Tux_> n2i: wifi là giề hả thím
<_Tux_> :)
<t8ax> wifi = em của wife
<t8ax> là em vợ đó :D
<_Tux_> t8ax: à
<t8ax> đọc là oai phai
<_Tux_> thế chắc ăn được
<_Tux_> :))
<t8ax> bác này tính hack cả em vợ..
<n2i> ghê quá!
<t8ax> coi chừng lên báo đấy :D
<vubuntor361> á cài này là IRC ah
<n2i> Học hỏi kinh nghiệm! :))
 * Nam_Son O:-)lộn kênh rồi
<_Tux_> vubuntor361: nói chung là xài linux làm giề
<_Tux_> chán lắm
<_Tux_> vừa xấu vừa khó dùng
<vubuntor361> he he
<t8ax> vubuntor361: bạn có biết câu hỏi bạn vừa đặt ra liên quan đến Pháp luật ko :D
<vubuntor361> nghe mãi rồi
 * Nam_Son đạp _Tux_
 * _Tux_ bóp cổ n2i 
<vubuntor361> em kiểm tra trên vietlaw.gov.vn rồi
<t8ax> Trộm cắp viễn thông, tội này tù 18 -> 20 năm, hơn cả tội hấp diêm đấy :D
<n2i> ợ ợ...
<_Tux_> tay kia bóp Nam_Son
<vubuntor361> he he
<vubuntor361> luạt cụ thể còn chưa thấy mà
<Nam_Son> t8ax: toàn chơi hù
 * t8ax tung 1 cú sút ngay giữa háng _Tux_
<n2i> t8ax: thanks
<vubuntor361> mà tội đó là làm gián đoạn thông tin, an ninh quốc gia ms đến 20 năm
<Nam_Son> :)
<t8ax> với thím n2i là fải nhẹ nhàng biết ko :-w
<_Tux_> tay vẫn cầm cổ của Nam_Son và n2i
<n2i> ờ mà hình như không hiệu quả t8ax à!
<vubuntor361> chứ hack cái pass wifi nhà 1 bên á
 * _Tux_ thà chết không buông
<t8ax> ợ
<_Tux_> vubuntor361: sang hỏi nó cho nhanh
<n2i> xem lại chứ đá vào hư không rồi
<_Tux_> hack làm giề
<_Tux_> =))
<vubuntor361> ko
 * Nam_Son lấy hột quẹt đốt nilon nhỏ mắt cho _Tux_
<vubuntor361> hack mớ vui
<t8ax> vubuntor361: gọi đt lên 1080 hỏi hack wifi có ở tù ko, nó trả lời ko thì quay lại hỏi tiếp
<n2i> Nam_Son: Ghê quá!
<vubuntor361> hic wifi nhà mìn cũng có thôi
<_Tux_> vubuntor361: vui ếu gì
<vubuntor361> her
<t8ax> bởi vậy
<_Tux_> vubuntor361: wifi viết tắt của gì ?
<vubuntor361> cảm giác làm chủ dc nó sương sướng
<_Tux_> chắc cũng ếu nhớ đúng không
<_Tux_> =))
<t8ax> chúng ta ko thể chống lại những thằng ngu bởi vì chúng quá đông :D
<vubuntor361> he he
<n2i> ếu biết, mấy ông cãi nhau om sòm cái tên của nó
<_Tux_> (đừng làm những việc vô ích làm giề ...)
<Nam_Son> t8ax: câu đó nghe rồi
<vubuntor361> oa o
<vubuntor361> oa oa
<vubuntor361> mỗi nguwoif có cái thick
<t8ax> thôi bác vubuntor361 lăn vào vn-zoom
<n2i> chém....
<t8ax> nghe đồn có 2 3 topic hướng dẫn
<_Tux_> vubuntor361: đấy
<_Tux_> đất dụng võ ở đó
<t8ax> làm = win mà dùg lệnh của Lunix =))
 * Nam_Son lấy tre đạp dập kẹp vào nách t8ax rồi kéo:)
<_Tux_> u-vn chỉ toàn dân xài Ubuntu
<_Tux_> vì nghèo đói
<vubuntor361> ko xài linux lun
<_Tux_> chớ còn biết gì đâu
 * _Tux_ nông dân trồng rau
<vubuntor361> nhìn cái ubuntu desktop đẹp mà
<t8ax> ubuntu-vn toàn dân xài Windoof hỏi về Lunix cũng bằng ko
<_Tux_> vubuntor361: đẹp giề
<Nam_Son> vubuntor361:ubuntu là bản phân phối của linux mà
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: thế à
<vubuntor361> nhìn cũng hay nữa
<t8ax> ubuntu desktop mà đẹp
<_Tux_> tưởng phiên bản miễn phí của Windows
<t8ax> chắc chưa thấy qua Win 7 =))
 * _Tux_ đi ban nick
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: =))
<vubuntor361> ờ
 * _Tux_ nghiện Ban nick mịa rồi
<vubuntor361> em đang xài win 7 pro có bản quyền
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: định trêu người mới nửa à ;))
 * _Tux_ ôi đại gia
<t8ax> thôi tùy vubuntor361 quyết định
<t8ax> :D
<vubuntor361> he he
<t8ax> móa
 * _Tux_ ví còn 500đ ếu đủ trà đá
<vubuntor361> nhìn đẹp
<t8ax> miễn sau này ở tù lên báo
<vubuntor361> mà win cài để xem thôi
<t8ax> đừng có nói
<t8ax> em dựa vào tài liệu đc cung cấp từ Ubuntu-Vn.org
<t8ax> là đc rồi :D
<_Tux_> vubuntor361: chém gió vãi
<Nam_Son> vubuntor361: tôi cũng có bản quyền win đây thôi mà tôi cũng có xài đâu=))
<vubuntor361> chứ làm việc vẫn xp mà
<vubuntor361> hic cái win 7 tương tác hệ thống khó quá
<_Tux_> vubuntor361: linux bệnh lắm
<t8ax> ( móa tiếc mình éo có em vợ, có mình cũng hắc )
<_Tux_> đừng dùng
<n2i> Nam_Son: Đại gia hơn nữa
<vubuntor361> cụ thể tý đi anh
<_Tux_> vubuntor361: nhìn nhìn t8ax
<_Tux_> đấy
<_Tux_> có bình thường đâu
<Nam_Son> vubuntor361: không phải win7 khó mà là tại ban ko biết')
<_Tux_> giống người ghê lắm
 * t8ax đạp _Tux_
<_Tux_> =))
<vubuntor361> ờ ko bí là khso thật
<Nam_Son> n2i: thằng sinh viên nào của trường đại học cần thơ muốn có bản quyền win là chỉ việc xin thôi
<vubuntor361> mà xp dc 4,5 năm rồi
<Nam_Son> đâu cần mua đâu=))
<vubuntor361> win 7 ra chả quen tý nèo
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: vứt cho mấy cái đê
<n2i> Nam_Son: Ối ối...
<_Tux_> MSDAA hả
<Nam_Son> yes
<t8ax> bản quyền này từ vn-zoom ra :D
<vubuntor361> ờ
<vubuntor361> xin cho lẹ
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: ném qua mấy cái key VS 2010 Ultimate đê
<_Tux_> =))
<Nam_Son> t8ax: bản quyền qua MSDNAA
<n2i> Nam_Son: Nghĩa là sao?
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: ở đâu mà ném
<t8ax> vubuntor361: trừ cái đẹp + cái hack wifi hết lý do để dùng Ubuntu rồi à?
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: hơ
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: mỗi đứa có 1 key à
<vubuntor361> là cái bọn nào liên kết vs microsoft thì nó cho key các phần mềm
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: thì thôi
<_Tux_> hi sinh cho /me đê
<_Tux_> =))
<vubuntor361> he he
 * _Tux_ đang winxp cờ rác
<vubuntor361> nó viết dự trên C, mà em sắp học nó
<vubuntor361> làm quen dần
<_Tux_> vubuntor361: hô hô
<Nam_Son> vubuntor361: đươc có key win + VS + office +SQL còn gì nửa đâu mà khoe
<_Tux_> ( lý tưởng thật hoành tráng)
<t8ax> C thì dùng Win cho ngon
<vubuntor361> her
<_Tux_> t8ax: nhảm
<_Tux_> =))
<Nam_Son> mấy cái khác cũng phải mua hoặc xài lậu thôi
<t8ax> =))
<vubuntor361> hic
<vubuntor361> thì xai mỗi thế
<_Tux_> vubuntor361: muốn xài Ubuntu
<Nam_Son> vubuntor361: bởi vậy tôi mới xài ubuntu
<_Tux_> nộp hết key phần mềm bản quyền ra đây
<_Tux_> =))
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: hehe
<n2i> hơ hơ
<vubuntor361> ờ
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: n2i vubuntor361 có nộp ra
<_Tux_> nhanh lên
<vubuntor361> còn 1 ccais key win 7 trộm dc chwua xài nè
 * n2i tu win òi
<vubuntor361> :d
<_Tux_> vubuntor361: bản nều
<vubuntor361> he he
<vubuntor361> an trom
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: Cho ông 2 cây tre chịu ko
<vubuntor361> ko de y lăm
 * _Tux_ ờ mờ đang xp cờ rác thì lấy win 7 làm giề
<vubuntor361> chỉ nhìn dc win 7
<vubuntor361> hé hé
<_Tux_> vubuntor361: win 7 có đẹp hôn
<vubuntor361> dảm bảo là key ngo
<vubuntor361> chả ra seo
<vubuntor361> chãm vãi
<Nam_Son> vubuntor361: hehe nhầm
 * _Tux_ tát vubuntor361 
<_Tux_> nhảm
<_Tux_> (chạy nhanh mờ =)) )
<vubuntor361> chỉ có cai hơn XP là load đến 45 cái web vẫn ngon
<_Tux_> cài bản trial máy ảo chạy vù vù
<n2i> gió lạnh quá, /me mặc thêm áo
<t8ax> 45 cái :-s
<vubuntor361> ờ
<vubuntor361> ko treo
<_Tux_> vubuntor361: load lúc khoảng 70 web
<vubuntor361> chứ XP á
<_Tux_> vẫn như không
<_Tux_> =))
<Nam_Son> vubuntor361 =))
<vubuntor361> tèo ngay
<t8ax> mở 45 trang google à?
<vubuntor361> ko
<Nam_Son> vubuntor361: lại nhầm
<vubuntor361> hic linh tin
<t8ax> hay work offline :D
<_Tux_> =))
<vubuntor361> nhung flash cũng nhìu mà
<vubuntor361> ọc
<Nam_Son> =))
<_Tux_> AntiUbuntu Fan cờ lút
<t8ax> có mở liên xô chấm mỹ ko?
<vubuntor361> he he
<vubuntor361> liên xô chấm mỹ???
<t8ax> mở thử trang live của liên xô với 1 trang youtube rồi nghe nhạc = nhaccuatui.com
<t8ax> rồi mở thêm zing hoặc facebook chơi game flash
<t8ax> rồi hãy bảo mở 45 trang :D
<Nam_Son> liên xô chấm mỹ=))
<_Tux_> sắp ban một loạt nick
<vubuntor361> ko nhưng em đang mở lầu đỏ  chấm mỹ có tính ko anh
<_Tux_> vì tội liên xô hóa #ubuntu-vn
 * t8ax nhìn nhìn _Tux_ rồi lắc đầu..
<n2i> _Tux_: Có /me không?
 * _Tux_ liên xô hóa sẵn <-
<_Tux_> n2i: Nam_Son và t8ax
<_Tux_> ^
<_Tux_> ^
<t8ax> n2i <== hình như LX chưa có trang nào cho Gay
<_Tux_> banned list
<n2i> haha
<Nam_Son> ;-)
<_Tux_> t8ax: chắc n2i mới đổi gió
<t8ax> gió càng lúc càng to..
<_Tux_> -------------------------------------------
 * Nam_Son pó tay với t8ax
<_Tux_> end chém gió
<_Tux_> --------------------------------------------
<t8ax> Happy ending..
<t8ax> Hoàng tử và Công chúa ở giá suốt đời..
<_Tux_> echo *fsck Windoof*
<_Tux_> ---------------------------------------------
<vubuntor361> á
<vubuntor361> mà mấy anh ơi
<_Tux_> vubuntor361: thế túm lại
<t8ax> móa cây muốn lặng mà gió ếu ngừng =))
<_Tux_> là xài Ubuntu để làm giề
<vubuntor361> cái phần mềm Veriface có chyaj trên ubuntu ko ta
<_Tux_> nếu để hack cái wifi với *học c dùng HĐH viết bằng C*
<_Tux_> thì dùng windows đi
<_Tux_> :)
<vubuntor361> he he vọc cho biết là chính
<_Tux_> vubuntor361: nói thật là
<_Tux_> không biết gì thêm đâu
<_Tux_> =))
<vubuntor361> vói là tích lũy kinh nghiệm chém gió
 * _Tux_ lại có một cơ số bạn trẻ
<vubuntor361> há há
<_Tux_> ếu biết gì đi chém gió lung tung
<t8ax> vubuntor361: thích thì dùng đi, nghe lời lão _Tux_ làm gì
<_Tux_> rồi kêu Linux thế này thế nọ
<_Tux_> rồi một cơ số các bạn trẻ khác
<_Tux_> nghe chém gió
<_Tux_> thấy ghê ghê
<t8ax> cao lắm 1 ngày format thôi ;)
<_Tux_> lại thôi chẳng dám dùng
<vubuntor361> ôi dào
<vubuntor361> her
 * _Tux_ nói túm lại là chán các bạn xài cho biết, xài thử nghiệm
<_Tux_> xài cho vui
<vubuntor361> trước h có xài ubuntu nhìu nhưng nói thục chả hỉu gì lun
<_Tux_> xài chứng tỏ gì gì đó
 * n2i thấy _Tux_ đang đuổi g4'
<_Tux_> xài cho khác người
<vubuntor361> he he
<vubuntor361> có léc\x
<_Tux_> rồi xài để hacker
<_Tux_> abc abc
<_Tux_> ^
<_Tux_> ^
<_Tux_> ^
 * t8ax xài vì vào liên xô đỡ bị virus có đc ko bạn _Tux_
<vubuntor361> her
<_Tux_> fack *luser*
<vubuntor361> thế theo anh xài linux làm giề
<_Tux_> t8ax: cái đó tạm chấp nhận
<_Tux_> vubuntor361: ếu có tiền
<t8ax> thanks men ;)
<_Tux_> đành phải xài
<vubuntor361> chả phải mấy lý do trên
<_Tux_> :P
<vubuntor361> hừ
<n2i> t8ax: âu là hoàn cảnh!
<vubuntor361> nêu làm server thì ko cần đến desktop
<_Tux_> vubuntor361: mà có xài linux mẹ đâu
<_Tux_> cái windows gì tên Ubuntu ấy
 * t8ax nghe đồn ku _Tux_ do crack mãi WIn ếu đc nên dùng Lunix
<_Tux_> =))
<vubuntor361> há há
 * _Tux_ thấy bản cracked sẵn rồi
<vubuntor361> ko crack nổi
<vubuntor361> há há
<t8ax> gió lớn lại nỗi :D
<vubuntor361> chuối ko thể tả
<n2i> vubuntor361: cho ít đĩa xp cracked cái!
<vubuntor361> her
<t8ax> crack win á.. click chuột 2 lần reset 1 lần =))
<vubuntor361> làm gì có
<vubuntor361> chỉ có là key thôi
<_Tux_> t8ax: lâu vậy
<n2i> copyright à?
<vubuntor361> cd thì phải tự down từ microsofth thoi
 * _Tux_ cài xong dùng luôn
<_Tux_> =))
<t8ax> vậy là nhanh rầu..
<t8ax> ít ra nhanh hơn crack ubuntu =))
<_Tux_> t8ax: thế hả
 * _Tux_ đi học a sờ mờ đi cờ rác ubuntu
<t8ax> _Tux_: ếu tin lên google "cách crack và nhập key ubuntu" coi
<vubuntor361> để em thử
<_Tux_> t8ax: ếu thấy kết quả nào
<_Tux_> =))
<t8ax> đấy
<t8ax> dùng Ubuntu
<_Tux_> .gc "cách crack và nhập key ubuntu"
<t8ax> là vì mục đích
<bkphenny> "cách crack và nhập key ubuntu": 0
<_Tux_> =))
<_Tux_> 0 thật
<t8ax> viết ra cách crack Ubuntu
<n2i> khó quá chẳng ai dám nghiên cứu
<vubuntor361> her
<_Tux_> .gc "t8ax là gay"
<vubuntor361> em có hiện kết quả nè
<bkphenny> "t8ax là gay": 0
<_Tux_> =))
<t8ax> .gc "n2i là gay"
<vubuntor361> co kết quả mà
<bkphenny> "n2i là gay": 0
<t8ax> đệt :|
<t8ax> boot lởm
<t8ax> bot
<_Tux_> .gc "gay"
<bkphenny> "gay": 22,200,000
<t8ax> .gc "thím n2i"
<bkphenny> "thím n2i": 0
<n2i> t8ax: bot đi chơi đêm với mình hoài mà
<_Tux_> =))
<t8ax> thấy hôk
<_Tux_> .gc "Bot ngu VKL"
<bkphenny> "Bot ngu VKL": 0
<_Tux_> =))
<t8ax> .gc "n2i fsck boy"
<bkphenny> "n2i fsck boy": 0
<n2i> :))
<_Tux_> .gc "linux bệnh vãi"
<bkphenny> "linux bệnh vãi": 0
<_Tux_> lol
<n2i> .gc t8ax vs JAV
<bkphenny> t8ax vs JAV: 50
<t8ax> .gc "Crack ubuntu"
<t8ax> ặc
<n2i> haha
<bkphenny> "Crack ubuntu": 819
<t8ax> 819 :>
<_Tux_> chết mịa boot roài
<_Tux_> =))
<n2i> t8ax: Thế nào rồi?
<t8ax> mình ếu bík Jav là gì
<t8ax> bot này thủ đoạn
<n2i> bot nó bảo 50 kìa
<vubuntor361> mà theo cách anh cài ubuntu thủ nghiêm thì bao nhiu dung lượng thì đủ
<t8ax> khoảng 5 -> 10G
<_Tux_> vubuntor361: khoảng độ 160G
<_Tux_> :)
<vubuntor361> sau khi mình cái xong có đọc dc dự liwwuj trên hệ thống fat 32 ò NTFS ko
<_Tux_> vubuntor361: không
<t8ax> vubuntor361: format đc luôn
<_Tux_> nó thấy là format luôn
<vubuntor361> ock
<vubuntor361> toàn dữ liệu quý
 * n2i thấy mấy đống gạch
 * t8ax tình nghi ku _Tux_ đang gom gạch xây nhà
<vubuntor361> format chắc em nhay từ tầng 14 xuống luôn
<_Tux_> vubuntor361: xài Ubuntu phải chịu đau thương
<vubuntor361> quên đi
<vubuntor361> share thêm 1 ổ nữa
<_Tux_> vubuntor361: quên Linux đê
<_Tux_> :)
<n2i> :S
<Nam_Son> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<Nam_Son> The end!
<_Tux_> tí nữa viết thêm tài liệu xui dại
<_Tux_> cho người mới dùng Ubuntu
<_Tux_> =))
<n2i> Chứ không phải tài liệu cho người sắp dùng U
<_Tux_> n2i: ờ
<_Tux_> :))
<_Tux_> chưa dùng thì thôi
<_Tux_> khỏi dùng
<_Tux_> :))
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: hạ nhiệt đi
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: làm gì mà bức xúc quá chém gió dữ vậy=))
<vubuntor361> he he
<vubuntor361> em hỏi tý nữa
<vubuntor361> cái Kubuntu dẹp ko vậy
 * Nam_Son =)) thôi tôi chạy
<n2i> Không đẹp
<_Tux_> vubuntor361: đẹp lắm
<vubuntor361> nghe trong quoảng cáo là hòa nhoáng mà
<n2i> mà là ...quá đẹp
<_Tux_> nhưng nó đòi ăn cả HDD cơ
<vubuntor361> là sao
<_Tux_> và thấy đứa nào đẹp hơn
<_Tux_> là nó xóa
<_Tux_> như windows chẳng hạn
<_Tux_> :P
<vubuntor361> hic thế down chỗ nào ta
<vubuntor361> hì em xài win đến 8 năm rồi
<_Tux_> vubuntor361: microsoft.com/kubuntu
<vubuntor361> trải qua 5 đời win rồi
<vubuntor361> chán rồi
<Nam_Son> .g kubuntu
<bkphenny> Nam_Son: http://kubuntu.org/
 * _Tux_ chưa có tiền xài uyn
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: bậy
<bksupybot> Title: Kubuntu | Friendly Computing (at kubuntu.org)
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: ?
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: trang đó là bản mod
<_Tux_> toàn Virus
<_Tux_> có phải offical của nó đâu
<n2i> với cả link liên xô
<vubuntor361> theo khuyến cáo nên dung bản LTS hay nả thường hơn
<_Tux_> liênxô.mỹ/kubuntuxXX
<_Tux_> vubuntor361: bản nào cũng thế
<_Tux_> lởm lắm
<vubuntor361> òe
 * Nam_Son mấy pác làm gì thì làm em đi ăn cơm
<_Tux_> (cài xong ếu vô được mạng
<vubuntor361> anh xài cái này ah
<_Tux_> ếu nghe nhạc được
<_Tux_> ếu mở được JAV lên xem
<n2i> nhưng đi liên xô lai mỹ thì được
<_Tux_> tịt wc
<_Tux_> CPU, RAM chạy kịch kim
<_Tux_> VGA nóng đừng hỏi
<vubuntor361> her
 * Nam_Son ông nói gà bà nói vịt pó tay
<_Tux_> HDD kêu tành tạc luôn (hđ nhiều)
<vubuntor361> èo
<vubuntor361> đung dọa em nhá
 * _Tux_ chưa dọa ai bao giờ :)
<vubuntor361> em xài lap mà thế là tèo cơm đó
<vubuntor361> bả Kubuntu h
<_Tux_> vubuntor361: có đk mua lap mới còn giề
<_Tux_> :)
<vubuntor361> hay bản Ubuntu déktop
 * _Tux_ thôi đi ăn cơm
<vubuntor361> bó chết giờ
<vubuntor361> ý mà sao đổi nick dc
<n2i> mấy ông mở mấy máy một lúc đó
<vubuntor293> có ai k?
<vubuntor293> cho hỏi với
<GeekComp> ?
<GeekComp> cứ hỏi
<t8ax> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor293> uh
<vubuntor293> mình cài trong ổ c
<vubuntor293> song song win7, giờ chạy ubuntu update thì bị đầy ổ cứng
<GeekComp> bạn cài bằng wubi hả
<vubuntor293> có cách nào vào windows rồi tăng cho nó thêm dung lượng không?
<vubuntor293> có chức năng cài Inside windows mà
<GeekComp> câu này nhiều người hỏi rồi maf
<GeekComp> bạn search lại trên forum nhá
<vubuntor293> sao đây bạn ơi
<Nam_S> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor293> thanks
<vubuntor293> để mình đọc
<vubuntor293> trời, đâu có cái nào chỉ cách tăng dung lượng đâu bạn?
<n2i> vubuntor293: đọc nhanh vkl
<vubuntor293> không ai giúp à
<n2i> túm và kéo rộng ra là được
<vubuntor293> là sao vậy bạn
<vubuntor293> mình mới nhập môn
<n2i> nhập môn thì phải học những cái căn bản đã!
<n2i> Vậy việc cậu cần là gì?
<t8ax> vào Win cắt bớt dung lượng mấy ổ kia rồi thêm vào ổ cài Win
<t8ax> => tăng dung lượng ;)
 * CDCMCLGT đâu
<CDCMCLGT> gà đâu
 * CDCMCLGT phê quá
<n2i> 293
<vubuntor293> mình cài trong ổ C đó
<CDCMCLGT> vubuntor293: Ubuntu có ổ C à
<CDCMCLGT> n2i: check coi
<vubuntor293> chỉ là một cái folder thôi bạn ơi
 * CDCMCLGT tìm tìm ổ C
<n2i> CDCMCLGT: Có, nếu cài wine :))
 * CDCMCLGT thấy cái phimnguoilon.exe
<vubuntor293> bạn có từng bấm vô đĩa ubuntu để coi nó có gì không?
<n2i> ~/,wine/devices/c
<CDCMCLGT> vubuntor293: có gì là có gì
<CDCMCLGT>  / thì cái gì mà chẳng có
<CDCMCLGT>  /porn
<CDCMCLGT>  /liên xô
<vubuntor293> Nó có chức năng istall inside windows - like a software
<CDCMCLGT> vubuntor293: mới có à
<CDCMCLGT> :P
<vubuntor293> bởi vậy nó chỉ chiếm một phân vùng nhỏ trong ổ C thôi
 * CDCMCLGT chưa tìm thấy ổ C
<t8ax> vubuntor293: nếu giờ bạn muốn dùng luôn Ubuntu thì gỡ cái cũ cài = Wubi ra rồi phân thêm 1 vùng trống khoảng 10G để cài Ubuntu = USB hoặc CD
<n2i> CDCMCLGT: chắc là wubi?
<vubuntor293> tưởng mình gà ai ngờ lên gặp hột vịt lộn!
<n2i> vubuntor293: Cài bằng wubi phổng
<vubuntor293> cài lại thì em cho nó 10gb thì đc rồi, tưởng đâu add thêm đc
<vubuntor930> máy e treo thì làm sao đây
<t8ax> add thêm thì như mình nói đó, vào Win hoặc Live mode của Ubuntu cắt của ổ khác ném vào
<vubuntor293> 2010 rồi mà cài wubi làm gì bạn ơi
<n2i> cài bằng wubi thì phân vùng của nó là ảo thôi mà
<n2i> vubuntor930: gỡ nó xuống! :))
<vubuntor930> phím nóng để reset máy là gì ạ
<vubuntor930> gỡ được gỡ liền
<n2i> ctrl+alt+f1
<n2i> :))
<t8ax> gõ reboot nhập pass rồi enter :D
<vubuntor930> hem được a ơi
<n2i> sao không được?
<vubuntor930> nó ko chạy
<vubuntor930> vẫn đơ
<vubuntor293> chán
<vubuntor930> e đang dùng máy người khác
<CDCMCLGT> vubuntor293: bỏ Ubuntu
<n2i> nó vẫn đơ thế à? không chuyển sang màu đen huyền bí à?
<CDCMCLGT> về win đê
<vubuntor930> ko
<vubuntor930> vẫn cái firefox
<CDCMCLGT> vubuntor293: linux có gì hay đâu mà dùng
<t8ax> vubuntor930: rút dây điện ra :D
<vubuntor930> úi
<vubuntor930> thế reset thuần túy à
<vubuntor930> hại main
<vubuntor930> hic
<t8ax> treo đến mức ko ấn đc phím nóng
<CDCMCLGT> vubuntor293: hỏng thế nào được mà phải xoắn
<CDCMCLGT> :)
<n2i> vubuntor930: không sang được màn hình đen à?
<t8ax> thì cách đó là tối ưu nhất rồi :D
<vubuntor930> hic
<CDCMCLGT> chuyển sang Ctrl+Alt+F1
<CDCMCLGT> nhấn Ctrl+Alt+Del
<vubuntor930> thôi thì reset vậy
<vubuntor930> ko được
<n2i> có 2 lần bấm, quá đơn giản
<t8ax> ( nếu là laptop thì cắm cục pin vào rồi rút, xong rồi chờ hết điện tự tắt cho đỡ hại )
<vubuntor930> tui ấn 1 chục
<CDCMCLGT> vubuntor293: reset nóng đi
<t8ax> PC thì bỏ pin con ó vàng hay đỏ cũng đc, pin AAA cũng đc, xong chờ nó tịt :D
<CDCMCLGT> cháy thế nào được main là phải xoắn
 * n2i tắt cứng hoài!
<RCua> lol
 * CDCMCLGT đáp mặt RCua 
<n2i> nhưng lâu nay ngon rồi!
<CDCMCLGT> vubuntor293: <- bạn này có phải bạn wubi hem
<CDCMCLGT> haha
<CDCMCLGT> đã đuổi xong
 * CDCMCLGT nằm xoa bụng
<n2i> chạy té cả lông
<CDCMCLGT> bác wubi
<CDCMCLGT> gặp một đống *hột vịt*
<CDCMCLGT> ;))
<CDCMCLGT> (không biết ai hột vịt)
<CDCMCLGT> :))
<GeekComp> }CDCMCLGT
<n2i> khổ
<GeekComp> nghĩa là cái quái gì thế
<RCua> lol
<n2i> "Con đường cách mạng còn lắm gian truân"
<GeekComp> ẹc
<GeekComp> ôi má
<GeekComp> ngất trên cây quất
<GeekComp> viết tắt thía Bác Hồ cũng ko nhận ra
<CDCMCLGT> GeekComp: =))
 * Nam_S CDCMCLGT <-Thấy cách nói chuyện là biết _Tux_ rồi=))
<RCua> .g cgcmclgt
<bkphenny> RCua: No results found for 'cgcmclgt'.
<GeekComp> .g cdcmclgt
<bkphenny> GeekComp: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Cach-Mang/110559632297319?sk=info
<bksupybot> Title: Cach Mang | Facebook (at www.facebook.com)
<Nam_S> ##window đôg vãi
<GeekComp> ai da
<Nam_S> hehe mai quá mình ko vô được facebook^^
<t8ax> http://fc03.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2010/335/a/3/think_green_by_xvii_3c-d34173z.png cho ku n2i này
<RCua> có vẻ ếu vào
<RCua> :-/
<n2i> t8ax: http://dizorb.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/Green-Snake.jpeg
<Nam_S> n2i: http://img.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2007/09_01/tigerDM0309_468x478.jpg^^
<RCua> :-/
<t8ax> File not found.
<n2i> bỏ ^^ đi
<t8ax> òh
<t8ax> mới bỏ ;)
<CDCMCLGT> Nam_S: <- sờ gì vậy trời
<t8ax> http://fc04.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2010/335/c/d/dual_screen_desktop_by_thehybrideffect-d340njw.jpg
<t8ax> clgt :|
<n2i> Nam_S: Đú nổi không? http://dizorb.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/wallpaper-624535_Dizorb_dot_com.jpg
<CDCMCLGT> Nam_S: t8ax đủ nổi cái này không
<CDCMCLGT> .g Marioa Ozawa
<bkphenny> CDCMCLGT: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-x_xXc5_wM
<bksupybot> Title: YouTube - Maria Ozawa English Teacher (at www.youtube.com)
<Nam_S> =))
<Nam_S> sờ cái gì cần sờ=))
<n2i> t8ax: http://dizorb.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/wallpaper-620201_Dizorb_dot_com.jpg UT đê!
<t8ax> :(
<n2i> http://lava360.com/inspiration/25-awesome-heart-touching-cg-girls/#888
<CDCMCLGT> t8ax: tuổi gì
<CDCMCLGT> http://img.tamtay.vn/files/photo2/2010/5/18/9/573662/4bf1fc73_6d1c185b_quangcopy.gif
<bksupybot> Title: 25 Awesome & Heart Touching CG Girls | Lava360 (at lava360.com)
<t8ax> bác 89 tuổi gì em tuổi đấy
<CDCMCLGT> t8ax: lol
<CDCMCLGT> nhìn cái ảnh đê
<CDCMCLGT> bomb đạn đấy ăn thua gì
<Nam_S> n2i: http://inthefresh09.files.wordpress.com/2010/11/great-white-shark.jpg
<CDCMCLGT> :))
<Nam_S> Con khủng long đó hiền quá
<n2i> CDCMCLGT: Nhìn ghê nhẩy
<t8ax> hehe
<t8ax> đừng chọc anh Quảng
<Nam_S> :-DMột hồi chắc đem hình kinh dị lên quá
<n2i> t8ax: Lấy mớ wall này cho mát mắt
<n2i> http://hqwalls.blogspot.com/2009/06/amazing-bamboo-wallpapers.html
<bksupybot> Title: HQ Wallpapers: Amazing Bamboo Wallpapers (at hqwalls.blogspot.com)
<t8ax> bữa sau anh ấy open sources
<t8ax> chuyển sang cho Lunix diệt virus :D
<Nam_S> ùi mấy hình cây tre đó xem lâu rồi
<t8ax> http://fc09.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2010/335/c/b/enlightenment_by_mariompl-d33zz0k.png
<t8ax> này mới gọi là mát
<n2i> E17
<t8ax> kín đúng chỗ hở mà hở đúng chỗ kín :D
<n2i> ác thế chứ
<n2i> cũng đại khái thế http://www.cgartworld.com/fullimage.php?imgurl=/albums/cggirls/Female_Anatomical_Study.jpg&imgtitle=Female+Anatomical+Study
<bksupybot> Title: Female Anatomical Study Full-Size Image | CG Art World - The best hand-picked CG art collection (at www.cgartworld.com)
<t8ax> body art
 * Nam_S nude art luôn
<Nam_S> =))
<Nam_S> đầu đọc trẻ em=))
<n2i> gì art cũng được http://www.cgartworld.com/fullimage.php?imgurl=/albums/cggirls/Monster_with_Tentacles.jpg&imgtitle=Monster+with+Tentacles
<bksupybot> Title: Monster with Tentacles Full-Size Image | CG Art World - The best hand-picked CG art collection (at www.cgartworld.com)
<CDCMCLGT> #ubuntu-vn đang bị liên xô hóa
<CDCMCLGT> RCua: thực thi luật pháp đê
<n2i> sang vnut chém! :))
<RCua> :-\
<t8ax> cái tấm thứ 2..
<t8ax> em ấy đang trong kỳ :-ss
<RCua> (:|
<t8ax> :-X
<GeekComp> VN-My nhiu roài???
<RCua> 1-0
<t8ax> .g livescores.com
<bkphenny> t8ax: http://www.livescores.com/
<bksupybot> Title: Soccer Live Scores - powered by LiveScore.com (at www.livescores.com)
<n2i> cái comment cuốit
<vubuntor710> go tieng viet co dau trong ubuntu the nao anh
<vubuntor710> em tai phan mem roi
<vubuntor710> cai dat roi
<vubuntor710> nhung chua biet su dung
<n2i> vubuntor710: Tải gì? cài gì?
<vubuntor710> scim unikey
<vubuntor710> co dung ko a?
<n2i> xài ibus-unikey đê
<vubuntor710> bay gio muon go thi lam the nao
<n2i> vào software center hoặc synaptic mà gỡ
<n2i> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor710> ok
<vubuntor710> thanks
<Nam_S> hix hix buồn ngủ quá
<RCua> phê phê tê tê
<vubuntor416> cai Ubuntu ban tieng viet the nao nhi
<geminious> bạn chọn ngôn ngữ tiếng việt là được
<vubuntor416> chon luc cai dat a
<vubuntor416> hay cai xong rui co chuyen duoc khong
<geminious> được
<geminious> ở màn hình login
<vubuntor416> nhu the nao vay
<geminious> có 1 thanh panel phía dưới màn hình
<geminious> chọn ngôn ngữ ở đấy cũng được
<vubuntor416> minh ko hieu lam
<vubuntor416> co tai lieu cho m doc ko
<geminious> cái chỗ màn hình lúc đăng nhập vào máy ý
<vubuntor416> moi dung nen ko hieu lam
<vubuntor416> nhung minh dang nhap tu dong ma
<geminious> bạn có thể vảo system/administration
<geminious> languages support
<ducgiang_8888> vubuntor416: tham khảo tại đây
<ducgiang_8888> â
<ducgiang_8888> vubuntor416: http://www.ubuntu-vn.org/node/458
<bksupybot> Title: Hướng dẫn cài đặt Ubuntu 10.10 Live CD | Ubuntu Việt Nam (at www.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor416> cam on
<ducgiang_8888> geminious: dạo này bạn năng nổ thế!
<geminious> vừa vào đấy chứ
<ducgiang_8888> geminious: quê bạn ở đâu thế?
<geminious> năng nổ j`
<geminious> :))
<geminious> HN
<ducgiang_8888> ờ
<ducgiang_8888> thì mới vào furum mà hoạt động rât tích cực ah
<geminious> toàn bật irc chat chit thôi
<geminious> 2 hôm nay rảnh mới viết bài đấy
<ducgiang_8888> geminious: có vẻ vụ trang chủ chỉ có cậu với mình làm thôi
<geminious> từ mai là vài ngày mới làm :))
<ducgiang_8888> geminious: uh!
<geminious> ko cần làm gấp đâu
<ducgiang_8888> geminious: bạn bao nhiêu tuổi?
 * RCua uống nước xít
<geminious> 91
<ducgiang_8888> hi! mình 88
<geminious> ok
<geminious> thảo nào tên nheieuf số 8 thế
<geminious> :))
<geminious> chắc là sn 8/8/88
<ducgiang_8888> no
<ducgiang_8888> 8888 có ý nghĩa khác
<geminious> tứ quý 8 hả
<geminious> :))
<ducgiang_8888> geminious: cứ coi như là thế đi
<geminious>  sao chạy linux nó cứ nóng hơn win nhỉ
<ducgiang_8888> geminious: học trường nào thế?
<geminious> hvktqs :D
<ducgiang_8888> geminious: chác bạn chạy nhiều hiệu ứng quá nó thế
<geminious> ko compiz để normal mà
<ducgiang_8888> hoặc có thiết lập nào đó chưa chuẩn
<ducgiang_8888> chứ mềnh full hiệu ứng cũng có thấy sao đâu
<ducgiang_8888> dùng vẫn ngon lành mà
<geminious> uh máy mình dual
<geminious> nãy dùng win cũng thấy nóng nhg ko nóng bằng thế này
<geminious> :-?
<ducgiang_8888> chắc cảm giác thôi
<ducgiang_8888> thử xem nhiệt độ lại xem
<geminious> 48
<geminious> hdd 41
<geminious> máy bạn thế nào
<geminious> ?
<geminious> ở win thì cpu cũng ~48 nhg hdd chỉ 35 thôi
<geminious> :-?
<geminious> chả hiểu sao hdd lại nóng lên
<geminious> đo mấy lần rồi
<ducgiang_8888> cũng không cần kỹ thế lắm đâu
<ducgiang_8888> nó không lên 60 là được
<ducgiang_8888> mình dùng lap
<geminious> à check cho mình cái lỗi rendering not set to zero lúc khởi động máy
<geminious> ><
<geminious> rendering header not zet to zero hay j` j` ý
<geminious> máy mình khởi động bị báo thế
<geminious> not set nhé
<geminious> mài thử xuống 10.04 xem sao
<geminious> mai
<geminious> mỗi tội 10.04 ibus ko tiện lắm
<nd-elec> viet nam thua to
<RCua> lol
<vubuntor046> hi
<ducgiang_8888> vubuntor046: nois chuyeenj oer đây nè
<ducgiang_8888> hi hi
<vubuntor046> uh
<ducgiang_8888> nói chuyện bên này đi
<ducgiang_8888> vubuntor046: sinh viên ngành gì thế?
<vubuntor046> uh
<vubuntor046> ngan hang
<ducgiang_8888> bạn phải nói rõ thì mình mới tư vấn được
<ducgiang_8888> uh
<vubuntor046> thi tai chinh ngan hang
<ducgiang_8888> thế bạn đã biết gì về ubuntu òi?
<vubuntor046> cha biet gi het , mo tren mang co ma khung
<vubuntor046> no qua khac so voi window
<ducgiang_8888> uh
<ducgiang_8888> tất nhiên rồi
<ducgiang_8888> khi dùng ubuntu bạn không nên mang nó ra so sánh với win
<ducgiang_8888> cũng như đồ ông hàng xóm không giống với nhà mình
<ducgiang_8888> bạn không thể vào nhà ông hàng xóm mà lại hỏi sao đồ của ông lại khác đồ mình được
<vubuntor046> minh muon cai thu no xem co ok k , nhung minh so no gay rac roi trong luc su dung
<ducgiang_8888> bạn phải quan niêm rằng ubuntu không phải là win
<vubuntor046> ih
<vubuntor046> uh
<ducgiang_8888> uh! cái đó thì rất có thể
<ducgiang_8888> nên bạn nên đọc trước các tài liệu trước đi
<ducgiang_8888> trong forum mình có rất nhiều tài liệu hướng dẫn cài đó
<ducgiang_8888> nếu bạn chỉ muốn xem thôi thì có thể dùng qua live DC
<ducgiang_8888> cd
<vubuntor046> ban co the dan link cho minh k , lam sao m biet doc cai nao la chinh xac nhat
<ducgiang_8888> nhưng nó sẽ rất chậm
<ducgiang_8888> ok
<ducgiang_8888> chờ mình chút
<vubuntor046> ban co mail yahoo k lien lac wa do dc k
<ducgiang_8888> vubuntor046:  http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<ducgiang_8888> bạn vào đó
<vubuntor046> nhu vay se de hon vi k biet lan sao vao co gap lai k
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<ducgiang_8888> nó sẽ cho bạn biết rõ những chi tiết những thứ bạn cần khi muốn cài đặt và sử dụng Ubuntu
<ducgiang_8888> vubuntor046: hi! Bạn cứ lên đây! Ở trên đây lúc nào cũng có người mà
<ducgiang_8888> tuy không gặp mình nhưng còn nhiều người khác
<ducgiang_8888> như thế tiện hơn
<vubuntor046> that ah
<vubuntor046> ok
<ducgiang_8888> uh
<ducgiang_8888> trên đây luôn có người trực 24/7 luôn
<ducgiang_8888> kể cả lễ tết
<ducgiang_8888> còn đây là link hướng dẫn cài chi tiết bản 10.04: http://www.ubuntu-vn.org/node/458
<bksupybot> Title: Hướng dẫn cài đặt Ubuntu 10.10 Live CD | Ubuntu Việt Nam (at www.ubuntu-vn.org)
<ducgiang_8888> vubuntoru046: bạn chịu khó đọc kỹ nhé
<ducgiang_8888> không thì làm sai là rắc rối lắm
<ducgiang_8888> nên đọc link đầu mình đưa cho bạn trước
<ducgiang_8888> sau đí đến cái kia
<ducgiang_8888> cứ tham khảo đi nhé
<ducgiang_8888> có thắc mặc gì cứ post lên đây
<vubuntor046> mo mot minh lieu co on k ban
<ducgiang_8888> hi
<ducgiang_8888> phải tự tin vào bản thân mình chứ
<ducgiang_8888> các hướng dẫn đều rất chi tiết và cụ thể rồi
<vubuntor046> hiu vay
<ducgiang_8888> có cả hình ảnh lẫn video nữa
<vubuntor046> cai co lau k ban
<ducgiang_8888> chỉ cần làm theo là ok
<ducgiang_8888> nhanh thôi
<vubuntor046> co phai khi su dung phai go lenh tum lum k
<ducgiang_8888> nếu trong quá trình cài bạn không chọn update thì chỉ mất tầm 30 phút thôi
<ducgiang_8888> bạn có thể dùng lệnh hoặc không dùng cũng đuowcj
<ducgiang_8888> không sao cả
<ducgiang_8888> như mình cũng ít khi dùng đến lệnh lắm
<ducgiang_8888> tuy nhiên dùng lệnh sẽ nhanh hơn nhiều so vứi việc mình thao tác bằng chuột+bàn phím
 * RCua gõ mổ cò
<vubuntor046> sao k vay
<vubuntor046> ki vay
<vubuntor653> giống như kiểu nhấn Ctrl-C thì nhanh hơn là click chuột phải rồi chọn "Copy"
<vubuntor653> cơ bản là nếu nhớ được lệnh thì gõ cái là ra, nhưng không nhớ lệnh thì bạn dùng chuột cũng được
<vubuntor046> uh
<vubuntor046> vay thank ban nhiu nha'
<kingofmakai> các anh cho em hỏi
<C4NoC> nâu
<C4NoC> dota time
<C4NoC> :D
<kingofmakai> em định cài 1 cái exstension cho chrome
<kingofmakai> nhưng mở chrome lên, drag file .crx vào thì không được
<kingofmakai> mở chrome bằng root drag vào thì lại okie
<kingofmakai> em không biết làm sao để cài cả
<kingofmakai> hic
<RCua> d:3
<codai2810> d:3
<vubuntor868> Đông thế ^^!
<vubuntor868> CDCMCLGT: Tux nói tục vl ra thees:D
<vubuntor077> code c tren Ubuntu thi dung phan mem gi a
<vubuntor077> Ubuntu co phan mem code duoc c ko
<vubuntor077> ko co ai tra loi a
<RCua> chắc là có
<RCua> gcc
<vubuntor077> kho the
<vubuntor077> chi ho cai
<RCua> google c programming ubuntu?
<vubuntor077> dang hoc C ma hem co thi toi
<RCua> .g c programming ubuntu
<bkphenny> RCua: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/programming-scripting/131935-how-do-i-do-c-programming-ubuntu.html
<vubuntor077> hem dich duoc
<vubuntor077> tren trung tam phan mem ko co a
<RCua> trên forum chắc có
<RCua> cái này nhiều người hỏi rồi
<vubuntor762> oa oa
<vubuntor762> co ai ko nhi
<vubuntor762> cho e, hoi ty
<vubuntor762> em cai kubuntu no nhan ra card wifi roi
<vubuntor762> nhung ma ko tai nao ket noi dc
<vubuntor762> alo
<vubuntor762> are there any body here
 * CDCMCLGT không có ai
<vubuntor762> oc
<t8ax> kết nối với em vợ à?
<n2i> Sao lại dùng are mà không phải is?
<t8ax> hỏi thím n2i đi =))
<vubuntor762> o
<vubuntor762> o
<vubuntor762> um ms hoc may hum truoc gio laii sai
<vubuntor762> cu chuoi that
<vubuntor762> hic em cai kubuntu
<vubuntor762> no nhan ra card wifi
<n2i> sao không phải là ubuntu?
<vubuntor762> moi dung thi ngh noi kubuntu no na na win de lam quen hon
<n2i> Muốn giống hay không là tùy ở mình
<n2i> tải ở đâu về?
<vubuntor762> cai link ban chieu anh cho thi phai
<GeekComp> hơ hớ
<GeekComp> n2i: tại mi đóa
<vubuntor762> he he
<n2i> hơ, /me cho bao giờ?
<vubuntor762> ban chieu na
<n2i> microsoft.com/kubuntu đó hả?
<vubuntor762> ko
<n2i> Trang gốc đấy, có vấn đề gì sao?
<vubuntor762> kubuntu.org
<t8ax> trời..
<n2i> ôi zào!
<t8ax> nghe lời ai ko nghe nghe lời n2i..
<vubuntor762> ???
<n2i> Bảo tải trang gốc thì ko màn
<vubuntor762> eo
<n2i> đi tải lung tung
<n2i> :(
<vubuntor762> anh thu vao cai link anh cho xem
<t8ax> fải vubuntor762 là ng` hồi chiều hỏi vụ hack wifi đúng hôk?
<GeekComp> kaka
<vubuntor762> We are sorry, the page you requested cannot be found. See below for search results close to your request, or try a new search.
<n2i> vubuntor762: Vào liên xô chấm mỹ xong rồi đi bộ sang
<vubuntor762> hif
<n2i> không vào thẳng được
<t8ax> fải vubuntor762 là ng` hồi chiều hỏi vụ hack wifi đúng hôk?
<vubuntor762> aaaaaaaaa
<vubuntor762> la em
<vubuntor762> hic
<GeekComp> ko nhận đk sóng hay ko nhận đk driver
<n2i> hơ hơ
<vubuntor762> cai wifi no ko ket noi dc
<t8ax> ừh
<t8ax> vậy thôi ko giúp
<vubuntor762> oc
<t8ax> mất công nước mình lại mất thêm 1 thằng vô tích sự =))
<vubuntor762> ko phai em dau ma
<GeekComp> tên này hack wifi hả
<vubuntor762> he he
<n2i> :))
<GeekComp> thía thoai
<vubuntor762> ko phai em
<GeekComp> bibi
<t8ax> vừa mới nói là em giờ lại nói ko phải em..
<vubuntor762> ko
<vubuntor762> he he
<t8ax> thôi đi ca bài ca con cá đi ;))
<vubuntor762> y nham
<n2i> hơ hơ
<vubuntor762> ay ay
<vubuntor762> chuyen chinh ne
<t8ax> mà wifi bị sao?
<vubuntor762> cai wifi nha em dung WPA- person
<t8ax> có làm em ấy chịu chưa mà đòi kết nối?
<t8ax> tội hấp diêm em vợ lớn lắm đấy..
<vubuntor762> no nhan card, nhan wifi
<GeekComp> ...!!!!!
<t8ax> nghe đồn VN giờ là thẻo cho an toàn
<n2i> hình như kde làm ăn không tốt hay sao ấy, lần opensuse mình cũng thế, bỏ luôn
<vubuntor762> oc
<vubuntor762> lai noi di dau roi
<GeekComp> tui cũng thía
<vubuntor762> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<n2i> vubuntor762: Tải knoppix về mà xài thử!
<GeekComp> giờ trung thành Gnome
<t8ax> theo mình biết
<t8ax> hack wifi
<vubuntor762> hic
<t8ax> tốt nhất là dùng thuốc mê
<n2i> Giống window cực! :) dễ xài, không cần cài, nhét vào usb là ok!
<t8ax> ra ngoài tiệm thuốc tây hỏi thử
<t8ax> coi chừng vợ chú biết
<vubuntor762> cai wifi nha minh do
<vubuntor762> co pass ma con deck lam an gi dc
<t8ax> ở chung nhà thì đợi wife đi vắng
<vubuntor762> nua la cai wifi nha 1 ben
<t8ax> hẵn hack wifi
<vubuntor762> em chu vo
<n2i> vubuntor762: nghe t8ax đê, có kinh nghiệm nhà đá ra!
<vubuntor762> oc
<vubuntor762> nha da...
<vubuntor762> o the co suong hon vs zo ko anh
<GeekComp> t8ax đã từng phạm tội hấp diêm em bé 3 tuổi, bị phạt tù 20 năm
<n2i> giờ hắn 24 tuổi
<t8ax> ừh hấp con của GeekComp
<GeekComp> sau nhờ có GeekComp quen bik vs mấy tay thẩm phán
<GeekComp> èo
<t8ax> mỗi tội GeekComp chưa có con =))
<GeekComp> ta chưa có con a nha
<n2i> GeekComp: con em
<GeekComp> ecj
<vubuntor762> 3...3 tuoi a
<GeekComp> n2i oy
<GeekComp> đã hấp /me đâu
<GeekComp> nào 762
<n2i> GeekComp: Cái gì cũng phải từ từ, căn bản là thời gian biểu hơi kín, đừng vôi mừng
<GeekComp> hem chịu đâu
<GeekComp> làm ngay bi giờ đi
<t8ax> nói chung
<GeekComp> ng ta mún roài
<t8ax> vubuntor762: dùng đc wifi nhà chưa?
<t8ax> mà tính chiến wifi hàng xóm
<vubuntor762> hic
<t8ax> móa tội này trc khi bị tù là bị đánh bầm dập nè
<vubuntor762> lay chua em dang xai win
<vubuntor762> ban nay ngu quen
<n2i> hay là đang bị hàng xóm trộm cũng nên ấy chứ
<vubuntor762> ko choi TGH
<t8ax> xài WIn thì gọi đt cho ku Biu mà hỏi :|
<vubuntor762> bon ban no hui cho len bo xuong ruong ny h
<vubuntor762> hic
<GeekComp> à lố Biu Gết đấy hả
<vubuntor762> win thi de ec
<t8ax> xài Win thì vô đây hỏi wifi chi :|
<vubuntor762> cai ubuntu thi....
<vubuntor762> oc
<n2i> vubuntor762: thì sao?>
<vubuntor762> no ko vao dc thi bat win len hoi
<vubuntor762> cac anh hay nhi
<vubuntor762> oa oa oa
<vubuntor762> bat nat ah
<n2i> ha ha ha
<GeekComp> kaka
<vubuntor762> bop teo ch.... bay h
<n2i> vubuntor762: Sao lại oa oa oa, còn dùng sữa mẹ á? :))
<vubuntor762> her
<t8ax> her
<t8ax> vui nhỉ
<t8ax> ko vào đc là vô đây hỏi
<vubuntor762> ke
<vubuntor762> lai chay linux da
<t8ax> ko vào đc sao ko sang hàng xóm hỏi
<t8ax> bảo hắn ói cái chìa khóa ra
<vubuntor762> oai
<t8ax> rồi vào
<t8ax> ko thì leo vô
<vubuntor762> da bao wifi nha
<t8ax> chứ hỏi chi
<vubuntor762> hic em  chung cu tang 14
<n2i> chém
<t8ax> wifi nhà thì tông cửa mà vào
<t8ax> muốn ăn mà cứ bắt tụi này dọn
<vubuntor762> hicc
<t8ax> not good men
<GeekComp> khổ thân thèng bé bị hấp diêm
<vubuntor762> wifi nhà em mà
<GeekComp> amen
<vubuntor762> ko chiu nghe nguoief ta nói
<vubuntor762> wifi ở nhà mà ko vào dc
<vubuntor762> nói gì nhà 1 bên
<vubuntor762> hic
<GeekComp> tôi ko nghe giải thích
<t8ax> ở nhà ko vào đc
<vubuntor762> ờ dc lắm
<t8ax> thì tự chú hỏi chú
<t8ax> hỏi tụi anh chi :|
<vubuntor762> ọc
<GeekComp> yên tâm ta hem phải mod miếc chi cả
<vubuntor762> em cấu hình theo như em là cính xác
<GeekComp> nhưng nó ko vô đk
<GeekComp> như vậy là hok chính xác
<n2i> sao mà chính xác?
<vubuntor762> cón cái BSSI gì gì ấy em chả biết điền gì
<vubuntor762> cái gì ấy nhỉ
<n2i> Đâu có cái nào
<vubuntor762> hic
<t8ax> vubuntor762: có cái network connections ko?
<vubuntor762> oa
<GeekComp> tự nhiên lôi BSSI ra làm gì thía???
<t8ax> có thì vô đó tick vô enable cái wifi lên
<vubuntor762> trong luc cấu hình wifi có nó àm
<t8ax> rồi vô
<Nam_Son> :-DKhuya rồi mà các pác còn sôi nổi dữ vậy?
<t8ax> mệt ghê
<t8ax> cầu ếu gì cấu hình
<GeekComp> her her
<t8ax> bao giờ wifi ẩn mới cần
<vubuntor762> tick vào nó dis ngay
<t8ax> còn có sẵn
<GeekComp> bọn em hấp diêm
<t8ax> vubuntor762: dùng laptop à?
<vubuntor762> da
<Nam_Son> .g kết nối wifi bị lỗi
<bkphenny> Nam_Son: http://www.tinhte.vn/tin-tuc-gioi-thieu-118/ios-4-2-hoan-phat-hanh-vi-loi-ket-noi-wifi-522195/
<bksupybot> Title: iOS 4.2 hoãn phát hành vì lỗi kết nối WiFi (at www.tinhte.vn)
<Nam_Son> =))
<n2i> vubuntor762: khuyên, sang ubuntu đê!
<t8ax> vubuntor762: bật cái công tắc wifi ở máy lên chưa?
<vubuntor762> rồi
<vubuntor762> ko bật seo có sóng dc
<t8ax> ờ ko bật nó cũng có đấy
<vubuntor762> thôi em vao ubuntu tiếp đêy
<t8ax> vào đấy
<t8ax> rồi cắm cáp vào
<n2i> ơ, thế có sóng mà không vào đưowjc?
<t8ax> lên đây tụi anh chém thêm khóa
<vubuntor762> ko dc nữa thì ... đi ngủ
<t8ax> là chuẩn à
<t8ax> vubuntor762: khoan
<vubuntor762> hic
<t8ax> này nha
 * Nam_Son đi ngủ cho khỏe
<vubuntor762> giường ấm rồi
<t8ax> ấn vào cái network manager ở tray icon
<t8ax> enable cái wifi lên
<vubuntor762> dậy cắm cáp thì chịu thôi
<t8ax> rồi ấn chuột vào đó
<t8ax> nó hiện list wifi
<vubuntor762> ok
<t8ax> xong
<vubuntor762> rồi
<t8ax> còn ko hiện
<t8ax> thì
<t8ax> format Kubuntu đi
<vubuntor762> nó hiên mà
<t8ax> cài lại Ubuntu =))
<t8ax> đệt
<t8ax> hiện thì
<t8ax> vào đi
<t8ax> chờ ng` ta ra dẫn vào àh :|
<vubuntor762> click vào nó chứa gì
<vubuntor762> nhung mà ko dc
<GeekComp> sao mà ko dk
<GeekComp> hiện rồi thì phải đk
<GeekComp> trừ phi
<Nam_Son> :-*Có xài gắn dây mạng vô ko
<vubuntor762> wifi nhà em cấu hình là WPA-Person
<Nam_Son> nếu có gắn dây mạng thì làm phiền rút dây mạng ra
<vubuntor762> nhung trong linux có WPA/WPA2 Person ko bít có ảnh hưởng ko
<n2i> thế nó không hỏi key à?
<vubuntor762> có
<GeekComp> ko
<vubuntor762> đệt key rồi
<vubuntor762> hic
 * Nam_Son ngâm cứu cái SVN muốn mù con mắt :(
<GeekComp> kaka
<t8ax> thế chịu chú
<vubuntor762> cái Wifi nhà em kỳ cục là thông báo bảo mật WPA 2 nhưng mà ko bao h vào dc phải dung WPA (Tkip)
<GeekComp> her hẻ
<t8ax> vubuntor762: bình thường có ai vào đc ko?
<vubuntor762> lại thử tiếp
<GeekComp> hàng đểu 100%
<vubuntor762> có
<t8ax> dùng win có vào đc ko?
<vubuntor762> DT vào
<vubuntor762> 2 con lap vào dc hết
<t8ax> đệt
<GeekComp> mịa
<vubuntor762> mịa
<t8ax> tưởng nó ko hiện sóng wifi
<t8ax> thì còn nói đc
<t8ax> hiện sóng + nhập đc pass
<t8ax> mà vào ko đc
<t8ax> thì..
<vubuntor762> ko khéo Kubuntu là quyết định sai làm quá á
<GeekComp> thì modem đểu
<n2i> vubuntor762: yep
<vubuntor762> ờ
<t8ax> vubuntor762: dùng Ubuntu đi
<vubuntor762> chắc thế
<GeekComp> yup
<vubuntor762> nghi là wifi đểu
<t8ax> www.lauxanh.us/ubuntu
<GeekComp> sặc
<Nam_Son> vubuntor762: dùng fedora đi
<GeekComp> t8ax đầu độc trẻ con
<vubuntor762> nó tuổi cũng xấp xỷ 100 rồi
<t8ax> vô đó down cái iso mới nhất về
<Nam_Son> t8ax: toàn bậy bạ
<GeekComp> vỗ tay
 * Nam_Son chạy luôn rồi=))
<t8ax> Nam_Son: biết hắn hỏi làm gì ko?
<GeekComp> iem bé sau khi bị hấp diêm đã lên đoạn đầu đài
<Nam_Son> hack wifi chớ ji
<t8ax> òh
<GeekComp> yup
<t8ax> mà thằng ku này
<t8ax> ko biết tý gì hết
<Nam_Son>  =))
<t8ax>  Mình có 1 file Backtrack.ISO, giờ muốn burn ra đĩa DVD để... hack wifi, hihi...
 * GeekComp đồng ý vs t8ax
<t8ax>  Nhưng hok hiểu sao mình burn hoài mà hok đc, máy mình DVD-WR và bỏ vào đĩa DVD trắng mới mua á...
<t8ax> hắn lập thớt bên WindowsVN hỏi ghi đĩa :-s
<GeekComp> đik mịa
<GeekComp> đưa thớt cho coi
<t8ax> http://windowsvn.net/forum/threads/26173-Ghi-dia-ISO-bi-nhu-vay-la-sao-Help-me-?p=192338#post192338
<bksupybot> Title: [Need help] Ghi đĩa ISO bị như vậy là sao? Help me !! (at windowsvn.net)
<Nam_Son> ;))chắc người mới ham vọc thôi
<t8ax> âu cũng là duyên số =))
<GeekComp> hoh hoh
<Nam_Son> t8ax: sao biết you đó lập topic bên windowsvn hay vậy
 * t8ax tình báo của Nga mà =))
<Nam_Son> hehe cách hack wifi tốt nhất
<t8ax> là sang hỏi pass =))
<Nam_Son> là đi kiếm chủ wifi hỏi pass=))
<Nam_Son> hoặc proxy
<Nam_Son> hehe nhanh gọn lẹ mà hợp pháp nửa^^
 * Nam_Son 2h sáng rồi
 * N_S có ai biết trang nào hỗ trợ SVN tiếng việt ko
<N_S> _Tux_: có biết trang nào hỗ trợ SVN mà tiếng việt ko
<_Tux_> N_S: xài git đê
<_Tux_> SVN làm giề
<n2i> N_S: http://namheo.com/blog/share/ph%e1%ba%a7n-ii-git-%e2%80%93-h%c6%b0%e1%bb%9bng-d%e1%ba%abn-s%e1%bb%ad-d%e1%bb%a5ng-github/ thử đi
<bksupybot> Title: GitHub, git, hướng dẫn, sử dụng, source control, SVN | namheos blog (at namheo.com)
<t8ax> trong Mac OS cũng dùng Terminal à :|
<n2i> t8ax: cái nào chả xài
<n2i> win cũng có terminal đó!
<n2i> MAC OS base UNIX nhỉ?
<t8ax> win có terminal àh :|
<t8ax> cái này thì mới biết
<n2i> ơ, cũng là một kiểu như nhau cả, cmd đó
<t8ax> sudo <== trang Mac có
<n2i> t8ax: http://www.fabiovisentin.com/photos/world/gallery.aspx?idG=12
<t8ax> Win thì ko thấy nói về cái này
<bksupybot> Title: Roses flower, Roses photos, roses wallpaper for your desktop - Red Rose, White Rose, Orange Rose, Pink (at www.fabiovisentin.com)
<n2i> sudo là để thêm bảo mật trong Linux mà, MAC chắc cũng vậy
<t8ax> ra là thế..
<t8ax> bây giờ thì em đã hiểu
#ubuntu-vn 2010-12-03
<codai2810> .g abc
<bkphenny> codai2810: http://abc.go.com/
<bksupybot> Title: ABC.com - Official Site of the ABC Network (at abc.go.com)
<TbAg> ai giúp với
<TbAg> http://lichnammoi.net/Lich-lo-xo/Lich-NXB-Bong-Sen/BS07-Dau-an-lang-que-5-1-55-show.html
<TbAg> muốn lấy tất cả ảnh của trang này up lên trang web của mình mà ko cần copy từng ảnh
<TbAg> làm thế nào
<RCua> save as cả trang web lại
<RCua> copy ảnh ra
<RCua> hehe
<TbAg> RCua: có cách nào bê cả tảng qua trang mình ko
<TbAg> chứ có hàng chục mẫu lịch
<TbAg> làm thế lâu lắm
<RCua> dùng wget down về
<vubuntor019> xin hoi co ai dung OS Element khong a
<vubuntor019> ?
<vubuntor019> alo
<vubuntor019> 1234567890
<vubuntor420> failed to open stream: Permission denied là lỗi gì anh em nhỉ
<vubuntor420> failed to open stream: Permission denied là lỗi gì anh em nhỉ
<GeekComp> đang bật cái gì thía
<vubuntor420> firefox
<BOSS14420> Ở đây có ai dùng vimperator không cho em hỏi chút ?
<vubuntor557> Nhà các A hỗ trợ nhiệt tình quá
<vubuntor557> Không giúp người ta lại còn lock nick
<vubuntor557> Lock IP
<vubuntor557> Thật là ghê gớm
<vubuntor557> Hỗ trợ kiểu gì đấy mấy ông tướng
<vubuntor557> Lưu manh giả danh tri thức à?
<vubuntor557> RCua: Ông cũng ghê gớm lắm
<vubuntor557> RCua: Giả tạo...
<RCua> :-\
<RCua> hỗ trợ free mà
<RCua> hehe
<vubuntor557> Tôi vào đây
<vubuntor557> Muốn đc hỗ trợ
<RCua> thôi, thế này nhé
<vubuntor557> Chứ ko phải vào đây để các vị kick
<RCua> bạn không đưa cho 1 xu nào
<RCua> bạn đòi được hỗ trợ như 'thượng đế'
<RCua> nghe hơi vô lý
<RCua> thực tế, có nhiều người vào đây được hỗ trợ tử tế
<vubuntor557> Phải có tiền
<vubuntor557> Thế sao ko nói từ đầu rằng
<vubuntor557> Mới được sup
<RCua> vì sao? vì thái độ của họ, và bọn tôi 'thích' hỗ trợ cho họ
<RCua> thái độ
<RCua> nếu thái độ tử tế, sẽ có người giúp
<RCua> còn thái độ bức xúc, khó đấy
<RCua> còn tin hay không thì xem log kia kìa
<RCua> tha hồ xem, để xem cái channel này đã hỗ trợ được cho mạng nào chưa
<nobawk> :3
 * nobawk 
<RCua> dù răng hỗ trợ suốt bao nhiêu năm chả được xu nào, chỉ thỉnh thoảng lại có vài bạn vui tinh vào chửi bới
<RCua> hi hi
 * nobawk đoán mai có bài trên báo dâm trí :3
<RCua> ờ
<RCua> vubuntor557: còn riêng trường hợp của bạn nhé, trước đấy C4NoC vào nói gì thì tôi không biết
<RCua> vubuntor557: nhưng tôi đã hỏi bạn mấy lần là tại sao máy bạn hỏng, bạn đã gõ cái gì
<RCua> vubuntor557: nhưng bạn _không thèm_ trả lời, lại cứ spam liên tục trong channel
<RCua> ô hô hô
<RCua> tưởng ở lại cãi nhau 1 tí
<BOSS14420> Các bạn ở đây có ai dùng vimperator không cho mình hỏi chút ?
<nobawk> ?
<BOSS14420> Trên ubuntu 10.10 thì chức năng extented hint không dùng được
<BOSS14420> cứ mỗi lần bấm ; thì nó chẳng hiện ra gì
<nobawk> hmm
<nobawk> ấn f ko hiện gì?
<BOSS14420> f thì được, F nữa
<BOSS14420> như ;y ;o ... thì không được
<BOSS14420> ;y thì nó copy url của trang web
<BOSS14420> giống như là không nhận phím ; ấy
<nobawk> :3
 * nobawk nhìn nhìn RCua
<nobawk> BOSS14420: ấn ;y nó ko hiện gì?
<BOSS14420> nó thông báo là yank
<BOSS14420> url của trang đang duyệt
<BOSS14420> tất cả ; đều vậy
<nobawk> BOSS14420: trong ff gõ ; có đc ko?
<BOSS14420> firefox à ?
<BOSS14420> trong text box thì được
<C4NoC> :|
 * C4NoC đá RCua
<C4NoC> mềnh nói cái jề?
<nobawk> liệu có phải bị map qua cái khác ko?
<BOSS14420> không phải. MỚi cài hôm qua mà
<nobawk> BOSS14420: xem docs của nó xem biết đâu bản mới nó khác :D
<RCua> C4NoC: hôm qua bạn kia vào chửi bới, bảo C4NoC support kiểu gì làm tiêu máy bạn ấy
 * RCua không biết chi tiết
<BOSS14420> đọc trong doc nó hiện ngay sau khi cài thì hướng dẫn ; như vậy
<nobawk> BOSS14420: dùng windows hay linux?
<BOSS14420> linux
<nobawk> của mình ;y là yank hint location :3
<BOSS14420> thực ra của mình khi ấn ; thì nó có hiện ra ; khoảng nửa giây, sau đó biến mất và hiện ra -- COMMAND LINE --, sau command line cũng biến mất
<nobawk> BOSS14420: ra command mode ấn ; nó có hiện ; ở dưới ko?
<BOSS14420> không
<BOSS14420> nếu dí ;;; thì nó nháy liên tục
<nobawk> BOSS14420: nếu ấn ;y nhanh
<nobawk> BOSS14420: thì có đc ko?
<nobawk> FF version?
<dungwd> Nếu trong quá trình đang tải 1 gói, thì bị lỗi, vậy rác trong hệ thống có tự xóa không?
<BOSS14420> FF 3.6.12
<BOSS14420> ;y nhanh không có tác dụng
<nobawk> BOSS14420: của mình vẫn đang dùng bình thường
<nobawk> của bạn hơi khó hiểu
<BOSS14420> tạo profile khác rồi cái vimperator cũng vẫn bị
<dungwd> alo
<dungwd> alo
<dungwd> Nếu trong quá trình đang tải 1 gói, thì bị lỗi, vậy rác trong hệ thống có tự xóa không?
<C4NoC> RCua: hôm qua mềnh có súp bót mje gì nhỉ
<RCua> C4NoC: hôm qua hay hôm kia gì đấy
<RCua> không nhơ
<dungwd> Trong khi đang cài đặt, thì treo máy, thì rác có tự dọn không?
<dungwd> Trong khi đang cài đặt, thì treo máy, thì rác có tự dọn không?
<dungwd> Trong khi đang cài đặt, thì treo máy, thì rác có tự dọn không?
<dungwd> Trong khi đang cài đặt, thì treo máy, thì rác có tự dọn không?
<dungwd> Trong khi đang cài đặt, thì treo máy, thì rác có tự dọn không?
<C4NoC> tùy giai đoạn
<dungwd> vậy có công cụ nào dọn rác được không?
<RCua> mấy khi nó treo khi cài đặt đâu
<C4NoC> RCua: cúp điện :D
 * RCua lâu lắm rồi chưa cúp điện
<C4NoC> RCua: laptop thì sao cúp?
<RCua> hehe
<dungwd> hix
<C4NoC> dungwd: apt-get  fix gì đó
<C4NoC> man apt-get ra xem
<vubuntor256> Làm cách nào để khi xem hoặc khi in ra một bảng tính, luôn luôn có một hàng tiêu đề của bảng tính ở đầu trang?
<vubuntor367> vubuntor256: bạn dùng open office bản bao nhiêu ?
<vubuntor141> hi all
<vubuntor141> co ban nao tu van minh
<vubuntor141> ubuntu join vao Active Directory
<vubuntor141> window 2008
<vubuntor367> ..g hướng dẫn sử dụng open office | vubuntor256
<vubuntor367> .g hướng dẫn sử dụng open office | vubuntor256
<bkphenny> vubuntor367: http://vi.openoffice.org/
<bksupybot> Title: vi: OpenOffice.org phiên bản tiếng Việt (at vi.openoffice.org)
<vubuntor367> vubuntor141: bạn hỏi win login vào ubuntu hay ubuntu login vào win ?
<vubuntor367> ai là server, ai là client ?
<vubuntor141> u login w
<vubuntor141> ubu la client
<vubuntor256> minh dung ban open office 3.2
<vubuntor367> vubuntor141: mà win bạn dùng server gì vậy ? Lamp, IIS , checkpoint ?
<vubuntor141> win 2008
<vubuntor257> may anh oi giup em voi .Em moi cai ubuntu 10.10 .Cai xong thi boot no co 4 che do.Co phan boot cho xp nhung vao thi no cung do.Em kiem tra bang dia thi phan vung xp van con.Vay phai lam sao ?
<vubuntor367> .g sử dụng open office 3.2 | vubuntor256
<bkphenny> vubuntor367: http://www.ctu.edu.vn/pmnm/tailieu/SD03_Writer_V3.0.pdf
<vubuntor367> đọc thêm trê vi.openofffice.org
<vubuntor257> may anh giup voi.
<vubuntor367> vubuntor257: chọn dòng nào có chữ keep old partition and install to free space
<vubuntor257> khong co dong nay
<vubuntor257> No co may dong nhu tren mang huong dan thoi
<vubuntor367> hay install to new space
<vubuntor367> thui chọn dòng custom/ advance insstall đi
<vubuntor257> y em la cai master boot record do
<vubuntor257> lam sao de chinh
<vubuntor257> em vao terminal cua no go sudo grub no bao loi
<vubuntor367> !grub | vubuntor257
<ubot2> vubuntor257: Grub là một chương trình quản lý khởi động trong dự án GNU. Grub cho phép người sử dụng có nhiều hệ điều hành trên một máy tính và người dùng có thể chọn vào hệ điều hành nào lúc khởi động. Xem thêm: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/
<bksupybot> Title: GNU GRUB - GNU Project - Free Software Foundation (FSF) (at www.gnu.org)
<vubuntor257> May anh chi em voi.Cai nay em mu tit
<vubuntor257> dau het roi.Huuu
<vubuntor367> ?
<vubuntor257> Lam sao de vao xp day
<vubuntor257> Help me
<vubuntor367> đọc trên vi.openoffice đi
<vubuntor367> vubuntor257: mở gparted lên kich hoạt cờ boot cho xp
<vubuntor257> lam sao de mo ha anh?
<vubuntor367> rồi mở terminal > gõ sudo grub-install (hd0,0)
<vubuntor367> > update-grub
<vubuntor257> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo grub-install (hd0,0) bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<vubuntor257> No bao loi anh oi
<vubuntor257> giup voi
<vubuntor367> rồi mở terminal > gõ sudo grub-install /dev/sda vậy
<vubuntor367> rồi mở terminal > gõ sudo grub-install /dev/hda vậy
<vubuntor309> vubuntor367 : Cung loi anh oi
<vubuntor367> vubuntor309: ? chuyen. gi` vay. ? ban .?
<vubuntor367> cung loi gi` co ?
<vubuntor309> khong vao duoc grub
<dungwd> rối loạn Likewise, Samba, LDAP
<dungwd> Tùm lum hết,
<vubuntor367> ke ke
 * vubuntor367 sút dungwd tự mình làm chứ ai làm còn kêu 
<vubuntor309> vunbutor367 : Em kiem tra Gparted tai phan vung dev/sda1 cua xp roi vao manage flag thi co boot da bat
<vubuntor309> vunbutor367 : lam gi nua ha anh?
<vubuntor367> vubuntor309: gõ sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<vubuntor367> hay sudo install-grub /dev/sda
<vubuntor367> rồi sudo update-grub là xong
<vubuntor309> vubuntor367 : No bao loi
<vubuntor367> vubuntor309: lỗi gì cơ ?
<vubuntor309> error : can not find a device
<vubuntor367> !paste | vubuntor309
<ubot2> vubuntor309: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor309> vubuntor367 : link ne anh oi http://paste.ubuntu.com/539320/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor309> vubuntor367 : giup em voi
<vubuntor367> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Grub_2
<bksupybot> Title: Grub 2 – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor309> vubuntor367 : $ sudo apt-get install grub2 cai nay cung bi loi
<vubuntor309> cai khong duoc ->vubuntor367
<vubuntor367> vubuntor309: sudo apt-get reinstall grubcfg mới đúng
<vubuntor367> vubuntor309: mà bạn dùng ubuntu bản nào vậy ? 10.4 hay 10.10 ?
<vubuntor309> 10.10 anh oi ->vubuntor367
<vubuntor309> vubuntor367 : invalid operation reinstall
<vubuntor367> vubuntor309: sudo apt-get install grubcfg vậy
<vubuntor367> vubuntor309: sudo aptitude install grubcfg vậy
<vubuntor367> aptitude cho lành
<C4NoC> vubuntor367: grub của người ta có hư đâu, mà bảo đi cài lại ?
<C4NoC> ói tung tóe lên hết giờ
<vubuntor367> ai kíck hay mình out nhỉ ?
<vubuntor367> C4NoC: bạn sù pót hộ nhé :D
<GeekComp> tự out đóa chứ
<vubuntor309> vubuntor367 : loi http://paste.ubuntu.com/539322/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor309> help me
<vubuntor791> .g chuyển đổi tỷ giá trong joomla
<bkphenny> vubuntor791: http://thuthuatso.com/2010/04/02/cach-chuy%E1%BB%83n-d%E1%BB%95i-joomla-1-0-x-sang-joomla-1-5-x/
<bksupybot> Title: Cách chuyển đổi Joomla! 1.0.x sang Joomla! 1.5.x | Thủ thuật vi tính Thuthuatso.com (at thuthuatso.com)
<vubuntor309> vubuntor367 : giup voi
<vubuntor367> gõ sudo trong terminal > grub > setup phan vùng cài ubuntu
<vubuntor309> vubuntor367 : anh noi ro hon giup em
<vubuntor367> chờ 1 tí
<vubuntor367> quên mất grub :D
<GeekComp> lỗi gì dzị?
<vubuntor309> vubuntor367 : go cai gi vay anh?
<vubuntor367> mở terminal > sudo > grub
<vubuntor309> command not found
<vubuntor367> giả sử phân vùng cài ubuntu là /dev/sda1 thì gõ tiếp root (hd0,0)
<vubuntor367> hd0,1 là /dev/sda2
<vubuntor367> hd1,0 là /dev/sdb1
<GeekComp> grub gì thế
<vubuntor309> vubuntor367 : nhung go sudo grup co chay dau
<vubuntor309> vubuntor367 : no bao command not found ma
<GeekComp> vubuntor309: bị lỗi gì mà cần đến grub??
<vubuntor309> GeekComp : khong vao duoc xp mac du co phan boot cho no.Vao thi cu dung o dau nhac hoai
<GeekComp> vubuntor309: sudo update-grub
<GeekComp> xem thía nào
<vubuntor367> ừ thử xem rồi báo lỗi ubuntu-paste rồi báo lên đây :D
<vubuntor309> loi http://paste.ubuntu.com/539326/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor309> GeekComp ,vubuntor367  hinh nhu no khong hieu may cai grub , co thieu cai package nao khong ?
<GeekComp> có động gì đến mấy thư mục chính ko đấy?
<vubuntor367> có mỗi grubcfg thôi mà
<vubuntor367> làm gì có dependencies đâu ?
<vubuntor367> 1 gói duy nhất
<vubuntor309> nhung lam sao de vao xp
<vubuntor367> !grub-lecacy
<ubot2> Factoid 'grub-lecacy' not found
<vubuntor367> !grub-legacy
<ubot2> Factoid 'grub-legacy' not found
<GeekComp> !grub-legacy
<vubuntor309> Luc boot thi co phan xp nhung vao thi doi hoai chang thay gi
<GeekComp> hmmm
<GeekComp> đang dùng ubuntu bản mấy
<vubuntor309> 10.10
<vubuntor367> 10.10
<vubuntor309> Moi down ve
<GeekComp> ẹc
<vubuntor309> gio sao day.May pro giup voi
<GeekComp> cài ubuntu qua boot hay wubi
<vubuntor309> cai qua boot
<vubuntor309> lam y nhu huong dan tren dien dan nay
<vubuntor309> ai giup voi
<vubuntor309> vubuntor367 : lam sao de cai moi grub day?
<vubuntor309> may xai 2 o cung hd0 va hd1
<vubuntor309> thang ubuntu va xp cung nam tren hd0
<GeekComp> số hiệu phân vùng?
<vubuntor309> tren hd0 co 4 phan vung
<vubuntor309> ubuntu va xp tren /dev/sda
<vubuntor309> xp thi tren dev/sda1
<vubuntor309> thang ubuntu thi dev./sda6
<GeekComp> làm gì mà chia ổ cứng dữ thía
<GeekComp> óe
<GeekComp> kêu 4 sao có tới 6
<vubuntor309> thang xp dinh dang ntfs
<vubuntor309> khong biet
<vubuntor309> cai xp la primary
<GeekComp> chụp ảnh cái quản lý phân vùng lên đây coai
<vubuntor309> lam sao de chup ha anh ?em khong ranh ubuntor
<vubuntor367> chụp cái gparted nào
<vubuntor309> lam sao upload len
<GeekComp> ẹc
<GeekComp> mía
<vubuntor367> chụp ảnh trong accessories > take screenshot
<vubuntor367> vào upnhanh.com up ảnh rồi dán links vào đây
<vubuntor367> mà bạn vubuntor309 dùng giao diện tiếng việt hay tiếng anh vậy ?
<vubuntor309> tieng anh
<vubuntor309> cai pain de paste anh no nam o dau vay anh?
<vubuntor309> ->GeekComp
<GeekComp> ?
<GeekComp> copy link vô đây
<GeekComp> direct link đóa
<vubuntor309> Chup anh xong lam sao tao file?
<GeekComp> ẹc
<GeekComp> mía o
<vubuntor309> Paste vao cai program nao
<GeekComp> mía oy
<GeekComp> chụp xong lưu vô đâu thì up lên chứ sao
<vubuntor367> vubuntor309: take screenshot nó chụp ra ảnh luôn k0 cần dán vào paint nữa
<vubuntor367> lưu trên desktop hay /home/ tên người dùng
<GeekComp> ẹc pain->paint???
<GeekComp> chỗ nào chả đk
 * vubuntor367 sút GeekComp phải tuỳ biến hoàn cảnh chớ, thông cảm nỗi khổ newbie lính mới =))
<t8ax> vubuntor367: là ai vậy nhỉ :|
 * GeekComp tát vubuntor367
<GeekComp> t8ax: /me don't know
 * vubuntor367 k0 muốn lộ danh tính, đang clone mà cứ hỏi tên =))
<GeekComp> t8ax: theo cái cách nc thì kiểu n2i
<t8ax> nhìn k nhầm là ku voldermort
<GeekComp> ẹc
<vubuntor309> khong co
 * n2i UT oi!
<t8ax> tại có hắn gọi mình = anh =))
<vubuntor309> cai upnhanh no khong cho tai len GeekComp
<GeekComp> upanh.com cũng đk
<t8ax> imgur.com
<GeekComp> chả lẽ ko bik trang nào up ảnh sao
<t8ax> vô đây up lên
<vubuntor367> voldemort với n2i nào chứ
 * vubuntor367 là me
<t8ax> sao vubuntor367 lại là me?
<GeekComp> vubuntor367: có khai ra hok thì bảo, đừng để t8ax phải hấp diêm
<t8ax> me mới là me :(
<vubuntor367> thì tớ là tớ mà
<t8ax> tớ mới là tớ
<GeekComp> hay là tay Nam_Son
<t8ax> sao cậu lại là tớ :(
<vubuntor367> sao cứ phải đoán hồ sơ người khác nhỉ , tò mò không tốt đâu
<vubuntor367> ac
<GeekComp> đây ko phải tò mò
<vubuntor367> i am me
<GeekComp> "me" is me
<GeekComp> oài
<GeekComp> hôm nay về quê roài
<t8ax> why you are me?
<t8ax> i am me, not you
<t8ax> ( cho mày điên luôn kon )
<vubuntor367> t8ax: i am me not you, too wait you crazy before me :P
<vubuntor367> t8ax: i am me not you, too. Wait you crazy before me :P
<GeekComp> you are me. I'm me, "me" is me, they are me, "me" isn't you,
<t8ax> no boy, you not me, i'm me, ok?
<vubuntor367> ok
<GeekComp> hmm các pác chém gió lật tung chăn em roài
<vubuntor367> t8ax: thế mà bảo k0 biết english, dụ vào team fcm k0 nghe
<GeekComp> t8ax: đã ra tên nào chưa
<t8ax> biết mỗi I là tao, You là mày, He là anh ấy, Anh ấy là GeekCompe =))
<GeekComp> hô hô
<GeekComp> còn thiếu
<GeekComp> is,am,are là là
<vubuntor367> you lie, t8ax's english is so pro.
<t8ax> nâu
<t8ax> thôi ko phá nữa, đi đọc báo
<GeekComp> chạy đây
<GeekComp> vô học rồi
 * vubuntor536 có bạn nào biết chỉnh phần vận chuyển trong Joomla ko:(
 * vubuntor536 ?
<vubuntor367> dọc joomla đi
<vubuntor367> .g joomla FAQ
<bkphenny> vubuntor367: http://extensions.joomla.org/extensions/directory-a-documentation/faq
<bksupybot> Title: FAQ - Joomla! Extensions Directory (at extensions.joomla.org)
<vubuntor367> .g joomla FAQ | vubuntor536
<bkphenny> vubuntor367: http://extensions.joomla.org/extensions/directory-a-documentation/faq
<vubuntor367> .g joomla forum| vubuntor536
<bkphenny> vubuntor367: http://forum.joomla.org/
<bksupybot> Title: Joomla! Index page (at forum.joomla.org)
<vubuntor367> .g joomla forum | vubuntor536
<bkphenny> vubuntor367: http://forum.joomla.org/
<bksupybot> Title: Joomla! Index page (at forum.joomla.org)
 * vubuntor536 kiếm hoài có thấy đâu chỉ toàn phương thức vận chuyển ở nước ngoài ở VN có đâu:)
 * vubuntor536 bị lỗi đâu có làm được đâu:((
<vubuntor367> bạn soi kĩ hướng dẫn chưa ?
<vubuntor367> lỗi thì xoá đi làm lại từ đầu
<vubuntor536> :((
<vubuntor367> chắc phải sang kênh #opensource-vn
<vubuntor536> bản gốc cũng có được đâu
<vubuntor367> kênh #vnsec nữa
<vubuntor367> joomla sang vnluser hỏi đê
<vubuntor367> chắc tìm các linux guru hỏi quá
<vubuntor367> cái này phải hỏi dịch vụ hỗ trợ host, server
<vubuntor367> sang #vnluser hỏi kalinka nhé
<vubuntor593> kubuntu dvd và cd có gì khác nhau vậy anh?
<_Tux_> vubuntor593: không khác nhau lắm
<_Tux_> dùng CD cài cho nhanh
<vubuntor443> alo
<n2i> blo@
<vubuntor443> làm sao làm đc cái màn hình chào trong terminal vậy
<vubuntor443> alo
<vubuntor443> làm sao làm cái cửa sổ terminal như trong hình vậy các bác :(
<kid__> hình nào?
<vubuntor443> http://i.imgur.com/2Slkj.jpg
<vubuntor443> hình này này
<sama> hey
<sama> co ai choi UT ko
<sama> ioUrbanTerror.exe ko hiểu sao ko connect vao master server dc :/
<kid__> sama: dùng window à?
<sama> kid__: yeah
<sama> linux bi some small problem nen phai switch sang win
<vubuntor361> Ban oi cho minh hoi cai font chu nao cho ubuntu de hien thi tieng viet tot nhat nhi
<vubuntor991> ptkhanh: xin hoi anh chut aj
<vubuntor361> Ban oi cho minh hoi cai font chu nao cho ubuntu de hien thi tieng viet tot nhat nhi
<n2i> vubuntor361: có font freeserif hiện tiếng việt rất tốt + đẹp
<vubuntor991> toi cai ubuntu sau windows
<n2i> ngoài ra còn một số font khác nữa
<vubuntor991> o tren 2 phan vung khac nha
<n2i> nhưng từng ấy cũng đủ xài rồi
<vubuntor991> o tren 2 phan vung khac nhau
<n2i> 991: uhm
<vubuntor361> o thanks ban nhe
<n2i> vubuntor361: xem thế nào chưa?
<vubuntor361> minh muon cai cai' dock bar giong nhu mac thi dung cai nao giong nhat ban nhi
<vubuntor991> gio vao windows thi khong thay patition  cai ubuntu dau
<n2i> các họ font sans, serif hiện tiếng việt rất tốt đó
<vubuntor991> gio muon go bo ubun tu thi lam the nao aj
<n2i> vubuntor991: Ubuntu và window có những định đạng ổ cứng khác nhau nên win không thấy được
<n2i> muốn xóa U thì format phân vùng của U và cài lại bootloader cho win là được
<vubuntor991> nhung ma lam the nao de xoa patition aj ?
<vubuntor991> dung hiren't boot khong vao dc
<vubuntor361> minh muon cai cai' dock bar giong nhu mac thi dung cai nao giong nhat ban nhi
<n2i> dùng các tiện ích phân vùng, trong window có rất nhiều soft như thế
<n2i> vubuntor361: thử awn nhé
<vubuntor991> anh co the hdan em chut duoc khong aj
<n2i> còn muốn giống gì thì bạn tự chỉnh
<vubuntor991>  dung phan mem nao the anh
<vubuntor991>  windows em dang dung la w7
<n2i> từ từ, không nhớ rõ nữa..:))
<vubuntor067> minh muon cai lai U 64 bit tu` U 32 bit thi lam the nao vay?boot tu usb no' ko nhan va` bi treo may'
<vubuntor991> n2i: nho anh chi giup anh nhe
<n2i> 991: có thể dùng hiren boot để làm việc đó
<vubuntor991> em dung hiren't boot nhung ko vao dc
<n2i> nhưng vấn đề quan trọng hơn là khôi phục bootloader cho win7 thì mình không biết
<n2i> vubuntor991: Không vào được ở đâu? không boot được từ cd?
<vubuntor991> the lam the nao ha anh
<n2i> vubuntor067: ??
<vubuntor991> ah
<n2i> 991: có boot đc từ cd không?
<vubuntor991> dc
<vubuntor991> nhung dia boot nay kohn load dc CD rom
<n2i> không boot được từ hiren boot à?
<vubuntor067> 991 ?
<vubuntor991> khong nhan dc cac chuong trinh cua hire't boot
<vubuntor991> dung the aj
<vubuntor067> 991 hong dja~
<n2i> Vậy thì khỏi hiren boot, dùng các chương trình trên win đi
<n2i> có rất nhiều
<n2i> vd: Paragon Partition Manager
<n2i> EASEUS Partition Master
<n2i> ...vv..
<vubuntor067> go~ U 64 thi` lam` the nao` vay?
<n2i> 067: đã cài U 64 rồi?
<vubuntor067> minh` dung` U 64
<n2i> dualboot với win hay thế nào?
<vubuntor067> ko
<vubuntor067> only U
<vubuntor067> :">
<n2i> cài một mình nó, vậy thì cài lại bình thường thôi
<n2i> nếu muốn
<vubuntor067> minh` cai` laj tu` USB
<vubuntor067> bj loi~
<n2i> dùng gì làm usbboot?
<vubuntor067> starup disk creater
<n2i> máy hỗ trợ x64?
<vubuntor067> co'
<vubuntor067> core 2 qual 64 bit 4Gb
 * n2i nghe mà thèm..:-S
<vubuntor067> 2`
<vubuntor067> core 2 qual, 4Gb ram
<n2i> thử dùng unetbootin, universalusbinstaller xem
<vubuntor067> da~ check va` co' ket qua tuong tu
 * n2i lủi...các mod đâu?..))
<vubuntor067> oi oi`
<vubuntor067> aj jup minh` go~ U64 ra & cai` lai dc ko?
<n2i> dùng startup creator trong U 64 ấy làm cái usbboot thử chưa?
<vubuntor067> roi`
<vubuntor067> no' tu dong phan vung` cho usb thanh` ext2
<n2i> đã check file iso tải về có bị lỗi gì không?
<geminious> hic nghịch nhầm bay mất ổ cứng rồi T_T
<n2i> format usb thành fat32 rồi đưa vào cho nó
<vubuntor067> rui`
<n2i> geminious: Đại hỉ!
<vubuntor067> thi` format truoc roi` moi boot vao`
<vubuntor672> alo
<geminious> hic chả hiểu nghịch kiểu j` bay mất ổ cứng
<geminious> hiren nhét vào ko chạy đc
<geminious> đĩa win vào ko đc
<n2i> geminious: bay thế nào?
<geminious> may có liveCD :-<
<geminious> hỏng mất bảng partition
<geminious> :|
<n2i> ồi, hỏng thì tạo lại
<geminious> đãi win nhận ra có 1 part tận 1500GB
<geminious> =))
<geminious> trong khi HĐ mình có 250
<geminious> :))
<n2i> ặc
<geminious> scan rõ lâu
<geminious> partition magic cũng ko chạy đc :|
<geminious> may có gpart
<geminious> :))
<n2i> giờ vào được chưa?
<geminious> uh bi h đang cài lại :))
<geminious> tạo lại bảng part là bay hết dl ổ cứng rồi
<geminious> :-<
<n2i> không nên
<n2i> dùng testdisk tìm lại partitions table cho nó
<geminious> sao
<geminious> uh ha
<n2i> không là mất bảng phân vùng cũ --> mất data
<geminious> uah
<n2i> testdisk có trong parted magic
<n2i> đó cũng là đĩa cứu hộ
<geminious> ok để ngâm cứu
<afterlastangel> ptkhanh: có ai tổ chức họp hành gì hông :D
<nobawk> afterlastangel: thấy bảo hôm nào phải nộp report kìa
<afterlastangel> nobawk: report gì nhỉ
<afterlastangel> nobawk: mình còn dính gì với đám ấy đâu mà report :D
<nobawk> afterlastangel: sao thấy coconutcrab bảo có người làm thì làm rồi nộp?
<afterlastangel> à há
<afterlastangel> cái đó
<afterlastangel> hôm bửa tính họp bàn đây mà
<afterlastangel> nhÆ°ng
<afterlastangel> chưa họp được
<afterlastangel> :-ss
<nobawk> afterlastangel: ờ há
<kid__> .g fdisk
<bkphenny> kid__: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/255867
<bksupybot> Title: How to Use the Fdisk Tool and the Format Tool to Partition or Repartition a Hard Disk (at support.microsoft.com)
<vubuntor693> cho minh hoi doi theme cho U khong duoc la tai sao zay k?
<C4NoC> để ở đâu?
<C4NoC> quăng nó vào /usr/share/theme á
<C4NoC> /usr/share/themes
<C4NoC> nhét dzô đó
<vubuntor693> nhet bang cach nao
<C4NoC> rồi mở preference lên set
<vubuntor259> ai rành về cài grub cho em hỏi  với
<C4NoC> sudo cp -r abc /usr/share/themes/
<vubuntor259> bản 10.10 là dùng grub2 đúng ko ạ ?
<C4NoC> uh
<vubuntor693> mo roi
<vubuntor693> sao nua
<vubuntor259> em bị lỗi thế này ai giúp em với
<vubuntor516> anh Æ¡i cho em hoi
<vubuntor259> buổi tối em cài lại win XP
<vubuntor516> cài U nên cài 10.10 hay 10.04
<vubuntor259> sau đó vào lại thì ko hiện bảng grub nữa
<vubuntor259> đã fix grub
<vubuntor259> ko báo lỗi
<C4NoC> vubuntor259: cài winXP sau ubuntu?
<C4NoC> nó xóa grub rồi
<vubuntor259> nhưng khởi động lại thì truy cập vào tài khoản user bị lỗi
<C4NoC> vào wiki tìm bài khôi phục
<vubuntor516> cài U thì nên cài 10.10 hay 10.04 ạ
<vubuntor259> đã fix đc grub mà anh
<vubuntor259> vào ubuntu nó bão lỗi ko có các thư mục mặc định trong tài khoản user
<C4NoC> 10.10
<vubuntor259> vâng
<C4NoC> vubuntor259: vào root tạo user khác mà xài
<vubuntor259> bên tài khoản kia em còn tài liệu các thứ
<C4NoC> thì kệ nó
<C4NoC> vào rồi copy lại sau
<vubuntor259> truy cập bằng đĩa liveCD nó không cho chép đi
<vubuntor259> :|
<vubuntor259> không có cách nào tạo tài khoản khác à
<vubuntor259> anh chờ em chút
<vubuntor259> em out ra ngoài tý
<vubuntor693> co ai biet tao hieu ung lua cho chuot lam sao khong zay?
<vubuntor516> lấy diêm đốt vào đuôi nó em ah
<vubuntor516> lấy bật lửa châm vào cũng được
<vubuntor290> anh ơi e hỏi
<vubuntor290> tại sao cài đến  phần bạn là ai là nó không chạy nữa
<vubuntor290> phần thông báo ở dưới là
<vubuntor290> ready when you are...
<vubuntor290> giúp e với
<vubuntor290> cài đặt Ubuntu bằng USB
<vubuntor290> hic
<vubuntor290> sao nó không chạy nhỉ
<vubuntor290> Không có ai giúp à
<vubuntor290> hic
<vubuntor290> Loa Loa
 * kid__ chịu
<kid__> có cái hình thì tốt
<vubuntor819> cac anh co the jup em lam the nao cai dat de nghe nhac dc o mozilla tren ubuntu 10.04 dc ko
<vubuntor290> tức là đến phần nó hỏi mình là "Bạn là ai" thì nó không chạy tiếp
<kid__> cài lại lần nữa coi
<kid__> @@
<vubuntor290> cái nút "Tiếp" ko chọn được
<vubuntor290> cài lại mấy lần ko được ạ
<vubuntor819> cac anh co the jup em lam the nao cai dat de nghe nhac dc o mozilla tren ubuntu 10.04 dc ko
<vubuntor290> chỉ báo là ready when you are...
<vubuntor290> hết
<kid__> vubuntor819: trên trang của diễn đàn có nhiều bài này rồi mà
<vubuntor693> hjhj co ai chi mjnh vao usr la vao cho nao k?
<vubuntor890> các anh ơi
<kid__> chịu khó search đi
<vubuntor693> chi minh voi
<vubuntor290> ai chỉ mình với
<vubuntor890> em cài U 10.10, cài  thêm netbean với mấy tool lập trình khác thì nên để phân vùng U khoảng bao nhiêu nhỉ
<vubuntor819> em tim roi
<vubuntor890> 40 đủ không ạ
<vubuntor290> sao không cài được
<vubuntor819> em cung cai vlc ca flash nua
<vubuntor819> sao nghe nhac tren zing cung ko dc nhi
<kid__> vubuntor890:  làm gì mà lắm thế
<vubuntor290> chưa cài flash sao nghe nhạc được bạn
<vubuntor819> cai roi ma
<vubuntor819> to cai adobe roi
<vubuntor819> ca vlc nua
<vubuntor290> có ai  giúp mình hem vậy
<vubuntor819> nhung ma hem chay
<vubuntor890> kid__: thế tầm bao nhiêu là vừa hả anh
 * kid__ dùng khoảng hơn chục gb là chán
<vubuntor819> co cach nao nua ko a
<vubuntor819> chi cho em voi
<vubuntor890> U update có tốn ổ cứng như win7 ko ạ
<kid__> hem tốn
<vubuntor890> thế swap nên để bao nhiêu hả anh
<vubuntor890> máy em ram 1gb
<vubuntor290> captcha
<vubuntor290> ec
<vubuntor290> mọi người không giúp tui à
<kid__> 1gb thì để 1 hay 2gb ảo nhỉ
<kid__> hình như để 1  là đủ
 * kid__ dùng ram 2gb
 * kid__ chưa bao giờ dùng hết
<kid__> vubuntor819: bạn cài flash chưa
<vubuntor819> bn oi
<vubuntor819> to cai flash roi
<vubuntor819> nhung sao van ko nghe nhac truc tuyen dc nhi
<vubuntor819> em da cai vlc va flash
<kid__> bạn cài flash như nào
<vubuntor819> sudo apt-get intall flashplugin-nonfree
<vubuntor819> nhu huong dan
<vubuntor819> bay h em fai lam nhu the nao de nghe nhac truc tuyen dc a
<RCua> !ure
<ubot2> ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào synaptic, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !synaptic). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<bksupybot> Title: RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor819> thanks anh truoc
<vubuntor819> em moi cai ubuntu
<vubuntor819> chua hieu ro lam
<vubuntor819> anh co the huong dan cu the dc ko a
<vubuntor819> anh co the huong dan cu the dc ko a
<_Tux_> vubuntor819: gỡ hết flash
<_Tux_> cái cái của adobe thôi
<vubuntor819> go roi anh ah
<vubuntor819> roi lam sao tiep a
<_Tux_> vubuntor819: cài flash non free
<vubuntor819> dc roi anh a
<vubuntor819> em go bo flash
<vubuntor819> lai chay dc
<vubuntor290> anh ơi cho e hỏi
<vubuntor290> sao máy e nó cài đến phần Bạn là ai
<vubuntor290> điền thông tin đầy đủ rùi nhưng nó ko chạy tiếp
 * voldemort248 is away: Away
 * voldemort248 is away: Away
 * voldemort248 is back (gone 00:00:02)
 * voldemort248 is away: afraid codai
<vubuntor329> anh oi cho em hoi
<vubuntor329> truoc em cai xp bjo em cai them ubuntu
<voldemort248> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor329> bjo em muon phan vung lai chia xp ra rieng va ubuntu ra rieng
<voldemort248> !bg | vubuntor248
<ubot2> vubuntor248: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<vubuntor329> co cach nao ko anh
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<voldemort248> trên trang chủ đó
 * voldemort248 is away: afraid codai
<vubuntor329> bjo em muon phan vung lai chia xp ra rieng va ubuntu ra rieng co cach nao ko anh
<geminious> em phai cai lai U thoi
<bo_dien> sặc
<_Tux_> nay thứ mấy nhỉ ?
<bo_dien> vubuntor329, ý bạn là bạn đã cài ubuntu = wubi và muốn tách ra 1 phan vùng riêng à
<vubuntor329> vang a
<bo_dien> _Tux_, 6
<_Tux_> bo_dien: sặc
<_Tux_> thứ 6 á
<_Tux_> :(
 * _Tux_ ôi mịa ...
<geminious> em vao winxp control panel de uninstall cai U cai bang wubi di
<geminious> xong roi cai moi U lai tu dau
<geminious> .g huong dan cai dat ubuntu 10.10
<bkphenny> geminious: http://www.ubuntu-vn.org/node/458
<bksupybot> Title: Hướng dẫn cài đặt Ubuntu 10.10 Live CD | Ubuntu Việt Nam (at www.ubuntu-vn.org)
<geminious> cu lam theo huong dan
<geminious> vubuntor329:
<bo_dien> .g hướng dẫn cài đặt ubunutu bằng wubi
<bkphenny> bo_dien: http://nguyentieuhau.wordpress.com/2010/10/16/huong-dan-cai-dat-ubuntu-nam-trong-windows-bang-wubi/
<vubuntor329> ko co cach nao tach chung no ra luon ha anh
<bo_dien> _Tux_, bá đạo k0 phải lúc
<t8ax> vubuntor329: cài = wubi đơn giản có thể hiểu là dành cho ai muốn dùng thử Ubuntu thôi
<bo_dien> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/T%C3%A0i_li%E1%BB%87u_Ubuntu-VN#B.E1.BA.AFt_.C4.91.E1.BA.A7u_s.E1.BB.AD_d.E1.BB.A5ng_Ubuntu
<_Tux_> ignore bo_dien
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu Ubuntu-VN – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<t8ax> móa
<t8ax> thằng _Tux_
<t8ax> fắc
<afterlastangel> sao
<afterlastangel> :-/
<afterlastangel> duj gif
<afterlastangel> chửi nhau gì đó
<t8ax> àh ko có gì :|
<bo_dien> thằng _Tux_ bá đạo kisck tớ
<kingofmakai> không hieeur sao ubuntu của em giờ cứ shutdown hoặc restart là hiện ra bảng thông báo
<bo_dien> :D
<bo_dien> ? thong báo gì
<kingofmakai> báo aspi cái gì gì đó not responding
<kingofmakai> với bittorrent client đang chạy
<bo_dien> gọi con bot cái user guide khó vãi
<kingofmakai> không tự động tắt được
<_Tux_> t8ax: fack giề
<t8ax>  ếu có giề
<kingofmakai> phải  kick vào shutdown anyway hoặc restart anyway mới tắt máy được
<kingofmakai> em không biết đấy là lỗi gì
<kingofmakai> sửa làm sao hả các bác?
<_Tux_> kingofmakai: không lỗi gì đâu
<_Tux_> thằng nào chưa tắt xong
<_Tux_> nên nó báo vậy
<_Tux_> kmn
<_Tux_> :)
<t8ax> kingofmakai: tắt hết mấy ứng dụng đang chạy rồi shutdown :D
<kingofmakai> _Tux_: ngày xưa có bị thế đâu
<kingofmakai> _Tux_: tự dưng hai ba hôm nay mới dở chứng như thế đấy chứ
<kingofmakai> mà khởi động lại rồi tắt máy vẫn bị y chang
<bo_dien> trong system log có ghi lại cái gì k0 ?
<kingofmakai> xem system log ở đâu?
<bo_dien> trong gnome có system log đó
<bo_dien> kingofmakai, xem trong synaptic từ khóa runlevel
<bo_dien> tìm trình quản lý dịch vụ > phải cẩn thận, tắt vớ vẩn là cài lại ubuntu luôn
<bo_dien> _Tux_, tôi k0 rảnh đi đấu đá với ô
<bo_dien> mn, muốn yên thân dek xong, chán vl
<bo_dien> bb
<bo_dien> kingofmakai, tìm trong cuốn linux lpi đọc đi
<bo_dien> bb
<kingofmakai> http://ca7.upanh.com/17.257.21634503.60u0/screenshotuntitledwindow.png
<kingofmakai> cái thông báo của nó thế này nè
<geminious> .g lỗi ibus python cpu
<bkphenny> geminious: http://my.opera.com/bachkhois/
<bksupybot> Title: Nguyễn Hồng Quân - Welcome to my blog (at my.opera.com)
<t8ax> .g lỗi python 100% CPU
<bkphenny> t8ax: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=85&t=12382
<bksupybot> Title: python bị lỗi ? - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<t8ax> đấy :)
<geminious> uh ha
<_Tux_> !python 100% is <reply> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=12344
<ubot2> I'll remember that, _Tux_
<geminious> t8ax: cos theme nào ngon share đi
<geminious> t8ax: default chán quá
<t8ax> http://lh3.ggpht.com/_rYdieyTPZvM/TPVV6zVyMFI/AAAAAAAAAGU/gNChjNnXpMg/19.png
<t8ax> thích kiểu giề
<t8ax> http://lh3.ggpht.com/_rYdieyTPZvM/TPZ-xD5oHPI/AAAAAAAAAG0/MXx-F6K2wZM/20.png
<t8ax> http://lh4.ggpht.com/_rYdieyTPZvM/TPfXYYXvssI/AAAAAAAAAHY/BmZLjJWX7g4/22.png
<t8ax> http://lh5.ggpht.com/_rYdieyTPZvM/TPjmPg5SihI/AAAAAAAAAHo/UeJZCAVr1ok/23.png của ngày hôm nay =))
<geminious> cái 20 ế
<t8ax> Nao Suite
<geminious> vs cái 23
<geminious> .g Nao Suite
<bkphenny> geminious: https://cec.nao.org/login.jsp
<bksupybot> Title: NAO Testing Suite (at cec.nao.org)
<geminious> caí 23 nữa t8ax ơi
<t8ax> http://horst3180.deviantart.com/art/naos-suite-158090807?q=boost%3Apopular+Naos+Suite&qo=0
<bksupybot> Title: naos suite by ~horst3180 on deviantART (at horst3180.deviantart.com)
<t8ax> òh men
<t8ax> http://browse.deviantart.com/?qh=&section=&q=Turquoise+Nights+II#/d2ju1l7 cái 23
<bksupybot> Title: Browsing deviantART (at browse.deviantart.com)
<geminious> t8ax: copy vào themes rồi mà ko đc :(
<t8ax> copy vào đâu :-s
<t8ax> nó có file .tag.bz thì vào Themes install
<geminious> ờ ha
<geminious> trong ý nó có readme
<geminious> tưởng làm theo hướng dẫn :))
<t8ax> ( ai đời ng` viết bài đăng lên trang chủ ubuntu-vn mà hỏi mấy câu này )
<geminious> ( toàn default_
<geminious> có bao h sờ vào mấy cái này ><
 * RCua chả biết gì hế
<RCua> :3
<t8ax> hehe
<vubuntor045> su huynh oi chi em lam cai chroot apache2
<vubuntor045> em khong hieu cai chroot la minh chroot cai gi
<vubuntor045> chi em cai dat va cau hinh di
<vubuntor045> cac anh oi
<RCua> google chroot?
<RCua> .g chroot
<bkphenny> RCua: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chroot
<bksupybot> Title: chroot - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<vubuntor045> cai nay em coi roi ma em khong thay cai chroot apache
<vubuntor045> anh co the noi so cho em la lam cai gi khong
<vubuntor045> su huynh oi
<vubuntor045> mai em thuyet trinh roi ma van chua hieu cai nay
<vubuntor045> anh cho em them tai lieu di
<vubuntor351> Ban oi cho minh hoi
<vubuntor351> Minh cai ubuntu 10.10 bang wubi
<vubuntor351> lay free space o o D
<_Tux_> vubuntor351: rồi sao nữa
<vubuntor351> bau gio minh vao ubuntu khong nhin thay tai lieu cua minh o o D nua
<vubuntor351> ma co file Boot va System Volume Imformation
<vubuntor351> hx
<vubuntor351> bau gio phai lam sao de nhin dc tai lieu o o D
<vubuntor351> ????
<_Tux_> vubuntor351: /host
<_Tux_> done
<vubuntor351> vao terminal a
<vubuntor351> lam the nao co
<_Tux_> vubuntor351: vào thư mục /host
<_Tux_> dữ liệu ở đấy
<vubuntor351> nhung thu muc day o cho nao the ban
 * _Tux_ bó tay ...
<vubuntor351> minh moi chuyen sang dung ubuntu nen khong biet nhieu dau
<vubuntor351> ban chi chi tiet them chut nua nhe
<vubuntor351> :D
<_Tux_> vubuntor351: bạn bảo nó ở đâu
<_Tux_> thì nó ở thư mục host trong fileSystem
<_Tux_> hay /host
<_Tux_> nếu muốn dùng terminal
<_Tux_> hoăc gõ địa chỉ từ Nautilus
<vubuntor351> r ok
<vubuntor351> thanks ban nhe
<vubuntor975> còn ai ko?
<vubuntor975> cho tớ xin các file list chứa repository của fpt với
<vubuntor975> bản 10.10 ý
<vubuntor975> còn nhiều người ma
<vubuntor975> giúp tớ đi
<_Tux_> file list
<_Tux_> .g ubuntu fpt mirror
<bkphenny> _Tux_: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/mirror-fpt-telecom.fpt.net-archive2
<bksupybot> Title: FPT Telecom : Ubuntu (at launchpad.net)
<_Tux_> sặc :(
<vubuntor975> là cái này hả
<vubuntor975> tớ chả thấy gì cả
<vubuntor975> tớ thấy nhiềm lắm mà
<vubuntor975> sao chỉ có 2 dòng sao vậy
<vubuntor772> to vua cai gvim trong ubuntu
 * _Tux_ vim sn
<_Tux_> RCua: <- vim pro user
<vubuntor772> nhung ma cai xong roi
<vubuntor772> ma khong hieu no cai dat vao cho nao de chay nua
<vubuntor772> to tim mai ma khong thay
<RCua> bấm Alt+F2 gõ gvim
<vubuntor772> thanks
<vubuntor772> ban oi doc duoi .chm trong ubuntu lam the nao vay
 * C4NoC tát nobawk
<C4NoC> vớ vẩn
<vubuntor772> ban oi doc duoi .chm trong ubuntu lam the nao vay
<C4NoC> nobawk: ngủ hok ngủ, còn mò vào
<nobawk> vubuntor772: cai` chmsee
<vubuntor083> hi
<vubuntor083> co ai tinh ko
<vubuntor083> em hoi ty
<vubuntor083> ( i am come back)
<_Tux_> vubuntor083: mệt hết rồi
<vubuntor083> her
<vubuntor083> van con nguoi thuc ah
<vubuntor083> em hoi lun
<vubuntor083> gio em mun cai ubuntu trong win 7 co dc ko?
<nhl01> ok
<nhl01> ngai j ma ko dc
<nhl01> :D
<nhl01> win nao cung dc tat
<vubuntor083> the khi boot len no co hien menu boot cua ca 2 ko
<vubuntor045> anh oi cho em hoi ubuntu co "hardy" hay "lucid' do la gi vay a
<vubuntor045> co phai la version
<C4NoC> ờ
<C4NoC> tên của version
<vubuntor083> hic anh oi giup em di
<C4NoC> giúp gì?
<vubuntor045> vay lam sao minh co the biet may cua minh theo version nao
<vubuntor045> co lenh nao co the xem no khong vay a
<nhl01> vubuntor083:  co ca 2 lun
<vubuntor083> neu em cai win xp, win7, ubuntu thi co co hien menu boot cua may thu do nua o a
<vubuntor083> ko 3 ma
<vubuntor083> hic anh dem gium em
<vubuntor083> co den 3 he dieu hanh chu ko phai 2
<vubuntor045> hhh
<nhl01> ac
<nhl01> chua thu
<nhl01> nhung hinh nhu la dc
<nhl01> :D
<vubuntor045> anh oi, cho em hoi, lam sao  minh biet cai ubuntu cua minh version may vay anh
<C4NoC> vubuntor083: cài ubuntu cuối cùng
<C4NoC> nó nhận được thằng win
<vubuntor045> co phai minh dung tu khoa "hardy" khong anh?
<C4NoC> vubuntor045: vào about mà xem
<vubuntor083> ko y em la no co nhan c 2 win tren ko?
<C4NoC> được
<vubuntor045> em dang dung ban server, no den xi a
<vubuntor083> va neu mun nhan thi em phai cai no trong win 7 hay xp
<vubuntor045> em dau co thay about dau ma xem :(
<C4NoC> vubuntor045: thế down bản mới nhất đi
<vubuntor045> em dang xai ubuntu 10.10 thi no thuoc version nao vay anh?
<vubuntor045> :s
<vubuntor083> oc
<C4NoC> vubuntor045: lên wiki đọc
<C4NoC> .w ubuntu version name
<bkphenny> Couldn't get any definitions for ubuntu version name.
<C4NoC> w. ubuntu
<C4NoC> .w ubuntu name
<bkphenny> Couldn't get any definitions for ubuntu name.
<C4NoC> .g ubuntu version name wiki
<bkphenny> C4NoC: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames
<C4NoC> đó
<bksupybot> Title: DevelopmentCodeNames - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
#ubuntu-vn 2010-12-04
<vubuntor812> minh da cai dat ibus-unikey lam sao de loi ibus unikey len panel nhi
<dungwd> Bây giờ làm FileServer thì chỉ cần join domain và cấu dns slave thôi p hải không
<vubuntor195> các bạn ơi,cho mình hỏi muốn tạo thêm phân vùng Swap thi làm thế nào ?
<vubuntor331> a lô, có ai online không ?
<vubuntor331> cho em hỏi 1 câu  về server ubuntu với ?
<vubuntor331> a looooooooooooooooooooo
<vubuntor331> AFK|WillRevenge: anyoneofus bksupybot bkphenny C4NoC|away ducgiang_8888 locobot_5 Lokiheero n2i ptkhanh
<vubuntor331> thieusoai: tomaw Tux|Away ubot2 zipp0 [nobawk]  ?
<vubuntor331> bà con đi ngủ dồi à ?
<vubuntor331> bà con đi ngủ dồi à ?
<vubuntor331> cho em hỏi 1 câu  về server ubuntu với ? alooooooooooooo
<vubuntor331> hu hu bà con online đông thế này mà không ai trả lời e sao ?
<vubuntor331> :((
<vubuntor331> thê này e về phéng lại windows thôi
<n2i> vubuntor331: Nóng thế!
<vubuntor331> n2i: cám ơn bác đã lên tiếng :D
<n2i> Có việc gì?
 * n2i vừa thức dậy ..=))
<vubuntor331> n2i: bác cho e hỏi : có  reverse proxy cho dhcp mạng adsl vnn family không ạ ?
<vubuntor331> em muốn làm home server tại gia chạy cái blog còi của em :D
<n2i> vubuntor331: Chưa hiểu câu đó lắm, kiếm cái dyndns mà xài đỡ
<vubuntor331> bà con ai trả lời dùm câu hỏi của em với, hu hu em đang cần gấp lắm lắm. Mạng nhà không có nó thì không vào mạng nổi hu hu
<vubuntor331> n2i: hix, dyndns dùng chết lên chết xuống bác à, mà kết nối lâu lắm
<vubuntor331> em nhất thiết cần reverse proxy mà, mạng của em bắt buộc phải có :(
<n2i> Sao có vẻ hoảng hốt thế nhỉ!
<n2i> có ip tĩnh hả?m
<vubuntor331> Em có ip tĩnh thì em còn hỏi vụ dhcp làm gì hả bác :(
<n2i> Nhầm
<n2i> http://sinhvienit.net/@forum/showthread.php?t=11067 Thử đi
<n2i> Chắc không chóng mặt với 1 mớ
<vubuntor331> n2i: thankss, nhưng làm sao cấu hình cho nó chạy với dhcp của mạng vnn family ạ ?
<voldemort248> n2i: k0 đùa với bác nữa :D
 * n2i chém voldemort248 100^n nhát!
 * voldemort248 có 1k mạng, đứng yên cho n2i  chém :D
<n2i> Không chém bằng tay, mỏi, đưa vào máy phay
 * n2i đánh răng, rửa mặt, ăn uống đã, mắt đang lơ mơ..
 * voldemort248 đưa đá tảng cho n2i  chém :D
<voldemort248> bác n2i ngủ đê
 * n2i vừa ngủ dậy mà.
 * n2i mắt nhắm mắt mở thức dậy thì nghe voldemort248 kêu ôi ối, chắc đang bị hoạn..=))
<voldemort248> n2i: vậy làm cốc cà phê cho tỉnh táo :D
<voldemort248> :D hoạn dc e thì chỉ có vợ e mới đủ sức, dám, khả năng để hoạn thôi
<voldemort248> mà e lại chưa lấy vợ :))
<n2i> hơ hơ..
 * voldemort248 quyết tâm để dành sự trinh trắng, nhất quyết k0 thèm lấy vợ :))
<n2i> voldemort248: Vậy nhập hội đê, không lấy vợ thì giữ nó làm zề?
<voldemort248> n2i: hội gì vậy bác ?
<vubuntor383> anh oi sao e cai ubuntu 10.04 lts
<vubuntor383> dung duoc 1 luc la treo may sao ah
<vubuntor383> treo lien tuc
<vubuntor383> cu khoi dong lai thi chi dung duoc 4 den 5 phut
<vubuntor383> roi no treo
<voldemort248> vubuntor383: bạn dùng giao diện gì vậy ?
<voldemort248> gnome, kde, xfce, lxde ?
<vubuntor383> gnome
<n2i> voldemort248: Giờ còn hỏi
<vubuntor383> sao anh
<voldemort248> ấds
<vubuntor383> e cai lan dau nen ko biet
<voldemort248> k0 đổi dc tên rồi
<vubuntor383> chua hieu gi ah a
<voldemort248> .g install ubuntu 10.04 bàng đĩa live cd
<bkphenny> voldemort248: http://www.thongtincongnghe.com/article/9829
<n2i> vubuntor383: Cứ bình tĩnh, đâu còn có đó
<bksupybot> Title: 5 bộ công cụ "live CD" tốt nhất - Thông tin công nghệ (at www.thongtincongnghe.com)
<voldemort248> abc
<vubuntor383> the dung usb cai dat thi no co sao ko
<voldemort248> chả sao cả
<vubuntor383> e nghi la 2 cai giong nhau chu a
<n2i> không
<voldemort248> thì nó giống nhau mà
<n2i> Cài usb...nhanh hơn!
<voldemort248> khác nhau doạn tạo usb boot :D
<voldemort248> n2i: :)
<vubuntor383> the nhung e cai may lan rui
<vubuntor383> no toan treo may thoi
<vubuntor383> co cach nao khac phuc ko a
<voldemort248> vubuntor383: bạn dùng bản nào để cài, và cấu hình máy bao nhiêu ?
<n2i> 10.04-1 LTS?
<vubuntor383> em dung ban 10.04
<n2i> vubuntor383: khi liveusb có sao không?
<vubuntor643> nó là lubuntu, ubuntu, kubuntu ?
 * n2i ăn cơm
<vubuntor643> n2i: gà gá ò ó o kìa =))
<vubuntor643> bình minh = với hoàng hôn =))
<vubuntor383> cau hinh la pentium 3.0 ghz
<vubuntor383> ddr 512
<voldemort248> tên cánh cụt chết tiệt làm mình phải clone :(
<voldemort248> vubuntor383: vậy bạn lấy bản lubuntu 10.04 về cài đi
<voldemort248> máy tớ pen e5300 2.6ghzm ram 1g chạy êm
<voldemort248> dùng tạm lubuntu vậy, nếu k0 chắc phải dùng fluxbox,
<voldemort248> nếu máy chạy treo thi ấn ctrl + alt + f1 để vào chế độ CLI
<vubuntor643> !bg | vubuntor383
<ubot2> vubuntor383: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<vubuntor643> !wiki | vubuntor383
<ubot2> Factoid 'wiki' not found
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor643> !wik | vubuntor383
<ubot2> Factoid 'wik' not found
<vubuntor643> !wi | vubuntor383
<ubot2> Factoid 'wi' not found
<vubuntor643> lên https://help.ubuntu.com đọc tiếp các hướng dẫn nha
<bksupybot> Title: Official Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor643> !wiki
<ubot2> Factoid 'wiki' not found
<vubuntor643> !ubuntu
<ubot2> Một hệ điều hành dựa trên nền Debian GNU/Linux rất tuyệt vời. Trang chủ: http://www.ubuntu.com. Trang của Ubuntu Việt Nam: http://www.ubuntu-vn.org . Đọc thêm thông tin tại đây : http://vi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu homepage | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com.)
<vubuntor643> wik ubuntu | vubuntor643
<vubuntor643> .wik ubuntu | vubuntor643
<bkphenny> "The requested page title is invalid." - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_|_vubuntor643
<bksupybot> Title: Error (at en.wikipedia.org)
<vubuntor706> help me!
<vubuntor706> may cai Ubuntu 10.04 treo lien tuc la sao cac pro
<vubuntor643> vubuntor706: hỏi sn _Tux_ ấy
<vubuntor706> la sao a
<vubuntor706> noi ro cho minh dc ko
<vubuntor706> moi cai lan dau ma
<vubuntor643> vubuntor706: đọc kĩ lại hướng dẫn đi
<vubuntor706> Help me!
<vubuntor706> Cho minh link di
<vubuntor643> nhớ xem phân vùng cài win nó có bao nhiêu dùng lượng
<vubuntor706> e xoa win rui ma
<vubuntor706> chi cai u thoi
<vubuntor643> .g cài đật ubuntu 10.04 lên ổ cứng | vubuntor706
<bkphenny> vubuntor643: http://www.vn-zoom.com/f316/cho-minh-hoi-cai-dat-ubuntu-bang-files-iso-tu-o-cung-qua-grub4dos-762812.html
<bksupybot> Title: cho mình hỏi Cài đặt ubuntu bằng files iso từ ổ cứng qua GRUB4DOS (at www.vn-zoom.com)
<vubuntor643> .g cài đật ubuntu 10.04 | vubuntor706
<bkphenny> vubuntor643: http://nguyentieuhau.wordpress.com/2010/05/14/huong-dan-cai-dat-ubuntu-10-04/
<vubuntor643> .wik cài đật ubuntu 10.10 | vubuntor706
<bkphenny> "The requested page title is invalid." - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cài_đật_ubuntu_10.10_|_vubuntor706
<bksupybot> Title: Error (at en.wikipedia.org)
<vubuntor104> anh chi oi em moi cai ubuntu
<vubuntor104> cho em hoi mun cai file exe tren ubuntu thi lam the nao
<_Tux_> !wine
<ubot2> Wine là một chương trình có khả năng chạy các ứng dụng windows trên Linux. Chương trình của windows có thể chạy trong wine như những chương trình bình thường mà ko gặp phải các vấn đề về hiệu năng cũng như là sử dụng bộ nhớ của một chương trình giả lập, với cảm giác như các ứng dụng bình thường khác. Xem thêm: http://www.winehq.org
<bksupybot> Title: WineHQ - Run Windows applications on Linux, BSD, Solaris and Mac OS X (at www.winehq.org)
<vubuntor285> ai có số điện thoại
<vubuntor285> em nhờ trả lời hộ me mấy câu vè unbutu
<vubuntor926> ai trực tuyến
<vubuntor926> em nhờ chút
<_Tux_> vubuntor926: ?
<vubuntor763> alo
<_Tux_> vubuntor763: ?
<vubuntor763> http://ibompro.com/up/files/1111111.png
<vubuntor763> bác ơi em ko biết làm j mà ở góc trên nó có 2 cái icon
<vubuntor763> ko xóa đc
<vubuntor763> :(
<_Tux_> vubuntor763: :)
<_Tux_> mặc định nó mà
<_Tux_> để cái panel transparent à
<vubuntor504> lam sao xoa day bac
<_Tux_> vubuntor763: vubuntor504 là 1 người ?
<vubuntor504> yes yes ... mới đứt mạng
<_Tux_> lol
<_Tux_> để transparent cái panel à
<vubuntor504> vâng
<vubuntor504> cái panel để auto hide rồi
<_Tux_> vubuntor763: có cái chỗ remove nó mà
 * _Tux_ chuột phải vô cái icons
<vubuntor504> kick vào 2 cục đó ko có remove
<vubuntor504> cũng ko có move luôn
 * _Tux_ nghĩ là có chứ nhỉ ?
<vubuntor504> nếu có thì em đi hỏi làm j cho mất thời gian bác :-ss
<vubuntor504> chuột trái vào 2 cục đó thì đc nhưng chuột phải ko đc
<vubuntor504> hic hic làm sao đây :(
<_Tux_> vubuntor504: remove bố cái panel đi
<_Tux_> là xong
<_Tux_> :)
<vubuntor504> ko remove panel đc luôn
<vubuntor504> http://ibompro.com/up/files/ko.png
<_Tux_> vubuntor504: có nghịch Ubuntu-Tweak không
<_Tux_> :)
<_Tux_> (chắc lại lock panel rồi)
<vubuntor504> làm sao để unlock vậy
<_Tux_> vubuntor504: xài Ubuntu-Tweak ấy
<vubuntor504> ko rõ nữa
<_Tux_> có chỗ để chỉnh
<vubuntor504> gần đây thì ko
<vubuntor504> trong tweak làm j có thẻ nào là panel đâu .. nó nằm ở mục nào vậy
<n2i> vubuntor504: Muốn remove panel à?
<vubuntor504> vâng
<n2i> gnome-session-remove gnome-panel thá»­
<n2i> không thì trong ubuntu-tweak có chọn đó, mục gnome session hay gì đó, chỗ chọn default panel ấy
<n2i> (Cảnh báo, xóa nó xong, alt+f2 đi đâu mất luôn, rành cực)
<vubuntor504> http://ibompro.com/up/files/22222222.png
<vubuntor504> chỗ này phải ko
<n2i> không, session control ấy
<n2i> chỗ chọn default panel, window manager.. 3 cái cả thảy
<vubuntor504> cái dòng panel xóa đi à
<n2i> (Bác xài Mint à? Thay cái icon đê, nhìn tối tối thế! :-D)
<n2i> thích thì xóa rồi apply
<vubuntor504> minhf xài ubuntu 10.04
<n2i> không thì thay tên những panel khác vào
<n2i> trong synaptic có một mớ panel đó
<vubuntor504> nó ko cho xóa
<vubuntor504> http://ibompro.com/up/files/1111111.png mình chỉ muốn xóa 2 cái icon trên góc trái thôi :(
<n2i> vubuntor504: Cái đó là system tray mà
<n2i> remove nó ra khỏi panel là được
<vubuntor504> cái panel phía trên em remove cho trắng trơn rồi mà vẫn ko đc
<vubuntor504> :(
<n2i> remove luôn cái system tray đi
<n2i> vào ibus chỉnh không có hiện tray icon chẳng hạn, vv...&..vv
<vubuntor504> bác dùng teamviewer ko
<n2i> no!!!!
<vubuntor504> bác vào xóa hộ em xem :-s
<n2i> có lần tải về rồi mà chả nhớ vứt đâu nữa
<vubuntor504> tải lại đi .. có 2mb à :(
<n2i> thấy nó giống đồ của win chạy qua wine nên ngán
<n2i> đâu phải 2M?
<vubuntor504> cái đó có bản cho linux mà bác
<n2i> Có, nhưng giống nó lôi mớ wine khi cài luôn
<n2i> để coi lại
<vubuntor504> giờ cái panel trên em xóa cho trắng tin rồi .. ko còn j để xóa mà ko xóa đc 2 cái icon đó
<n2i> từ từ
<vubuntor504> aloo
<n2i> ~20M cụ ơi
<n2i> Có chơi VNC không?
<n2i> Thích VNC hơn, hoặc remote desktop cũng được
<vubuntor504> vnc ko dùng
<vubuntor504> mà có 20mb :-s
<n2i> thử dùng vnc đi, nhưng phải port forward modem
<vubuntor504> cái này thì chịu rồi ... modem ko quản lý đc :(
<n2i> sao không?
<n2i> nhà mạng nó cho cái modem rồi thì làm gì tùy ta mà! :-D
<vubuntor504> modem dùng chung ... ông chủ đổi pass modem .. ko open port đc :(
<n2i> hơ hơ... vậy thì ốm
<n2i> (cái teamviewer for  linux thực ra là chạy dùng wine, mấy ông đểu thật)
<vubuntor504> mà có 20mb ... có phải thời dial up đâu mà bác phải ngại :(
<n2i> teamviewer đê
<n2i> ngại là ngại nó kéo mấy file exe vào máy
<vubuntor504> 285 543 821
<n2i> sao dị ứng với đồ win thế biết! :))
<vubuntor504> 8061
<n2i> ủa, cho cái panel ngắn củn vậy hả?
<vubuntor504> panel auto hide
<vubuntor194> cai gi vay
<n2i> đang kiểm xem nó ở panel nào, mà sao panel auto hide cái systray  vẫn ở đó nhỉ?
<vubuntor504> cái panel auto hide xóa hết rồi
<n2i> đang xài chỉ một panel thôi phải không?
<n2i> top panel?
<vubuntor504> vâng
<n2i> lạ nhỉ, vậy cái systray đang ngồi ở panel nào?
<vubuntor504> bác làm hộ luôn cái
<vubuntor504> :(
<n2i> ví dụ cái panel đó vậy
<vubuntor194> ma cai gdm2setup 2 tab sao khong ho tro nhi
<n2i> vubuntor194: Từng thử qua, nhưng không ăn thua!
<vubuntor114> cái cục đó vẫn còn bác ơi :-s
<n2i> 114: ở đâu vậy?
<vubuntor114> thì chỗ cũ
<n2i> Cái đó không phải ở trên panel thì phải, nhìn lại xem
<vubuntor114> nó vẫn ở trên màn hình .. cái vị trí cũ đó
<n2i> vì chỉ còn mỗi panel trên phải không, nhưng panel auto hide nó lại ngồi lì, ếu hiểu
<vubuntor114> mà h nếu nó ko ở trên panel thì xóa ntn :(
<n2i> Còn panel nữa không?
<vubuntor114> ko
<n2i> xem có dùng chương trình nào quản lý nó không?
<n2i> ví dụ xem trong cairo dock có không
<vubuntor114> à lol :))
<vubuntor114> trong cairo dock
<vubuntor114> :">
<vubuntor114> thank bác :">
<vubuntor114> à
<vubuntor114> cho em hỏi luôn
<vubuntor114> sao em dùng emerald
<vubuntor114> cứ khởi động lại là mất
<n2i> mình chưa xài emarald bao giờ, cũng không đọc về nó nên chịu
<n2i> có thể là do nó chưa auto run lúc boot lên..
<vubuntor533> hi
<vubuntor533> where are you?
<vubuntor533> co ai khg?
<voldemort248> vubuntor533: hi, a lot of in us live in vietnam
<voldemort248> vubuntor533: sao bày đặt english vậy ???
<vubuntor533> minh moi cai thang ubuntu 10.10 co vai dieu ban co the giup khog?
<vubuntor533> ->voldemort248
<voldemort248> .g hướng dẫn cài đặt ubuntu 10.10 từ live cd
<bkphenny> voldemort248: http://www.ubuntu-vn.org/node/458
<bksupybot> Title: Hướng dẫn cài đặt Ubuntu 10.10 Live CD | Ubuntu Việt Nam (at www.ubuntu-vn.org)
<voldemort248> cứ đọc kĩ hướng dẫn và yên tâm sử dụng, nó k0 hỏng trừ khi bạn táy máy quên mất thao tác gì đó
<vubuntor533> lam sao de cai file exe tren unbutu
<vubuntor533> giup minh voi
<vubuntor533> da cai wine nhung khi chay file exe no bao loi
<voldemort248> vubuntor533: trên ubuntu muốn cài file thực thì thi dùng file *.deb
<vubuntor533> cai file exe ay
<voldemort248> bấm chuột trái vào nó, hiện ra cái bảng, install, .....
<voldemort248> file exe nhiều khi bị lỗi
<vubuntor533> muon cai file exe thi lam sao
<voldemort248> .wik những phần mềm miễn phí trên ubuntu
<bkphenny> Can't find anything in Wikipedia for "những phần mềm miễn phí trên ubuntu".
<vubuntor533> minh da cai wine nhu huong dan roi
<voldemort248> file exe nhiều khi bị lỗi
<voldemort248> vì wine chỉ mô phỏng windows thôi
<vubuntor533> kiem dau ra may cai *.deb chu
<voldemort248> trên getdeb.net đầy
<voldemort248> .g ubuntupackage
<bkphenny> voldemort248: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu -- Ubuntu Packages Search (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<voldemort248> .g deb: ubuntupackage
<bkphenny> voldemort248: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu -- Ubuntu Packages Search (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<voldemort248> .g deb: ubuntu
<bkphenny> voldemort248: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-how-do-i-install-deb-packages/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Linux: How do I install .deb packages? (at www.cyberciti.biz)
<vubuntor533> co cai tool nao nhu idm khong ?
<voldemort248> .g cài đặt từ file deb
<bkphenny> voldemort248: http://heaveniphone.com/iphone-thu-thuat-bai-viet-hay-chia-se-kinh-nghiem/116-huong-dan-cai-dat-file-deb-cho-iphone.html
<vubuntor533> minh thay down firefox lau wa
<voldemort248> có wget,
<voldemort248> tốt nhất nên dùng addon down them all cho firefox
<vubuntor533> tai o dau vay ?
<voldemort248> hay download tweaks
<vubuntor533> cho minh cai link huong dan duoc khong
<voldemort248> .g cài đặt down them all cho firefox
<bkphenny> voldemort248: http://soft4all.info/free-software-download/downthemall-download-all-files-on-webpage-using-firefox/
<bksupybot> Title: Down Them All - Download all files on webpage using Firefox | Software for All (at soft4all.info)
<vubuntor533> thanks
<voldemort248> .g cài đặt download tweaks cho firefox
<bkphenny> voldemort248: http://soft4all.info/free-software-download/firefox-add-on-dblclicker-double-click-link-bookmarkhistory-to-open-in-new-tab/
<bksupybot> Title: (Firefox Add-on) DblClicker Double-click Link, Bookmark/History to open in new tab | Software for All (at soft4all.info)
<vubuntor505> ai chi minh cai download weaks cho ubuntu voi
<vubuntor075> lam sao danh tieng viet khi dung LINUX UBUNTU 10.10
<vubuntor776> vubuntor075: bạn dùng ubuntu bản nào 9.10 ?
<vubuntor776> 10,4 ?
<voldemort248> !bg | vubuntor776
<ubot2> vubuntor776: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<voldemort248> !scim-unikey | vubuntor776
<ubot2> vubuntor776: scim-unikey: là phần mở rộng cho SCIM để gõ Tiếng Việt trên HĐH Linux như Ubuntu, fedora, debian ... Hướng dẫn sử dụng và cài đặt scim-unikey xem tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/G%C3%B5_ti%E1%BA%BFng_Vi%E1%BB%87t#scim-unikey . Mọi thắc mắc, thảo luận và trợ giúp xem tại: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewforum.php?f=85
<bksupybot> Title: Gõ tiếng Việt – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor075> phien ban Ubuntu  10.10 moi down ve cai
<vubuntor075> cam on nhieu
<vubuntor498> tai sao em vao cai pmem thi no lai bao nhu the nay nhi
<vubuntor498> There seems to be a programming error in aptdaemon, the software that allows you to install/remove software and to perform other package management related tasks. Please report this error at http://launchpad.net/aptdaemon/+filebug and retry.
<vubuntor498> moi nguoi giup em voi nhe
<bksupybot> Title: OpenID transaction in progress (at launchpad.net)
<vubuntor792> Hellooo
<vubuntor792> Có ai không cho mình hỏi cái driver cho camera trên máy tính của mình với?
<vubuntor792> Alloooo?
<vubuntor792> Is there anyone here?
<vubuntor792> can someone show me how to ínstall webcam for my laptop?
<vubuntor792> helpp.......
<vubuntor792> aalooo?
<vubuntor792> có ai giúp mình với?
<vubuntor792> could anyone do me a favor?
<vubuntor792> :(
<vubuntor792> .g acer webcam driver for ubuntu
<bkphenny> vubuntor792: http://rafeequl.wordpress.com/2007/10/15/acer-crystaleye-webcam-on-linux-ubuntu/
<vubuntor792> .g acer aspire 5541 webcam driver for ubuntu
<bkphenny> vubuntor792: http://www.bioticaindia.com/acer-aspire-5541.html
<bksupybot> Title: acer aspire 5541 driver (Acer) 7, Vista, XP, download (at www.bioticaindia.com)
<vubuntor792> .g acer aspire 5541 webcam driver for ubuntu, “ubuntu”, “linux”, debain, .deb
<bkphenny> vubuntor792: http://www.bioticaindia.com/tew443pi.html
<bksupybot> Title: tew443pi driver (Trendnet) 7, Vista, XP, download (at www.bioticaindia.com)
<vubuntor792> alloo?
<vubuntor792> giúp mình với....!
<vubuntor792> help.........!
<n2i|Away> Không có ai!
<vubuntor792> a may quá
<vubuntor792> giúp mmình với bạn ơi
<vubuntor792> giúp mình cài webcam với
<n2i> Không xài được webcam à?
<vubuntor792> n2i: của mình không nhận webcam
<vubuntor792> ừ
<n2i> máy gì zề?
<vubuntor792> n2i: laptop Acer Aspire 5541
<n2i> haha
<vubuntor792> ubuntu 10.04 lucid x64
<n2i> acer kìa
<vubuntor792> ?
<vubuntor792> :(
<n2i> webcam không xài được hay là bị sao?
<vubuntor792> n2i: làm sao?
<n2i> không có gì  :))
<vubuntor792> thì không thấy nó đâu
<vubuntor792> !
<n2i> không thấy nghĩa là sao?
<vubuntor792> không dùng được chứ sao!
<vubuntor792> không cài được
<n2i> dùng chương trình chụp ảnh, quay film à?
<vubuntor792> chỉ mình cài nó đi
<n2i> cài gì?
<vubuntor792> ừ
<t8ax> mở Yahoo bật webcam hôk lên hả?
<vubuntor792> cài camera
<n2i> đừng có bảo cài driver nhé!
<vubuntor792> thì cài driver chứ còn sao
<n2i> t8ax: hình như thế! :))
<vubuntor792> giúp đi...
<n2i> thế đã dùng thử các chương trình chụp ảnh hay quay film chưa?
<t8ax> mở Yahoo bật webcam hôk lên hả?? hay sao?
<n2i> t8ax: Y!M đào đâu ra?
<vubuntor792> ko cóa yahoo
<t8ax> ( im đi n2i )
<t8ax> òh tưởng nói Yahoo thì có lý do =))
<n2i> t8ax: Thích choảng hả?
<vubuntor792> cài để dùng chụp ảnh
<t8ax> vubuntor792: vào software center cài cái Cheese vô thử?
<vubuntor792> ghi hình bt
<vubuntor792> ừ
 * n2i lủi, đói bụng quá, đi ăn..
 * t8ax đạp n2i thay cho lời chào
<n2i> tưởng là xài cheese rồi mà không xài được wc
<n2i> t8ax: khỏi đạp...tự đi được...
<t8ax> đạp xong đi = xe có còi ưu tiên nhanh hơn chứ
<n2i> hết xe mình đến xe chở.. t8ax..:))
<t8ax> lát 10h tập trung vào UT show hàng nha ;)
<n2i> không nhắc suýt quên, hơ hơ
<afterlastangel> ptkhanh: anh cập nhật số tài khoản kìa
<vubuntor517> alooo
<vubuntor517> ai giúp mình về pidgin với?
<vubuntor517> Mình cài cái pidgin nhưng không gọi audio hay video đc?
<vubuntor517> ai giúp mình với?
<vubuntor517> âllo
<vubuntor517> ai chỉ mình làm thế nào để chát video trên ubuntu với?
<vubuntor074> các siêu nhân ơi
<vubuntor074> đâu rồi
<vubuntor074> việc cần lắm
<vubuntor074> nhất là bác nào có khả năng đồ họa cái
 * kid__ đi gọi sn
<vubuntor074> alo
 * kid__ trỏ nobawk
<vubuntor074> alo
<vubuntor074> kijuto#1 /nick
<RCua> :-\
<kijuto> tớ cần mọi người design lại 2 cái logo
<kijuto> để in áo cho forum
<kijuto> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/images/logo2.png
<kijuto> cái này resize chính xác ra chiều cao 3cm
<kijuto> còn dài theo đúng tỉ lệ
<kijuto> http://storage.imageloop.com/content/dae5bcc3-3b8c-13e0-a7f2-12313b0301a1/rw400x
<kijuto> cái này thì thành kích thươc 20x20
<kijuto> để in
<kijuto> alo
<kijuto> alo
<kijuto> alo
<kijuto> alo
<kijuto> alo
<kijuto> alo
<kijuto> alo
<kijuto> alo
<kijuto> alo
<kijuto> alo
<kijuto> alo
<kijuto> alo
<kijuto> để in
<kijuto> alo
<kijuto> alo
<kijuto> alo
<kijuto> alo
<kijuto> alo
<kijuto> alo
<kijuto> alo
<kijuto> alo
<kijuto> alo
<kijuto> alo
<kijuto> alo
<kijuto> alo
<kijuto> alo
<kijuto> alo
<kijuto> alo
<kijuto> alo
<kijuto> alo
<kijuto> alo
<kijuto> alo
<kijuto> alo
<kijuto> alo
<kijuto> alo
<vubuntor491> xin chao
<vubuntor491> dien dan cho hoi mot chut ve ubuntu server
<vubuntor491> moi voc nen neu hoi ngo ngan qua mong dien dan thong cam
<vubuntor491> chuen la em cai ubuntu server
<vubuntor491> tren do co 3 tai khoan nguoi dung
<vubuntor491> em muon tu 3 may client telnet vao server de dung dong thoi cung mot luc
<vubuntor491> nhung moi chi lam duoc telnet thoi
<vubuntor491> chi ra moi text mode cua tung user
<vubuntor491> lam the nao de vao graphic mode cua tung user de chay ung dung can do hoa
<vubuntor491> mong moi nguoi giup do
<nobawk> vubuntor491: vnc
<nobawk> .g vnc
<bkphenny> nobawk: http://www.realvnc.com/
<nobawk> .g vnc linux ubuntu
<bkphenny> nobawk: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC
<bksupybot> Title: VNC - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor585> ban oi cho minh hoi
<vubuntor585> luc minh khoi dong may tinh
<vubuntor585> toi phan chon he dieu hanh
<vubuntor585> minh co 2 phan la linux 35-23 generic va linux 35-22 generic
<vubuntor585> minh chi vao dc cai 35-22
<vubuntor585> con cai 35-23 khong vao dc
<vubuntor585> cai 35-23 no nam trc cai 35-22
<vubuntor585> nen moi khi khoi dong may tinh ma quen khong chon
<vubuntor585> thi no tu dong vao 35-23 khong vao dc
<vubuntor585> nen cu phai khoi dong lai may
<vubuntor585> co cach nao khac phuc su bat tien nay ko nhi
<kid__> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=10526
<bksupybot> Title: chỉnh sửa Grub2 - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<afterlastangel> ptkhanh: có vấn đề rồi anh ơi
<kid__> vubuntor585: =>>
<vubuntor585> lam the nao giai quyet bgio ban nhi
<kid__> đọc chứ còn làm gì
<vubuntor585> lam the nao co
<vubuntor585> a
<vubuntor585> khong de y co cai link
<vubuntor556> giup voi may anh oi
<geminious> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor556> em cai eclipse vao nhung ma no khong chay
<nobawk> cài như lào?
<vubuntor556> nó hiện lên cái bảng load một hồi rồi tự tắt
<vubuntor556> vào softwear center cài
<vubuntor556> có anh nào giúp em với ?
<vubuntor241> cac bac cho e hoi
 * Nam_Son cho mình xin 1 số channel IRC chat bổ ích khi dùng linux C++ MySQL PHP
<Nam_Son> mình lên Room Chat Kiếm mõi cả con mắt cũng ko thấy:(
<t8ax>  /list
<Nam_Son> t8ax: 1 đống biết cái nào mà chọn:(
<t8ax> có topic :D
<t8ax> nhìn theo topic mà vào
<Nam_Son> :-(mờ cả con mắt
<Nam_Son> thôi tự tìm vậy định hỏi tên vào cho nhanh:)
<t8ax> hehe
<Nam_Son> t8ax: oa cả mắt kiếm được mười mấy channel toàn tiếng anh:(
<t8ax> đệt
<t8ax> trong Freenode
<t8ax> có mỗi Ubuntu VN là Việt thôi =))
<t8ax> ( hoặc 1 số channel của Win thì ko biết )
<Nam_Son> :-[còn #opensourse-vn nửa chi
<Nam_Son> lộn #opensource-vn
<t8ax> ò ò
<t8ax> vậy ráng kiếm cái nào đuôi -vn mà vào :D
<Nam_Son> O:-)có mấy cái đâu
<t8ax> mà nghiên cứu mấy cái đó đọc tài liệu tiếng Anh mới thấm đc chứ :D
<Nam_Son> =-Oyếu tiếng anh
<t8ax> đâu fải cái gì cũng Việt hóa sẵn ( mà cái gì thuộc về chuyên môn mà đc Việt hóa thì chuối lắm )
<Nam_Son> mà họ còn viết tắt khi chat
<Nam_Son> =>pó chiếu
<t8ax> nhập gia tùy tục mà :D
<Nam_Son> O:-)vậy mới khổ
<Nam_Son> thôi kệ từ từ chắc quen
<t8ax> ráng chịu khó đi.. mốt chịu khổ cho quen :D
<Nam_Son> :'(Bây giờ đau khổ để sau này khổ đau kaka
#ubuntu-vn 2010-12-05
<vubuntor332> co cach nao cai unbuntu truc tiep trenwin ko jay
<vubuntor079> Ban oi cho minh hoi
<vubuntor079> Minh moi xoa Ubuntu di
<vubuntor079> minh cai ubuntu tren phan vung rieng
<vubuntor079> minh vao window de delete 2 phan vung cua ubuntu di
<vubuntor079> bay gio khoi dong lai no bao no found partition
<vubuntor079> va hien ra gnu source j j day
<RCua> bỏ đĩa win vào, recover command line, gõ fixboot, fixmbr
<vubuntor079> bay gio phai lam the nao de vao dc win
<vubuntor079> o
<vubuntor079> thanks nhe
<vubuntor079> de minh thu xem
<vubuntor079> ban oiu
<vubuntor079> minh dung dia win7
<vubuntor079> vao phan repair computer
<vubuntor079> r vao command prompt
<vubuntor079> go nhu ban noi
<vubuntor079> nhung no k dc
<RCua> nó hiện ra?
<RCua> thá»­ fixmbr c:
<vubuntor079> C: nua ha
<RCua> ờm
<vubuntor079> van khong dc ban a
<vubuntor079> no van hien ra fixboot is not recognized as an internal......................
<RCua> .g fixmbr fixboot
<bkphenny> RCua: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314058
<bksupybot> Title: Description of the Windows XP Recovery Console for advanced users (at support.microsoft.com)
<RCua> .g fixmbr fixboot windows 7
<bkphenny> RCua: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/927392
<bksupybot> Title: How to use the Bootrec.exe tool in (at support.microsoft.com)
<RCua> Bootrec.exe
<RCua> gõ cái đó
<RCua> Bootrec.exe /FixMbr
<RCua> Bootrec.exe /FixBoot
<vubuntor079> ok
<vubuntor079> de minh thu lai xem
<vubuntor079> ok thanks nhieu nhe
<vubuntor079> dc r
<vubuntor079> :D
<RCua> uhhuh
<RCua> |:
<geminious> có cách nào sửa lại font chữ của netbean ko, xấu kinh khủng khiếp :-<
<nobawk> chắc có :D
 * nobawk ko dùng netbeans nên ko rõ :3
<UIT> how to do this: the database dir must be wirutble for UID 100 or GID??? UID là j??? GID là gì??
<UIT> writable
<UIT> _Tux_: có online không cho hỏi với???
 * Nam_Son sao tôi giử tin ên ác channel khác nó báo là:Cannot send to channel là sao vậy
<voldemort248>  :))
<voldemort248> xchat tren sabay dỏ hoi wá
<voldemort248> Nam_Son: tuỳ vaò trinh` chat irc nhu web, xchat, pidgin
<voldemort248> moi ~ ten 1 kieu ? khac' nha
<Nam_Son> :-(
<Nam_Son> voldemort248: tôi send trên IRC
<Nam_Son> trên channel ##c++
<Nam_Son> nó bảo là tôi ko được giử tin
<voldemort248> nhung ban. Nam_Son  dung` caí gi ` vaò irc
<voldemort248> web, xchat, firefox
<voldemort248> pidgin ?
<Nam_Son> cả channel #mysql
<Nam_Son> vâng pidgin
<voldemort248> hay bac' choi emacs ?
<Nam_Son> pidgin
<Nam_Son> 1 số channel thì send được 1 số thì nó ko cho send ko biết có phải do ip mình ở VN ko nhỉ?
<voldemort248> k0
<Nam_Son> voldemort248: vậy tại sao
<voldemort248> do pidgin quan ? tab nao ` di tab dó thu
<voldemort248> tab doc. lap.
<Nam_Son> voldemort248: ?
<Nam_Son> voldemort248: vậy là sao
<Nam_Son> voldemort248: tại sao 1 tab send tin được 1 tab ko cho sent tin
<voldemort248> tab no ' bo ' gon. trong 1 tab thoi
<Lokiheero> Nam_Son: send tin là gì, gởi tin cá nhân bằng /msg đó hả
<voldemort248> mỏ nhieu` kenh khac' nhau thi no ' k0 gui dc
<Lokiheero> Nam_Son: đăng kí tên Nam_Son chưa
<Nam_Son> voldemort248: vậy làm cách nào giử vào các channel đó
<voldemort248> ma co' the channel dó k0 cho vaò
<voldemort248> go /j #ten channel
<Nam_Son> Lokiheero: đăng ký>
<Lokiheero> Nam_Son: đăng kí nick Nam_Son rồi identify chưa
<voldemort248> go /msg nick identify <pass>
<voldemort248> xchat cua sabayon chuoi wá
<Lokiheero> xchat nào mà chẳng như nhau :D
<Nam_Son> Lokiheero: IRC mà phải đăng ký nửa hả
<voldemort248> tuỳ kenh
<voldemort248> dang kí chac' gì da vaò dc =))
<Lokiheero> Nam_Son: uh, đăng kí bản quyền cái tên này
<Lokiheero> Nam_Son: một số kênh nó đòi phải identify mới được vào, ví dụ như #java
<voldemort248> ban ? quyen ` la ` cai ' gi the ?
<Lokiheero> Nam_Son: nếu không phải được invite mới được vào
 * voldemort248 k0 hie
<Nam_Son> ?
<Lokiheero> Nam_Son: tránh bị phá hoại bằng bot ấy mà
<Nam_Son> tôi vào được
<Nam_Son> thấy người ta nói chuyện
<Nam_Son> nhưng trả lời lại ko được
<Nam_Son> vậy đăng ký ở đâu
<voldemort248> http://freenode.net
<bksupybot> Title: About the Network (at freenode.net)
<Lokiheero> gõ /msg NickServ REGISTER Nam_Son email
<voldemort248> xchat giong' nhau nhung config thì do ? hoi khac' nhau =))
 * voldemort248 is away: I'm busy
<Nam_Son>  REGISTER <password> <email>
<Nam_Son> chu ko phai user
<voldemort248> vd tó dang ki'
<Nam_Son> Lokiheero: bay gio thoat ra dang nhap lai ha
<voldemort248> go ~  /msg voldemort248 identify <123456>
<Nam_Son> ko
<voldemort248> tuỳ
<Nam_Son> "/msg NickServ Register <pass> <mail>
 * voldemort248 is away: I'm busy
<Nam_Son> ok được rồi
<vubuntor503> e cai ubuntu tu Live CD bi dung o detecting file system
<vubuntor503> e co the khac phuc the nao aj
<Nam_Son> .g Ubuntu LiveCD error  detecting file system
<bkphenny> Nam_Son: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<bksupybot> Title: LiveUsbPendrivePersistent - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<Nam_Son> vubuntor503: bạn đã đến bước cuối phần cài đặt à
<Nam_Son> vubuntor503: rồi đang cài nó bị lỗi ngay chổ đó rồi ko chạy nửa
<Nam_Son> !bg |vubuntor53
<ubot2> vubuntor53: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<Nam_Son> Bạn tham khảo kỷ tài liệu nó nha
<vubuntor503> vang ak
<vubuntor503> e da den phan chon ban phim roi khong thay chay tiep
<vubuntor503> e da tham khao nhung khong thay de cap den loi nay
<vubuntor503> thuong thi se den phan copy file nhung cua e khong the copy< nhu cac hinh da tham khao>
<vubuntor503> e da cai bang wubi,
<Nam_Son> :-/
<vubuntor503> gio muon cai sang 1 phan vung rieng ma khong duoc
<Nam_Son> vubuntor503: ok
<Nam_Son> vubuntor503: nhưng trước hết
<Nam_Son> bạn gở cái ubuntu
<Nam_Son> mà bạn cài từ wubi trước đã
<Nam_Son> vubuntor503: rồi bạn đọc kỷ tài liiệu trên về phần phân vùng để có thể cài đặt trên phân vùng riêng
<vubuntor503> khi cai bag live CD hay unetbootin bat remove ban do
<vubuntor503> e da remove tren win roi
<vubuntor503> e da phan vung ext4 va swap roi
<Nam_Son> vubuntor503: thế thì cài thôi:)
<vubuntor503> den phan gioi thieu ve chuc nang cua ubuntu la dung khung
<vubuntor503> khong chay tiep duoc ak
<Nam_Son> :-/
<vubuntor503> chi thay thanh phia duoi co chu: Detecting file system...
<Nam_Son> vubuntor503: http://lh4.ggpht.com/_cE66VWBA4to/TLK8lgyTqMI/AAAAAAAAHIo/-DNICBXuD_A/s800/XP-Ubuntu%20%5BRunning%5D%20-%20Oracle%20VM%20VirtualBox_004.png
<Nam_Son> đến chổ đó đó hả
<Nam_Son> vubuntor503: http://lh4.ggpht.com/_cE66VWBA4to/TLK8mWgYDEI/AAAAAAAAHIs/2lcZxnG8LkU/s800/XP-Ubuntu%20%5BRunning%5D%20-%20Oracle%20VM%20VirtualBox_006.png
<Nam_Son> vubuntor503: http://www.ubuntu-vn.org/node/458
<vubuntor503> da qua co do lau roi
<bksupybot> Title: Hướng dẫn cài đặt Ubuntu 10.10 Live CD | Ubuntu Việt Nam (at www.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor503> e chon mui gio roi
<vubuntor503> chon ban phim usa roi
<Nam_Son> :-(vậy là xong phần cài đặt rồi
<Nam_Son> có thể lỗi do liveCD của bạn
<vubuntor503> nhug chua dau ak
<Nam_Son> liveCD là đĩa gốc của U hay bạn tự ghi
<vubuntor503> da e tu ghi
<vubuntor503> e da thu cai bag unetbootin nhung khong duoc nen danh dung live CD
<vubuntor503> ma dung file iso cung khong co duoc
<vubuntor503> e da checksum roi
<vubuntor503> same ca
<vubuntor503> http://lh6.ggpht.com/_cE66VWBA4to/TLK8RFwvsKI/AAAAAAAAHHc/3zNAMWlyrbE/s800/XP-Ubuntu%20%5BRunning%5D%20-%20Oracle%20VM%20VirtualBox_030.png
<vubuntor503> e da den phan nay
<Nam_Son> vubuntor503: nếu đến phần đó
<vubuntor503> nhug khong co copy file ma van la deteting file system...
<Nam_Son> vubuntor503: thì chỉ có ngồi đợi thôi^^
<vubuntor503> e da doi ca ngay hom qua roi ak:((
<Nam_Son> O:-)
<Nam_Son> vubuntor503: bận phân vùng ext mấy GB
<Nam_Son> swap bao nhiêu
<vubuntor503> da ext 4 19G
<vubuntor503> swap 1G
<Nam_Son> vubuntor503: http://www.ubuntu-vn.org/node/458
<bksupybot> Title: Hướng dẫn cài đặt Ubuntu 10.10 Live CD | Ubuntu Việt Nam (at www.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor503> hizz a oi e da xem rat ki ma
<vubuntor503> nhin thi thay rat la ngon lanh
<Nam_Son> cái mount point bạn để "/" ở ext4 phải ko
<vubuntor503> vang
<vubuntor503> nhung ma khong co dc
<Nam_Son> tôi cài từ LiveCD gốc của U thấy cung ok mà:(
<Nam_Son> :-/Bạn thử sử dụng LiveUSB cài lại thử xem
<vubuntor503> e da dung unetbootin de lam bo cai tu dia cung luon
<vubuntor503> cung bi nhu the nay luon ak
<Nam_Son> vubuntor503: U10.10 à
<vubuntor503> vsng
<Nam_Son> :(
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: đâu rồi xuất hiện coi!
<Nam_Son> nobawk: a?
<vubuntor503> tham chi e con thu chuyen tu wubi sang bang phan men nhung cung khong co duoc
<Nam_Son> :) khó nhĩ để tôi gọi mấy thành viên lão thành ra thử xem có giải quyết được ko
<vubuntor503> vag
<vubuntor503> a hoi giup e voi
 * Nam_Son có ai giúp vubuntor503 ko?
<vubuntor503> e loay hoay 2 ngay ma khong co cah nao
<Nam_Son> vubuntor503: tôi cài từ LiveCD 30' là xong
<vubuntor503> vang e nghe cung ngon nhu an chao
<vubuntor503> the ma den luc lam thi nhu la gam xuong ay
 * Nam_Son có thể mọi người đang bận:(
<Nam_Son> .g lỗi không cài đặt được ubuntu 10.10
<bkphenny> Nam_Son: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=13251
<bksupybot> Title: Bị lỗi không mount được CD-ROM khi cài trên Netbook Asus - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<Nam_Son> :-/mình cũng chịu:(
<vubuntor503> e van dang cho nhe
<vubuntor503> neu co cach giai quyet thi nhan gium e
<Nam_Son> vubuntor503: bạn lên diễn đàn của U mà lập topic để hỏi đi
<vubuntor503> da vang
<C4NoC> vụ gì?
<vubuntor503> e dag ngoi bo chieu ma lai can SOS nen e mo len day
<vubuntor503> a c4 hoi e aj
<vubuntor503> e bi dung o detecting file system... ak
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> dùng liveCD?
<vubuntor503> vang ak
<vubuntor503> e dung unetbootin
<vubuntor503> va live CD deu bi ak
 * nobawk suất hiện :3
 * nobawk thôi lại biến mất
<vubuntor503> co dai ca nao giup e voi
<nobawk> giúp chi
<nobawk> vubuntor503: chờ đi
<nobawk> vubuntor503: ổ cứng to nó detect lâu đó
<vubuntor503> vang e dang cho ma
<vubuntor503> o e co 40G thoi ma
<vubuntor503> e cho ca ngay hom qua roi ak
<C4NoC> dùng liveCD vô được chưa?
<C4NoC> mở cái terminal lên
<vubuntor503> luc dau e tham khao thay bao la de ntfs khong timt hay e chuyen sang fat 32
<vubuntor503> da vo duoc
<vubuntor503> try roi ak
<vubuntor503> nhung khong co cai duoc
<vubuntor503> cho e chut e vao terminal
<nobawk> :3
<C4NoC> thôi mềnh phắn đây
<C4NoC> có sn nobawk roài
<nobawk> ợ
<nobawk> mình cũng phắn
<vubuntor503> hiz
 * C4NoC tát nobawk
<vubuntor503> the e teo
<C4NoC> nobawk: mới kêu ở nhà ôm máy tính
<nobawk> C4NoC: (:\
<vubuntor503> con ai giup e voi><
<nobawk> C4NoC: thì phắn đi ôm máy tính :3
<nobawk> ôm máy tính ngủ cho ấm lolz
<vubuntor503> a nobawk con day ko a
 * Nam_Son có ai gan dạ thử ubuntu 11.04 chưa:)
<nobawk> vubuntor503: làm gì?
<vubuntor503> da e chua cai duoc u10 day ak
<nobawk> vubuntor503: sao rồi
 * voldemort248 is away: sleep, so tired
<vubuntor503> da e van dang cho a ma
<vubuntor503> e khong biet lam sao nua
<vubuntor503> khong the cai len phan vung rieng anh ak
<vubuntor083> mọi người nói tiếng việt hay tiếng anh thế
<voldemort248> vubuntor083, tiếng gì cũng chơi, :D
 * voldemort248 is away: sleep, so tired
<voldemort248> cứ hỏi vô tư, các sn sẽ trả lời tận tình
 * voldemort248 is away: sleep, so tired
<nobawk> vubuntor503: ko thể cài lên phân vùng riêng?
<nobawk> vubuntor503: có vào đc phân vùng đó ko?
<vubuntor503> da co chu
<vubuntor503> e da den buoc chon ban phim roi va bi dung o sau do
<vubuntor083> mình làm ở viettel bây giờ cty bắt tất cả máy tính trong cửa hàng phải dùng ubunto ai có tập tài liệu hay hay gửi em cái đc không\
<RCua> er...?
<RCua> cửa hàng?
<vubuntor083> dùng quen xp rồi giờ sài cái này không biết bắt đầu từ đâu
<RCua> hmmm
<RCua> .g ubuntu manual Nguyen Tuan Nghia
<bkphenny> RCua: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/free/2009/08/12/%23ubuntu-vn.html
<bksupybot> Title: /srv/ufr/supy/logs.www/freenode/2009/08/12/#ubuntu-vn.log (at logs.ubuntu-eu.org)
<RCua> !wiki
<ubot2> Factoid 'wiki' not found
<RCua> vubuntor083: để bắt đầu bạn có thể down về dùng thử
<RCua> è...
 * voldemort248 is away: sleep, so tired of
<vubuntor341> cho e hoi
<codai2810> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor341> viec cai dat ubuntu sao nay co tai phim hay nhac , noi chung la tat ca cac phan mem tren mang ve thi co su dung duoc k
<RCua> nó không chạy được phần mềm của windows
<vubuntor341> ua k ai vay ca
<RCua> tất nhiên
<vubuntor341> k hieu la phan mem cua window bao gom nhung j
<codai2810> *.exe
<_Tux_> Phimnguoilon.exe
<RCua> là những cái bạn down về chạy trên windows
<RCua> nếu bạn đã dùng windows, tất nhiên bạn chỉ sử dụng chúng
<vubuntor341> vay xai luon ubuntu thi that bat tien
<RCua> tuy nhiên một số cái có phiên bản cho Linux như Firefox
<vubuntor341> co cach j khac phuc k
<RCua> hay Pidgin
<RCua> nói chung là không, bởi bản thân Ubuntu có những phần mềm khác thay thế cho những phần mềm bên windows
<vubuntor341> vay lo trong wa trinh cai xay ra loi thi phai lam sao
<RCua> thường thì nó ít có lỗi
<RCua> vì cả triệu người đã cài, có mấy mạng gặp lỗi đâu :-\
<RCua> tất nhiên loại trừ mây cái kiểu như đĩa xước
<_Tux_> vubuntor341: hên xui thôi
<_Tux_> =))
<_Tux_> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<_Tux_> đọc cái này
<_Tux_> dùng USB cài
<_Tux_> là hết lỗi :D
<vubuntor341> co the chi e cah kiem tra md5 k
<vubuntor341> hien e da dow ve ubuntu 32bit
<_Tux_> @bg
<_Tux_> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<_Tux_> chỗ đó
<_Tux_> có chỉ cách checksum MD5
<vubuntor341> khi phan vung o cung thi co can phai co o fat32 k vay
<_Tux_> vubuntor341: đọc kĩ cái kia đi
<_Tux_> :D
<HelenaHelen> chao ca nha nek :)
<HelenaHelen> co bro nao rah~
<HelenaHelen> cho mih hoi xi dc k :)
<RCua> ?
<HelenaHelen> hi
<HelenaHelen> khi minh bat update manager
<RCua> ừm
<HelenaHelen> no hien 1 list de mih update
<RCua> ừm
<HelenaHelen> khi mih an update thi no bat nhap pass
<HelenaHelen> mih nhap pass va no noi an Authenticate
<HelenaHelen> an vao Authenticate rui im re lun
<HelenaHelen> co may lan cai soft,no doi an authenticate
<HelenaHelen> mih cug an rui cug im re >"<
<HelenaHelen> mih mun hoi cah lam sao tat Authenticate do di
<RCua> ấn rồi nó chạy mà?
<HelenaHelen> an rui no im re lun a'
<RCua> hm? bạn điền password vào thì nó phải update chứ
<RCua> tất nhiên nó không thông báo là đúng pass, nhưng nó sẽ thực hiện công việc cần authenticate
<HelenaHelen> mih dien dug' pass
<HelenaHelen> rui no chi con hien 2 o^
<HelenaHelen> Cancel va Authenticate
<HelenaHelen> mih an vao Authenticate rui no' im re lun
<HelenaHelen> co hien hinh vog tron loading nhug k thay no update :(
<RCua> thế chắc cái máy chủ update chậm
<HelenaHelen> vay ban chon may chu nao nek
<RCua> có thể chỉnh sang máy chủ update khác
<RCua> thường Đài Loan/Hong Kong/Nhật Bản/Trung Quốc là nhanh
<HelenaHelen> uki
<HelenaHelen> de mih set lai may chu update
<HelenaHelen> chon server China
<HelenaHelen> no hien ra 1 list
<HelenaHelen> chon gi day bro ui
<RCua> chọn bừa cái nào đó
<RCua> chậm -> thử nước khác, cái khác
<HelenaHelen> uki
<HelenaHelen> ^^~
<HelenaHelen> halo :)
<HelenaHelen> co bro nao rah cho mih hoi xi nhen
<vubuntor341> cho e hoi
<HelenaHelen> oi troi
<HelenaHelen> 2 newbie gap nhau ^^~
<vubuntor341> co ai k
<RCua> hm?
<t8ax> !asl
<ubot2> Factoid 'asl' not found
<vubuntor341> ?
<t8ax> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor341> cho e hoi
<vubuntor341> la khi minh cai xong
<vubuntor341> ubuntu
<Nam_Son> !ask vubuntor341
<ubot2> Factoid 'ask vubuntor341' not found
<vubuntor341> may e la desktop k co ket noi mang
<Nam_Son> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor341> thi khi cai xong no yeu cau cap nhat may cai do thi phia lam sao
<t8ax> thì bạn cập nhật đi :)
<Nam_Son> .g không kết nối mạng được trong ubuntu
<bkphenny> Nam_Son: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=59&t=13099&view=previous
<vubuntor341> k co internet anh ah
<bksupybot> Title: log in vao pidgin khong duoc khi qua proxy - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<Nam_Son> :(trật đề tài:)
<t8ax> .g các gói update offline ubuntu
<bkphenny> t8ax: http://pmtdnm.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=48:caioffline&catid=27:traodoikinhnghiem&Itemid=77
<bksupybot> Title: Cài offline các gói phần mềm Ubuntu (at pmtdnm.org)
<t8ax> .g update offline ubuntu-vn
<bkphenny> t8ax: http://www.ubuntu-vn.org/node/235
<bksupybot> Title: Thông báo họp mặt Offline chào đón Ubuntu 9.04 | Ubuntu Việt Nam (at www.ubuntu-vn.org)
<t8ax> ặc
<Nam_Son> .g không kết nối internet được khi cài ubuntu
<bkphenny> Nam_Son: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=59&t=12521
<bksupybot> Title: Không kết nối mạng & xem Windows folder được khi dùng ubuntu - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<Nam_Son> t8ax: lạc đề hơn cả tôi
<t8ax> nhà bạn ấy ko có net, chứ ko fải ko kết nối đc internet :D
<vubuntor341> y em la nha e k co ket noi internet , vay co nhung van de gi xay ra ma no yeu cau cap nhat thong qua internet thi e co the lay usb ra ngoai quan net ma dow ve phan mem cap nhat k
<t8ax> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=101&t=1794
<bksupybot> Title: Cài đặt, update, upgrade khi bạn không có internet! - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<Nam_Son> =))
<t8ax> vào đó đọc :D
<Nam_Son> thôi biến
<_Tux_> t8ax: Adobe Creative Master Collection
<_Tux_> CS5
<_Tux_> sao to thế nhở
 * _Tux_ ôi bỏ mịa
<vubuntor341> khi cai ubuntu vao may thi no da co du cac phan mem can thiet cho may tinh chua nhu :nghe nhac , xem phim giai nen,word,excel ... hay chua hay phai con tai ve nua,va cac file tuong tu word va excel trong ubuntu co sai duoc trong window k co
<_Tux_> nhầm channel
<_Tux_> =))
<codai2810> vubuntor341: có khá nhiều và phải cài thêm 1 ít, cài rồi sẽ thấy ngay
<t8ax>  vubuntor341 tương tự như win, muốn xem film thì fải có codec, nghe nhạc onl fải có flash, OS nào cũng thế thôi :)
<vubuntor341> thank nhiu
<HelenaHelen> bro ui cho mih hoi xi
<HelenaHelen> mun coi video .mkv thi dug codec nao
<vubuntor341> cho hoi cai nua
<vubuntor341> file minh tao trong ubuntu tuong tu word trong window do, co dung duoc trong win k
<RCua> save as dạng .doc là được
<t8ax> HelenaHelen: cứ mở videos lên là nó tự tải codec cho mình thôi :)
<t8ax> HelenaHelen: ko thì vào software center gõ từ khóa "codec" và cài :)
<vubuntor341> thank
<vubuntor852> co ai ko cuu
<vubuntor852> sap teo roi hu hu
<t8ax> ?
<RCua> :-\
<vubuntor852> em vao web nay = kunbun tu
<vubuntor852> nhung khi em khoi dong trinh xem nhac
<vubuntor852> Amaroc ay
<vubuntor852> thi no co doi cac goi nhu flash, media,...
<vubuntor852> nhung khi em bam thi tai ve lai ko tai ve dc
<_Tux_> vubuntor852: như thế là sắp chết
<_Tux_> lol
<_Tux_> vubuntor852: đổi miror khác đê
<vubuntor852> a ma cai pass luc doi qyen cai dat ung dong la pass cua acc luc khoi dong ko nhi
<vubuntor852> la sao
<vubuntor852> em chang biet doi the nao
<_Tux_> RCua: help đê
<_Tux_> anyoneofus:
<_Tux_> codai2810:
<_Tux_> t8ax:
<vubuntor852> a
 * _Tux_ đi tập
<vubuntor852> lai down dc roi
<vubuntor852> hic
<vubuntor852> gio laij dc
<_Tux_> lol
<t8ax> ò ò
<vubuntor852> em cha hiu cai gi lun
<vubuntor852> *.*
<t8ax> vubuntor852: mới dùng U là thế đấy
<t8ax> dùng quen lại thấy dễ :)
<boy9000> co ai ko nhi
<boy9000> cho em nho ty a
<codai2810> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<boy9000> a
<boy9000> hic xin loi em quen mat
<boy9000> cho em hoi ty em co cai Wifi broadcom 802.11 a/b/g gio em mun cai driver thi lam sao a
<boy9000> tien the em hoi cau hinh em nhu the nay
<nobawk> cài broadcom-sta vào
<boy9000> CPU:	Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU T4400 @ 2.20GHz
<boy9000> GPU:	Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<nobawk> !find broadcom-sta
<boy9000> cau hinh em the nay co chay dc kubuntu ko
<ubot2> nobawk: Found: broadcom-sta-common, broadcom-sta-source
<nobawk> chạy thì chắc đc
<nobawk> nhưng có mượt hay ko thôi
<boy9000> hic
<boy9000> hoi giat
<boy9000> va hao pin khung khiep
<nobawk> uhm
<nobawk> nói chung là bạn muốn dùng tốt
<nobawk> thì phải tweak nó 1 chút
<boy9000> nhu the nao a
<nobawk> chứ ko phải đơn giản chỉ cài vào là nó tự chạy
<boy9000> gia su vs cau hinh the em co chay dc compiz ko a
<nobawk> ví dụ tắt dịch vụ ko cần thiết
<nobawk> boy9000: ram bao nhiêu?
<boy9000> 1G
<nobawk> đã nói rồi chắc là chạy đc
<nobawk> vấn đề là nhanh hay chậm mà thôi
<nobawk> nếu thích đẹp thì phải đầu tư máy cấu hình khủng
<nobawk> còn máy cấu hình thấp thì đẹp vừa vừa
<boy9000> tat cac dich vu o cho nao a
<nobawk> + đáp ứng đc nhu cầu của mình
<nobawk> thế thôi
<boy9000> hic
<boy9000> buon long
<nobawk> boy9000: cái đó bạn tự tìm hiểu đi
<boy9000> tam thoi tat bat cac sevice da
<nobawk> bật mấy cái tiết kiệm điện lúc dùng pin lên
<boy9000> a ma nghe nhac cu giat giat thi la sao a
<nobawk> hờ hờ
<nobawk> ko biết :3
<nobawk> boy9000: thôi 1G ram thì qua gnome đi
<boy9000> :((
<nobawk> hoặc lxde
<nobawk> cho nhẹ
<boy9000> oi
<boy9000> vinh biet kubunt
<boy9000> y
<boy9000> ma
<nobawk> mình thì
<nobawk> chả cần đẹp
<nobawk> quan trọng là tiện dùng
<nobawk> và nhanh :3
 * nobawk mặc dù máy cũng chả yếu lắm :3
<nobawk> cứ LXDE mà chơi :3
<nobawk> thêm mấy tool để tiết kiệm điện nữa
<nobawk> thế là ngon
<HelenaHelen> halo :)
<HelenaHelen> cho mih hoi xi dc k nek?
<RCua> ?
<HelenaHelen> ben Win7 mih dug utorrent
<HelenaHelen> vay ben ubuntu 10.109
<HelenaHelen> mih nen dug ct gi
<HelenaHelen> thay the cho utorrent
<RCua> nó có sẵn transmission đó?
<RCua> có sẵn đúng không nhỉ? không có thì vào ubuntu software center cài vào
<HelenaHelen> mih thay va da set goy
<HelenaHelen> so tren hdvn k tih' mih seed thui
<RCua> tính hết ấy mà
<HelenaHelen> so bi hit and run :">
<HelenaHelen> ok
<HelenaHelen> vay de mih test lai
<HelenaHelen> ^^~
<HelenaHelen> con chuog trih nay dug ra sao bro ui
<HelenaHelen> ktorrent-4.0.4.tar.bz2
<nobawk> vào terminal gõ
<nobawk> sudo apt-get install ktorrent
<HelenaHelen> ct do co tuog tu utorrent k nek?
<codai2810> HelenaHelen: làm ơn viết đúng chính tả tiếng việt, khó dịch quá
<HelenaHelen> chuong trinh ktorrent o tren do'
<RCua> tương tự là thế nào? :-\
<HelenaHelen> co seed co peer
<HelenaHelen> co tinh time seed
<RCua> tính time là việc của server chứ?
<HelenaHelen> ua nhug mih dug chuog trih ktorrent do'
<HelenaHelen> thi server co tinh minh nhu binh thuong k
<RCua> client nào chả giống nhau?
<RCua> nếu giả dụ không giống nhau thì client có thể cheat được -> cái hệ thống đó có vấn đề
<HelenaHelen> uki
<HelenaHelen> bay h minh da hieu
<HelenaHelen> thx bro nhiu nhen :)
<HelenaHelen> vi dug Win 7,minh dung utorrent
<HelenaHelen> rat ngai qua Ubuntu vi k biet co chuong trinh nao ho tro nhu vay khong
<HelenaHelen> nhug bay gio thi minh da biet
<HelenaHelen> hi ^^~
<RCua> (:|
<HelenaHelen> cai emotion nhu vay la sao >"<
<RCua> |:)
<HelenaHelen> ax ax ~.~"
<HelenaHelen> sao terminal install cai ktorrent nay h chua xog
<HelenaHelen> lau qua ~.~"
<RCua> tất nhiên
<RCua> cài cái đó nó mang cả đống thứ vào
<RCua> :-\
<HelenaHelen> ec
 * RCua thấy transmission dùng tốt rồi
<HelenaHelen> lo~ an install
<HelenaHelen> chut remove :D
<anyoneofus> HelenaHelen, C - c đi :D
<anyoneofus> cài rtorrent ý ;)
<HelenaHelen> C - c la gi dzi chai >"<
<anyoneofus> Ctrl - c
<HelenaHelen> goy sao nua~
<HelenaHelen> lenh remove la gi vay moi ng
<anyoneofus> sudo apt-get autoremove
<anyoneofus> sudo apt-get purge
<anyoneofus> sudo apt-get autoclean
<HelenaHelen> ok
<HelenaHelen> doi no install xog goy remove no' ;))
<anyoneofus> ôi, tại sao phải làm như thế? :-/
<HelenaHelen> ec
<HelenaHelen> co transmission goy
<HelenaHelen> dug ktorrent co loi gi k nek
<HelenaHelen> hay same same voi transmission
<anyoneofus> HelenaHelen, ktorrent trong KDE
<anyoneofus> ubuntu thì cứ transmission
<HelenaHelen> terminal dag install
<HelenaHelen> turn off no co bi sao k nhi~ :P
<vubuntor363> ai giúp e vấn đề này với
<vubuntor363> số là e đang kết nối 1 thiết bị khác vào Linux
<vubuntor363> nhưng Linux k hiện lên
<vubuntor363> thì phải làm sao để xem các thiết bị đang kết nối với Ubuntu???
<RCua> lsusb
<RCua> lspci
<HelenaHelen> a'
<HelenaHelen> Ubuntu is da best \m/
<voldemort248> hix, i'm kick by somebody :(
<voldemort248> lolz, ubunut isn'l best choice
<vubuntor363> còn cách nào nữa không
<vubuntor363> sao nó k hiện ra
<vubuntor363> =.=
<voldemort248> xem hardware profile  trong system ấy
 * voldemort248 buồn ngủ quá, sinh hoạt thiếu điều độ, chắc nghiện rồi :)
<HelenaHelen> sao dzi
<HelenaHelen> sao lai bun dzi
<HelenaHelen> :D
 * voldemort248 is away: feel so sleep, hungry, tired
<HelenaHelen> die^n vi Ubuntu :))
<RCua> (:|
<RCua> vubuntor363: bạn cắm thiết bị gì?
<voldemort248> di ăn cơm đây, bb :D :)
<HelenaHelen> hok co cam muh la ghien Ubuntu
<vubuntor536> minh moi cai samba sau khi dung lenh sudo service samba restart thi bao loi sudo service samba restart cai nay giai quyet sao day may huynh
<vubuntor536> minh moi cai samba sau khi dung lenh sudo service samba restart thi bao loi  samba: unrecognized service  cai nay giai quyet sao day may huynh
<vubuntor977> chao a chi
<vubuntor977> cho e hoi chut
<n2i> Chào anh chị thôi à? :))
<vubuntor977> the gi nua
<vubuntor977> ??
<vubuntor977> anh hay chi vay?
<n2i> "anh + chị" :-D
<t8ax> sợ quá  té luôn =))
<n2i> chắc thế
<GeekComp> lần đầu tiên gặp cái lỗi này
<GeekComp> anh em giúp hộ vs
<n2i> GeekComp: Ổ cứng thế nào rồi?
<GeekComp> chạy apt-get update thì The child process exited normally with status 100.
<n2i> Đổi tên nick đi rồi giúp! :-D
<GeekComp> èo
<GeekComp> sao phải đổi
<GeekComp> ko giúp hả??
<t8ax> sau 2ngày dùng FF 4.x giờ quyết định ếu dùng nữa :(
<GeekComp> dzậy ta tự mò
<GeekComp> n2i: Ổ cứng thía nào rồi là sao???
<GeekComp> có bị hư gì phần cứng đâu
<GeekComp> mía nó đi có 2 ngày mà update 200MB
<HelenaHelen> alo
<HelenaHelen> co bro nao o day k
<HelenaHelen> cho mih hoi xi'
<n2i> Khônh pro có được không?
<HelenaHelen> hi
<HelenaHelen> bro= brother
<HelenaHelen> chu k fai profesional :)
<n2i> hì, nhầm hàng
<HelenaHelen> hi
<_Tux_> HelenaHelen: chuyện giề
<HelenaHelen> mih co install game virus killer
<HelenaHelen> bi h mun remove
<HelenaHelen> vao ubuntu software center remove no'
<HelenaHelen> nhug moi lan no hien cai bag Authenticate
<HelenaHelen> rui doi 1 luc lau sau cai bag no tu dog tat
<HelenaHelen> nhug game van con` >"<
<HelenaHelen> mih mun hoi cah remove game do'
<_Tux_> HelenaHelen: nhìn xác nhận đê
<_Tux_> nó mới remove chớ
<HelenaHelen> xac nhan o dau vay?
<HelenaHelen> no hien cai bag de Authenticate
<HelenaHelen> an vao rui do* lun >"<
<_Tux_> HelenaHelen: máy ảo ?
<_Tux_> WMware ?
<HelenaHelen> mih k hiu~
<HelenaHelen> ban giai thix ro~ hon cho mih dc k nek
<_Tux_> HelenaHelen: thì nhấn vào chỗ đấy
<_Tux_> nhập pass ?
 * _Tux_ screenshot cho nhanh
<HelenaHelen> ok
<_Tux_> giải thích mất thời gian
<HelenaHelen> bi h sao gui file hih :)
<_Tux_> HelenaHelen: vào trung nào up ảnh lên
<HelenaHelen> mih co pm cho ban goy do'
<HelenaHelen> ban accept ih nek
<_Tux_> !up is <reply> Bạn có thể up ảnh lên http://imgur.com rồi gửi link về đây
<ubot2> I'll remember that, _Tux_
<bksupybot> Title: imgur: the simple image sharer (at imgur.com)
<_Tux_> HelenaHelen: mình xài irssi không nhận gưi file được
<HelenaHelen> http://imgur.com/iWKWq
<HelenaHelen> roi day
<bksupybot> Title: imgur: the simple image sharer (at imgur.com)
<_Tux_> HelenaHelen: nhấn nút Auth... kia
<HelenaHelen> an goy do'
<HelenaHelen> rui no' im re lun
<t8ax> tắt ibus, scim hay bộ gõ nào khác rồi ấn thử?
<HelenaHelen> mih co cai bo go nao au
<t8ax> ( thế thì cài vào rồi tắt )
<HelenaHelen> ax ax >"<
<t8ax> HelenaHelen: ấn vô Auth ko đc à?
<HelenaHelen> k dc nek
<HelenaHelen> cu an vao rui no' tro* ra
<vubuntor410> hello
<vubuntor410> co ai o day khong :((
<codai2810> hello
<vubuntor410> anh oi
<codai2810> Æ¡i
<vubuntor410> em moi su dung ubuntu lan dau
<codai2810> ừ
<vubuntor410> anh cho em hoi
<vubuntor410> luc em cai ay
<codai2810> ừ
<vubuntor410> khong biet chon cai gi
<vubuntor410> cai xong roi
<vubuntor410> khi danh 1 thi ra ă
<vubuntor410> 2 thi ra â
<vubuntor410> cai do la loi gi the :((
<n2i> nói thế thánh vật
<codai2810> mở terminal ra gõ
<vubuntor410> vang
<_Tux_> vubuntor410: lúc cài
<_Tux_> lại chọn bàn phím Tiếng Việt hử ?
<vubuntor410> chac la the
<codai2810> vubuntor410: setxkbmap us
<codai2810> _Tux_: lần đầu cài em cũng thế thì phải :-/
 * _Tux_ codai2810 hương dẫn bằng lệnh
 * _Tux_ núp
<codai2810> _Tux_: em nói có đúng ko :-/
<vubuntor410> "bubuntor410: setxkmap" ha anh
<_Tux_> codai2810: anh không biết :P
 * _Tux_ GUI
<codai2810> setxkbmap
<codai2810> _Tux_: em cũng ko biết :-/
 * n2i nhớ hôm trước codai2810 bảo không biết lệnh nào! :))
<vubuntor410> ÂÂ
<vubuntor410> day em danh hai chu a cong ma ra the day
<codai2810> us ở đằng sau nữa mà :-/
<n2i> vubuntor410:  bị nấc! :-d
<vubuntor410> cac anh xem la loi gi :((
<vubuntor410> hic
<_Tux_> vubuntor410: copy paste
<_Tux_> hết
<RCua> hm?
<_Tux_> System -> Administartor
<RCua> vào trong system -> preference -> keyboard
<RCua> vào cái tab thứ 2
<RCua> chỉnh bàn phím sang US
 * _Tux_ hoan hô RCua 
 * _Tux_ UT thoai
<vubuntor410> anh RCua oi
<vubuntor410> chi co moi tiengviet thoi :((
<vubuntor410> khong co us :((
<RCua> bấm add
<RCua> thêm us vào
<RCua> rồi remove cái tiếng Việt đi
<vubuntor410> :D
<vubuntor410> cam on may anh nhieu
<vubuntor410> em cai dc roi :D
<vubuntor410> Em chi tinh la cai ubuntu de hoc C++ thoi
<vubuntor410> khong ngo no phuc tap hon em tuong
<vubuntor410> em cam on may anh nhieu :D
<RCua> (:|
<vubuntor811> mọi người ơi cho mình hỏi trong terminal, gõ lệnh man xong, xem thông tin xong sao quay trở lại cái terminal cũ
<Nam_Son> vubuntor811: ctrl+C
<vubuntor811> đâu có dc đâu bạn @@
<Nam_Son> vubuntor811: lộn ctrl+Z
<RCua> q
<nobawk> vubuntor811: q
<codai2810> huhu
<zj3t3mju> codai2810: gì thế
 * _Tux_ xoa xoa codai2810 
<_Tux_> codai2810: cố lên
<_Tux_> sắp đi rồi
 * _Tux_ nhầm sắp thi rồi
<_Tux_> =))
 * codai2810 mai thi @@
<_Tux_> codai2810: học đi
<vubuntor811> có bạn nào xài eclipse ko mình hỏi tí
<codai2810> _Tux_: có 1 bạn vừa nói với em
<codai2810> (12:33:47 AM) Stmfko Tung: cảm ơn nha, ôn lý đến đâu rồi ?
<codai2810> (12:34:07 AM) Dao Hg: quên hết rồi
<codai2810> (12:36:17 AM) Stmfko Tung: "thế thì tốt, tốt lắm" _ trích trong câu nói của Trương Tam Phong khi truyền Kiếm pháp cho Vô Kị :D =))
<codai2810> _Tux_: :D
<_Tux_> vubuntor811: ?
<_Tux_> codai2810: :P
<codai2810> _Tux_: hi vọng là tốt thật
<vubuntor811> mmình cài JDK rồi, giờ bung nén eclipse mà sao chạy nó lại báo ko nhận dc jre :((
<_Tux_> vubuntor811: chẹp
<_Tux_> có hiện eclipse lên không
<vubuntor811> ko, ko nhận JRE sao hiện :(
<vubuntor044> oa oa con ai ko em hoi ty a
<vubuntor044> em cai http://www.vn-zoom.com/f316/linux-toan-tap-voi-101-hieu-ung-clip-dep-quyen-ru-560332-15.html#post4941750
<bksupybot> Title: Linux toàn tập với 101 hiệu ứng Clip.Đẹp quyến rũ - Trang 15 (at www.vn-zoom.com)
<vubuntor044> nhung sau khi restart no cua trng  xoa
<vubuntor044> chi thoat moi hien
<vubuntor044> ma con bi loi gi ma doi decktop lai ra 1 dong chuong trinh duoi tanh trang thai ay
<n2i> vubuntor044: Cài U lâu chưa?
<vubuntor044> her chieu gio em cai di cai la 4 lan roi
<vubuntor044> co tinh la lau ko a
<vubuntor044> :D
<n2i> nhiều, chứ không lâu
<n2i> sao cài đi cài lại lắm thế?
<n2i> thương cái máy
<vubuntor044> hi
<vubuntor044> hic
<vubuntor044> 2 ngay vua roi em cai win den 8 lan roi
<vubuntor044> chieu gio u dc them 4 lan
<n2i> hơ, có vẻ thích vọc nhỉ
<vubuntor044> chi dc ngu co 5h thoi
<n2i> ngủ như thế là vẫn còn nhiều! :-D
<vubuntor044> lo
<vubuntor044> 5/48
<vubuntor044> ....
<_Tux_> vubuntor044: cài lại làm giề
<_Tux_> vô ích bỏ mịa
<vubuntor044> hic no loi em
<vubuntor044> hu hu
<vubuntor044> win phai cai dc mai con di thi
<vubuntor044> con em lam cai win cho chuan roi tao ghost lun
<vubuntor044> xai lau dai ma
<vubuntor044> nhung ai giup em cang  xoa man hinh diai loi tr
<_Tux_> ờ
<_Tux_> thế vấn đề là gì
<vubuntor044> hu hu lai chem gia
<vubuntor044> thì là lloix cài http://www.vn-zoom.com/f316/linux-toan-tap-voi-101-hieu-ung-clip-dep-quyen-ru-560332-15.html#post4941750
<bksupybot> Title: Linux toàn tập với 101 hiệu ứng Clip.Đẹp quyến rũ - Trang 15 (at www.vn-zoom.com)
 * _Tux_ búng búng n2i 
<vubuntor044> sau khi cài thi no trang póc ra
<_Tux_> n2i: chuyện gì đấy
<_Tux_> dịch hộ
<n2i> đâu?
<_Tux_> Vn-Zôm là chỗ nều ta
<t8ax> chi nhánh của Liên Xô
<vubuntor044> em chả biết
<vubuntor044> ọc
<n2i> ốm rồi
<vubuntor044> hu hu
<vubuntor044> các anh lại chém gió nữa rồi
<n2i> làm đẹp ubuntu theo kiểu step by step ấy mà
<t8ax> coi bài ở đâu thì sang đấy post bài hỏi
<vubuntor044> em mún tự tử rồi đêy
<t8ax> ừh vậy chúc em ra đi thanh thản :)
<vubuntor044> hic tui no ko thấy lên nữa
<vubuntor044> hừ
<t8ax> ( mà cái bài post đó nhìn cái skin thấy mún ói )
<n2i> vubuntor044: Làm những gì, và máy như thế nào?
<vubuntor044> em mà đi là ko thản (về ta ám cả forum)
<_Tux_> thế túm lại là gì ?
<_Tux_> vấn đề liên quan đến giao diện
<_Tux_> ????
<vubuntor044> thì sau khi cài casi gói kía đó
<vubuntor044> desktop nó trang xoa
<_Tux_> vubuntor044: vui :P
<vubuntor044> chỉ luacs out mới hiẹn
<t8ax> ( nãy mới vào Win đc 30', thấy Ram 900mb, quạt quay như máy cưa, lại reset vào U ) :(
<_Tux_> t8ax: n2i sút pót đê
<n2i> t8ax:  đê
 * _Tux_ me chịu mấy cái khoản giao diện
<_Tux_> lằng bà nhoằng
<_Tux_> khó làm việc
<vubuntor044> đã thế lại còn bị gì mà nó load cả một đóng gì gì dươi thanh duwois cúng đó
 * n2i không xử vụ GUI nữa! :)) + không 10.10
<t8ax> vubuntor044: túm lại là làm những gì? là bị những gì?
<vubuntor044> truocs hết là mà trang tinh ấy
<vubuntor044> chat thấy cái thanh menu trên cùng đâu
<t8ax> làm gì để mất nó?
<vubuntor044> hau thôi luôn cái vụ trong suốt
<vubuntor044> em chán rồi
<vubuntor044> http://www.vn-zoom.com/f316/linux-toan-tap-voi-101-hieu-ung-clip-dep-quyen-ru-560332-15.html#post4941750
<bksupybot> Title: Linux toàn tập với 101 hiệu ứng Clip.Đẹp quyến rũ - Trang 15 (at www.vn-zoom.com)
<n2i> hơ hơ
<_Tux_> chán mấy bài viết kiểu này
<_Tux_> ...
<n2i> hay cho trong suốt quá, không thấy gì trên màn hình luôn! :))
<t8ax> http://lh3.ggpht.com/_rYdieyTPZvM/TPVV6zVyMFI/AAAAAAAAAGU/gNChjNnXpMg/19.png topic kìa đẹp = này ko ?
<n2i> nghỉ mấy bài viết kiểu đó đê
<t8ax> giờ reset gnome đê
<t8ax> xong rồi cài cái gì gỡ ra hết
<t8ax> -> xong :D
<n2i> vubuntor044: + nhờ t8ax support
<t8ax> http://lh4.ggpht.com/_AQU69uAQeaY/TOOYVGGcwKI/AAAAAAAABEI/dBLN6o4Q_Jw/s720/01.jpg <== ếu hiểu sao các bạn trẻ thấy đẹp :(
<vubuntor044> hì
<vubuntor044> ngăm chơi hôi
<vubuntor044> chứ làm việc nói thật thifem cũng ko quen
<t8ax> ngắm?
<vubuntor044> nhưng là ngăm thì ka ka
<t8ax> nhìn muốn ói kêu ngắm :(
<vubuntor044> Æ¡
<vubuntor044> hì
<vubuntor044> ọc
<vubuntor044> thế theo anh sao là đẹp
<t8ax> đừng nói Ubuntu
<t8ax> Win 7 vốn trong suốt
<vubuntor044> chỉ em coi nào
<vubuntor044> ờ
<t8ax> cũng chả ai thích trong 100% như cái kia
<vubuntor044> hic
<t8ax> với lại giờ là mùa quýt năm nào rồi mà còn nghĩ cái đó đẹp :(
<vubuntor044> anh có biết cách làm cho giao diện đẹp lên ko
<t8ax> Mac ko ra Mac, Win ếu ra Win
<vubuntor044> có link cho em thi tuyetj anh ạ
<t8ax> www.gnome-look.org
<t8ax> giờ mà còn giả Mac với cái hột close max min to bằng ngón tay cái thì..
<vubuntor044> ớ
<vubuntor044> nó chia GTK 1x và 2x là sao ạ
<t8ax> thì cứ coi đi :)
<t8ax> có Read Me
<n2i> không thử sao biết
<t8ax> Installtion
<t8ax> hướng dẫn
<vubuntor044> lỡ cài xong nó die nưa
<vubuntor044> mà em  hay nong rồi
<vubuntor044> em đạp lap anh chịu nhá
<n2i> }commanle
<t8ax> ối đệt
<t8ax> die = niềm tin à?
<t8ax> với lại
<t8ax> chú làm nó chết
<t8ax> thì ng` chữa nó là chú
<t8ax> sao fải xoắn
<n2i> sao mà chết được
<n2i> có phải win đâu mà lo
<n2i> có chăng què quặt tí
<RCua> gtk2
<n2i> chữa hồi lại lành
<vubuntor044> hc
<vubuntor044> em cài 4 lần rồi
<vubuntor044> ko bit dường nào mà sửa
<vubuntor044> cnf win á
<t8ax> reset gnome
<vubuntor044> chỉ cần hơi có hiện tượng lỗi là ghót lại ngay
<t8ax> là xong
<t8ax> ợ
<vubuntor044> chữa rồi thì cũng là tật
<t8ax> nhãm
<n2i> vubuntor044: Sai lầm
<t8ax> gõ 1 câu lệnh xong reset ( thật ra cũng chả cần reset )
<vubuntor044> resert ra ssao nhỉ
<n2i> }comale
<t8ax> .g reset gnome về mặc định ubuntu-vn
<bkphenny> t8ax: http://saylinux.wordpress.com/2008/04/13/reset-ubuntu-gnome-ve-cau-hinh-mac/
<n2i> }conmale
<n2i> !conmale
<ubot2> Factoid 'conmale' not found
<n2i> .gc conmale
<bkphenny> conmale: 3,950
<vubuntor044> hĩ
<vubuntor044> em đọc cái này mf chả hỉu gì
<vubuntor044> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Cristal+Applecore?content=133575
<bksupybot> Title: Cristal Applecore GNOME-Look.org (at gnome-look.org)
<t8ax>  Requiere: = yêu cầu
<n2i> lo nhìn hình chứ đọc zề
<t8ax>  Nautilus Elementary, Instalación:
<vubuntor044> ọc
<t8ax> hướng dẫn
<t8ax>  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:am-monkeyd/nautilus-elementary-ppa
<n2i> vubuntor044: thích trong trong thế à?
<vubuntor044> nhưng nó đòi cái gói đó là mình phải tự đi kiếm ah
<t8ax> add ppa của nautilus elementary
<vubuntor044> dạ
<t8ax> phần dưới
<t8ax> nó có hướng dẫn đấy
<t8ax> từ đoạn
<t8ax> sudo ..
<vubuntor044> trong trong thế keeys hợn copiz
<t8ax> là lệnh cài đặt
<t8ax> mơ đi cưng
<vubuntor044> chỉ cầ nhập hết là okie ah
<n2i> nó bảo một nhả này sudo add-apt-repository ppa:erik-b-andersen/rgba-gtk
<t8ax> muốn trong suốt ko dùng Compiz àh =))
<n2i> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<n2i> sudo apt-get install gnome-color-chooser gtk2-module-rgba
<n2i> sudo apt-get install murrine-themes
<n2i> cứ thế mà làm
<vubuntor044> ko cần churaanr bị gì cứ thế mà nỏ á
<n2i> uhm, compiz phát là cái gì cũng trong được
<vubuntor044> nhưng em dơn xong cai compiz mà chả bít trong chỗ nào
<t8ax> thì đấy
<t8ax> chưa học bò
<t8ax> đã lo học nhảy ( bỏ qua bước chạy )
<vubuntor044> hu hu
<t8ax> với lại
<t8ax> ko chịu đọc hướng dẫn
<n2i> nghi là học trèo rồi
<vubuntor044> lại chà đạp em rồi
<t8ax> làm đếu gì đc
<vubuntor044> em đọc rồi
<t8ax> đọc rồi
<t8ax> mà ko biết
<t8ax> ng` ta viết gì
<vubuntor044> nhưng trên mấy lệnh cóa ghi là cacf gói yêu cầu
<t8ax> cũng như ko đọc
<vubuntor044> em tưởng như ben win há há
<t8ax> ai ngồi ko dạy chú từng bước
<t8ax> tự chú mò
<vubuntor044> cứ chạy đi kiếm xong ms về làm
<t8ax> chờ ng` ta đút vào miệng à
<t8ax> thụ động thế
<vubuntor044> hic
 * n2i chém
<vubuntor044> anh ác lắm
<t8ax> chứ
<t8ax> anh như chú
<vubuntor044> ác như con ....
<vubuntor044> he he
<n2i> t8ax: Cho cái tài liệu cho người mới dùng đi
<t8ax> cũng mới dùng đc hơn 3 tuần
<t8ax> chứ hơn kém gì ếu đâu
<t8ax> ( cũng chả bao giờ đọc hướng dẫn đâu )
<vubuntor044> ớ
<vubuntor044> rồi
<t8ax> mỗi tội
<t8ax> đọc
<t8ax> fải hiểu ng` ta ghi gì
<vubuntor044> em đọc dc 10 dòng xong close luôn
<t8ax> ờ
<t8ax> cứ fấn đấu vậy đi
<vubuntor044> ha ha]
<t8ax> mốt cưới vợ
<n2i> nhớ phát huy
<vubuntor044> bb lại đi cài linux tiếp vậy
<t8ax> nhờ vợ đút cơm cho ăn
<t8ax> xi cho đái ;)
<vubuntor044> he he
<vubuntor044> phá đã ko thèm nghe anh nói
<vubuntor044> cứ phá
<vubuntor044> hư cài lại
<n2i> phá rồi hỏng
<t8ax> ò
<t8ax> hư cài lại :D
<t8ax> good men :)
<vubuntor044> hỏng thì ném
<vubuntor044> ok bb
<vubuntor044> reboot
<vubuntor039> hic
<vubuntor039> cao ai ko
<vubuntor039> ai hoi nay cho em cai link nhi
<vubuntor039> cho lai em di
<vubuntor039> cai xong roiaf
<t8ax> www.gnome-look.org
<vubuntor039> Buzz
<vubuntor039> thanh anh nha
<n2i> ốm với chú
<vubuntor039> he
<vubuntor039> pha nhiu sau nay quen ms de hoc
<vubuntor039> o ma cai nay chat font chu no de doc hon XP
<n2i> tất nhiên rồi
<n2i> mượt hơn xp hẳn
<t8ax> dùng quen U, sang W thấy font mỏng dét
<vubuntor719> phew
<vubuntor719> cai xong cai compiz roi ngu htoi
<vubuntor719> mai lam vay
<vubuntor719> he lu co ai ko nhi
<vubuntor719> len chem gio di cac anh oi
<t8ax> http://lh4.ggpht.com/_rYdieyTPZvM/TPvJe1pt-OI/AAAAAAAAAJ8/oB57cLVfhA4/28.png
<t8ax> xem đi chú em ;)
<vubuntor719> um cung dep
<vubuntor719> hic sem em nhin di nhin li mai ma cha thay cua minh dep nhi
<vubuntor719> chan nhu con gian dap bep
<t8ax> cái gì càng đơn giản càng đẹp :)
<t8ax> đừng cầu kỳ nó lên
<t8ax> đừng nhồi nhét 1 đống vô => bãi rác :D
<vubuntor719> her
<vubuntor719> o
<vubuntor719> hic
<vubuntor719> em cung mun nhung truoc heet la phai tam coi dc da
<vubuntor719> cai nay suong hon win o cho
<vubuntor719> (theo em nghe noi)
<vubuntor719> la thic chinh len troi xuong dat gi cung dc thi phai
<t8ax> ò
<t8ax> chính xác
<t8ax> là muốn nó tròn thì nó tròn, muốn nó vuông thì nó vuông
<t8ax> ko nhất thiết fải cưỡng ép như Uyn ;)
<vubuntor719> hic
<n2i> lại chú hả?
<vubuntor719> de long dc cai anh vao trong start menu cau win
<vubuntor719> em phai hank nat cai file explore cau no ra
<vubuntor719> be bet thi thoi sau chay nhu theng ngu ay
<t8ax> ối đệt
<vubuntor719> o la em dey
<t8ax> chèn ảnh vào Start Menu uyn mà ếu bík
<t8ax> thì nghiên cứu U chi :D
<vubuntor719> hic
<vubuntor719> anh thu chen trwn XP ko dung phan mem xem
<vubuntor719> lam = tau ko ay
<RCua> :-\
<vubuntor719> a ma quen mat
<vubuntor719> cai ubuntu co chuong trinh backup nao ko nhi
<vubuntor719> hay lai xai norton ghost
<t8ax> thôi đi đọc báo
<vubuntor719> ai
<vubuntor719> chan ong anh qua
<vubuntor719> cho do
<vubuntor719> ngay nao do no se dep ha ha
<RCua> :-\
<Nam_Son> vubuntor719: www.ctu.edu.vn/pmnm
<Nam_Son> vubuntor719: có hướng dẫn ghost trên U
<t8ax> ghost 8.10 :o
<Nam_Son> :-*tuong tu the thoi
<t8ax> đọc báo tiếp :D
<Nam_Son> t8ax: hay la lien xo cham my do
<t8ax> báo
<t8ax> đàng hoàng
<Nam_Son> t8ax: hehe hên xui=))
<t8ax>  còn quá sớm để nghiên kíu LX :D
<Nam_Son> :-/èo
<Nam_Son> thoi coi phim tiep :))
<n2i> Nam_Son: film từ liên xô về à? :-D
<RCua> hmm đại học Cần Thơ
<thieusoai> :]
<Nam_Son> t8ax: đang nghiên cứu liên xô hay gì mà chưa ngủ vậy
<t8ax> ngồi chém gió với mấy đứa bạn trong room yahoo
<Nam_Son> :P
<Nam_Son> giờ này mà còn ngồi chém gió mới ghê
<t8ax> ừh
<t8ax> có đứa ở Mỹ
<t8ax> onl giò này :D
<Nam_Son> hehe coi xong 2 bộ phim rồi buồn ngủ quá
<Nam_Son> t8ax: sướng dễ
<t8ax> sướng gì :D
<t8ax> lâu lâu ngồi chém gió
<Nam_Son> :-/giờ này mà chém gió mới ghê
<t8ax> Nam_Son: giờ này mà còn ngồi chém gió mới ghê
<Nam_Son> đúng là phần chém gió thì t8ax là vô :-D
<t8ax> 2 câu :))
<t8ax> cũng kha khá
<Nam_Son> đối
<Nam_Son> O:-)
<Nam_Son> thôi ngủ
<t8ax> ừhm ngủ ngon :)
<Nam_Son> bb
<Nam_Son> g9
<t8ax> gặp nhiều ác mộng :D
<vubuntor463> co ai k cho hoi 1 chut
#ubuntu-vn 2011-11-28
<vimojnguoi> !ibus
<ubot2> Bộ gõ đa ngôn ngữ Ibus http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<nhochitech> :s
<nhochitech> máy tôi thường bị treo khi dùng compiz!
<nhochitech> có cách nào khắc phục không nhỉ?
<vimojnguoi> card VGA là gì hả bác
<nhochitech> ATI
<nhochitech> mà khi load card đồ họa nó cho 2 tùy chọn!
<vimojnguoi> đã chọn thử lần lượt từng cái chưa ?
<nhochitech> 1 là:ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver (post-release updates)
<nhochitech> 2 là:ATI/AMD propritary FGLRX graphics driver
<nhochitech> cài cái 1 nó báo lỗi
<vimojnguoi> cái 2 trc sau mới là cái 1 thì phải
<nhochitech1> Thông số máy tôi là
<nhochitech1> dell inspiron 14r
<nhochitech1> hdd 320gb
<nhochitech1> ram 2gb
<nhochitech1> card ati 1gb
<vimojnguoi> ==! tiền có liên quan afk bác
<nhochitech1> ???
<vimojnguoi> àk nhầm :D
<vimojnguoi> nhầm kênh
<nhochitech1> bác có thể giúp tôi giải quyết vấn đề ko?
<vimojnguoi> sau khi đã cài hết driver và update đầy đủ thì máy của bác vẫn bị đứng khi chạy compiz !
<nhochitech1> okie!! mỗi khi thay đổi thiết lập là nó đơ luôn!
<vimojnguoi> vậy bác cung cấp bản linux đang dùng , thiết lập cơ bản là thiết lập gì bác liệt kê đc koo
<nhochitech1> ubuntu 11.10
<nhochitech1> các thiết lập compiz:
<nhochitech1> 1/compozite
<nhochitech1> 2.Gnome
<nhochitech1> 3.KDE
<nhochitech1> 4.OpenGL
<nobawk> wth
<nhochitech1> 5.Ehance Zoom desktop
<nhochitech1> 6.Zoom desktop
<nhochitech1> 7.Expo
<nhochitech1> 8.Deskto wall
<nhochitech1> 9.Ubuntu unity
<nhochitech1> 10. viewport swithcher
<vimojnguoi> hình như là còn nữa chứ không dừng lại ở đây
<GeekComp> vimojnguoi: ?
<vimojnguoi> em nói bác nhochitech1
<GeekComp> nhochitech1: test lại config vga
<GeekComp> mình đã từng cài 1 con lap như máy bạn rùi
<GeekComp> ko có prob nào cả
<nhochitech1> sr bị rớt mạng
<nhochitech1> bó tay rồi!!! tks các bác nhiều
<nobawk> :s
<nhochitech1> :P
<vubuntor156> hi Noc
<vubuntor947> hello all
<vubuntor947> mình đang có vấn đề, mọi người giúp mình với nhé
<vubuntor791> Các bạn có thể chỉ mình fix lỗi này không, sau khi update lên 12.04 nó lỗi tùm lum :(
<vubuntor791> http://paste.ubuntu.com/752522/
<n0bawk> 12.04 chưa release, bạn muốn dùng thì tự chữa thôi
<n2i> :)
<vubuntor791> :( có bít đâu nè thấy nó bảo update thế là chơi luôn :(( ai ngờ
<n0bawk> bạn nên chọn về stable release trong software source
<vubuntor791> chọn về stable release trong software source chỗ nào vậy bạn
<n2i> phần dưới cùng, thẻ thứ 3 của software source ấy thì phải
 * n2i mường tượng ra vậy :3
<vubuntor730> 12.04
<vubuntor730> ...
<vubuntor730> ghê nhỉ
<vubuntor730> tính làm tester à
<vubuntor791> có đâu, mới xài Linux mà. Tưởng update sẽ tốt ai ngờ thành tai họa :((
<n2i> vubuntor791: không sao bạn, chỉnh lại mấy thứ kia rồi update và upgrade lại.
<vubuntor791> chỉnh sao bạn, không rành giờ chỉnh sao có thể giúp mình không bạn
<vubuntor791> bạn ơi có thể hướng dẫn mình chỉnh lại không
<n2i> vubuntor791: bật software source lên, chuyển sang tab update ấy, có chỗ chọn phiên bản để 'update', có chọn mấy cái, bao gồm stable, và long time support, đại loại thế, bạn chọn lấy cái stable, hay đại loại thế
 * n2i có ký ức như thế :3
#ubuntu-vn 2011-11-29
<nguyenvantuanrs> cac ban oi cho hoi lam sao de tim xem 1 goi cai dat co trong ubuntu ko nhi?
<nguyenvantuanrs> vi du minh muon cai skype thi minh muon tim goi nao co ten la "*skype*" chang han
<nguyenvantuanrs> ?
<n0bawk`> vào software center
<n0bawk`> search
<nguyenvantuanrs> nobawk: y minh la cai bang apt-get install  .... ay
<n0bawk`> apt-cache search xxx
<n0bawk`> cũng giống nhau cả thôi mà
<nguyenvantuanrs> hi
<nguyenvantuanrs> tai do moi lan mo cai software center len la phai doi mot luc lau lau
<nguyenvantuanrs> nen muon tim luon tren terminal cho nhanh
<nguyenvantuanrs> :)
<nguyenvantuanrs> nhung mi`nh tuong skype cung co' ban? cho linux, sao mi`nh search lai chi ra plugin cua pidgin?
<n0bawk`> vì nó còn liên quan đến kho phần mềm
<n0bawk`> muốn dùng skype thì phải bật cái third party repository lên hay gì đó
<n0bawk`> nói chung là bật hết đóng repository lên, cập nhật cơ sở dữ liệu rồi dùng apt-cache search lại
<nguyenvantuanrs> vay vao dau de bat cai do vay?
<nguyenvantuanrs> :)
<n0bawk`> software source?
<n0bawk`> nói chung là dùng synaptic là ngon nhất
<n0bawk`> software center của ubuntu mình còn chưa sờ bao h :))
<nguyenvantuanrs> @@
<nguyenvantuanrs> nobawk: dc rui, thanks nhi`u hem ^^
<n0bawk`> ko có chi
<nguyenvantuanrs> nobawk: a` nhung ko hieu sao trong u11.10 khi bat nut Start len no' lai o ben duoi cac cua so minh dang mo nhi?
<n0bawk`> nút start nào?
<nguyenvantuanrs> thi` bat cai nut Windows ay :)
<n0bawk`> cửa sổ đang mở nó có cái dấu tam giác ở cái thanh bên tay trái thì phải
<n0bawk`> hmm
<n0bawk`> ko biết
 * n0bawk` chưa sờ vào u11.10 lần nào
<nguyenvantuanrs> !
<nguyenvantuanrs> o.0
<nguyenvantuanrs> ng ta de? nhu the thanh ra kho
<nguyenvantuanrs> du`ng
<nguyenvantuanrs> hay do ca'i cua? mi`nh bi. sao cu~ng nen :)
<n0bawk`> ko biết
 * n0bawk` chưa xài gnome 3 gì luôn
<nguyenvantuanrs> uhm
<nguyenva1tuanrs> .g ftp uploader in linux console
<nguyenva1tuanrs> .g
<^arky^> nguyenva1tuanrs, lftp
<^arky^> nguyenva1tuanrs, http://playingwithsid.blogspot.com/2008/01/website-file-uploads-with-lftp.html
<vubuntor151> co anh em nao dung joomla khong vay
<vubuntor151> cho em hoi
<C4NoC> chi?
<vubuntor151> up len host ma khong co htdocs vay bo no vao dau
<C4NoC> muốn bỏ đâu thì bỏ
<C4NoC> cho cái path đến đó
<vubuntor151> thuong co thu muc bo lung tung so khhong chay
<vubuntor285> cac ban oi minh dang su dung ubuntu 11.10 64 bit minh muon cai them font chu cua windows. minh da tai goi cai dat font-viet nam.deb nhung sao khong cai duoc mong cac ban giup minh voi cam on
<vubuntor872> mong cac anh chi giup  em cai dat font chu cua windows tren ubuntu 64 bit
<vubuntor872> ubuntu 11/10
<vubuntor359> Làm sao để chuyển lại thành ngôn ngữ Tiếng anh trong u11.10 vậy cảm ơn nhé
<n0bawk> vào chỗ ngôn ngữ hay gì đó
<n0bawk> rồi chọn lại tiếng anh
<vubuntor359> cảm ơn bạn nhé
<vubuntor179> cho em hoi sao Ubuntu em ket noi^' wifi rat te^.
<CoconutCrab> tùy driver và card wifi của bạn
<vubuntor179> o*~ nha` em co' AP,Ubuntu tim` ra dc AP nay`,nhung khi Connect thi` rat^' lau^,retry 4 5 lan^` moi' connect duoc.
<vubuntor179> Khi o*~ truong` thi` khong tim` ra duoc AP nao` ca~
<vubuntor179> mac du` tren Windows tim` ra duoc rat nhieu AP,va` connect rat^' on^~
<vubuntor179> co' cach' nay` de^~ min`h config driver khong?
<CoconutCrab> xem card là gì đã
<vubuntor179> Atheros
<CoconutCrab> thế thì không rõ, chưa sờ vào bao giờ
<CoconutCrab> xem cái madwifi xem
<vubuntor163> cho mình hỏi với
<vubuntor163> có ai ol k?
<vubuntor163> mình cài ubuntu trước rồi mới cài win7 sau, bi h toàn vào win 7 luôn, muốn vào ubuntu thì thế nào???
<vubuntor179> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling_GRUB2
<nguyenvantuanrs> cho mi`nh hoi phan mem nao trong ubuntu tuong ung voi Photoshop trong windows nhi?
<CoconutCrab> gimp
<nguyenvantuanrs> thanks
<Tux|Ubuntu> PS over wine =)
<nguyenvantuanrs> Tux|Ubuntu: PS chay dc trong wine a` ban?
<Tux|Ubuntu> nguyenvantuanrs: nghe nói là vậy
 * Tux|Ubuntu chưa dùng PS bao giờ
<nguyenvantuanrs> Tux|Ubuntu: uhm, de minh thu xem sao
<vimojnguoi> mọi người buổi sáng tốt lành :D
<vimojnguoi> hôlê em biến đây ! :D
#ubuntu-vn 2011-11-30
<nguyenvantuanrs> cho mi`nh hoi, sao tren trinh duyet minh vao dc 1 dia chi trong LAN, ma` khi ping thi ko thay gi nhi?
<n2i> :|
<C4NoC> firewall
<vubuntor808> hey
<vubuntor808> every body have there
<C4NoC> nope
<vubuntor301> hjx
<vubuntor301> co ai khong cho mình hỏi chut xiu'
<vubuntor301> :-s
<favadi> vubuntor301: bạn cứ hỏi
<favadi> không cần hỏi để được hỏi
<vubuntor301> hiện tại mình đang cài 1 mail server trên ubuntu để làm bài tập lớn
<vubuntor301> mình cài postfix và dovecot rồi
<favadi> ờ
<vubuntor301> gửi được mail trong mạng nội bộ (linux đó rồi), nhưng h mình muốn gửi mail ra ngoài mạng thì phải làm sao
<vubuntor301> bạn chỉ mình chut dc ko?
<vubuntor301> hjx
<vubuntor301> alo?
<favadi> ủa tưởng cứ config lại cái MX record là ngon luôn?
<vubuntor301> her
<vubuntor301> mình k bit cái MX record là gì ca?
<favadi> vậy thì http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MX_record
<vubuntor301> mình cũng tương là gửi dc trong mạng nội bọ rồi thì gửi ra mạng chỉ cần kết nôi mạng là gửi dc. hjx
<vubuntor301> mà ban ơi
<vubuntor301> cái DNS server đó mình cài vào là để nó xác định tên máy chủ để mình gửi mail đến cho 1 người nào đó ah
<vubuntor301> ?
<vubuntor288> hello cac dai ca oi cho em hoi ti'
<vubuntor288> em cai ubuntu 10.10 va xp song song ..
<vubuntor288> moi khi boot no' hien ra bang chon ubuntu  - dong dau tien ...va sau do' la xp
<vubuntor288> neu' khong chon no' se tu dong chon Ubuntu
<nobawk> uh thi` sao?
<vubuntor288> em muon edit lai cai' Boot order day thi de moi khi boot up
<vubuntor288> no' se cho dong dau tien la XP ....roi .moi den UBunbtu a a
<vubuntor288> xin cac dai ca chi? giao em voi ...
<C4NoC> nope
<C4NoC> chỉ cách vứt XP luôn thì dc
<vubuntor288> oai :O
<vubuntor288> o' em tuong co' cai' file boot.ini gi do' roi minh edit lai theo thu' tu ? hoac oa trung ubuntu co' file de edit chu' a :((
<vubuntor288> giup em voi cac bac oi ...
<vubuntor288> hu hu ...
<C4NoC> hem, cứ thế mà xài đi
<C4NoC> xài đi rồi tự hiểu
<vubuntor288> :O
<vubuntor288> em khong biet em vao day em nho' cac anh ma :(
<vubuntor288> giup em di nao ..cac anh oi ...
<vubuntor288> xai di roi tu hieu ?
<vubuntor288> =))
<vubuntor288> :D thanks anyway .
<vubuntor288> =; the' cung doi lam forum help ubuntu ??? la sao ? :| khong co' noi mot nguoi tra loi duoc cau hoi nay sao ?
<vubuntor305> em chao cac anh
<vubuntor305> cac anh lam on cho em hoi khi em muon su user cua minh len root
<vubuntor305> em dung lenh
<vubuntor305> su Nam root
<vubuntor305> no ra Password:   << bat nhap vao
<vubuntor305> em da nhap password cua user Nam
<nobawk> sudo -i
<vubuntor305> ma no van bao la Authentication falue
<nobawk> sẽ vào root
<C4NoC> su
<C4NoC> là đủ rồi
<nobawk> trong ubuntu mặc định disable account root
<vubuntor305> trong khi do khi  em cai dat em chi thay may hoi dat password cho user Nam mot lan duy nhat
<vubuntor305> anh nobawk oi
<vubuntor305> the' khi em muon lam viec voi superuser trong ubuntu thi fai lam sao a .
<nobawk> ờ
<nobawk> sudo -i
<nobawk> điền pass của Nam vào
<vubuntor305> vang a
<vubuntor305> em cam on anh  em se thu a .
<vubuntor305> anh nobawk oi cho em hoi them a .
<vubuntor305> em muon dowloand ban ubuntu moi 11.10  tren dien dan nay ve ...va ghi vao dia de? em cai ( bootable dvd ) thi em fai? chon luc' burn la dang gi ha anh
<nobawk> dùng windows thì chọn burn image to disk
<nobawk> ko phải burn data
<vubuntor305> vang em cam on anh nobawk a , nhung neu em dung Nero burning thi em se phai burn boot DVD khong a . hay chi burn image a ?
<vubuntor305> vang em cam on anh , em chao anh a .
<vubuntor860> cho mình hỏi: bản ubuntu nào là đẹp nhất
<vubuntor860> >.<
<vubuntor860> ?
<vubuntor860> sao chưa ai trả lời hết =.="
<vubuntor860> mấy bửa nhanh lắm mà
<vubuntor294> em muốn cài file "install.sh"nhưng click đôi vào thì nó hiện ra với của sổ gedit? Lam sao để chuyển sang chế độ cài đặt bình thường đây ạ?
<n2i> :|
<n2i> vào terminal và chạy file đó
 * n2i trong nautilus không có tùy chọn run in terminal thì phải.
<vubuntor294> em luu file đó ở đường dẫn này và em chạy lệnh như thế này: sudo apt-get install /home/Bao/The-10.10/install.sh" thì báo lỗi là ko có gói :" /home/Bao/The-10.10"
<vubuntor294> gio lam sao a
<n2i> :3
<n2i> !bg | vubuntor294 bạn tạm đọc cái này trước, hoặc wiki trước, hoặc forum trước
<ubot2> vubuntor294 bạn tạm đọc cái này trước, hoặc wiki trước, hoặc forum trước: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<n2i> vubuntor294: cd đến thư mục chứa cái file đó, kiểm tra xem nó có quyền thự thi không? nếu có thì ./install.sh còn không thì chmod cho nó rồi chạy
<lanmc> bac nao ranh regex to' hoi ty'
<nobawk> hỏi chi?
<lanmc> mình đang muốn liệt kê tên file có n ký tự
<nobawk> sao nghe giống bài tập về nhà vậy :3
<lanmc> đúng rồi,mò mãi không ra
<nobawk> ls rồi grep hả?
<lanmc> đúng rồi
<nobawk> lanmc: http://unixhelp.ed.ac.uk/CGI/man-cgi?grep
<nobawk> lanmc: kéo xuống phần regular expression
<nobawk> nó ghi rõ rồi đó
<nobawk> A regular expression may be followed by one of several repetition oper-
<nobawk>        ators:
<nobawk>        ?      The preceding item is optional and matched at most once.
<nobawk>        *      The preceding item will be matched zero or more times.
<nobawk>        +      The preceding item will be matched one or more times.
<nobawk>        {n}    The preceding item is matched exactly n times.
<nobawk>        {n,}   The preceding item is matched n or more times.
<nobawk>        {n,m}  The preceding item is matched at least n	times,	but  not  more
<nobawk> 	      than m times.
<nobawk>  
<lanmc> ok để mình xem
<lanmc> vẫn không xong:(
<nobawk> lanmc: dùng egrep thay cho grep thử xem
<nobawk> :))
<nobawk> đây gọi là miếng anh đến miệng rồi mà còn rơi xuống đất :P
<lanmc> egrep ".{n}"
<lanmc> ko xong
<nobawk> :3
<nobawk> n = cái gì?
<lanmc> n= so ky tu
<nobawk> .{n} thì tất nhiên ko ra ái gì :3
<lanmc> @@
<lanmc> thế cú pháp như thế nào là đúng đây bạn?
<nobawk> .{4} thì nó sẽ match tất cả cái nào có nhiều hơn hoặc = 4 ký tự (ký tự ở đây ko chỉ gồm abcxyz)
<nobawk> lanmc: miến ăn ở trên kia đến mồm rồi còn dùng thế nào thì là việc của bạn thôi :D
<lanmc> :(
#ubuntu-vn 2011-12-01
<vubuntor297> xin chào,có ai đang online ko vậy
<vubuntor297> cúc cu
<vubuntor175> có ai biết dùng tmux ko?
<vubuntor175> hướng dẫn mình với
<vubuntor175> ko biết dùng cái nó như thế nào cả?
<vubuntor175> alo
<vubuntor175> cả nhà ngủ hết rùi ah?
<C4NoC> man tmux
<n2i> .g tmux tutorial
<vubuntor175> mình ko biết ấn phím nó như thé nào cả
<favadi`> vubuntor175: ấn phím gì cơ?
<vubuntor175> Ctrl-b c Create new window
<vubuntor175> ko hiểu làm làm ntn?
<n2i> vubuntor175: man tmux, như C4NoC đã nói!
<favadi`> Đè Ctrl + b xong nhả ra nhấn c
<n2i> bấm ctrl  + b và sau đó vài % giây nhấn c
<n2i> ví dụ thế.
<vubuntor175> oài
<vubuntor175> ko hieru dc
<vubuntor175> làm cả trưa mà ko biết nó dùng ntn
<n2i> :P
<vubuntor175> ko có bác nào cùng tmux hay screen ah?
 * n2i nhan nhản :|
<vubuntor175> biết hỏi ai bg ?
<vubuntor175> hix
<n2i> ủa, ở trên bày rồi mà!
<n2i> vote kb!
<vubuntor175> ko dc
<n2i> vubuntor175: kiếm google chưa?
<vubuntor175> kiems rùi
<n2i> vubuntor175: ví du http://blog.hawkhost.com/2010/07/02/tmux-%E2%80%93-the-terminal-multiplexer-part-2/
<vubuntor175> cũng chỉ tháy nó TT chứ ko biêt là nó làm ntn
<n2i> hỏi cái khác đi, nếu không sẽ không ai trả lời cho đâu
 * n2i vubuntor175 không có nhu cầu xài tmux vs screen :|
<n0bawk> khỏi dùng tmux làm chi cho phức tạp
<vubuntor175> hic
<favadi`> chả hiểu bạn trên hỏi tmux có đọc được câu trả lời không nhỉ
<favadi`> chỉ thấy kêu không được với biết hỏi ai bây giờ
<vubuntor576> Fotmat HDH UBUTU ?
<vubuntor576> I want Fomat UBUTU
<vubuntor576> HELP ME
<n2i> Cứ tự nhiên!
<n0bawk> cat / dev/urandom > /dev/ sda
<n0bawk> thế  là xong khỏi phải format
<n2i> n0bawk: thay urandom bằng null được không anh? :3
<n0bawk> n2i: dc
<vubuntor554> xin chào
<vubuntor554> mình có thể hỏi về CentOS đc ko ạ ?
<Tux|Ubuntu> được
 * Tux|Ubuntu chuẩn bị sẵn của sổ google ;)
<vubuntor554> mình cài 1 proftpd trên CentOS để dùng trong Webmin
<vubuntor554> sau đó mình vào webmin cài plugin proftpd cho webmin
<vubuntor554> bị lỗi như thế này
<vubuntor554> The ProFTPD server /usr/sbin/proftpd could not be found on your system. Maybe it is not installed, or your module configuration is incorrect.  The ProFTPd package can be automatically installed by Webmin. Click here to have it downloaded and installed using YUM.
<Tux|Ubuntu> :)
<Tux|Ubuntu> vào chỗ config của modules này
<Tux|Ubuntu> điều chỉnh cho đúng đường dẫn cùa proftpd
<vubuntor633> cac anh giup em voi a
<vubuntor633> em dung ubuntu 11.10 64bit
<vubuntor633> sau do em nghich cai app-proz va app-fast
<vubuntor554> vì trên shell mình run được
<vubuntor633> bay gio ubuntu software center bi loi
<vubuntor633> ko the dung duoc
<vubuntor633> co cach nao de sua lai ko a
<vubuntor633> em moi dung nen cung chua biet duoc a
<vubuntor633> mong cac anh giup em voi
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor554: run được gì ?
<vubuntor633> no cu bao phai repair cai gi ay a
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor633: gỡ mấy cái app-proz và app-fast đi
<vubuntor633> nhung no chi dow duoc nua chung thi lai hong
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor633: vậy thì có lẽ không phải lỗi do app-proz
<vubuntor633> truoc day thi em van dung cai USC binh thuong
<vubuntor633> sau khi cai xong cai day thi no bi loi ah
<vubuntor633> voi ca em muon remove 2 cai app-proz voi app-fast thi phai lam the nao a
<Tux|Ubuntu> ...
<Tux|Ubuntu> ai giúp đi
 * Tux|Ubuntu bò đi
<GeekComp> sudo apt-get purge apt-proz apt-fast
 * GeekComp ngoáy ngoáy Tux|Ubuntu
 * Tux|Ubuntu phun vào GeekComp
<GeekComp> :-D
<vubuntor851> xin giúp mình với
<GeekComp> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor851> sau khi mình update  U11.10 thì k vô đc mạng
<vubuntor851> mình dùng dcom 3g của viettel
<GeekComp> install lại dcom
<n2i> vubuntor851: ban da thu nhung cach nao roi?
<n2i> ban kiem tra co ttyUSB trong /dev khong?
 * GeekComp chọc chọc n2i
<vubuntor851> mình không có mạng cáp, chỉ có dcom thôi
<n2i> ban thu su dung wvdial chua
<n2i> vubuntor851: /me too!
<Cooool> vubuntor851: có cần gì đâu nhở
<n2i> :'(
<Cooool> cắm là chạy mờ
<Cooool> từ 11.04 đến h
<vubuntor851> mình biết là thế
<GeekComp> toàn những thím xài sang
<GeekComp> :-s
<vubuntor851> nhưng vấn đề là sau khi update thì k vô đc nữa
 * GeekComp cài rùi để đó :-ss
<vubuntor851> hic
<vubuntor851> đầu tiên chỉ cần vô cái cột sóng thiết đặt 1 số thứ là vô đc
<n2i> GeekComp: tuong xai 3G suong lam phong
<vubuntor851> nhưng update xong là khởi động lại là diss mạng
<GeekComp> n2i: mà sao ko dùng wire?
<vubuntor851> mặc dù trên win thì vẫn vô bt
<vubuntor851> mình mới chuyển sang dùng u nên k biết rõ lắm
<n2i> GeekComp: co wire thi da xai roi
<GeekComp> ;))
<vubuntor851> kiếm tra mạng thì báo là bị ngắt
<n2i> Cooool: support vubuntor851 kia! :)
<vubuntor851> mà  không thể bật lên đc
<Cooool> chịu
<vubuntor851> đã thử bật và tắt chức năng trên máy bay rồi, vẫn k đc
 * Cooool Windows fan
<vubuntor851> nếu là win thì chắc là k cần nhờ đến các bạn, nhưng u thì chưa biết gì cả
<n2i> vubuntor851: ban dung chuong trinh co trong usb de ket noi af?
 * n2i chuong trinh do chi de ngam thoi
<vubuntor851> k
<vubuntor851> mình thử cài cái đó, nhưng k đc
<vubuntor851> nên đã làm theo hd trên diễn đàn
<n2i> vubuntor851: ket noi bang network connection roi chu?
<vubuntor851> chỉ cần chỉnh trên cột sóng là vào đc, k cần cài mà
<n2i> neu khong, ban thu wvdial xe
<n2i> *xem
<n2i> uhm
<vubuntor851> ặc, mình k biết mấy cái đó
<vubuntor851> mình là tay siêu mơ mà
<vubuntor851> mới chuyển sang u đc ....2 ngày
<vubuntor851> liệu có phải cài lại u k??
<n2i> ko
<n2i> USB cua cau loai nao?
<vubuntor851> tên hãng là ensoho 7.2m
<vubuntor851> dùng 3 mạng
<vubuntor851> nick của mình là tranduymanh2002 hoặc mail  tranduymanh2002@gmail.com
<vubuntor851> nếu bạn nào có giải pháp giúp mình, xin pm mình hoặc send thư cho mình nhé
<vubuntor851> cám ơn các bạn
<vubuntor851> chúc các bạn một buổi tối tốt lành
<vubuntor851> pp
 * n2i kalinka lac duong :3
<CoconutCrab> !ping
<ubot2> Factoid 'ping' not found
#ubuntu-vn 2011-12-02
<vubuntor263> hi
<vubuntor263> có bác nào ở đây ko ạ
<vubuntor370> cho em hoi ti a
<favadi> em cứ hỏi
<vubuntor370> tai sao sau khi cai dat bang cd ununtu 11.04 chat chuong trinh roi thi sau do no lai tro lai he dieu hanh window xp cu vay
<favadi> "chat chuong trinh" là gì cơ?
<vubuntor370> chay chuong trinh ubuntu
<favadi> vậy là cài thẳng vào ổ cứng
<favadi> hay là cài bằng wubi?
<vubuntor370> wubi a
<favadi> vậy thì mình cũng chịu
<favadi> cài vào ổ cứng đi :|
 * favadi từ bé đến giờ chưa xài wubi
<vubuntor370> vay cai lam sao a
<vubuntor370> khi cho cd vao tien hanh cai dat roi sau do em chon reboot now
<favadi> có cd rồi thì cứ nhét vào chọn boot từ cd rồi cài thôi
<vubuntor370> no khoi dong lai thi cung lai tro ve window
<favadi> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/C%C3%A0i_%C4%91%E1%BA%B7t_t%E1%BB%AB_live_CD
<favadi> bạn xem kỹ xem có sai chỗ nào không?
<vubuntor370> nhung khi cho o dia vao thi no khong hien len giao dien do a
<favadi> ủa bạn tải bản live cd hay bản alternate mà không có giao diện đồ họa?
<vubuntor370> um toi sd mot cd de cai chuong trinh ubuntu vao o C
<vubuntor370> vay co the chay ubuntu tu o C duoc hok a
<favadi> không
<favadi> bạn phải tạo ít nhất một phân vùng để cài ubuntu
<vubuntor370> tao lam sao a
<favadi> đọc hướng dẫn ở trên
<truong_an> bạn có thể cài ubuntu bằng wubi
<truong_an> nhưng cài bằng wubi không được khuyến khích vì dễ lỗi, Nếu bạn chạy live cd ổn cả thì cài wubi cũng được
<vubuntor370> vay bay gio toi khong sd o dia ma download truc tiep duoc khong a
<truong_an> được
<vubuntor370> vang cam on a
<vubuntor778> Minh muon cai ubuntu 11.10 xin cac ban cho minh xin file setup day du va duong link de minh dowload ve,thank
<n0bawk> hmm
<vubuntor778> ?
<vubuntor778> cac ban hieu y cua minh chu?
<n0bawk> http://virror.hanoilug.org/ubuntu/cd/
<n0bawk> !bg | vubuntor778
<ubot2> vubuntor778: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<vubuntor778> nhieu thu qua minh co the dowload cai nao ban
<n0bawk> http://virror.hanoilug.org/ubuntu/cd/ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso
<vubuntor778> minh dang o ngoai internet
<vubuntor778> ve nha k co mang minh cai duoc k?
<n0bawk> cài được
<n0bawk> nhưng mà hơi khổ
<vubuntor778> tai sao vay ban?
<vubuntor778> mong ban jup minh
<vubuntor778> luc truoc minh co cai unbuntu11.04
<vubuntor778> nhung bi loi hoai
<n0bawk> vì ko có mạng thì cài phần mềm khổ vậy thôi
<n0bawk> hoặc bạn down dvd
<n0bawk> sẽ có nhiều thứ hơn để mang về nhà
<n0bawk> (nếu usb đủ lớn)
<vubuntor778> cai link co day du du lieu k?
<vubuntor778> minh se dung usb
<n0bawk> cái link vừa rồi
<n0bawk> thì bạn chỉ cài xong
<n0bawk> dùng được mấy cái cơ bản như đọc tài liệu thôi
<n0bawk> muốn nghe nhạc mp3, xem phim nhiều định dạng
<n0bawk> thì phải cài thêm phần mềm khác nữa
<vubuntor778> minh dang lam de tai tot nghiep dai hoc
<vubuntor778> mong ban jup do tan tinh
<vubuntor778> cam on nhieu lam
<vubuntor778> he dieu hanh nay lam minh nhuc oc lam rui
<vubuntor778> minh chi hoc duoc chac duoc 1%cua no
<n0bawk> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/11.10/release/ubuntu-11.10-dvd-i386.iso
<n0bawk> thử cái này
<n0bawk> ko rõ là có đầy đủ ko
<vubuntor778> cai link tren thi sao?
<vubuntor778> minh nen dung cai nao day ban
<vubuntor778> tren hay duoi
<vubuntor778> duoi hinh nhu nhe hon thi phai
<n0bawk> cái dưới có nhiều thứ hơn
<n0bawk> anyway, có mạng thì ngon hơn
<vubuntor778> k biet ve nha k co mang cai duoc k nua
<vubuntor778> so qua
<vubuntor778> minh lan truoc mua dia ve cai luc do co mang nen cai rat de
<n0bawk> uh
<vubuntor778> ban co use Unbuntu k?
<vubuntor778> ban cai bang j the?
<vubuntor778> minh tinh cai no //   voi w­inXP
<n0bawk> có mạng nên thoải mái lắp
<n0bawk> đọc beginner guide
<n0bawk> !Bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<vubuntor778> k xu qua
<vubuntor778> dag dowload duoc 24% rui
<vubuntor778> de minh ra dien dang mong cac ban khac jup minh
<vubuntor778> cam on ban nhieu
<vubuntor943> lần đầu vào cho hỏi đây là chỗ để nêu thắc mắc trực tiếp phải không anh em
<vubuntor658> anh chị gì ơi
<vubuntor658> cho em hỏi chút đc không
<nh0kk0nkut3> cứ tự nhiên:d
<kid___> !ask
<vubuntor658> em có máy ibm t40 cài ubuntu 10.04 nhưng không có wifi anh chị giúp em với
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor658> giờ làm thế nào bắt đc ừii
<kid___> thinkpad t40?
<vubuntor658> ok
<nh0kk0nkut3> vào system setting cài driver còn thiếu
<vubuntor658> có ai biết help tui với
<vubuntor658> nhưng lấy driver ở đâu
<nh0kk0nkut3> cài driver cho card wireless chưa bạn?
<vubuntor658> không biết
<vubuntor658> thấy nó có dấu chắm than đỏ
<nh0kk0nkut3> haizz
<nh0kk0nkut3> vào system setting
<vubuntor658> không thấy nó dò tìm mạng như win 7
<nh0kk0nkut3> có driver chưa mà dò tìm mạng?
<vubuntor658> mình dùng tiếng việt thì vào đâu chỉ mình với
<nh0kk0nkut3> lên mạng google, gói driver wireless của máy bạn
<nh0kk0nkut3> về cài ok
<vubuntor658> nó không có mình tìm từ sáng rùi
<vubuntor658> bạn nào có cho mình link đi
<nh0kk0nkut3> thử chỗ kết nối mạng và xem có thể enable wireless không?
<nh0kk0nkut3> nếu được thì ok rồi
<vubuntor658> không đc bạn ah
<vubuntor658> nó ẩn không kick đc vào
<vubuntor658> help me
<nh0kk0nkut3> thế thì thiếu driver rối
<vubuntor658> mình cũng nghĩ thế
<vubuntor658> cái ubutu này đúng là tù mù quá không biết cả cài driver nữa
<nh0kk0nkut3> bạn search cái additional drivers  để ubuntu tự tìm driver xem được không?
<vubuntor658> của  mình là tiếng việt thì vào đâu bạn ơi
<vubuntor658> ủa không ai help đc mình ah
<kid___> tiếng Việt à
<kid___> search thử từ phần cứng xem
<vubuntor658> phần cứng để làm gì hả bạn
 * kid___ chẳng biết từ additional drivers nghĩa tiếng Việt là gì
<kid___> search thử từ đó xem nó có ra không?
<vubuntor658> uh để mình thử xem
<nh0kk0nkut3> haizz ubuntu mà dung tiếng việt thế là gõ lệnh
<nh0kk0nkut3> cd /ảnh ????
<nh0kk0nkut3> cd /cặp mới?
<nh0kk0nkut3> hài quá
<vubuntor658> chuyển lại tiếng anh đc mà
<vubuntor658> haizzzzzzzzzz pó tay
<vubuntor852> cho mình hỏi cái này với
<nh0kk0nkut3> ok
<vubuntor852> làm sao lập trình đuợc chương trình làm trong suốt một chuơng trình khác trong ubuntu nhỉ ?
<n2i> :3
 * n2i nghĩa đen hay nghĩa trắng đây :|
<nh0kk0nkut3> ???
<afterlastangel> haiz
<afterlastangel> nhậu về mới biết là bên vnluser nhiều trò vui quá :((
<vubuntor852> Co ai biet ve api trong ubuntu khong nhi?
#ubuntu-vn 2011-12-03
<vubuntor142> choa cac ban
<vubuntor142> cho minh hoi
<vubuntor142> muon go dau tieng viet khi chat tren he dieu hanh ubutu thi lam sao?
<jin9x> có ai xài modem wifi tenda W311R cho hỏi phát nhỉ :D
<jin9x> firmware 3.3.4, có cách nào disconnect vài ip ra khỏi mạng được ko
<vubuntor142> co ban nao biet ko?
<Stanley00> !ibus-unikey
<ubot2> Ibus-unikey là phần mở rộng cho ibus để gõ tiếng việt một cách linh hoạt. Chi tiết về cài đặt và cấu hình cho ibus(-unikey) xem tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<vubuntor142> cam on bn nha
<vubuntor259> các bạn cho mình hỏi vấn đề khi in ra nó bị thiếu đường viền
<vubuntor259> trong excel khi minh in ra dòng cuối thiếu dường viền
<vubuntor259> sao ko thay ai trả lời vậy ta?
<jin9x> quăng file excel đó qua máy khác in thử xem
<vubuntor259> minh dang trien khai cho cong ty
<vubuntor259> cai tren nhieu may mà máy nào in cũng bị hết
<vubuntor259> sao kỳ zậy ta?
<kid__> excel
<kid__> ms office?
<vubuntor259> dung rui
<kid__> thế vào đây làm chi?
<vubuntor259> phai chỉnh như thế nào hả bạn?
<vubuntor259> ko biết mới vào hỏi chứ!
<kid__> vẫn chày cối được
<n2i> !ping
<ubot2> Factoid 'ping' not found
<vubuntor602> cho mình hỏi trong này có ai có kinh nghiệm về TextArea java không nhỉ ?
<TuxVerySAD> hỏi khó đấy nhơ
<TuxVerySAD> vubuntor602: thế cái TextArea có gì mà cần kinh nghiệm
<vubuntor602> vốn là thế này
<vubuntor602> mình lập trình ra được một cái textarea rồi
<vubuntor602> nhưng gõ tiếng việt không đuợc
<vubuntor602> gõ = ibus
<vubuntor602> không hiểu nên thêm property gì cho nó để gõ đuợc tiếng việt
<TuxVerySAD> Desktop hay là Java Web
<vubuntor602> desktop
<TuxVerySAD> Swing hay gì ?
<vubuntor602> swing
<TuxVerySAD> Các ứng dụng khác gõ được không
<TuxVerySAD> mình cũng có làm cái app swing nhưng gõ bình thường
<vubuntor602> bạn gõ bằng gì ?
<vubuntor602> send thử mình coi
<TuxVerySAD> ibus-unikey
 * TuxVerySAD ngại bật Netbean
<vubuntor602> bạn dùng netbean hả
<vubuntor602> mình dùng eclipse
<vubuntor602> hay là do eclipse
<TuxVerySAD> vubuntor602: không biết
<vubuntor602> bạn không thiết lập thêm thuộc tính gì cả à
<CoconutCrab> .g java swing ibus
<CoconutCrab> ah bot died
<vubuntor602> có mã gì đặc biệt không
<vubuntor602> .g java swing ibus là google hả ?
<CoconutCrab> yup
<vubuntor602> swing ibus không có thấy
<vubuntor074> Mọi người cho mình hỏi chút.
<vubuntor074> Lâu mình không dùng sang ubuntu (khoảng 3th), giờ vào lại thì conkyforcast không dùng được
<vubuntor074> mình test lại đường link trên trình duyệt thì bị lỗi không truy suất dữ liệu được
<CoconutCrab> chắc nó đổi link
<vubuntor074> mình đã search trên GG nhưng chưa được
<vubuntor074> ai giúp mình đc ko?
 * CoconutCrab chưa sờ conky bao giờ
 * n2i nghĩ ở đây chắc ít người đú conky lắm :3
<vubuntor074> Trước mình dùng theo cấu trúc này:     http://xoap.weather.com/weather/local/VMXX****?cc=*&dayf=10&link=xoap&prod=xoap&par=****&key=****&unit=m
<vubuntor074> Vừa ghé vào mấy bài trong forum minh thì cũng thấy hiện tượng tương tự. Hiểu nôm na được lỗi do đâu nhưng không sửa được. Nếu ai sửa được rồi thì giúp mình với.
<n2i> lên hỏi forcast thử xem :3
<vubuntor074> Có ai có cách dùng khác (không dùng dữ liệu của trang này chẳng hạn) cho conky không? Hiện thông tin thời tiết ấy.
<CoconutCrab> lên đọc trang đấy xem nó có sửa gì không
#ubuntu-vn 2011-12-04
<vubuntor861> ai cho mình hỏi cách setup ftp server đc không ạ
<n2i> đọc docs
<Stanley00> vubuntor861: /me nhớ không lầm là mới có 1 bài hướng dẫn trên 4rum mấy hôm nay
<vubuntor861> mình tìm nhưng không thấy
<vubuntor861> :(
<Stanley00> .g ftp server site:ubuntu-vn.org
<vubuntor861> ai có link  gửi mình với
<Stanley00> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=78&t=15630
<vubuntor861> ok thanks bạn nhé
<n2i> Lười tìm.
<vimojnguoi> mọi người ơi ! diễn đàn bị lỗi topic kìa !
<vimojnguoi>  http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=101&t=15507&view=unread&sid=02fb7cc7c6b1b1d5d0101d2491108dfd#unread
<vimojnguoi> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=97&t=13500&view=unread#unread
<vimojnguoi> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=10938&view=unread#unread
 * kid__ dòm dòm nobawk
<kid__> afterlastangel:
<afterlastangel> sao
<afterlastangel> ???
<kid__> ^^
<kid__> có người report kìa
<jin9x> ai giúp mình cái ibus unikey phát
<kid__> !ibus-unikey
<ubot2> Ibus-unikey là phần mở rộng cho ibus để gõ tiếng việt một cách linh hoạt. Chi tiết về cài đặt và cấu hình cho ibus(-unikey) xem tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<jin9x> khi chat, gõ hết câu, từ cuối cùng nó vẫn còn bị gạch chân, nên enter 1 phát là nó thiếu khúc gạch chân đó
<kid__> af
<kid__> cái này
<kid__> giữ shift khi type:D
<jin9x> ;))
<kid__> jin9x: đang dùng unity hả?
<jin9x> uh
<jin9x> hôm qua ko biết sao, enter nó vẫn gửi hết như thường
<kid__> chán dùng unity
<jin9x> nãy bật máy nó có hiện checking disk gì đó, vào thì lại bị như cũ :)
<kid__> quay ra gnome chạy ngon lành
<jin9x> à
<jin9x> gnome shell với gnome là 2 cái khác nhau à ?
 * kid__ nghĩ là giống nhau
<jin9x> forum bị lỗi, ai báo cho các chú BQT fix nào
<vubuntor077> em là ngoc1414, cho em hỏi ở đây có bác nào thạo cái hợp ngữ MIPS ko :)
<CoconutCrab> hoong
<vubuntor077> :((
<Stanley00> vubuntor077: bạn cần làm gì thế?
<nobawk> hợp ngữ nào thì cũng thế thôi
<nobawk> :))
<nobawk> chắc cần để chạy chương trình
<nobawk> trước khi gọi main còn phải làm 1 đống thứ :P
<vubuntor077> em cần hỏi 1 câu liên quan phần lặp
<vubuntor077> trong phần lặp của MIPS, nếu như gán g= g+ A[i] thì câu lệnh mips lại có cái sll $t1, $s3, 2 (trong đó $s3 lưu giá trị của i) ?
<vubuntor077> em chưa hiểu sao lại có câu lệnh này :-/
<nobawk> thì sao?
<nobawk> nên nhớ RISC tập lệnh nó ko như x86 đâu
<vubuntor077> tự nhiên dịch trái 2 bit
<nobawk> cái đó là do bọn nó quy định thôi
<nobawk> vubuntor077: có chắc là vậy ko đó :3
<vubuntor077> (mà em thử dịch trái 2 bit có thấy ix4 đâu nhể
<Stanley00> vubuntor077: sao lại khác x4 được?
<nobawk> lại có cái sll là sao :-s
<Stanley00> vubuntor077: lấy VD thử coi nào.
<vubuntor077> đây, nguyên 1 ví dụ
<vubuntor077> Loop: • g = g + A[i]; i = i + j; if (i != h) goto Loop;
<vubuntor077> đây là diễn giải từ c
<vubuntor077> còn đây là lệnh mips
<Stanley00> vubuntor077: ý mình là vd dịch trái 2 bit khác x4 cơ
<vubuntor077> à à
<vubuntor077> nếu em lấy cái i = 0011 -> i=3
<Stanley00> vubuntor077: ... chắc bạn tính nhầm rồi ấy nhỉ :))
<vubuntor077> à nhầm, sao lúc nãy tính nhầm nhể
<vubuntor077> để uống ngụm cafe :(
<nobawk> :3
<nobawk> vubuntor077: đoạn code trên thì nó dịch ra cái gì?
<CoconutCrab> mới 9h đã cafe rồi à
<vubuntor077> Loop: sll $t1,$s3,2
<vubuntor077> add $t1,$t1,$s5
<vubuntor077> lw $t1,0($t1)
<vubuntor077> add $s1,$s1,$t1
<vubuntor077> add $s3,$s3,$s4
<vubuntor077> bne $s3,$s2,Loop
<CoconutCrab> !paste
<ubot2> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<vubuntor077> g = s1
<CoconutCrab> tsk
<nobawk> vubuntor077: cái chỗ dó chắc là tính ra địa chỉ đó
<vubuntor077> Ánh xạ biến vào thanh ghi như sau:  g,    h,  i,   j,  base of A $s1, $s2, $s3, $s4, $s5 • Chuyển thành lệnh MIPS như sau: Loop: sll $t1,$s3,2 # $t1= 4*i add $t1,$t1,$s5 # $t1=addr A lw $t1,0($t1) # $t1=A[i] add $s1,$s1,$t1 # g=g+A[i] add $s3,$s3,$s4 # i=i+j bne $s3,$s2,Loop # goto Loop if i!=h
<nobawk> mỗi vòng loop i = i + 1 nhưng địa chỉ thì phải tăng 4
<kid__> nhìn code nổ tung đâu
<CoconutCrab>  :]
<vubuntor077> http://paste.ubuntu.com/759269/
<vubuntor077> :D
<vubuntor077> em thấy chưa hiểu 3 dòng 5, 7 và 10 lắm
<vubuntor077> cái nào có # đằng trc là chú thích
<nobawk> :))
<nobawk> dễ hiểu rồi mà?
<nobawk> có gì đâu?
<vubuntor077> giải thích cho em đi :D
<CoconutCrab> :]
<CoconutCrab> MIPS là 32 bit nhẩy
<nobawk> i+1 tương đương với A = Base_of_A + (i+1)*4
<CoconutCrab> 32 bit là
 * CoconutCrab núp
<nobawk> thế dùng sll rồi add vậy thôi
<nobawk> a[i+1] là mình hiểu
<nobawk> còn máy nó hiểu là lấy giá trị tại ô nhớ có địa chỉ base_of_A + (i+1)*4
<nobawk> (i+1)*4 tính = shift rõ ràng nhanh hơn hẳn dùng phép nhân
<nobawk> lưu kết quả vừ tính vào t1
<nobawk> rồi lấy t1 = t1 + base_of_A (s5)
<nobawk> -> done?
<vubuntor658> Hi. các bác cho em hỏi lỗi 553 Could not create file. trong FTP là lỗi j` vậy ạ ?.
<vubuntor658> alo có ai ko
<vubuntor658> ????????????????????//
<C4NoC> hem
<C4NoC> đi ngủ đi
<vubuntor658> trời ơi :((
<vubuntor658> ko giải quyết đc cái này là mất ngủ á
<n2i> vubuntor658: dễ mà, lỗi 'Could not create file' <--- nó nói rõ thế còn gì
<kid__> chuẩn:d
<vubuntor658> nhưng mà
<vubuntor658> giải quyết như nào hả bác :D
<n2i> xem lại quyền cước thế nào đi :3
<vubuntor658> ko hiểu T.T
<kid__> vubuntor658: học võ chưa?
<n2i> quyền hạn (permission)<--
<kid__> chưa học thì sao biết quyền cước là chi
 * kid__ bóp bóp n2i
<kid__> mất hết cả hay
<kid__> ><
<vubuntor658> chown cho cái thư mục ấy oy`
<n2i> :3
<vubuntor658> e còn thử 777 rồi mà vẫn k đc :D
<vubuntor981> huhu mai ktra rồi ai giúp em giải quyết mấy câu hỏi cái
<vubuntor981> hình thức ký tự đại diện nào sau đây không có trong windows ( chỉ có trên linux) kiểu tổ hợp . kiểu tập hợp . kiểu ký tự * . kiểu kí tự ?
<C4NoC> kiểm tra thì tự học
<vubuntor981> học rồi mà mấy câu náy không có
#ubuntu-vn 2012-11-26
<vubuntor579> chào các bạn, mình cài ubuntu 12.10 mà máy không vào được internet mặc dù đã cắm dây mạng vào rồi, mạng đảm bảo là có, nhưng firefox ko vào được internet
<n0bawk`> vubuntor579: có cài windows thì vào windows tắt cái power management đi
<n0bawk`> !network-pm | vubuntor579
<ubot2> vubuntor579: Để tắt power management của cạc mạng, xem http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Mạng,_mạng_không_dây,_và_các_thiết_bị_mạng
<vubuntor079> cac ban oi, lam sao dua trinh duyet web da install ra man hinh desktop trong ubuntu 12.10
<Stanley00> đưa ra desktop làm gì, nó có cái thanh bên trái đó
<vubuntor079> AH, STANLEY00 DAY ROI
<Stanley00> vubuntor079: ?
<vubuntor079> BAN OI, MINH INSTALL CHROMIUM ROI MA KO BIET LAM SAO MO NO RA
<vubuntor079> THANH BEN TRAI KO CO
<vubuntor079> VAO CENTER SOFTWARE THIF DA INSTALL ROI
<Stanley00> vubuntor079: bạn gõ tiếng việt bình thường được chứ?
<Stanley00> mình nhớ không lầm thì Ubuntu 12.10 khi cài phần mềm mới nó sẽ tự add vào thanh bên trái mà,
<vubuntor079> MINH CAI BO GO tieng viet ibus-unikey roi ma cung ko co
<Stanley00> nếu không có thì nhấn nút "window" (supper), gõ chromium, kéo nó qua thanh bên trái. DONE
<vubuntor079> chromium cung khong thay lun
<vubuntor079> roi ban ah
<vubuntor079> cam on ban nhe
<vubuntor079> ban biet cach nao dung cai ibus ko?
<vubuntor079> no co bieu tuong chu I o thanh ben trai ay
<Stanley00> !tv
<ubot2> Factoid 'tv' not found
<Stanley00> !unikey
<ubot2> Factoid 'unikey' not found
<Stanley00> !ibus-unikey
<ubot2> Ibus-unikey là phần mở rộng cho ibus để gõ tiếng việt một cách linh hoạt. Chi tiết về cài đặt và cấu hình cho ibus(-unikey) xem tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<vubuntor079> cảm ơn bạn rất nhiều
<Stanley00> np
<vubuntor079> hồi nãy mình muốn hỏi cách đưa ra desktop là vì thấy desktop trống trải quá
<vubuntor079> không có gì giữa desktop cả
<Stanley00> hầu như desktop chỉ để trưng bày wallpaper thôi =))
 * Stanley00 nhìn desktop của mấy bạn khác cũng hơi sợ... cực kỳ bừa bãy...
<vubuntor079> mình có một thắc mắc muốn hỏi bạn
<Stanley00> mời bạn
<vubuntor079> mình thường nghe mọi người nói: học lập trình thì cài linux mà học, hoặc như các nhà tuyển dụng thường yêu cầu hiểu biết về linux
<vubuntor079> tại sao vậy bạn?
<Stanley00> vậy bạn có biết compiler, linker, debuger, ide là gì không?
<vubuntor079> theo mình hiểu là: biên dịch, gỡ lỗi ide thì nhờ bạn chỉ giúp luôn
<vubuntor079> linker nữa
<vubuntor079> nhờ bạn giải thích 1 chút
<Stanley00> câu trả lời không quan trọng đâu, nếu bạn lập trình bên linux bạn sẽ biết hết bọn nó là gì. thế đấy =))
<vubuntor079> mình cài lai nux mục đích cũng là để học C/C++
<vubuntor079> mình thấy trong linux biên dịch thì phải dùng lệnh
<Stanley00> à, quên mất một cái lý do nữa... C/C++ trong VC không phải là chuẩn nữa =))
<vubuntor079> ví dụ: biên dịch: gcc -o ten ten.c
<vubuntor079> phải vậy không bạn nhỉ
<Stanley00> đại loại thế...
<vubuntor079> ah bẹn à, hồi sáng
<Stanley00> "bẹn"!!!
<vubuntor079> mình dùng mạng dây thì có mạng nhưng không vào web dc
<vubuntor079> sorry
<Stanley00> không sao. mình chỉ bị dị ứng chút thôi. bạn cứ tiếp tục đi.
<vubuntor079> lấy dây mạng đó cắm vào laptop khac phat wifi bắt thì giờ mới vào web dc
<vubuntor079> nghĩa là mình cắm mạng dây thì không vào web dc
<Stanley00> *có mạng* nghĩa là sao bạn?
<vubuntor079> nghĩa là khi cài ubuntu thì vẫn down dc các phần mềm khác về
<vubuntor079> nhưng vào firefox để xem tin tức thì không dc
<Stanley00> mạng bạn có dùng proxy không?
<vubuntor079> không bạn ah
<Stanley00> khả năng lớn nhất mà mình có thể nghĩ tới là proxy, proxy trong firefox hơi linh tinh, bạn xem lại có chỉnh proxy trong firefox không.
<vubuntor079> ok, mình sẽ xem thử
<vubuntor079> nick stanley00 này của 1 nguoi hay nhieu nguoi cùng dùng vậy bạn
<Stanley00> 1 người thôi bạn à
<vubuntor079> hình như bạn hôm trước chỉ cho mình cài usb 3g đây thì fai
 * Stanley00 không có ấn tượng lắm, mà có vấn đề gì không bạn?
<vubuntor411> chào các bạn
<heroandtn3> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<vubuntor411> cac bạn ơi, mình cài EAGLE bây giờ nó đòi key, vậy phần mềm này phải mua mới dùng được à?
<vubuntor411> stanley00 Æ¡i
<vubuntor411> giúp mình đi
<heroandtn3> anh Stanley00 vào cr@ck giúp bạn í kìa ;))
<vubuntor411> sao nói thế bạn
<vubuntor411> mình mới dùng ubuntu
<Stanley00> heroandtn3: anh có biết mặt mũi nó như thế nào đâu
<vubuntor411> mình chỉ muốn biết có bản free ko thôi
<Stanley00> vubuntor411: bạn chụp cái hình đòi key đó được không, mình không nghĩ nó có phí đâu
<vubuntor269> chào các bạn, mình có 1 cái Netbook Acer Aspire One 725 nhưng khi cài Ubuntu 12.04 vào thì Touchpad không hoạt động
<vubuntor269> chào các bạn, mình có 1 cái Netbook Acer Aspire One 725 nhưng khi cài Ubuntu 12.04 vào thì Touchpad không hoạt động
<hyio> :-/
<hyio> ngộ thế
<hyio> ko nhúc nhích gì à
<vubuntor269> đúng rồi
<hyio> lúc chạy live, cài đặt có chạy ko?
<vubuntor269> cả 2 cái luôn
<hyio> :-/
<hyio> là sao
<hyio> lúc chạy live ko chạy luôn à
<vubuntor269> không biết u12.04 dùng cho netbook có tốt không vậy bạn
<vubuntor269> không chạy đc
<hyio> vubuntor269: thế thử 12.10 xem
<hyio> vubuntor269: coi có disable cái touchpad ko
<vubuntor269> mình nhấn Fn+F7 thì nó có thể tắt mở
<hyio>  ờ
<vubuntor269> nhưng mình rê không đc
<hyio> coi có tắt ko
<vubuntor269> không bạn àh
<hyio> thôi down 12.10 thử đi
<hyio> :3
<vubuntor269> mình dùng U12.04 thấy hơi lag
<hyio>  ờ, netbook yếu quá
<vubuntor269> có cách nào để tối ưu cho nó không
<hyio> vubuntor269: xài lubuntu ấy
<hyio> cho nhẹ
<vubuntor269> trong các bản linux thì thằng nào nhẹ nhất vậy bạn
<vubuntor269> ó cách nào tối ưu cho nó để dùng cho netbook không bạn
<hyio> lubuntu
<hyio> có
<hyio> nhưng phải xài nhiều mới biết
<hyio> vubuntor269: chạy thử lubuntu đi
<vubuntor204> ubuntu 12.10 co
<hyio> vubuntor204: lubuntu 12.10
<vubuntor204> có khác gì với ubuntu 12.04 khong vậy các bạn
<hyio> :3
<hyio> chat nhầm à
<hyio> vubuntor204: lên coi changelog của nó
<vubuntor946> xin các bác giúp em update máy báo lỗi
<vubuntor946> The upgrade needs a total of 846 M free space on disk '/'. Please free at least an additional 571 M of disk space on '/'. Empty your trash and remove temporary packages of former installations using 'sudo apt-get clean'.
<hyio>  hết hdd
<hyio> xóa bớt đi
<vubuntor946> e đã chạy sudo apt-get clean'.
<vubuntor946> ma khong duoc
<hyio> df -h
<hyio> coi còn trống bao nhiêu
<hyio> xóa bớt crap đi
<vubuntor946> gỡ chươn trình đi hả bác
<vubuntor946> ?
<vubuntor946> bác huong dan e cụ thể với
<vubuntor946> e thấy ổ C của e còn khá nhiều mà
<vubuntor946> ổ C của em còn hơn 7G
<vubuntor946> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1388585/
<vubuntor946> sau khi chạy  : df -h
<vubuntor946> đâu rồi bác nào giúp e với
<vubuntor946> xóa crap như nào ah ?
<vubuntor946> alo
<vubuntor946> alo
<vubuntor946> alo
<vubuntor946> xin trợ giúp
<Stanley00> vubuntor946: "cd / ; sudo du -h --max-depth=3 | sort -h | tail 20"
<Stanley00> vubuntor946: "cd / ; sudo du -h --max-depth=3 | sort -h | tail -n20"
<vubuntor946> e chay :  "cd / ; sudo du -h --max-depth=3 | sort -h | tail -n20"
<vubuntor946> nó bóa
<vubuntor946> bash: cd / ; sudo du -h --max-depth=3 | sort -h | tail -n20: No such file or directory
<Stanley00> bỏ mấy dấu " ra :-ss
<vubuntor946> pham@pham-Inspiron-1545:~$ cd / ; sudo du -h --max-depth=3 | sort -h | tail -n20[sudo] password for pham:  Sorry, try again. [sudo] password for pham:  du: cannot access `./home/pham/.gvfs': Permission denied
<vubuntor946> sao bây giờ bác
<vubuntor946> ?
<Stanley00> kệ nó, chưa chạy xong mà
<vubuntor946> đợi hả bác
<vubuntor946> ?
<vubuntor946> pham@pham-Inspiron-1545:~$: command not found [sudo] password for pham: tail: 20[sudo]: invalid number of lines
<Stanley00> có một dòng lệnh mà chạy cũng không xong nữa à? bạn copy, rồi paste cẩn thận một tí đi
<vubuntor946> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1388597/
<Stanley00> "kệ nó"
<vubuntor946> cứ ngồi đợi hả bác
<Stanley00> ừ
<vubuntor946> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1388605/
<Stanley00> ặc, umount hết mấy cái ổ đĩa rồi chạy lại lệnh đó đi
<vubuntor946> umount là sao bác
<vubuntor946> ?
<vubuntor946> alo
<Stanley00> thôi, khỏi đi, bạn chắc cài nhiều phần mềm lắm à? với khoảng 8G thì vọc phần mềm không đủ đâu
<vubuntor946> nói thật là e cung mới chơi ubuntu
<vubuntor946> e cũng chưa quen
<vubuntor946> nhưng e nghiện rồi
<vubuntor946> không muốn sang win nữa
<vubuntor946> bác giup e đi
<Stanley00> nếu mới tìm hiểu thì nên để root khoảng 15G, kèm theo /home nữa thì phải gần 20G mới đủ.
<Stanley00> giờ phân vùng lại rồi cài lại thôi.
<vubuntor946> khó nhỉ nếu e gỡ bớt phần mềm
<vubuntor946> nó có nhẹ đi không bác
<Stanley00> dĩ nhiên là có rồi.
<vubuntor946> cứ gỡ phần mềm ra là dc dúng ko bác
<Stanley00> hên xui à.
<Stanley00> vì thường phần mềm bên Ubuntu cũng ít phần mềm *nặng* lắm, chỉ vài chục MB là nhiều rồi
<vubuntor946> vang de e thu xem e vuA  go may phan mem ra nhung e kiem tra o dia van thua la 7G
<vubuntor946> de e thu khoi dong lai mat xem sao
<vubuntor988> Minh xin chào các bạn. Mình đã cài Ubuntu 12.4.1 LTS vào ổ cứng của máy tính, theo hướng dẫn ( cài qua usb). Nhưng mỗi khi khởi động lại thì nó không boot vào mà chỉ có mỗi Win thôi ( mình muốn cài Win và Ubuntu trên cùng một mays0. Nhưng khi cắm usb vào và chọn boot từ usb thì lại chạy được Ubuntu. Các bạn có thể chỉ cho mình cách nào để khi 
<vubuntor988> Help
<vubuntor617> các bạn cho mình hỏi
<vubuntor617> sao mình xài lubuntu 12.10 mà không vào facebook được vậy
<vubuntor617> mình đã đổi dns rồi vẫn không được
<Stanley00> vubuntor617: đổi dns sang 8.8.8.8 và dùng https xem
<vubuntor617> dns đổi rồi hong được còn https cũng hong được lun
<vubuntor617> hồi lúc xài lubuntu 12.04 chỉ cần đổi dns là được mà 12.10 không được
<Stanley00> vậy thì mình không biết.
<vubuntor617> chromium thì vào được trang đăng nhập còn khi bấm tài khoản mật khẩu bấm đăng nhập thì lại hong được
<vubuntor617> firefox không vào được lun
<vubuntor617> Không thể kết nối                                                                Firefox không thể tạo kết nối tới máy chủ tại facebook.com.                                Trang có thể bị gián đoạn tạm thời hoặc do quá tải. Hãy thá»­ lại trong chốc lát.   Nếu bạn không thể mở bất kì trang nào, hãy kiểm tra kết nối mạng của bạn.   Nếu máy tính hoặc máº
<Severus> đổi host đi bạn
<Severus> cái đó bị chặn rồi
<_Tux_> Severus: http://www.mediafire.com/?way0e6q5wk3xh#
<_Tux_> lấy hộ anh cái link trong folder đó
<Severus> cái gì vậy anh _Tux_
<Severus> :D
<_Tux_> FF và Chrome của anh nó ếu hiện luôn
<_Tux_> Severus: recovery tool cho con phone
<Severus> là sao anh
<Severus> :D
<Severus> nhấn chọn tất cả down thoi mà
<Severus> :D
<_Tux_> Severus: có thấy nó hiện lên mịa đâu
<_Tux_> cứ loading mãi
<Severus> okay anh
<vubuntor454> cho minh hoi
<vubuntor454> sao lubuntu 12.10
<vubuntor454> khong su dung duoc gparted vay
<vubuntor454> no cu de la dang quet moi thiet bi quai a
<_Tux_> gparted thì cái nào chả dùng được
<_Tux_> đợi nó scan devices tí
<vubuntor454> no quet nay gio lun roi do
<vubuntor454> da lau lam roi
<vubuntor454> co phan mem nao thay the gparted khong vay may ban
<Stanley00> vubuntor454: gparted là tốt lắm rồi á, có lẽ ổ cứng của bạn có vấn đề chăng?
<Stanley00> mà bạn định chia lại ổ đĩa à?
<vubuntor454> hong
<vubuntor454> minh chi dinh dang lai cai usb a
<Stanley00> định dạng usb thôi à, bạn thử với gnome-disk xem,
<Stanley00> gnome-disks
<vubuntor454> lam sao de dinh dang vay ban
<vubuntor454> minh chon cai usb roi
<Stanley00> nhìn bên góc trên, bên phải, có cái hình tựa như bánh xe á
<vubuntor454> Lỗi định dạng đĩa
<vubuntor454> Error synchronizing after initial wipe: Timed out waiting for object (udisks-error-quark, 0)
<Stanley00> khả năng là cái usb hư là khá cao... vụ này thì mình chịu
<vubuntor454> van luu tru binh thuong ma
<vubuntor454> cai gparted nay gio van dang quet moi thiet bi
<CoconutCrab> fdisk
<vubuntor454> fdisk cai lam sao ha ban
<heroandtn3> dạo này em update ubuntu rất hay bị lỗi thế này:
<heroandtn3> W: Failed to fetch gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise-security_universe_binary-i386_Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<heroandtn3> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<heroandtn3> hiện tại đang là main server
<heroandtn3> đổi sang server khác thì ko bị nữa
<heroandtn3> remove thư mục var/lib/apt/lists/partial/ mà ko ăn thua
<_Tux_> heroandtn3: remove cái thư mục phía trên nó
<_Tux_> lists
<_Tux_> :)
<heroandtn3> ok, để em thử
<heroandtn3> thank bác _Tux_, nó chạy được rồi :)
<_Tux_> heroandtn3: cái kia có thể do đường truyền bị lỗi
<_Tux_> nó checksum lỗi báo vậy
 * _Tux_ cũng thi thoảng gặp với firefox nên đoán chắc apt cũng sẽ tương tự
<heroandtn3> nhưng em o hiểu sao lỗi lâu thế
<heroandtn3> main server mà
<_Tux_> heroandtn3: lỗi này có do server đâu
<_Tux_> do mình mà
<_Tux_> Hashsum mismatch
<heroandtn3> em đổi server thì ko lỗi nữa
<_Tux_> heroandtn3: có thể đường truyền tới server kia không vấn đề
<heroandtn3> vâng
#ubuntu-vn 2012-11-27
<vubuntor686> chào các bác
<vubuntor686> em có cái folder khi ls -l nó ra như này
<vubuntor686> drwxrwxrwx 1 root root     4096 Nov 27 09:01 Tini6410
<vubuntor686> và em k download vào nó được
<vubuntor686> khi delete nó thì lại báo là no such file or dir
<vubuntor686> các bác chỉ giúp ạ
<vubuntor686> thanks
<vubuntor686> các bác giúp em với
<kid__1> http://vozforums.com/showthread.php?t=3054792
<kid__1> :3
<kid__1> http://vozforums.com/showthread.php?t=3054507
<kid__1> _Tux_: cứng phết
<vubuntor773> em dùng ubuntu server 12.04, em muốn tải các packet về dns cũng như các gói khác, em vô trang nào để tải về cài vậy?
<vubuntor773> mong mọi người giúp đỡ.
<Stanley00> vubuntor773: http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/
<Stanley00> !bg | vubuntor773
<ubot2> vubuntor773: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<vubuntor773> hi all
<vubuntor773> có bạn nào sài puppy linux ko nhỉ ?
<vubuntor773> mình muốn cài pcmanfm vào puppy linux slacko 5,3.3...
<_Tux_> vubuntor773: ít và rất ít người dùng puppy linux
<vubuntor773> cuxg ko hẳn thế :)
<vubuntor773> ít hơn ubuntu thôi, vẫn hơn nhiều distro khác
<vubuntor773> mà sử dụng cái nào là tùy thuộc vào hoàn cảnh mỗi ng, nên các distro vẫn có đất sống
<_Tux_> vubuntor773: ý mình là vì thế mà nhiều thứ bạn sẽ tự phải giải quyết mà có thể không có sự trợ giúp của ai :D
<Stanley00> vubuntor773: Việt Nam ít người dùng lắm, nên nếu muốn dùng thì tự tìm hiểu đi bạn
 * Stanley00 nghĩ chuyện cài phần mềm rất căn bản nên không lý gì tìm không ra
<vubuntor773> nhu cầu chỉ là xemphim, nghe nhạc, duyệt web, dễ update, size nhỏ, cứu hộ máy khác và sử dụng song song với windows + usb flash => puppy là lựa chọn tốt
<vubuntor773> uh chẳng qua là mình ko muốn đi quá xa mà thôi, normal users mà :)
<vubuntor773> căn bản là cài nó vào rồi thì nó thiếu libs loạn xạ cả lên nên dễ nản
<Stanley00> vubuntor773: bạn có thấy càng nói bạn càng loạn không?
<vubuntor773> ah vừa hỏi vừa chia sẻ cách sử dụng linux của mình, và cũng muốn nghe xem ng khác họ sử dụng linux thế nào mà, cũng có ích phải ko
<Stanley00> đây là chỗ *hỗ trợ trực tuyến*... nên chia sẻ ở đây thì không hợp lý cho mấy...
<vubuntor773> có vẻ nghiêm trọng quá nhỉ
<heroandtn3> :D
<heroandtn3> vui mà
<heroandtn3> bạn chia sẻ cũng được
<vubuntor773> nơi support, nhưng khi có 1 con gà vào hỏi abcd, thì 1 member trả lời là cái này quá dễ, tự tìm hiểu đi :) (đừng bận tâm những gì mình nói nhé)
<Stanley00> vubuntor773: cái đó gọi là support từ "gốc" đó, nói thật là đưa một lệnh cho chạy ngắn gọn hơn là kêu tìm hiểu đó bạn...
<vubuntor773> ngghich linux khiến miinhf bi hỏng mất 3 cái HDD, đi toong hết ảnh, nhạc, .... :(
<vubuntor773> thử nghĩ xem, nếu bạn bị hỏng hdd và mất hết nhạc sưu tập bao năm nay, bao nhiêu ảnh đi chơi với bạn gái từ mấy cấp học liền... tiếc làm sao
<Stanley00> tại sao lại mất? /me từ hồi biết cài OS tới giờ chưa *hỏng* HDD lần nào
<_Tux_> vubuntor773: chả sao
<_Tux_> chỗ này tự do
<_Tux_> tôi không giúp bạn
<_Tux_> thậm chí ném đá
<_Tux_> cũng chả sao
<_Tux_> và ngược lại
<_Tux_> miễn sao đừng vi phạm nội quy là được
<_Tux_> vubuntor773: còn bạn hỏng HDD
<_Tux_> mất dữ liệu
<_Tux_> kỉ niệm
<_Tux_> mình nói thật là mình không quan tâm
<_Tux_> :))
<Stanley00> nói thẳng là trong này chắc cũng chẳng ai quan tâm đâu =))
<vubuntor773> thế cho nên mình mới nói : (đừng bận tâm những gì mình nói nhé)
<vubuntor773> đấy gọi là chia xẻ những j với linux thôi
<_Tux_> chia *xẻ* thì sợ rồi
 * _Tux_ xẻ Stanley00 ra
<vubuntor773> thử nghĩ xem, nếu mình ko spam ở đây, thì chỗ này vắng như chùa bà đanh mà thôi, chẳng ai nói câu j
<Stanley00> _Tux_: thôi, /me thuộc dạng siêu mỏng rồi, xẻ không được đâu =))
<_Tux_> vubuntor773: cũng không ai quan tâm đâu :))
<Stanley00> ^ +1
<_Tux_> có cô thì chợ thêm đông
<_Tux_> cô đi lấy chồng thì chợ vẫn vui
<vubuntor773> sặc tiết
<heroandtn3> túm lại bạn lên đây để chia sẻ hay là hỏi đáp vậy
<heroandtn3> (:|
<vubuntor773> spam
<Stanley00> heroandtn3: tại em mà bây giờ bạn ấy chia *xẻ* đây =))
<heroandtn3> C4NoC:
<vubuntor773> mới ho nhè nhẹ mà đã alarm rồi ?
<heroandtn3> nếu bạn thích spam thì 1 số forum như voz, vn-zoom, tinhte sẽ phù hợp hơn đấy
<vubuntor773> căng thẳng rồi đây
<heroandtn3> ơ mình nói thật
<heroandtn3> mình rất vui tính
<heroandtn3> mọi người ở đây cũng vậy
<heroandtn3> nhưng ai cũng nghiêm túc
<vubuntor773> tối rồi thì cần j nghiêm túc, có thể nói bây giờ là giờ giải lao trc khi ngủ
<Stanley00> vubuntor773: chỗ này không phải chỗ spam, và không ai ở đây cần thư giãn kiểu này. OK?
<vubuntor773> đi đánh răng, rồi ngủ thôi :)
<heroandtn3> nhân tiện đi vắt mũi nữa
<heroandtn3> ;)
 * _Tux_ đợi Dynamo bức xúc =))
<heroandtn3> _Tux_: trong svn, mỗi lần commit đều phải upload lên server, còn trong git thì không, trong git chỉ khi nào push mới upload lên server
<heroandtn3> đó là sự khác biệt giữa svn và git đúng ko anh?
<_Tux_> heroandtn3: một điểm khác
<Dynamo> ftw?
<_Tux_> nhưng 2 cái này nó khác nhau chính ở mô hình mà
<_Tux_> heroandtn3: đọc progit, hoặc gitmagic ấy
<_Tux_> nó giải thích dễ hiểu lắm
<Dynamo> _Tux_: /me vẫn chả hiểu cái gì đang diễn ra
<_Tux_> Dynamo: mọi khi hay bức xúc
<_Tux_> nay hiền thế
<Dynamo> gấu /me lên :3
<_Tux_> bỏ mịa
<_Tux_> Dynamo: hại thận lắm nha
<_Tux_> =))
<_Tux_> nhịn nhiều á
 * Dynamo tý nữa giải tỏa luôn thể
 * _Tux_ đưa Dynamo lọ muối ớt
<Severus_> Dynamo: theo phái sợ vợ thần công ah
<Severus_> :3
<_Tux_> xong
<_Tux_> Dynamo đã nằm đè gẫy màn hình laptop
<heroandtn3> có khả năng chân mắc vào dây mạng
<heroandtn3> kéo laptop rơi xuống đấy
<Dynamo> Severus_: :|
#ubuntu-vn 2012-11-28
<ConGiun> Ai giúp mình tí đc ko ^^
 * _Tux_ xéo ConGiun 
<n0bawk> gì kinh thế
<vubuntor995> tôi có USB 3G của Vinaphone tôi muốn sử dụng ở  12.04 LTS có đc ko
<Stanley00> vubuntor995: hên xui thôi bạn à
<Stanley00> vubuntor995: mình thấy tốt nhất là ghi ra usb boot lên rồi thử thôi
<vubuntor995> là sao
<vubuntor782> mấy anh cho e hỏi: Sao e đưa USB vô nó lại báo lỗi ntn: Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with: mount: only root can mount /dev/sdb1 on /media/sdb1
<C4NoC> root
<vubuntor782> mình ko hiểu lắm
<Dynamo> vubuntor782: bạn cần quyền root thì mới mount được
<Dynamo> chạy lệnh mount với sudo ở đầu đi
<vubuntor782> minh cũng sudo mount rồi, vẫn ko được
<Severus> Thêm thư viện Linux để sử dụng trong Window!
<Severus>     Mình đang muốn sử dụng thư viện 'pthread.h' và 'semaphore.h' để làm bài tập, down 2 đoạn code này về mà không biết làm sao cho code .cpp của mình nó hiểu. Ai rành chỉ giúp với!
<heroandtn3> 2 file đó chỉ là 2 file header thôi
<_Tux_> Severus: nghe phiêu nhở
<_Tux_> =)
<Severus> :)
<Severus> đọc xong em muốn chửi quá
<Severus> ở trường không dạy file header và thư viện kahsc nhau như nào
<Severus> :(
<Severus> buồn ghê gớm
 * _Tux_ nghe Lê Cát Trọng Lý
<Severus> nghe bài gì anh _Tux_
<Severus> :D
<Severus> em nhớ mỗi bài thương
<Severus> .g thương lê cát trọng lý
<iPhenny> Severus: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c89rBykXSkw
<iSupyBot> Title: Thương - Lê Cát Trọng Lý - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<_Tux_> Severus: anh thường nghe cả album
<_Tux_> np: Lê Cát Trọng Lý-Lúng ta lúng túng
<Severus> :)
<heroandtn3> Severus: trong linux, các file header có trong /usr/include
<heroandtn3> các file thư viện có trong /usr/lib và /lib
<_Tux_> Severus: anh thích nghe cô bé này hát
<_Tux_> tuy nhiên nhiều người khác không thích :D
<_Tux_> mở ở xưởng chúng nó kêu nhạc quái dị
<_Tux_> lol
<Severus> lol
<_Tux_> heroandtn3: shared lib nó ở /usr/lib
<Severus> nhạc này mới là nhạc chứ
<_Tux_> nhưng 64bit và 32bit có khác nhau
<Severus> bên em chung /lib vào /ussr/lib rồi
<Severus> :)
<_Tux_>  /etc/ld.so.conf
<Severus> bên 64 bit còn có lib64
<heroandtn3> header file chỉ khai báo hàm thôi, để chạy được cái hàm nào đó trong thư viện x thì chả cần header file cũng được
<heroandtn3> chỉ cần khi biên dịch thì thêm đường dẫn thư viện đó vào
<_Tux_> heroandtn3: chú mô tả chưa rõ lắm
<Severus> heroandtn3:
<_Tux_> :D
<Severus> :D
<Severus> -L hoặc -I
<Severus> :D
<_Tux_> heroandtn3: thực ra thì header file có cái quái gì chả được
<_Tux_> :))
<heroandtn3> ko cần thiết phải l và L
<_Tux_> -l và -L cho vào khi nó không ở thư mục chuẩn thôi
<_Tux_> shared lib thì vẫn phải dùng
<_Tux_> kiểu -lmath chẳng hạn
<Severus> :)
<_Tux_> (nhớ vậy_
<heroandtn3> đấy là anh dùng tên của nó
<heroandtn3> còn nếu anh chỉ ra đường dẫn thì ko cần
<_Tux_> heroandtn3: dùng sharedlib cơ mà
<heroandtn3> ví dụ: gcc foo.c /usr/lib/lib.abc.a
<_Tux_> lúc link kiểu gì cũng phải có -l
<heroandtn3> shareedlib thì phải thế ạ
<heroandtn3> tưởng ko cần
<heroandtn3> em tưởng nếu gọi mỗi tên
<heroandtn3> thì mới phải chơi -l
<heroandtn3> ví dụ có thư viện libfoo.a trong thư mục .
<heroandtn3> thì gọi nó là: -L . -lfoo
<Severus> . thì phải trỏ đến nó
<Severus> anh _Tux_ có dùng wvdial không anh
<Severus> em bị bug với nó
<Severus> mọa
<Severus> segmentation fault
<heroandtn3> nhưng nếu ko thích chơi -L và l thì cứ gọi thẳng: ./libfoo.a
<_Tux_> Severus: chịu
<_Tux_> anh toàn xài network Manager thui :D
<heroandtn3> nhân tiện cho em hỏi ở đây có ai dùng ubuntuone để share file ko :))
<heroandtn3> sao quăng link lên trên facebook bọn fb toàn đòi gõ captcha
<_Tux_> heroandtn3: có cơ mà không share qua FB :)
<Severus> :D
<heroandtn3> thích dùng ubuntuone share file vì link của nó bấm vào 1 cái là download luôn
<heroandtn3> của bọn khác bấm vào link là ra 1 trang cùng với 1 đống quảng cáo, rất phiền
<_Tux_> dropbox làm gì có quảng cáo nào
<_Tux_> ?
<_Tux_> Google Drive cũng thế
<_Tux_> mà giờ chèn file lên tới 10G trực tiếp ở khung soạn thảo mail bằng drive
<_Tux_> mà không cần rời đi luôn :D
<heroandtn3> nhưng mà nó vẫn hiện ra 1 trang trung gian nên em ko thích :D
<_Tux_> okie
<heroandtn3> dùng ubuntuone cảm giác gọn nhẹ, nhanh chóng
<_Tux_> ghét UbuntuOne vì nó up chậm
<heroandtn3> ơ vậy ạ
<heroandtn3> em ko để í lắm
<heroandtn3> thôi đi ngủ vậy, pp mọi người
#ubuntu-vn 2012-11-29
<vubuntor768> cho em hoi cach chia patition trong ubuntu
<vubuntor499> cho mình hỏi là nút cuộn chuột, sao mình cuộn xuống thì nó chạy xuống 1 đoạn rồi lại chạy ngược lên, rồi lại chạy xuống rồi lên lại? có cách nào để sửa ko?
<n0bawk> hmm
<n0bawk> lạ thế
<vubuntor499> cuộn lên cũng bị tương tự
<vubuntor499> chạy lên rồi lại xuống 1 đoạn rồi lại lên
<n0bawk> vubuntor499: hmm
<n0bawk> vubuntor499: mình chưa gặp lỗi này bao h
<n0bawk> nên cũng ko biết chỉ bạn như thế nào
<n0bawk> vubuntor499: bạn đang dùng bản ubuntu nào thế
<heroandtn3> so sánh Gnome Shell, Elementary OS và Unity http://yeknan.free.fr/dc2/index.php?post%2F2012%2F11%2F15%2FLes-menus
<iSupyBot> Title: Les menus… - yeKblog (at yeknan.free.fr)
<heroandtn3> =)
<vubuntor499> mình dùng ubuntu 12.04
<vubuntor499> lỗi này từ hồi mình dùng 11.xx đã bị
<vubuntor499> cho mình hỏi là nút cuộn chuột, sao mình cuộn xuống thì nó chạy xuống 1 đoạn rồi lại chạy ngược lên, rồi lại chạy xuống rồi lên lại? có cách nào để sửa ko?
<vubuntor499> cuộn lên cũng bị tương tự, chạy lên 1 đoạn rồi xuống rồi lên, etc.
<vubuntor499> và tại sao mình dùng nút chuột giữa để cuộn ko dc?
<vubuntor280> cho e hoi voi:may e cau hinh nay co dung duoc ubuntu12.10 khong a
<vubuntor280> Pentium4,2.4Ghz,ram512Mb
<vubuntor280> e cam on
<C4NoC> nein
<C4NoC> nặng lắm
<C4NoC> cài lubuntu mà xài
<vubuntor280> da
<vubuntor280> e chua duoc nghe lubuntu
<vubuntor280> vang
<C4NoC> .g lubuntu
<iPhenny> C4NoC: http://lubuntu.net/
<iSupyBot> Title: lubuntu | simplify your computer (at lubuntu.net)
<vubuntor280> tks
<vubuntor280> cho e hoi co dung duoc song song lubuntu vs window khong a
<C4NoC> dc
<opensuse> ?
<vubuntor898> phân vùng trong linux có bị mất khi cài lại hdh ko?
<vubuntor898> phân vùng này tạo riêng
<_Tux_> vubuntor898: hên xui
<_Tux_> không thể khẳng định có bị mất hay không được
<_Tux_> vì cái đó tùy cách can thiệp của người sử dụng
<vubuntor898> vậy khi tôi phân vùng theo dạng thư mục trong linux cho ubuntu
<vubuntor898> như phân vùng tên data
<vubuntor898> trong hệ thống có phân vùng đó
<vubuntor898> vậy ubuntu lỡ hư và cài lại
<vubuntor898> thì nên làm sao để phân vùng data ko bị ảnh hưởng
<C4NoC>  chia riêng ra
<C4NoC>  /  /home /data trên partition khác nhau
<vubuntor898> vậy tôi làm bước đó lúc cài đặt
<vubuntor898> tôi tạo /root /home /usr /data
<C4NoC> uh
<vubuntor898> thì /data riêng ko trong hệ thống
<vubuntor898> sẽ ko bị sao hết phải ko?
<C4NoC> yup
<vubuntor898> thế lúc cài lại thì làm sao tôi biết để giữ /data
<vubuntor898> nó ko giống win
<vubuntor898> ko thấy tên data khi cài đặt hdh
<C4NoC>  chọn mount point là /data trên cái partition đấy lại
<C4NoC> nhÆ°ng ko format
<C4NoC> thế thôi
<vubuntor898> oke
<vubuntor898> thanks so much
<vubuntor898> ^^
<vubuntor898> ubuntu vô đối ^^
<vubuntor176> cho hỏi làm sao để ibus tự động chạy khi khởi động máy vậy?
<_Tux_> vubuntor176: vào Language Support
<_Tux_> chọn ibus ở phần input method
<_Tux_> done
<favadi> nếu moi nhớ không nhầm thì /usr riêng không còn được support nữa thì phải
<C4NoC> sao ko?
<C4NoC> favadi: mềnh vẫn xài nà
<favadi> C4NoC: ủa vậy à, hình như systemd mới yêu cầu vậy thì phải
<favadi> .g separate /usr partition
<iPhenny> favadi: http://freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/separate-usr-is-broken
<iSupyBot> Title: freedesktop.org - Software/systemd/separate-usr-is-broken (at freedesktop.org)
<C4NoC> favadi: ko mount dc thì broken thôi
<vubuntor883> hi
<vubuntor883> co ai khong?
<vubuntor883> giup em voi
<vubuntor883> cai dat font chu cho ubuntu the nao
<vubuntor883> sao em cai theo cach tren mang ma khong duoc vay
<kid_> cài font window hả bạn
<vubuntor422> anh chị ơi cho em hỏi cách khắc phục lỗi click wubi mà desktop không hiện bất cứ gì cả
<vubuntor422> anh chị ơi cho em hỏi cách khắc phục lỗi click wubi mà desktop không hiện bất cứ gì cả
<kid_> wubi
<kid_> dùng live usb cài đi bạn:)
<heroandtn3> mọi người cho em hỏi là đã có bản dịch tiếng Việt nào của progit chưa nhỉ?
<kid_> có rồi
<heroandtn3> anh cho em cái link được ko ạ? search hơi khó
 * kid__ trỏ _Tux_
<Severus> ah có rồi anh ah
<Severus> :)
<heroandtn3> ai cho em cái link nhỉ :D
<heroandtn3> .g progit book vietnamese
<iPhenny> heroandtn3: http://www.idealist.org/info/Careers
<iSupyBot> Title: Idealist: Welcome to the Idealist Career Center! - idealist.org (at www.idealist.org)
<heroandtn3> lolz
<_Tux_> heroandtn3: lol
<_Tux_> dân IT mà hỏi tài liệu tiếng việt
<_Tux_> heroandtn3: gitmagic có bản dịch của bác Quân
<heroandtn3> hỏi xem có chưa để dịch
<_Tux_> còn ProGit thì quên đi
<heroandtn3> lolz
<_Tux_> man git thì cũng có 1 bác dịch rồi
<_Tux_> .g git dracula việt nam
<iPhenny> _Tux_: http://www.123helpme.com/search.asp?text=coppola
<iSupyBot> Title: Free coppola Essays and Papers (at www.123helpme.com)
<_Tux_> lol
<heroandtn3> bản git magic dịch khó hiểu quá
<heroandtn3> chắc tại họ viết khó hiểu
<_Tux_> heroandtn3: đâu, viết cũng dễ hiểu mà
<heroandtn3> đọc progit thấy khác hẳn
<_Tux_> mà dịch ra Tiếng Việt thì cái gì chả bựa
<_Tux_> =)
 * _Tux_ vote để nguyên bản Tiếng Anh
<heroandtn3> căn bản git magic ông tác giả viết kiểu trừu tượng, văn vẻ
<_Tux_> heroandtn3: git thì chỉ dev mới xài, mà dev không biết tiếng anh thì ... :D
<_Tux_> vì thế không dịch là hơn :D
<_Tux_> tài liệu sử dụng thì khuyến khích dịch
<_Tux_> vì nó cho người dùng
<heroandtn3> nghe cũng có lý
<heroandtn3> :))
#ubuntu-vn 2012-11-30
<Tux|Windoof> Cua Dừa: tears are falling inside.... that same feeling 9 years ago...
<Tux|Windoof> wtf?
<n0bawk> Tux|Windoof: post nhầm channel hả
<Tux|Windoof> nhầm thật
<vubuntor668> alo
<vubuntor668> co ai o do ko giup e voi a
<vubuntor235> cho e hoi:lam the nao de xem video youtube tren lubuntu 12.10
<vubuntor235> e da tim trog soft center nhung khong co flash
<vubuntor235> help e voi
<vubuntor535> Sao mình chụp màn hình bên Ubuntu mà wa win xp nó ko xem đc
<vubuntor535> mặc dù mình đã chuyển sang định dạng gif rồi
<vubuntor661> mình chuyển sang định dạng nào Win mới đọc được vậy
<vubuntor661> alo alo có ai ko
<kid_1> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<vubuntor661> hi
<vubuntor661> rồi, ko ai tl rồi!
<kid_1> bạn hỏi gì?
<vubuntor290> các bạn cho mình hỏi vì sao phiên bản Ubuntu 12.10 không cài song song với windows được thông qua ứng dụng wubi được nữa? Cảm ơn nhiều
<_Tux_> Cài qua Wubi không hẳn là cài song song
<heroandtn3> bạn cài như thế nào mà không được? nó báo lỗi gì hay là làm sao?
<_Tux_> và từ 12.04 thì ứng dụng Wubi không được đi kèm với thành phần chính của Ubuntu
<_Tux_> túm lại là cài bằng Wubi rất là hên xui
<_Tux_> và tại sao phải dùng wubi nếu bạn thực sự muốn trải nghiệm linux nhể?
<vubuntor290> vậy là phiên bản 12.10 khó cài đặt bằng wubi hơn các phiên bản trước phải k?
<_Tux_> đại thể là thế
<vubuntor290> mình vẫn chưa quen dùng ubuntu lắm, thông qua wubi là trải nghiệm ubuntu gần như hoàn chỉnh rồi
 * _Tux_ cài thẳng vào HDD dùng hơn 4 năm vẫn chưa thấy trải nghiệm hoàn chỉnh linux
<kid_1> vubuntor290: cứ cài wubi đi
<kid_1> cài xong dùng độ 1 ,2 ngày chán rồi xóa đi dùng win cho lành
<heroandtn3> vubuntor290: nếu bạn chưa quen dùng lắm thì có thể chọn giải pháp cài trên máy ảo
<heroandtn3> tha hồ mà quậy trên máy ảo, ko sợ hỏng máy thật
<vubuntor290> khi cài bằng wubi khi vừa setup đươc một chút là chương trình báo không thể tiếp tục quá trình cài đặt.
<vubuntor290> uh
<heroandtn3> nó có báo tại sao ko thể tiếp tục ko bạn?
<vubuntor290> tại lúc trước cài thông qua wibi thì nó như được cài trực tiếp trên cấu hình máy mình
<vubuntor290> mình không nhớ rõ lỗi đó
<vubuntor290> những phiên bản ubuntu khác như UbuntuStudio, Xubuntu,... có gì khác không các bạn
<vubuntor329> Lam sao chuyen odt sang word z mấy bạn
<vubuntor329> mình lấy LibreOffice thì tạo file odt
<heroandtn3> Save as
<vubuntor887> chào
<_Tux_> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<vubuntor887> cho mình hỏi mình cài ubuntu phiên bản destop
<vubuntor887> nhưng ko dược
<vubuntor887> no chỉ ra mann hình dos
<vubuntor887> dos: mình quen tỏng ubuntu gọi là gì rồi
<vubuntor887> có phải máy có card rời là bị vậy ko
<vubuntor887> à
<_Tux_> có thể
<vubuntor887> máy tính sau khi cài ubuntu bằng vn-ware thì chỉ hienj ra màn hình text thôi
<_Tux_> vubuntor887: bạn dùng VGA của hãng nào?
<vubuntor887> laptop
<_Tux_> vubuntor887: WMware thì nó lại khác
<vubuntor887> gẻoce
<vubuntor887> geforce gt540m
<vubuntor887> Wmware thì sao bạn
<_Tux_> vubuntor887: giờ tải driver nvidia về rồi cài thôi
<_Tux_> hoặc thử fix như beginner guide
<_Tux_> rồi cài drivers
<vubuntor887> ko tồn tại drive cho ubuntu
<_Tux_> sao lại không tồn tại driver
<vubuntor887> trên trang chủ máy mình ko có drive cho ubuntu
<_Tux_> linux driver dùng cho Ubuntu
<vubuntor887> aspire 4743g
<_Tux_> vì Ubuntu là linux
<vubuntor887> uhm
<vubuntor887> mình biết
<vubuntor887> acer aspire 4743g
<vubuntor887> nnhunwg ko tìm thấy bạn
<_Tux_> không nghĩ là không có driver cho linux
<_Tux_> vubuntor887: bạn tìm lại xem
<_Tux_> hoặc thử cách khắc phục ở đây
<_Tux_> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<vubuntor887> ko có
<_Tux_> mục "Những rắc rối thường gặp"
<vubuntor887> uhm
<vubuntor887> để mình coi. Thank bạn
<vubuntor887> có gì ngày mai mình hỏi. Hôm nay thank bạn nhé
<vubuntor277> Các bạn chỉ giúp mình cách khôi phục dữ liệu trên ubuntu 12.4 LTS. Mình cám ơn các bạn
#ubuntu-vn 2012-12-01
<vubuntor183> xin chào
<vubuntor183> ai có thể giúp mình ko
<_Tux_> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor183> mình hiện giờ muốn cài đặt ubuntu trên hàng loạt máy tính
<vubuntor183> bây giờ mình đã cài sẵn từ đĩa ra 1 máy
<vubuntor183> mình muốn backup nó lại file ghost để bung ra các máy khác
<vubuntor183> thì phải làm sao ạ
<_Tux_> bạn có thể dùng clonezilla
<_Tux_> hoặc pxe with preseed (cái này cần kĩ năng nhiều hơn chút)
<vubuntor183> nhưng mình muốn dùng với notron ghost đ.c ko bạn
<Severus> không
<vubuntor183> cám ơn ạ
<_Tux_> welcome to hell
<vubuntor819> cho hỏi cú pháp kiểm tra ubuntu đã đủ drive hay chưa
<Severus> lspci -k
<_Tux_> vubuntor819: không thấy thiếu thì đủ
<_Tux_> :))
<_Tux_> Severus: cái kia list pci devices thôi lol
<Severus> anh _Tux_ :)) -k nó trỏ ra kernel drivers in úe anh ah
<Severus> :D
<heroandtn3> yes
<vubuntor819> thank
<vubuntor697> chào mọi người
<vubuntor697> em là lính mới Ubuntu
<vubuntor697> hiện tại em cài wine và cài internetdownloadmanager trên wine
<HealthyCrab> wat for
<vubuntor697> giờ em muốn add IDM cho firefox
<vubuntor697> thì làm như thế nào vậy ?
<HealthyCrab> dùng idm làm gì :-/
<vubuntor697> tốc đôj tải files nó nhanh mà, em cũng cài downthemall cho firefox
<vubuntor697> nhưng em muốn add IDM vào
<vubuntor697> cho firefox
<HealthyCrab> ko add được
<vubuntor697> thế phải copy URL phải ko anh
<vubuntor697> sau đó add băng tay
<vubuntor697> mà cho em hỏi, em cài Ubuntu 12.04 giờ có 1 thanh bên tay trái
<HealthyCrab> haizz
<HealthyCrab> tránh dùng wine ra
<vubuntor697> làm thế nào để em đưa nó xuống dưới
<HealthyCrab> cần windows app
<HealthyCrab> tốt nhất về windows dùng
<HealthyCrab> hình như không chuyển được
<vubuntor697> hix
<vubuntor697> vâng
<vubuntor697> em cũng thử mấy làm
<vubuntor697> nhưng mà ko đươc
<vubuntor697> dùng downthemall vậy
<vubuntor697> giờ làm thế nào
<vubuntor697> để cái thanh bên tay trái
<vubuntor697> nó xuống dưới vậy anh :?
<vubuntor697> hình như thanh Luncher thì phải
<vubuntor697> thanh launcher
<HealthyCrab> nó làm được nhiều việc hơn là chỉ launch
<vubuntor697> vâng
<vubuntor697> giờ ém muốn nó xuống duới
<vubuntor697> chứ ko phải ở bên tay trái
<vubuntor697> hình như bản trước nó có thể chỉnh top, left, right
<HealthyCrab> ko chỉnh được thì phải
<HealthyCrab> màn hình đằng nào cũng dẹt
<HealthyCrab> để thế chính ra đỡ tốn diện tích hơn
<HealthyCrab> :-/
<vubuntor697> @heal anh chưa chỉnh bao giờ sao
<vubuntor697> ủa ko có ai chỉnh thanh đó nữa sao ?
 * HealthyCrab không chỉnh để yên
<vubuntor794> anh chị ơi e code html vs gredit lúc code thì hiện thị tiếng việt rùi nhưng khi load lên trang web thì ko có tiếng việt nữa :(
<vubuntor794> anh chị giúp e với . e cài ibus-unikey
<HealthyCrab> để encoding -> UTF-8
<heroandtn3> thêm dòng này vào:
<heroandtn3> <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8" />
<vubuntor794> hjhjhj
<vubuntor794> vâng e cảm ơn nhìu lắm ạ
<vubuntor794> đc rùi ạ
<_Tux_> mã html nhìn vui nhỉ
<_Tux_> hjhjhj là thẻ nào vậy ta
<_Tux_> =))
<vubuntor794> :D
<vubuntor794> nhwung mà file html nào cũng phải thêm vào ạ
<vubuntor794> có cách nào khác ko
<_Tux_> vubuntor794: cách khác là dùng IDE =)
<heroandtn3> không
<vubuntor794> hì hì. thầy e ko cho dùng IDE hỗ trợ bắt notepadd++ nhưng ko chạy đc ubuntu nên e chuyển gredit :D
<HealthyCrab> lolzo
<_Tux_> lol
<_Tux_> vãi cả thầy =)
<vubuntor794> hì
<_Tux_> ếu nghĩ ông thầy nào vớ vẩn thế
<vubuntor794> à
<heroandtn3> có 1 cái hay chả kém notepad++
<heroandtn3> là sublime text 2
<vubuntor794> thầy bảo code ide thì ko hiểu gì vì nó hỗ trợ mạnh
<vubuntor794> mình ko nhớ code
<heroandtn3> .g sublime text 2
<iPhenny> heroandtn3: http://www.sublimetext.com/2
<iSupyBot> Title: Sublime Text - Download (at www.sublimetext.com)
<vubuntor794> toàn bắt chơi notepad
 * _Tux_ cũng chả nhớ tí code mịa nào
<vubuntor794> sublimetext là gì nhỉ
<_Tux_> google ftw
<vubuntor794> :D
<_Tux_> giờ chỗ có thể tìm kiếm là được rồi nhớ hết mần chi
<vubuntor794> e cũng nghĩ thế
<vubuntor794> mấy ông già già cứ thích code tay bo
<vubuntor794> :((
<vubuntor794> mà ngoài gredit ra còn thằng nào code html hay cho ubuntu ko nhỉ
<heroandtn3> lolz
<heroandtn3> đã bảo là có sublime ở trên lại còn hỏi
<vubuntor794> khì khì
<heroandtn3> sinh viên bây h thực vật nhỉ
<vubuntor794> thì e hỏi sublime alf cái gì có ai nói đâu
<heroandtn3> lolz
<heroandtn3> .g sublime text 2
<iPhenny> heroandtn3: http://www.sublimetext.com/2
<iSupyBot> Title: Sublime Text - Download (at www.sublimetext.com)
<vubuntor794> vâng ạ
<vubuntor794> e đang down
<vubuntor794> hjhj
<heroandtn3> nó ngon chả kém notepad++ đâu
<heroandtn3> mà khuyên nên dùng cái í
<vubuntor794> vậy hả? hihi. nhwung ko đc hỗ trợ mạnh đâu, ông thầy e ko cho
<vubuntor794> :D:D
<heroandtn3> vì nó có cả trên Linux, Windows và Mac OS
<vubuntor794> mà có a nào dùng ibus ko gõ tiếng việt trong eclipse hay ở đâu cũng thế
<_Tux_> vubuntor794: thôi
<_Tux_> dùng echo mà code html
<vubuntor794> ví dụ gõ àm để lại chữ cuối là nguyên âm thì nó lại copy 1 đoạn khi click chuột vào ô text khac
<_Tux_> =))
<Severus> mới dùng đã chơi subline
<Severus> O.o
<_Tux_> Severus: chả sao mà
<Severus> :D
<vubuntor794> echo là cái chi?_?
<_Tux_> bạn ấy có type với C-C và C-V mà
<_Tux_> =)
<_Tux_> vubuntor794: echo "<html></html>" > xxx.html
<_Tux_> =)
<_Tux_> hardcore
<vubuntor794> ôi vãi anh
<vubuntor794> mà cài đạt linux nhìu cái đc cái ko
<vubuntor794> nhât là cái giống tar.gz ý
<vubuntor794> :(
<heroandtn3> ừ
<heroandtn3> linux biến hóa khôn lường
<heroandtn3> vui lắm
<vubuntor794> có cái copy vào /opt là ăn ngay
<vubuntor794> có cái vỡ mặt ra ko cài đc
<vubuntor794> ức lắm anh chị ạ
<vubuntor794> tại mình dốt
<_Tux_> vubuntor794: tại nghĩ nó như windows
<heroandtn3> mình hiểu cảm giác của bạn
<heroandtn3> hồi dùng windows mình cũng thế
<_Tux_> nên với copy/paste vô /opt thản nhiên thế
<_Tux_> :D
<vubuntor794> hì
<heroandtn3> cài phần mềm xong nó ko cho dùng mà phải có key
<vubuntor794> ối trời
<heroandtn3> cũng ức lắm nên mới chuyển sang linux
<vubuntor794> vâng
<vubuntor794> ạ
<vubuntor794> cảm giác của a e cũng hiểu
<vubuntor794> có khi lang thang trên mạng hàng h chỉ để tìm 1 cái key
<vubuntor794> chết cha
<vubuntor794> chạy file subline thế nào đây
<vubuntor794> Sublime Text 2.0.1.tar.bz2
<vubuntor794> em đc cái file này nè
<_Tux_> .g how to install sublime text 2 ubuntu
<iPhenny> _Tux_: http://www.technoreply.com/how-to-install-sublime-text-2-on-ubuntu-12-04-unity/
<iSupyBot> Title: How to install Sublime Text 2 on Ubuntu 12.04 (Unity) | Technoreply (at www.technoreply.com)
<_Tux_> vãi Google
<_Tux_> =)
<heroandtn3> .g sublime text download
<iPhenny> heroandtn3: http://www.sublimetext.com/2
<iSupyBot> Title: Sublime Text - Download (at www.sublimetext.com)
<vubuntor794> ợ
<vubuntor794> cứ chạy theo lệnh là ok ạ
<heroandtn3> thôi
<heroandtn3> đừng đọc bài của lão _Tux_
<heroandtn3> bây h giải nén cái file bạn vừa download về ra
<heroandtn3> rồi click đúp vào file sublime_text
 * _Tux_ đoán heroandtn3 chưa xem cái link con bot nó google
<heroandtn3> như chạy file exe bên windows ế
<vubuntor794> vậy ạ
<vubuntor794> e cahyj theo a tux
<vubuntor794> k thành công
<vubuntor794> :)
<vubuntor794> y cha
<_Tux_> vubuntor794: noob :))
<vubuntor794> cahyj thẳng luôn
<heroandtn3> thực vật :v
<vubuntor794> hic
<vubuntor794> mà đấy
<vubuntor794> sao lại thực vật
 * _Tux_ đang định bụng dev mấy cái plugin cho ST2
<_Tux_> vim có mà ST2 ếu có
<_Tux_> cũng hơi ức chế
<vubuntor794> hi
<vubuntor794> e có emac àm chẳng biêt dùng gì
<vubuntor794> loằng ngoằng quá
<vubuntor794> e định lập trình shell
<vubuntor794> kakakaka
 * _Tux_ ếu biết lập trình
<vubuntor794> bi h lập tình C++ trên ubunu e kon ko biết
<vubuntor794> hjc
<vubuntor794> khó quá
<Severus> vubuntor794:
<Severus> shell dễ mà
<Severus> C++ thì gedit mà táng
<Severus> từ từ sẽ biết
 * _Tux_ chả biết gì
<_Tux_> anh Severus kèm cặp em nha
<_Tux_> ;)
<Severus> :-s
<Severus> vào xó
<vubuntor794> vậy ạ
<heroandtn3> em cũng có biết lập trình C++ đâu :(
<vubuntor794> C++ viết bằng gredit
<vubuntor794> nhưng biên dịch nó thế nào ý ạ
<vubuntor794> e biết nha
<vubuntor794> e học rùi đó
 * _Tux_ đi tìm gredit để học
<vubuntor794> a nào giúp e viết hello bàng C++ rùi chạy trên linux với
<vubuntor794> làm thế nào nó chạy đc ý mới là quan trọng
<heroandtn3> .g lap trinh c tren linux
<iPhenny> heroandtn3: http://forum.thaiviet.com/showthread.php?tid=159
<iSupyBot> Title: Tổng quan về lập trình C/C++ trên Linux (at forum.thaiviet.com)
<heroandtn3> .g lap trinh c tren linux svbk.vn
<iPhenny> heroandtn3: http://svbk.vn/
<iSupyBot> Title: Diễn đàn Sinh viên Bách Khoa Hà Nội (at svbk.vn)
<heroandtn3> lolz
<vubuntor794> trời
<vubuntor794> hjc hjc
<vubuntor794> e kiểm tra which g++
<vubuntor794> nos lại ko báo gì
<vubuntor794> chắc là thiếu rồi
<vubuntor794> làm thế nào để cosnos bi h ạ
<_Tux_> vubuntor794: sudo make me g++
<_Tux_> =))
<vubuntor794> make: *** No rule to make target `me'.  Stop.
<vubuntor794> thế này là gì nhỉ
<vubuntor794> e gõ theo anh tux nos bị thế
<vubuntor794> a tux đâu rùi
<_Tux_> :sosad:
<vubuntor794> lỗi đó là gì thế
<heroandtn3> tức là bạn chưa có g++
<vubuntor794> vậy ý e là muốn có nó thì lafmt hế nào ạ
<heroandtn3> sudo apt-get install g++
<vubuntor794> hehe chuẩn men
 * _Tux_ cười cười
<vubuntor794> mà các anh ơi. lập trình shel có khó ko hí hí
<vubuntor794> a nào có tài liệu cho e v
<_Tux_> Google
<_Tux_> .g tldp abs
<iPhenny> _Tux_: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<vubuntor794> trời
<iSupyBot> Title: Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide (at tldp.org)
<vubuntor794> a thông minh thế
<_Tux_> vubuntor794: you're noobs
<vubuntor794> no
<vubuntor794> it's you
<vubuntor794> not me
<vubuntor794> kakaka
 * _Tux_ cười đểu
<vubuntor794> trời ơi...Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide
<vubuntor794> where is it?
<vubuntor794> nhìu thế
<Severus> cuốn abs đó hay đó đọc đi
<Severus> =]]
<vubuntor794> vâng anh ạ. nhưng toàn tiếng anh
<vubuntor794> :((
<vubuntor794> mà các anh này
<vubuntor794> e hỏi tý
<_Tux_> không biết mình dốt thì khổ lắm
<_Tux_> :))
<vubuntor794> dùng để lập trình thì nên chọn gì
<vubuntor794> ubuntu hay linux mình hay fedora
<Severus> anh _Tux_
<Severus> :))
<vubuntor794> a Tux kìa
 * Severus too
<vubuntor794> :))
<_Tux_> Severus: đỡ thế nào được
<heroandtn3> dùng gì cũng lập trình được bạn nhé
<vubuntor794> lại trốn đi đâu rồi
<_Tux_> Severus: đem đi mổ đã
<vubuntor794> hì hì
<vubuntor794> vâng
<vubuntor794> e thấy nó cũng giống nhau
<vubuntor794> kì khì
<vubuntor794> quan trọng ở chỗ là mình ko biết gì
<vubuntor794> :((
<heroandtn3> ko biết gì rất tốt
<vubuntor794> ôi cha mẹ ơi sao shell nhìn loằng ngoằng quá vậy
<heroandtn3> vì khi đó học cái mới dễ
<vubuntor794> thế ạ
<vubuntor794> e thông minh lắm
<vubuntor794> lại còn chưa biết gì
 * _Tux_ thấy thụ động
<vubuntor794> chắc là tiếp thu dễ
<_Tux_> và thiếu tiếp thu
<_Tux_> =)
<vubuntor794> a nào bồi dướng em đi
<vubuntor794> cái gì cơ
<vubuntor794> e mới cài ubuntu đc 1 tuần
<vubuntor794> mà e cài đc râts nhìu rồi đó
<vubuntor794> sử dụng linux hơi bị thạo luôn
<heroandtn3> tốt
<_Tux_> =))
<vubuntor794> mỗi tooijl à mảng lập trình e chưa biết thoi
<_Tux_> TDTH vkl
<_Tux_> =))
<_Tux_> TDTT*
<vubuntor794> cài je
<heroandtn3> em nó mới vào chưa biết gì
<vubuntor794> đấy
<heroandtn3> đề nghị bác _Tux_ không nên chê cười
<vubuntor794> ai cũng như a có phải tốt ko
<_Tux_> thấy vubuntor794 giống SV năm nhất
<heroandtn3> bảo sao các em nó nhanh nản, vì khi nó mới bắt đầu toàn bị troll
<_Tux_> mới vô được ĐH
<_Tux_> nên rất hổ báo
<vubuntor794> chứ như a tux kia chắc ko có đệ đâu
<_Tux_> =))
<vubuntor794> ko ai thèm chơi
<_Tux_> vubuntor794: hô hô
 * _Tux_ đầy đệ
<vubuntor794> ẹc
<_Tux_> cơ mà cũng chả cần nhiều
<_Tux_> chất là chính
<vubuntor794> em hổ báo thì e chẳng ngổi đây nc vs a
<vubuntor794> e đam mê thôi hehe
<_Tux_> hô hô
<Severus> vubuntor794:
<_Tux_> đam mê
<_Tux_> =))
<Severus> tự ái thì không lên được đâu
<vubuntor794> e thấy linux rất tuyệt
 * _Tux_ ngửa mặt lên trời cười
 * Severus vỡ đầu với anh _Tux_ mới ngồi ửo đây đến giờ đây
<Severus> :)
<vubuntor794> hihi
<vubuntor794> mà e bảo
<heroandtn3> ubuntu-vn bị nhiễm hết từ lão _Tux_ rồi
 * heroandtn3 *lắc đầu*
<vubuntor794> lập trình shell sau này có ra tiền ko nhỉ khí khí
<_Tux_> vubuntor794: muốn ra tiền
<_Tux_> thì trồng thuốc phiện
<_Tux_> với nuôi con cv á
<_Tux_> :))
<vubuntor794> sac
<vubuntor794> e hỏi thật mà
<vubuntor794> hay chỉ là đam mê
<vubuntor794> thầy e bảo
<vubuntor794> lập trình shell ra tiền lắm
<vubuntor794> e nghe theo nên itmf hiểu
<Severus> vubuntor794: chauw thaasyc ái nào không kiém ra tiền
<vubuntor794> mà tìm hiểu xong bi h lại thấy hay hay
<Severus> ai abro shell ra tiền
 * Severus đang vỡ mặt đây
<Severus> =]]
<vubuntor794> sắp chueyen sang đam mê rồi
<_Tux_> nhận cái gì là đam mê
<vubuntor794> hjhj
<_Tux_> nghe dễ nhở
<vubuntor794> mới 1 tuần àm e đã dùng toàn ubuntu rồi nha
<vubuntor794> nó tùy biến cao quá
<vubuntor794> làm mình thích
<vubuntor794> :))
<_Tux_> (cười cười)
<vubuntor794> ko sang windows rồi
<_Tux_> vubuntor794: tùy biến cao ở đâu?
<vubuntor794> e dổi giao diện vs các thứ ý
<vubuntor794> khà kahf
<_Tux_> vubuntor794: chả nhẽ Windows và MacOSX không đổi được
<vubuntor794> bi h e còn gà nên mới nghịch mấy cái đó thôi
<_Tux_> haha
<vubuntor794> ko đổi đc
<_Tux_> vậy mà nói như đúng rồi "tính tùy biến cao"
<_Tux_> haha
<Severus> anh _Tux_ nhớ Gin không
<Severus> ?
<_Tux_> Severus: ờ
<Severus> lâu không thấy  nó vào
<_Tux_> thằng cu bên Thái đó hở
<vubuntor794> mac os X
<vubuntor794> e nghịch rồi
<vubuntor794> có cho tù biên đâu
<_Tux_> Severus: cu đấy thái độ tốt :D
<Severus> anh _Tux_ vâng
<_Tux_> vubuntor794: vậy là bạn không tùy biến được giao diện
<Severus> chắc anwm nhất dập tàn tạ rồi
<Severus> :D
<vubuntor794> trời
<Severus> :D
<_Tux_> đâu phải nó không làm được
<_Tux_> hô hô
<Severus> vâng
<vubuntor794> cái thwanfg mac đc cái nét
<_Tux_> vubuntor794: biết shell32.dll hem
<_Tux_> ;)
<vubuntor794> e dùng cứ thế nào ý phí cả 1 thàng học cài amc trên laprop
<vubuntor794> thui ạ, e co biết đâu
<vubuntor794> hjc
<_Tux_> vubuntor794: thế thì đừng khẳng định
<_Tux_> :))
<_Tux_> cái "tùy biến của linux"
<vubuntor794> cái dll là của wwindows ạ
<_Tux_> nó không phải ở chỗ bạn đang nói đâu
<vubuntor794> thì e thấy trên mạng nói thế nên e nghĩ thề khí khí
<vubuntor794> thế chắc là do lập trình rồi
<vubuntor794> :D
<_Tux_> vubuntor794: vậy là bạn không hiểu
<heroandtn3> .g restore database using workbench
<iPhenny> heroandtn3: https://help.fasthosts.co.uk/app/answers/detail/a_id/1404/~/back-up-and-restore-mysql-databases-using-mysql-workbench
<iSupyBot> Title: Back up and restore MySQL databases using MySQL Workbench (at help.fasthosts.co.uk)
<_Tux_> như một con vẹt nhắc lại lời người ta
<vubuntor794> trơi
<_Tux_> nhưng không hiểu người ta nói gì :D
<vubuntor794> e mới dùng có 1 tuần
<vubuntor794> biết đc nhiêu
<vubuntor794> grrrr... ko phải xoắn e
<_Tux_> mình chả quan tâm bạn dùng được bao lâu
<Severus> vubuntor794: tùy biến là tính control cao
<_Tux_> đấy không phải lý do
<_Tux_> ;)
<Severus> không phải đổi giao diện anfy nọ
<Severus> ;)
<vubuntor794> thế ạ
<vubuntor794> nghĩa là nhuư nào vậy a
<Severus> chịu khó nghe anh _Tux_  đi
<Severus> :)
<_Tux_> vubuntor794: thôi mơ mộng viển vông đi
<_Tux_> =))
<vubuntor794> a Tux nói bựa lắm. toàn xoáy e thui
<vubuntor794> đấy thấy chưa
 * _Tux_ đầu 2 xoáy
<vubuntor794> lại bắt đầu đó
<_Tux_> vubuntor794: tự ái vặt kinh quá
<_Tux_> =))
<vubuntor794> ko. e k tự ái
<vubuntor794> e chỉ thù vặt thui
<vubuntor794> :))
<vubuntor794> a đợi đáy
<vubuntor794> rùi e biêts hơn a cho coi
 * _Tux_ nằm ngửa đợi vubuntor794 
<vubuntor794> lúc ấy a phải hỏi e đó
<_Tux_> vubuntor794: bạn học để hơn người
<_Tux_> thì còn lâu đã hơn được người ta
<_Tux_> =))
<vubuntor794> biết ngay mà
<vubuntor794> lại vặn vẹo
<_Tux_> cày cuốc chỉ để làm việc đó
<_Tux_> chả có ích gì đâu
<_Tux_> nghe như 2 thằng cu thích 2 cô bé
<vubuntor794> @@
<vubuntor794> wahts?
<_Tux_> 1 thằng ăn chơi đú đởn thì gái nó lại thích
<_Tux_> thằng cu kia cũng ăn chơi đú đởn theo để được gái thích
<_Tux_> =))
<_Tux_> mong mình ăn chơi hơn thì con kia quay ra với mình
<_Tux_> kiểu kiểu vậy
<_Tux_> :P
<vubuntor794> @@
<vubuntor794> thế nói chung bi h cuộc đời là vậy àm
<_Tux_> vubuntor794: xác định là học cho mình
<vubuntor794> e thấy học hỏi nhau là tốt
<_Tux_> thì học kiểu khác
<Severus> =]]
<_Tux_> học cho qua môn
<_Tux_> một kiểu khác
<vubuntor794> ko đúng à
<_Tux_> hô hô
<vubuntor794> ẹc
<vubuntor794> linh tinh qus
<_Tux_> vubuntor794: học hỏi nhau là tốt
<_Tux_> nhưng chọn lọc mà học
<_Tux_> vubuntor794: các cháu trẻ trâu học hỏi các chú bên jp
<_Tux_> bốc đầu
<_Tux_> với moto bay
<Severus> hàng xẻng anh ơi
<Severus> :D
<_Tux_> rồi thì mặt với đường là 1 đấy thôi
<vubuntor794> trẻ trâu cái gì
<vubuntor794> rùi xem nhé
<vubuntor794> a cũng bắt đầu là trẻ trâu mà
<_Tux_> hô hô
<_Tux_> vẫn thích công kích cá nhân mình hơn là chú ý những gì mình nói
<_Tux_> :))
<_Tux_> vubuntor794: mình chưa bao giờ bắt đầu như bạn
<_Tux_> vì đơn giản mình không phải là bạn !
<vubuntor794> thế a ntn?
<_Tux_> vubuntor794: mình tự học tất cả
<Severus> vubuntor794:
<Severus> hơn thua với anh _Tux_ ddduwocj gì anfo
<vubuntor794> trời
<Severus> ?
<vubuntor794> thế ko phải là hay
<vubuntor794> cuộc đời là học hỏi nhau
<Severus> hỏi lại vubuntor794
<_Tux_> Severus: thì anh bảo rồi
<vubuntor794> ko thì tọa ra 2 chữ cộng đồng làm chi
<Severus> bạn hơn thua với anh _Tux_ để được gì
<_Tux_> chú vubuntor794 chỉ thích hơn thua
<Severus> ?
<_Tux_> :))
<_Tux_> vubuntor794: cộng đồng là gì?
<_Tux_> giải thích thử coi :D
<vubuntor794> là để mọi ng cùng giao lưu học hỏi nhau chứ gì nữa
<vubuntor794> cũng nhưu cộng động ubuntu ý
<_Tux_> okie
<_Tux_> thế tự học hỏi mâu thuẩn gì với cộng đồng?
<_Tux_> chả mâu thuẫn mịa gì
<_Tux_> =))
<Severus> định nghĩa mọt hồi thì
<Severus> cộng đồng là nơi ăn sẵn
<_Tux_> vubuntor794: lập luận chưa đủ vững chắc
<Severus> =))
<Severus> vào để xin giúp đỡ trong khi không tự mình  cô gắng
<Severus> :-s
<_Tux_> right? vubuntor794 ?
<_Tux_> =))
 * HealthyCrab thò đầu ra
 * HealthyCrab rụt cổ vào
 * _Tux_ bò vào xó cho chuyên gia corrupt tuổi trẻ HealthyCrab hoạt động
<HealthyCrab> quit rồi
<_Tux_> lol
<_Tux_> disconnect
#ubuntu-vn 2012-12-02
<heroandtn3> ecllipse bị lỗi, hôm nay mở ra thấy mất toàn bộ project trong workspace mới đau
<heroandtn3> :(
<heroandtn3> phần mềm nào recover tốt nhất trên U mọi người nhỉ
<heroandtn3> anh _Tux_, Stanley00
<Stanley00> heroandtn3: anh cũng không rành, có thể là testdisk
#ubuntu-vn 2013-11-25
<vubuntor648> minh bi loi nay thi lam sao: compiz (core) - Error: Plugin 'opengl' not loaded.
<Stanley00> Bạn đã bị cấm tham gia vào diễn đàn.
<Stanley00> Hãy liên hệ với người quản trị để biết thêm thông tin.
<Stanley00> Nguyên nhân dẫn đến việc bạn bị cấm tham gia là: Spammer
<Stanley00> Địa chỉ IP của bạn đã bị cấm.
<Stanley00> @@
 * Crab2 nhìn Stanley00 lắc đầu
<Crab2> có gì mà phải spam nhau thế, quảng cáo có gì khó đâu, thiếu gì cách làm tử tế
<Stanley00> không có quyền đụng chạm tới router...
<Crab2> công ty có ép thì cũng chọn chỗ khác
<Stanley00> éo reset ip được :(
<Crab2> ai lại chọn #ubuntu-vn làm chỗ spam bao giờ
<Crab2> :-<
<Crab2> tsk tsk tsk
<Stanley00> Crab2: router lấy ip động mờ... xui xẻo thế nào dính cái ip này @@
<Crab2> thôi
 * Crab2 cũng thông cảm cho Stanley00 mà
<Crab2> cũng có những lúc bần cùng bí bách phải spam nhau thiệt
<Crab2> :-<
<Stanley00> @@
<Crab2> rút kinh nghiệm lần sau spam chỗ khác nhé
<Stanley00> "A"
<afterlastangel> "B"
<Stanley00> mà ai code cái block này ấy nhỉ? đa số ip VN là ip động, ban kiểu này thì không ổn tí nào
 * Crab2 bò bò lên phô rum
<Stanley00> điển hình như trường hơp của /me này :(
<Crab2> hình như mình cũng là mod chớ bộ
<Stanley00> Crab2: thế sn bỏ ban được không?
<Crab2> Nguyên nhân dẫn đến việc bạn bị cấm tham gia là: Spammer
<Crab2> Địa chỉ IP của bạn đã bị cấm.
<Crab2> huehuehue
<Crab2> :'3
<Stanley00> @@
 * Crab2 đá đá afterlastangel 
<afterlastangel> ???
<Crab2> ^ đọc lên vài dòng
<afterlastangel> ặc ặc
<afterlastangel> :-s
<afterlastangel> nhớ password rồi à Crab2?
<Crab2> yup
<Crab2> :-\
<afterlastangel> ban IP sa được trời
<afterlastangel> :-s
<Crab2> auto ban ấy mà
<afterlastangel> nick nào đâu :-s
<Stanley00> afterlastangel:  Stanley_00, cơ mà nó ban theo IP ấy :(
<afterlastangel> :-s
<afterlastangel> ko hiểu lun
#ubuntu-vn 2013-11-26
<vubuntor565> Có bạn nào online cho mình hỏi chút về việc cài đặt, mình xài con Dell Vostro 2420, đang xài Win 7, hôm qua cài lại unbuntu 12.04, mình có chia cho nó 1 phân vùng khoảng 30Gb định dạng ext4 nhưng sau khi cài xong nó thông báo restart để hoaafn tất thì mình làm theo nhưng nó chỉ chạy qua khỏi màn hình boot rồi đứg đó đen thui có con trỏ nhấp nháy hoài lu
<vn151502510> vẫn vào được win chứ?
<vubuntor565> Ko vào Win được luôn phải chạy lại Ghost
<vn151502510> thế giờ thế nào?
<vubuntor565> thì giờ đang xài WIn nè ko dám cài nữa.
<vubuntor565> Mình muốn biết sao lại có tình trạng như vậy?
<vn151502510> bạn từng cài được 1 lần rồi đúng không
<vn151502510> hôm qua là cài lại mà?
<vubuntor565> À do máy này lúc mới mua về là có sẵn Ubuntu nhưng mình cài lại Win, giờ cài lại Unbutu thì ko được.
<vn151502510> qua khỏi màn hình boot là thế nào?
<vn151502510> có hiện menu grub không?
<vn151502510> kiểu như là có chữ ubuntu gì không ấy?
<vubuntor565> Các máy Dell khi khởi động lên luôn có cái logo Dell và có hiên 2 dòng là bấm F12 để vào boot option, còn bấm F2 là vào BIOS đó, nó qua cái màn hình đó rồi đen thui chỉ có con trỏ nhấp nháy.
<vn151502510> vậy thì có vẻ như nó chưa cài gì rồi
<vn151502510> bạn cài theo hướng dẫn nào vậy?
<vubuntor565> à trên trang chủ của Ubuntu cài bằng USB đó, sao lại chưa cài gì? rõ ràng lúc mình cài xong nó hiện diaglog nói restart lại để hoàn tất mà?
<vn151502510> có vẻ bị lỗi gì đó khi cài đặt mà bạn không để ý thôi
<vn151502510> mình tin bạn cài lại sẽ được
<vn151502510> bạn có chọn thư mục / tương ứng với phân vùng mới không?
<vubuntor565> Lạ vậy nếu bị lỗi sao nó ko hiện bảng thông báo? và lại lỗi thì sao lại nói restart lại để hoàn tất? à tất nhiên mình chọn cài vô phân vùng mới rồi.
<vn151502510> chà, xin lỗi, mình chỉ đoán là do lỗi khi cài grub thôi, hoặc là cài đặt không hiển thị
<vn151502510> bạn thử cài lại lần nữa xem, bạn nên chia / chỉ khoảng 10GB thôi, còn để một phân vùng khác làm home
<vn151502510> phần cài đặt của ubuntu nhẹ lắm, cài hết các ứng dụng chắc chưa tới 10GB đâu
<vn151502510> thử thêm một lần nữa thôi
<vubuntor565> Ủa chứ ko phải là home cũng chung với nới cài đặt luôn à? mình để vùng swap khoảng 2Gb đủ chưa?
<vn151502510> swap chủ yếu phục vụ cho hibernate với khi bị quá RAM thôi, vậy nên nếu đặt nó lớn hơn dung lượng RAM quá nhiều cũng không có tác dụng
<vn151502510> tốt nhất đặt bằng RAM
<vn151502510> còn home có thể đặt riêng
<vn151502510> như khi bạn chọn phân vùng tương ứng với /, thì chọn một phân vùng khác tương ứng với /home
<vubuntor565> Vậy là RAM mình 4Gb đặt swap 4Gb luôn à? à còn nữa sau khi cài đặt hoàn tất tại sao mình ko thể thấy cái ổ E, D, C trên Win mà chỉ thấy được phân vùng mà mình đã chia?
<vn151502510> khi bạn cài đặt bản mới tinh, không update thì những phần cài đặt trong /home sẽ vẫn được giữ nguyên
<vn151502510> bạn phân vùng nó bằng ứng dụng nào vậy?
<vubuntor565> Lúc cài đặt Ubuntu nó có sẵn trong phần cài đặt cho mình format ổ đĩa mà?
<vn151502510> vậy thì nó phải hiện tất cả mới đúng
<vn151502510> mình không hiểu ý bạn nói không thấy là sao?
<vubuntor565> Thì máy của thằng bạn mình xài song song WIn 7 và Unbuntu nhưng nếu login vào Unbuntu thì chỉ xài được phân vùng khoảng 50Gb còn các ổ đĩa còn lại đâu thấy hiển thị, chỉ có duy nhất 1 nơi vừa là nơi cài đặt vừa là nơi chứa /home, trong này trống bao nhiêu thì xài bấy nhiêu thôi.
<vn151502510> nghe có vẻ hơi vô lý
<vn151502510> à
<vn151502510> thực ra nó không quản lý giống window, nó chỉ hiện label của các ổ đấy ở phía bên thôi
<vn151502510> khi mount các ổ đó thì nó sẽ nằm ở /media/user/label
<vubuntor565> Là sao? vd máy nó bỏ video trong ổ E, muốn vào xem film trong Ubuntu nhưng tìm hoài ko thấy cái ổ E đâu cả?
<vn151502510> mình không chắc ubuntu thế nào nữa, nhưng thông thường các trình quản lý tập tin sẽ hiện tên các ở ở hàng bên
<vn151502510> tên các ổ đía
<vn151502510> bấm vào tên các ổ đĩa để mở bình thường thôi
<vn151502510> chỉ có điều nó không phân biệt a, b, c gì hết
<vn151502510> hơi khác win một chút
<vubuntor565> Ừ thôi được rồi thanks bạn đã giúp đỡ anhieejt tình để mình cài lại 1 lần nữa xem sao, nếu vẫn ko được là do mình "vô duyên" với linux rồi.
<vn151502510> lúc cài có gì thì cứ lên đây
<vn151502510> với lại rảnh thì chờ một chút
<vn151502510> có thể có người biết lỗi đó mà đang đi đâu đó
<vubuntor565> Ok, thanks bye bạn, giờ mình đi cài lại lần nữa
<vubuntor643> Có bạ nào đang oline ko cho mình hỏi chút về lỗi cài đặt, hồi sáng mình có hỏi 1 bạn rồi, bạn đó nói mình cài thêm 1 lần nữa xem sao nhưng vẫn bị lỗi.
<vn151502510> ok
<vn151502510> lúc cài đặt bạn có thấy mấy cái phân vùng liền nhau không?
<vubuntor643> là sao bạn?
<vn151502510> bạn cài bình thường, nhưng nó không lên tí nào à?
<vubuntor643> ko, lần này ko hư Win, nhưng ko có menu cho chọn vào Ubuntu như máy thằng bạn mình.
<vn151502510> tức là nó vào trực tiếp win luôn à?
<vubuntor643> ừ đúng rồi
<vn151502510> vậy thì có vẻ như chưa cài gì rồi
<vubuntor643> thế là sao? rõ ràng là nó báo installation has finished , rồi please restart to complete mà?
<vn151502510> http://lebinh234.name.vn/2012/05/06/huong-dan-cai-dat-ubuntu-12-04-lts/
<vn151502510> cài đặt có tương tự vậy không?
<vubuntor643> giống y chan luôn.
<vn151502510> đoạn đầu bạn chọn something else à?
<vn151502510> sory, mình không đoán được bệnh
<vubuntor643> ừ đúng rồi để chia lại điza mà
<vn151502510> chia đĩa thì chọn ổ ext4 cho / phải không?
<vn151502510> có format không vậy?
<vubuntor643> Có format đầy đủ
<vn151502510> xin lỗi, mình chịu rồi, nếu không vào được grub thì không biết vì sao nữa
<vubuntor643> Ủa mà grub là cái menu cho chọn vào HĐH nào phải ko? cái đó mình tự cài hay lúc cài Linux nó cài cho mình?
<vn151502510> nó cài tự động
<vn151502510> nó quét một lượt rồi lọc ra những hệ điều hành khả dụng, chắc chắn phải hiện cả windows
<vubuntor643> Tức quá để mai down lại bản khác làm lại lần nữa xem sao, có khi nào file iso hư ko nhỉ? mà thôi bye bạn, thanks bạn nhìu!
<vn151502510> mình đề nghị lubuntu 13.10
#ubuntu-vn 2013-11-27
<vubuntor624> hi
<vubuntor624> co ai khong? cho em hoi
<vubuntor624> alo
<vubuntor624> ho tro truc tuyen nay hoat dong the nao vay
<vubuntor687> A lô! có ai ở đấy không, cứu với
<vubuntor687> Tôi rất thích linux, nhưng xin hỏi hiện giờ nên dùng bản distro nào
<CoconutCrab> Ubuntu 13.10
<vubuntor687> Đang dùng win 7, mà muốn chuyển qua linux quá
<vubuntor687> nhiều Pro chỉ nên dùng bản có hỗ trợ lâu năm như ubuntu 12.04
<redlotus> vubuntor687: thì xài 12.04. Tùy bạn thôi.
<vubuntor687> Cảm ơn! cái tôi cần, là các Pro chỉ tận tình, vì vẫn còn lăn tăn
<vubuntor687> nhiều trang, cái nào cũng nói hay, chưa biết như thế nào?
<CoconutCrab> hmm
<CoconutCrab> nếu có thời gian thì cứ thử
<CoconutCrab> và thường dùng đồ mới là tốt nhất
<CoconutCrab> sẽ hỗ trợ nhiều phần cứng hơn
<vubuntor687> Mình cũng đã cài đặt cho mấy người bạn distro Fedora, đến giờ thấy vẫn ổn chưa ai ý kiến gì
<vubuntor687> Rất mong Pro, đã dùng linux, chỉ bảo tận tình
<CoconutCrab> ubuntu là thân thiện nhất
<CoconutCrab> đỡ mất công sửa ra sửa vào
<vubuntor687> Tôi dùng văn phòng, nên chuyển qua dùng linux, chắc hợp lý, chỉ mỗi tội sợ không gõ được tiếng việt ngon lành như cái anh unikey
<CoconutCrab> nếu văn phòng thì chắc là khó
<CoconutCrab> dùng cá nhân duyệt web giải trí thì tốt hơn
<CoconutCrab> còn dùng cho công việc thì cứ nên windows
<vubuntor687> OK!
<CoconutCrab> ( ._.)
<vubuntor147> hi everyone
<vubuntor147> có ai biết cài phần mềm mà không có quyền root không ạ
<vubuntor147> trọng ubuntu
<Stanley00> vubuntor147: không có đâu bạn à
<Stanley00> mà tại sao bạn lại muốn như thế nhỉ?
<vubuntor147> vì mình dùng putty để dùng máy chủ
<vubuntor147> tuy nhiên thì mình chỉ là user thôi
<vubuntor147> và mình không có quyền root
<vubuntor147> giờ mình muốn cài một số phần mềm để sử dụng
<Stanley00> server thì lại càng không nên có cái tư tưởng như thế, bạn cứ liên hệ với sysadmin của hệ thống, nhờ họ cài dùm đi bạn à
<vubuntor147> cậu có thể vào google đánh từ khóa cài phần mềm không cần root, ở diễn đàn mình có nhưng chẳng hiểu tại sao IP của mình lại bị cấm không xem được cậu có thể coppy phần đó gửi cho m không
<vubuntor147> thanks
<vubuntor147> tớ thấy mợi người bảo có., đang tự tìm hiểu xem có đượckhông bạn à
<Stanley00> cho dù có thì các bước thực hiện cũng cần tới quyền root thôi bạn à, bạn đã không có quyền root thì chịu đi, và làm như mình nói ở trên ấy
<Stanley00> server mà cho phép user cài linh tinh thì còn gì server nữa
<vubuntor147> có nghĩa là phần mêm chỉ cần compile là có thêt chậy được
<vubuntor147> mình đọc về mấy cái path và ./configure mà mình không hiểu gì mấy
<Stanley00> vubuntor147: hình như nãy giờ bạn chẳng hiểu mình nói gì cả... haiz...
<vubuntor147> ukm
<Stanley00> vubuntor018: không pm,
<Stanley00> nói tóm lại là nhờ sysadmin nó cài cho
<Stanley00> không hiểu nữa thì mình chịu.
<vubuntor018> oke thank ban
<NamNT> d/c na`o dang phu. tra'ch vntex a^y nhi?
#ubuntu-vn 2013-11-28
<vubuntor887> mấy a cho e hỏi, máy e nó shutdown mà nó ra màn hình chọn user ko à , 1 của e : admin, 1 cua guest session.
<vubuntor887> em sudo shutdown -h now thi nó được
<n0bawk> chắc bị lỗi permission gì đó ko shutdown đc
<n0bawk> coi log xem bị sao
<vubuntor421> chào
<vubuntor421> alo
<vubuntor421> có ai ở đó ko?
<n0bawk> :q
<vubuntor421> cho tui hoi, sao tui vao dien dan thi bi khoa,
<vubuntor421> tui dang dung ban ubuntu 13.10
<vubuntor421> bao la ip bi block
<vubuntor421> tren laptop thi bi block, nhung tren may tinh de ban thi khong bi
<dnv> Chào các bạn
<dnv> mình cố gắng cài đặt VMWare workstation 9.0 x86_x64 trên Ubuntu 13.10
<dnv> sau khi cài đặt xong, phần mềm yêu cầu như này: http://i.imgur.com/ojTu1ry.png
<dnv> mình chưa biết bước tiếp theo là gì? mong các bạn chỉ giúp
<vubuntor880> alo
<vubuntor880> co ai cho em hoi la sau khi cai ubuntu 12.04 va 13.1 thi am thanh cua em bi nho so voi binh thuong thi do la loi j ak?
<vubuntor880> co ai cho em cach khac phuc khong
<dnv> Chào các bạn
<dnv> mình cố gắng cài đặt VMWare workstation 9.0 x86_x64 trên Ubuntu 13.10
<dnv> sau khi cài đặt xong, phần mềm yêu cầu như này: http://i.imgur.com/ojTu1ry.png
<dnv> mình chưa biết bước tiếp theo là gì? mong các bạn chỉ giúp
<vubuntor276> các bạn cho mình hỏi lỗi E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1 fix làm sao thế
<CoconutCrab> xem mấy dòng quanh đó xem/
<vubuntor276> Errors were encountered while processing:  libssl1.0.0:i386  man-db  libpam-winbind
<vubuntor276> cái này là khi mình cài wine
<CoconutCrab> hmm
<CoconutCrab> ai đó hay sờ apt chỉ bạn này hộ cái
 * CoconutCrab ít sờ
<CoconutCrab> :v
<vubuntor276> nhưng tới khúc ok mình lỡ tắt giờ cài lại không được và bị lỗi
<vubuntor276> ai giúp cái
<vubuntor276> No command 'sudp' found, did you mean:  Command 'sup' from package 'sup' (universe)  Command 'sudo' from package 'sudo' (main)  Command 'sudo' from package 'sudo-ldap' (universe)  Command 'sfdp' from package 'graphviz' (main) sudp: command not found là sao thế
<vubuntor276> vào update cái nó thế
<CoconutCrab> sudo
<vubuntor276> oh
<vubuntor276> em bị mấy cái Errors were encountered while processing:  libpam-winbind  libssl1.0.0:i386  man-db giờ em không cài wine được nữa giúp em với
<vubuntor894> Có ai là quản lý diễn đàn của bên mình ở đây không ạ? Kiểm tra lại giùm mình IP của mình với, do mới sử dụng ubuntu nên mình vào chỉ vào diễn đàn mình để tìm những cách giải quyết khi gặp rắc rối, nhưng giờ vào thì bị báo là IP bị khóa vì là spammer, mặc dù mình chưa có tài khoản tại forum bên mình. Hi vọng bên quản lý diễn đà
<_Tux_> vubuntor894: bạn ở nước nào?
<vubuntor894> Việt Nam thôi
<vubuntor894> :)
<_Tux_> vubuntor894: bạn dùng proxy?
<vubuntor894> mình không dùng gì cả chỉ dùng bình thường thôi
<_Tux_> ok rồi
<_Tux_> vậy là một cơ số bạn dùng FPT
<_Tux_> dính virus
<_Tux_> nó spam 4rum
<_Tux_> hueuehue
<vubuntor894> vậy à?
<vubuntor894> là virus gì đó bạn?
<_Tux_> ai biết
<vubuntor894> Bạn mở IP cho mình rồi à? Thanks nhiều. :)
<_Tux_> mở ip cho cả một dải của FPT
<vubuntor894> :)
<vubuntor894> có cách khắc phục không vậy? chứ nhỡ đâu bữa sau lại bị nữa thì lại phiền mấy bạn?
<_Tux_> vubuntor894: không, hên xui thôi
<vubuntor894> Ok. Thôi cũng muộn rồi, mình out, thanks bạn lần nữa. :)
<vubuntor894> G9
#ubuntu-vn 2013-11-29
<vubuntor162> chào các bạn, hiện mình dang sử dụng ubuntu 13.10. Mình không biết cách nào để hiện thị wallpaper khác nhau cho các vùng workspace, mình có lên mạng tìm hiểu, thì chỉ nhận được chỉ dẫn của các phiên bản trước thui. Bác nào biết giúp em với. Cám ơn rất nhiều.
<Stanley00> thế bạn có thử áp dụng các cách đó cho bản này chưa?
<vubuntor162> đã làm rồi
<Stanley00> 13.10 tương đối mới, nên chưa có nhiều bài viết lắm đâu
<vubuntor162> nhưng không thấy hiển thị plugin wallpaper trong compiz manager
<Stanley00> thế bạn đã thử những cách nào rồi?
<vubuntor162> dconf-editor
<vubuntor162> bỏ chọn show desktop icon
<vubuntor162> gnome-tweak-tool                  vào mục desktop                  Bỏ chọn have file manager handle the desktop
<vubuntor162> chạy compiz manager nhưng không tìm được plugin : wallpaper
<Stanley00> thế bạn đã cài cái gói compiz-plugins-extra vào chưa/
<vubuntor162> đã cài rùi
<Stanley00> mà báo trước là đụng tới compiz thì dễ tèo lắm đấy nhá
<vubuntor162> đúng rùi
<vubuntor162> đã cài máy lại 1 lần rùi
<vubuntor162> và học được cách sử dụng phím tắt ubuntu 1 lần luôn
<vubuntor162> mất chuột
<vubuntor162> phải dùng toàn bàn phím bạn ahj
<vubuntor162> bó tay rùi mới lên đây nhờ các bác giúp
<Stanley00> cho mình xin output lệnh sau, và làm theo ubot2 nói nha
<Stanley00> dpkg --get-selections | grep compiz
<Stanley00> !paste
<ubot2> Với nội dung dài hơn 4 dòng, xin mời copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com, điền tên, ấn nút paste, rồi gửi đường dẫn (link) vào đây
<vubuntor162> ah, có nghĩa là sao vậy bạn, mình hông hiểu lắm
<Stanley00> chạy cái lệnh /me đưa, copy output qua paste.ubuntu.com, rồi.....
<vubuntor162> mình gửi rồi
<Stanley00> link đâu?
<vubuntor162> mình chỉ chạy lệnh dpkg --get-selections | grep compiz
<vubuntor162> xuất ra màn hình là copy dán qua thui,
<Stanley00> "xin mời copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com, điền tên, ấn nút paste, rồi gửi đường dẫn (link) vào đây" @@
<vubuntor162> làm sao lấy được đường dẫn
<Stanley00> nhìn vào cái address của trình duyệt ấy :|
<vubuntor162> ok, hiểu rùi
<Dynamo> :|
<vubuntor162> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6492199/
<SuperLuserv2> [ Ubuntu Pastebin ] - paste.ubuntu.com
<Stanley00> sax, hóa ra SuperLuserv2  là bot à, /me tưởng người mới =))
<Dynamo> :3 mới biết
<Stanley00> vubuntor162: bạn vẫn chưa cài cái gói compiz-plugins-extra vào kìa @@
<vubuntor162> ok, để mình cài,
<Stanley00> thế mà bảo là *đã cài rồi*, không kiểm tra lại thì chịu @@
<vubuntor162> dùng lệnh này cài đaungs không bạn sudo apt-get install compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<Stanley00> sudo apt-get install compiz-plugins-extra (chả biết lấy cái chữ fusion ở đâu ra :| )
<vubuntor162> vậy bỏ chứ fusion là được đúng không
<Stanley00> copy cái lệnh /me mới đua kìa
<vubuntor162> cài xong rùi, vô compiz manager đánh chữ wallpaper cũng hông thấy gì bạn ah
<vubuntor162> ah, thấy rùi, thanks
<Stanley00> haiz...
<vubuntor162> thông cảm nhé, cám ơn bạn rất nhiều !!!
<vubuntor675> Mình đang bị ban IP, mà đây là IP dùng chung cho nhiều phòng. Chắc có ai đó spam trên forum. Không biết làm cách nào liên lạc với quản trị để nhờ các bạn bỏ ban IP này với,
<Dynamo> _Tux_: giải quyết thắc mắc ban IP kìa
<vubuntor814> cho em hỏi hiện tại em đã cài linux vào máy rồi thì em có thể cài win xp song song với nó được không ạ
<CoconutCrab> được
<vubuntor814> ai biết cài adobe flash cs5 ( gì cũng được ) trên ubuntu 12.04 hoặc macromedia 8 giúp em cái
<CoconutCrab> !ure
<ubot2> ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định	dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash	Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào Software Center, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !sc). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<SuperLuserv2> [ RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs - Community Ubuntu Documentation ] - help.ubuntu.com
<vubuntor814> ý mình là phần mêm để làm animation ấy mấy cái phần mêm làm phim hoạt hình như flash 8 adobe flash cs5
<Stanley00> vubuntor814: không có đâu bạn, về window mà dùng nha bạn
<vubuntor189> warning: Unable to find dynamic linker breakpoint function. GDB will be unable to debug shared library initializers and track explicitly loaded dynamic code. The target endianness is set automatically (currently little endian) Cannot access memory at address 0x0
<vubuntor189> em chay eclipse cho board beaglebone
<vubuntor189> thi no bi loi Cannot access memory at address 0x0
<vubuntor189> luc truoc thi binh thuong , ma gio no bi loi nay
<vubuntor189> luc e debug thi bi loi do
<vubuntor189> anh nào biết chỉ e voi
<vubuntor189> cho e hỏi làm sao xoa eclipse đươc the may a
#ubuntu-vn 2013-12-01
<Stanley00> haiz... vãi cả các sn, cứ chmod 777 như đúng rồi, nhiều khi /me nghĩ bỏ quách cái lệnh sudo ở ngõ ngách nào cực kỳ khó kiếm đi, chứ cứ để các sn ấy sudo như thế thì mệt quá
#ubuntu-vn 2014-11-26
<vubuntor259> alo
<vubuntor259> có ai ở đó ko ạ?
<vubuntor259> cho e hỏi e dùng lệnh sudo apt-get remove ibus để gỡ bỏ ibus ra nhưng h e cài lại ibus-unikey trên ubuntu 14.04 thì lại ko gõ đc tv là sao ạ?
<vubuntor259> nó thiếu cái gì ạ?
<PanicCrab>  
<PanicCrab> Thủ tướng Thái Lan Tướng Prayuth Chan-ocha sắp thăm Việt Nam trong bối cảnh quan hệ giữa hai nước được nói ‘đang rất tốt’.
<PanicCrab> ops
<afterlastangel1> ai keu tui do
<afterlastangel1> :D
<vubuntor342> ai giúp em chuyển mã cái
<vubuntor342> cái mớ tài liệu đồ cổ toàn fonts cổ h dùng trên U k có fonts ấy làm sao chuyên sang unicode đc
 * vubuntor342 trước h quên mất vụ chuyển fonts như nào :(
<CoconutCrab> dxta là cái bạn ở BK thì phải
#ubuntu-vn 2014-11-27
 * CoconutCrab hugs sovietw0rm 
#ubuntu-vn 2014-11-28
 * CoconutCrab gazes~
#ubuntu-vn 2014-11-29
<vubuntor732> hi, chao cac banj
<vubuntor732> Minh dang bi vuong 1 van de
<vubuntor732> Minh khong the cai dat ubuntu
<CoconutCrab> là?
<CoconutCrab> uh huh
<vubuntor732> May minh k hien thi danh sach cac o cung
<vubuntor732> Minh da thu format het di roi
<vubuntor732> o cung gio torng khong
<vubuntor732> minh dang cai bang Live CD
<CoconutCrab> bạn chụp ảnh screenshop rồi up lên cho mình xem được chứ?
<CoconutCrab> up lên mấy trang kiểu imgur.com ấy
<vubuntor732> ok
<vubuntor732> de to up len
<vubuntor732> http://upanhviet.net/?pt=Y13S
<vubuntor732> link ddaya ban oi
<CoconutCrab> up anh viet huh
<CoconutCrab> ( ._.)
<vubuntor732> :D
<CoconutCrab> đây là laptop và chỉ có 1 ổ cứng
<CoconutCrab> và bạn đang dùng live USB?
<vubuntor732> day la may ban ban ak
<vubuntor732> Minh dang dung CD live
<CoconutCrab> chỉ có 1 ổ cứng?
<vubuntor732> uhm
<CoconutCrab> và máy bạn mới mua?
<vubuntor732> ko, trc minh cai win down
<CoconutCrab> mua trong năm nay hay mua mấy năm trước ấy
<vubuntor732> gio minh xoa di
<vubuntor732> chay linux
<vubuntor732> ak cai nay mua may nam trc roi
<vubuntor732> :D
<CoconutCrab> uhm
<CoconutCrab> thế bạn vào terminal
<vubuntor732> tam 3 nam roi
<CoconutCrab> gõ giúp mình dòng sau
<CoconutCrab> fdisk -l
<CoconutCrab> rồi chụp ảnh màn hình up lên
<CoconutCrab> hoặc là copy cái nội dung ra ngoài rồi post vào pastebin.com
 * CoconutCrab đi phơi chăn
<vubuntor732> http://upanhviet.net/?pt=RV6L
<MrTuxHdb> !up
<ubot2> Bạn có thể up ảnh lên http://imgur.com rồi gửi link về đây
<vubuntor732> http://imgur.com/WHS61wU
<CoconutCrab> tức là chưa có partition nào
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor732: ổ cứng của bạn không có tí data nào?
<CoconutCrab> nếu thế trống hết rồi
<CoconutCrab> bạn chọn để ubuntu tự động phân vùng đi
<vubuntor732> Minh chua den dc buoc day
<MrTuxHdb> ;))
<vubuntor732> Minh moi next 1 cai thoi
<vubuntor732> Tu chon Ngon ngu
<vubuntor732> Minh thu nhan nut change tren do thi no bao the nay http://imgur.com/3dPyAXk
<CoconutCrab> lolz
<CoconutCrab> cái gfi vui vậy
<CoconutCrab> bạn bấm vào show details xem
<vubuntor732> ok
<vubuntor732> Luc nay minh nhan xu vao ignore, nen no k hien loi day len nua :(
<vubuntor732> cu chon change la no tat luon phan cai dat
<CoconutCrab> :3
<CoconutCrab> thế giờ có 2 lựa chọn
<CoconutCrab> 1 là bạn cài thử 14.10 xem
<CoconutCrab> bản này mới hơn
<CoconutCrab> ổn định hơn
<CoconutCrab> err, gần như thế
<vubuntor732> uhm
<vubuntor732> de chieu minh down ban nao khac
<vubuntor732> Minh cai tren laptop thi k van de gi
<vubuntor732> nhung cai tren desktop thi bi vay
<CoconutCrab> :3
<vubuntor732> Hoi tu
<vubuntor732> :(
<vubuntor732> Ban da gap may nao bi kieu the chua =))
<CoconutCrab> chắc cũng có
<CoconutCrab> nhưng phải bấm vào show details cơ
<MrTuxHdb> create cái partition table mới
<MrTuxHdb> lại cài ầm ầm ấy mà
<CoconutCrab> cái nút đó bị gray out trong installatino
<CoconutCrab> 3:
<CoconutCrab> không lẽ lại fdisk
<CoconutCrab> :3
<vubuntor732>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1            2048   312580095   156289024   83  Linux
<CoconutCrab> mọc ra rồi kìa
<vubuntor732> Minh vua dung gparted de tao 1 phan vung linux
<CoconutCrab> :3
<vubuntor732> vua moi tao ma
<vubuntor732> :v
<CoconutCrab> thế cài lại xem
<vubuntor732> Cung van ko hien thi len danh sach
<vubuntor732> :D
<vubuntor732> van chu co /dev/sda
<vubuntor732> :(
<CoconutCrab> hay nhỉ
<MrTuxHdb> tắt đi bật lại cái installer
<CoconutCrab> cái installer của ubuntu log ở đâu ấy nhỉ
<CoconutCrab> bạn dùng ubuntu từ bao lâu rồi?
<vubuntor732> Minh dung ubuntu trc day roi
<vubuntor732> dung tu 2008 gi do
<CoconutCrab> okay
<CoconutCrab> và mới dùng lại? :3
<vubuntor732> uhm
<vubuntor732> gio dung de code php thoi
<vubuntor732> :v
<MrTuxHdb> code php thì cần ếu gì Ubuntu
<vubuntor732> nen quay lai ubuntu
<MrTuxHdb> lolz
<vubuntor732> vai
<vubuntor732> T thich vay ma
<vubuntor732> =))
<MrTuxHdb> ờ thế thì liên quan gì đến code php
<vubuntor732> co ban dung linux code cho nhe
<MrTuxHdb> mà phải trình bày
<vubuntor732> o`
<vubuntor732> :v
<MrTuxHdb> =))
<vubuntor732> dech
<vubuntor732> :v
<vubuntor732> cahc chieu phai kiem cai usb
<vubuntor732> roi cai dat vay
<vubuntor732> kiem cac ban ubuntu khac xem co bi k
<vubuntor732> ma cai Log cai dat no luu o dau day
<vubuntor732> Thoi chao may banj, minh out da
<vubuntor732> co gi minh se vao hoi han tiep
<CoconutCrab> okay
<CoconutCrab> :3
<FlyingCh1cken> :3
<FlyingCh1cken> hội U toàn những nhân vật thú vị :3
 * CoconutCrab dòm nhân vật thú vị FlyingCh1cken 
 * FlyingCh1cken chui xuống đất :3
 * CoconutCrab đổ bê tông xuống lỗ
 * FlyingCh1cken đào hang xây tàu điện ngầm :v
<vubuntor329> vubuntor325: sao anh cách em 4đv đúng bằng tuổi cách nhau zị :)
#ubuntu-vn 2015-11-23
<vubuntor732> chao anh chi admin
 * MrTuxHdb quét quét rác nhìn vubuntor732 
<vubuntor732> hôm qua em mở máy tính lên không thấy thanh menu của ubuntu hết
<vubuntor732> anh chị giup em được không
<MrTuxHdb> Ubuntu version?
<vubuntor732> 15.10 ạ
<MrTuxHdb> .g ubuntu 15.10 reset unity
<SuperLuserv3> MrTuxHdb: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/04/how-to-reset-unity-compiz-in-ubuntu-12-10-and-13-04
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor732: thế mới cài driver à?
<vubuntor732> cai drive nhu the nao ạ
<MrTuxHdb> driver
<vubuntor732> vâng.. nhưng em không biết nó bị sao nữa
<vubuntor732> không thấy thanh menu em không biết làm gì
<MrTuxHdb> khóc?
<MrTuxHdb> Ctrl+Alt+T
<MrTuxHdb> rồi gõ lệnh reset unity
<vubuntor732> hihihi..
<vubuntor732> cám ơn anh
<vubuntor732> go bang terminal à
<vubuntor732> cám ơn anh
#ubuntu-vn 2015-11-25
<vubuntor036> chao anh chi admin
<vubuntor036> ubuntu em khong thanh hien thi thanh menu
<vubuntor036> chao
<lewtds> chaociao
<vubuntor036> ubuntu em khong hien thi thanh menu
<lewtds> menu nào?
<lewtds> cái ở trên cùng hay cái bên trái?
<vubuntor036> ben trai
<lewtds> update rồi cài lại unity và ubuntu-desktop xem
<lewtds> sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<lewtds> sudo apt-get install unity
<vubuntor036> da.
<vubuntor036> em cai lai ubuntu moi nhung so mat het du lieu
<lewtds> ơ 2 lệnh trên kia k cài lại ubuntu đâu
<lewtds> chỉ là cài lại 2 gói quan trọng của nó thôi
<vubuntor036> da. em hoi 1 chut nua
<vubuntor036> neu khong hien thi 2 thanh ben trai va ben tren thi sao
<lewtds> thì chịu rồi
<lewtds> lâu rồi /me k dùng Unity
<lewtds> nữa nên cũng chả bị mấy lỗi này bh
<vubuntor036> da.
<vubuntor036> cam on anh chi
<CoconutCrab> .tell lewtds https://igurublog.wordpress.com/tag/gtk3/ fuck GNOME :3
<SuperLuserv3> CoconutCrab: I'll pass that on when lewtds is around.
<SuperLuserv3> [ gtk3 « IgnorantGuru's Blog ] - igurublog.wordpress.com
<CoconutCrab> ops
#ubuntu-vn 2015-11-26
<vubuntor985> Em chào các anh ạ,
<vubuntor985> do tối qua em nghịch dại, muốn thay đổi cái hình nền ở màn hình đăng nhập
<vubuntor985> e có cái cái dconf-editor + cái compizconfig-settings-manager rồi sửa linh tinh
<vubuntor985> nên là giờ cái màn hình đăng nhập lần đầu khi khởi động ubuntu của e nó biến thành thế này ạ
<vubuntor985> http://i.imgur.com/8rTGZCe.jpg
<vubuntor985> các anh có thể chỉ cho e cách để quay về màn hình login như mặc định của ubuntu được không ạ
<vubuntor985> em cảm ơn các anh ạ :)
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor985: chuẩn rồi
<MrTuxHdb> giờ login thôi
<MrTuxHdb> đẹp quá còn gì
<vubuntor031> Hi everybody
<Stanley00> !hi
<vubuntor088> hello
#ubuntu-vn 2016-12-01
<XoiThitCua> hoa khôi việt nam
<MrTuxHdb> pics?
 * XoiThitCua trỏ hkvn 
<hkvn> LOL
<hkvn> yes
<hkvn> I am hoa khôi :)))
<MrTuxHdb> LOL
<MrTuxHdb> LOL
